# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  حكايات زورك نيميسيس ..وقصص عن الجن والعفاريت ...يمنع الدخول للأطفال

## علياء أمجد

*من حكايات زورك نيميسيس .. حكاية مطعم اللحوم البشرية* 

ليس مهما أن أرحب بكم .. وليس ضروريا أن تستقبلوني بترحاب .. دعونا نتفق على ما سيحدث .. أنا هنا لأكتب .. وأنتم هنا للقراءة .. ليس من الضروري أن يعجبكم ما سأقول .. وليس من الضروري أن أصدع رأسي بتحملكم .. لذا لنبتعد عن المجاملات .. أنا شيخ مسن من النوع الذي لا يروق لأحد .. وأنتم مجموعة شباب فضوليين من النوع الذي لا يروق لي .. هكذا نكون قد ابتعدنا عن الرسميات البغيضة التي يصر البشر على استخدامها فيما بينهم .. اسمي ليس مهما .. لكني سأدعكم تنادونني باسم زورك .. ولا أود سماع كلمة واحدة عن معنى هذا الاسم . 

أنتم هنا للبحث عن متعة الرعب .. فإني أرى للأسف أنه قد أصبح موضة ممتعة في هذا الزمن .. في زماننا كانت أبداننا تقشعر إذا أتى أحدهم على ذكر السحرة أو السحر الأسود أو الشياطين ونبسمل و نحوقل ، بينما أرى اليوم قوما يخصصون أياما من السنة للاحتفال بالجن و السحرة ويقلدون طقوسهم .. وهم يفعلون هذا في استمتاع يثير الغيظ .. ماذا يعرف هؤلاء عن السحر وعن العوالم الأخرى التي يمتليء بها كوكبنا حتى أصيب بالتخمة ... هل يعرفون كيف بدأ السحر في الدنيا و من هو أول ساحر؟ لو علموا نصف ما علمت في حياتي لتعاملوا مع الموضوع بتهذيب أكثر .. أنا لست هنا لتقديم تلك المتعة الزائفة لكم .. أنا هنا لأخبركم أن القبور تكتظ بأمثالكم من الذين ظنوا أن الرعب متعة جميلة .. ثم ماتوا وفي أعينهم نظرة ملتاعة عندما عرفوا الحقيقة .. 


سأتيح لكم الفرصة لمعرفة أكثر .. لكن ليس مني فأنا مصاب بداء الملل السريع .. ستسمعون كل شيء منهم .. بألسنتهم ... إذا كان لهم ألسنة ....هم يعرفون كل شيء .. لأنهم رأوه رأي العين .. لا تسألوني من أنا .. ولا تسألوني عن علاقتي بهم ولا كيف يحدثونكم .....لن تحتاجون أن تسألوا من هم ... لأنهم سيتحدثون عن أنفسهم بأنفسهم ...تذكروا أنكم هنا لتسمعوا .. لا لتسألوا ... وإن لم يعجبكم ما سمعتموه فاذهبوا وفجروا رؤوسكم .. لن يحدث فارقا عندي .. تماما كما أنه لو انتزعت روحي مني في أحد نوبات الصرع الذي ابتليت به فلن يحدث فارقا لديكم ... هكذا اتفقنا .. 

للقاء اليوم سيكون مع دكتور جوزيف ليستر من نيويورك .. توفي هذا الرجل منذ عامين فقط .. كيف يحدثنا طالما توفي ؟ ألم نتفق منذ البداية على منع الأسئلة السخيفة ؟ إن دكتور جوزيف لديه قصة مروعة يقول أنها تهم كل شخص يعيش في هذا العالم الكبير .. دكتور جوزيف .. القلم معك .


حكاية مطعم اللحوم البشرية 


" إنهم يأكلون البشر بالشوكة و السكين .. بتلك المناديل على صدورهم .. وتلك الابتسامة على ثغورهم " 

لا أدري كيف يمكنني أن أبدأ قصة كهذه .. لطالما أردت أن أحكيها و أنا حي .. لكن ما باليد حيلة .. هل أبدأ الحكاية منذ طفولتي حتى آخر ثواني حياتي و أسردها كقصة سخيفة ؟ أم أقفز مباشرة إلى الجزء الهام من القصة .. لا أدري .. سأبدأ في الكلام بغض النظر عن الترتيب .. سأقول ما يأتي على ذهني .... ياللهول لقد كانت قصة مروعة فعلا .. سأستجمع أنفاسي و أتكلم .. اسمعوني جيدا من فضلكم .

سأحكي لكم في البداية عن رجل اسمه تشارلز لوسيانو أو كما يدعونه لوسيانو المحظوظ .. أحد العبقريات الإجرامية التي كافحت الشرطة طويلا حتى تظفر به في سجون نيويورك .. كان هذا الرجل هو الأب الروحي للمافيا الأمريكية كلها .. وكلمة عبقرية إجرامية لو تجسدت شخصا لكونت هذا الرجل دون غيره من الرجال .

إن اسم لوسيانو المحظوظ جاء من حادثة مشهورة حدثت له في شبابه .. حيث أمسك به ثلاثة من الرجال و ألقوه داخل سيارة ليموزين تمهيدا لإطلاق النار عليه .. و أطلقوا النار عليه فعلا .. و كان مع أحدهم خنجر ضربه به في وجهه .. ورغم كل هذا فقد نجا لوسيانو ولم يمت .. لكن ضربة الخنجر في وجهه لازالت باقية إلى يومنا هذا ... من هنا جاء اسم لوسيانو المحظوظ .

هذا الرجل هو صاحب فكرة إجرامية رهيبة تم تطبيقها فعليا منذ عام 1950 .. فكرة زادت بها أرباح المافيا المهولة أضعافا مضاعفة .. عمل إجرامي تخصصت فيه المافيا الأمريكية دون غيرها ... وتخصص فيه الزعيم لوسيانو دون غيره .. وبالمناسبة ، الناس لا يعلمون شيئا عن هذا العمل الإجرامي حتى يومنا هذا .. وربما يظلون هكذا حتى نهاية الدنيا .

إن المافيا كما يعلم الكل أو لا يعلم الكل تدخل في كل شيء بلا استثناء .. منظمة جبارة غاية في التنظيم .. تشارك في أعمال القمار في الكازينوهات تجارة المخدرات بكل أنواعها .. تجارة الأسلحة ... و أخيرا وليس بآخر ... طبخ اللحوم البشرية .

نعم اللحوم البشرية .. وهي الفكرة الإجرامية الجديدة التي تبناها الزعيم تشارلز لوسيانو و نفذها و نجحت نجاحا هائلا ... نجاح لم يمكنه هو نفسه أن يتخيله ... ترى كيف يمكن شرح هذه الفكرة بالضبط ؟ دعوني أشرحها كما فكرت فيها عقلية لوسيانو الإجرامية بالضبط .

إن العجل مثلا يحتوي على حوالي مائة إلى مائة و خمسين كيلوجرام من اللحم .. الجاموس و البقر أيضا كذلك .. الأغنام ربما خمسين كيلوجرام أو أقل ... لكن .. إن شراء هذه الحيوانات يكلف مالا . .. تربيتها تكلف مالا .. علفها يكلف مالا .. مالا رهيبا .. بينما هناك كائن آخر لا يكلفك شيئا و ينتج من اللحم ما يزيد قليلا عن خمسين كيلوجرام .. ليس هذا فقط بل و له طعم شهي يختلف تماما عن باقي اللحوم .. نعم أنا أتحدث عن الإنسان .

لوسيانو المحظوظ كان يفكر بطريقة مختلفة نوعا ما .. إن معدل القتلى الذين يقتلون شهريا ضحية أعمال المافيا الإجرامية في ولاية واحدة من ولايات أمريكا يتراوح بين مائة إلى مائتي شخص .. عادة المافيا لا تكون لديها مشكلة إخفاء جثث القتلى .. المافيا في الدول الأخرى تترك الجثث و ترحل و تتكلف أموالا زائدة في رشوة الشرطة و القضاة و المحققين .. أما لوسيانو فكان يأخذ الجثث ... ويحولها إلى أموال .. أقصد إلى لحوم .

من أنا ؟ أنا طبيب أمريكي أدعى جوزيف لستر .. متخصص في أمراض الدم .. و أنا أعمل تحت إمرة المافيا .. تحت إمرة لوسيانو المحظوظ .. أين أعمل ؟ يمكنك أن تقول أنني أعمل في مذبح ... مذبح متطور مخفى بمهارة شديدة في قلب نيويورك ... مذبح من المذابح التي جعلت أفكار الزعيم لوسيانو تتحول إلى حقيقة واقعة .. مذبح للحوم البشرية .

هذا المذبح موجود بداخل نادي كبير تديره المافيا ..وهو عبارة عن مبنى في منتصف النادي .. مبنى يبدو عاديا .. لكن لا يدخله إلا المصرح لهم .. عادة لا يعرف أحد من هم المصرح لهم .. أو ماهو هذا المبنى بالضبط .. هذا المبنى هو مقر عملي .

كل صباح تأتي إليً مجموعة من الجثث الموضوعة في أكياس سوداء ...ويكون عليً أنا و مجموعة من الأطباء و مختصي التحاليل أن نفحص الجثث جيدا ونأخذ كل التحاليل اللازمة للتأكد أن الجثة يمكنها الدخول إلى المذبح .. فلو كان الميت مريضا بمرض ما تعتبر الجثة مرفوضة .. ولو كان سليما يتم نقل جثته إلى الخطوة الثانية و الأكثر أهمية في هذه العملية كلها وهي طبعا .. المسلخة .

في المسلخة طبعا حيث يتم سلخ الجلد بطريقة احترافية وباستخدام أحدث الطرق ... ثم إلى المشرحة حيث يتم تشريح الجثث و نفخها و رمي الأحشاء تماما مثل أي حيوان وبعدها إلى مكائن تقطيع اللحم و ترتيبه ثم في النهاية إلى الثلاجات الكبيرة .. كل هذه الخطوات لا علاقة لي بها بالطبع .. أنا موجود فقط في الخطوة الأولى .. أنا أسمع في بالك سؤالين ... كيف تتم الاستفادة من اللحوم المنتجة و لماذا لم يسمع أحد بعد عن هذا النشاط الإجرامي المروع بعد .. سأؤجل إجابة السؤال الأول قليلا وسأجيب عن الثاني .

أولا يجب أن أخبرك أن كل العاملين في هذا المذبح أو أي مذبح مماثل في أي ولاية أمريكية يأخذ راتبا يزيد عن أعلى حد يمكن أن تتخيله لراتب شخص على ظهر هذا الكوكب .. وبالتالي لا يفكر أحد في الخيانة .. ثانيا العاملين يتم اختيارهم بحرص شديد و دراسة متأنية جدا .. ويكونون مراقبين ومهددين هم وعائلاتهم لو فكروا مجرد تفكير في إفشاء السر .

إن اللحوم البشرية هي بلا منازع أطيب و أطعم أنواع اللحوم كلها .. حتى أنها أكثر حلاوة من اللحوم البحرية للأسماك و غيرها .. لكن كيف كانت فكرة لوسيانو للاستفادة من تلك اللحوم ؟ في بداية المشروع كانت كل اللحوم تذهب للمطاعم الراقية التي تديرها المافيا في أمريكا .. ثم تطور الأمر ليصل إلى الفنادق الراقية .. نعم إلى الفنادق .. بالطبع لا يعلم أي من هذه الجهات أنه يحصل على لحوم بشرية .. هم يشترونها من أشهر أسماء مزارع العجول و الأغنام في أمريكا .. وهذه وكما لا يعلم البعض .. تسيطر عليها المافيا أيضا .

أرباب هذه المزارع أنفسهم لا يشكون في تلك الأكياس المحتوية على لحوم حمراء و مكتوب عليها عبارة خاص ... باختصار أقول الكل يتم خداعه واستغفاله .. لأنه ليس هناك أحد يمكنه أن يشك لحظة أن لحوم البشر يمكن أن يفعل بها هذا .... لم يكتف لوسيانو بهذا الحد .. لقد كان ينظر لأهداف أبعد من هذا بكثير ... و لقد تحقق له ما أراد كما أراد بل و زيادة .

كان لوسيانو يود تصدير اللحوم إلى أربعة أسماء تحديدا ... كل اسم منهم عبارة عن سلسلة مطاعم أمريكية Fast Food شهيرة تفرعت ودخلت كل مدن العالم بلا استثناء ... كان هذا سيعني أرباحا لا مثيل لها و لم يحلم بها شخص حي .. لكن كان هذا سيعني أيضا لو نجح الأمر .. أن معدل الجريمة و نسبة القتلى من أعمال المافيا يجب أن تتضاعف .. وهذا لم يكن مشكلة بالنسبة لزعيم المافيا الأمريكية .. فقتل الناس لا يوجد ما هو أسهل منه .

بعد فترة من الزمن حقق لوسيانو حلمه .. و دخلت لحومه إلى الأربعة أسماء الكبيرة .. أكبر أربعة سلاسل مطاعم أمريكية عالمية ... ليس هذا فقط .. بل إن هذه الأسماء الأربعة أصبحت مع مرور الزمن لا تستورد إلا من مزارع لوسيانو وحده ... ذلك لأنها لاحظت أن تلك اللحوم مختلفة جدا .. وبسبب هذه اللحوم فإن الزبائن تزداد و شهرة هذه الأسماء تزداد حتى أصبحت اليوم أشهر سلاسل مطاعم في العالم و المدينة التي تخلو منها في أي مكان في العالم تصبح مدينة بدائية و مملة جدا … نعم فكل زبون يأكل لحوم هذه المحلات يشعر باختلاف واضح جدا بينها و بين أي لحوم أخرى مصنوعة بنفس الطريقة … إن الخلطة السرية التي وراء هذا كله هي لوسيانو .. تشارلز لوسيانو .

أنا لا أمزح هنا يا سادة ... ليس من أحد منا إلا و يتردد على هذه الأسماء مرة في الشهر على أقل تقدير ... نعم أقولها و أعني كل حرف فيها ... نحن كلنا منهم .. كلنا في الحقيقة آكلي لحوم بشر بدون أن نشعر أو يشعر أي شخص .. و أنا هنا لأوقظكم من هذه المهزلة قبل فوات الأوان .

لقد عملت في هذه المهنة ما يزيد عن عشر سنوات كاملة .. حتى أتى عليً اليوم الذي لم أستطع أن أتحمل ... فنسبة الجريمة زادت كثيرا بطريقة لا يمكن السكوت عنها .. لكن كما نعرف فالمافيا دائما تسكت الأفواه .. ترشي كل من يمكن أن يسهل لها عملها أو يتظاهر بأنه لا يرى .. و الرشوة تكون بالمال أو بأي طريقة أخرى .. لقد جعل لوسيانو من جريمته المروعة جريمة كاملة .. كاملة إلى درجة أن شخصا لم يفهم حتى الآن .. دقته الشديدة في كل خطوة حالت تماما دون أن يفهم أي شخص أي شيء ... لم أستطع التحمل أكثر ...كان لابد أن أفشي السر الذي أثقل كاهلي كل هذه السنين .

في يوم بعد أن أنهيت عملي في المذبح إياه توجهت بسيارتي بسرعة جنونية إلى مبنى الشرطة الفدرالية الأمريكية FBI في نيويورك .. ودخلته و أنا في حالة يرثى لها وطلبت مقابة المدير لأن لدي أمر هام لا يمكن تأجيله .. أمر يتحدث عن البشرية المخدوعة .. عن مهزلة يجب إيقافها بأي شكل .. ظللت أنتظر قليلا حتى دخلت عليه .. مدير الشرطة الفدرالية بنفسه .

كان الرجل مبهورا تماما بما أحكيه ... وظل مبهورا هكذا حتى انتهيت من قصتي .... نزل من جبينه عرق أظنه عرق المفاجأة من هول ما سمع ... قلت له أنني مراقب أنا وكل العاملين في تلك المنشأة و كل المنشآت المماثلة التي يديرها لوسيانو في أمريكا ... ولن أخرج من هذا المكان حتى يتم القبض عليه .. لأنني لو خرجت من هنا قبل ذلك فسيكون غالبا إلى القبر .

كان الرجل متفهما جدا و استمع إلى كل كلمة قلتها بحرص شديد .. ثم إنه غاب عني ما يقرب من عشرين دقيقة ثم عاد إلىً و قال أنني يجب أن أخرج معه إلى المذبح بنفسي .. و سأكون تحت حراسة الشرطة الفيدرالية ... ثم إنه أجرى اتصالا أمر فيه أن تتواجد قوة من الشرطة الفدرالية عند المذبح الذي أعمل فيه .. أكملت طريقي معه حتى وصلنا إلى المذبح ... لكن أين تلك القوة التي طلبها ؟ دخلنا معا رغما عن الكل .. فهذا مدير الشرطة الفدرالية شخصيا ... ثم إنه دخل معي إلى مكتبي في داخل المبنى .

انتظرنا ... ماذا ننتظر ؟ لا أدري .. قال إن لديه خطة أمر رجاله بتنفيذها حتى يقبض على لوسيانو متلبسا.... مرت أكثر من ساعة .. سمعت صوت ضجة في الخارج ... فجأة انفتح باب المكتب و دخل عليً آخر مجموعة من البشر أتوقع رؤيتهم في هذه اللحظة .

عائلتي ... زوجتي سامنثا ... ابنتي الصغيرة مارجريت .. والدتي .. عماتي .... كل من يعيش من عائلتي في نيويورك .. ليس هذا فقط ... بل رأيت أصدقائي أيضا ... لم أفهم شيئا في الوهلة الأولى .. لكنني فهمت كل شيء في الوهلة الثانية .

لقد كانوا مقيدين ومكممين ... نظرت إلى مدير الشرطة باستغراب .. كان يبتسم ساخرا ... وسرعان ما تحولت ابتسامته إلى شراسة مفاجئة فأمسكني من ذراعني و جذبني معه إلى خارج الغرفة ... وظل يمشي بي حتى أصبحنا في منتصف قاعة الاستقبال في المبنى .. ثم ألقاني أرضا بقسوة ... كان هناك تجمع من العاملين المندهشين ... رأيت رجال المافيا يدفعون عائلتي و أصدقائي المقيدين المكممين إلى القاعة بجانبي .

لا يلمني أحدكم .. لأنه ليس من المتوقع مطلقا أن يكون رجل الأمن الأول في نيويورك تابعا للمافيا .. إن المافيا لا تمزح في هذا الأمر بالذات .. لا تمزح مطلقا .. لن يكتفوا بقتلي ... بل سيقتلون كل من أعرفه و يحتمل أن أكون قد أخبرته أو نوهت له عن الأمر ... يريدون إخفائي من الوجود تماما .. بكيت .. بكيت كما لم أبك في حياتي .. أنا لم أخبر أحدا من هؤلاء عن شيء ... لكن من يسمعك .. كان لوسيانو مجرما ... مجرما حقيقيا .

لم أصدق عيناي ... فجأة أصابتني طلقة من مسدس كاتم للصوت في صدري فجثوت على الأرض في ألم .. كانت عيناي تبكي دما .. تمنيت ألا أرى ما أراه .. كنت أرى كل عائلتي يقتلون واحدا واحدا .. يا إلهي .. اتركوا ابنتي الصغيرة ذات السنوات العشر فهي لا تفقه من الأمر شيئا ... لكنك تحدث المافيا هنا .. و أنت لن تدرك معنى كلمة مافيا حتى تتعامل معهم .... متٌ أقسى موتة يمكن أن يموتها إنسان .. و أظنني أستحق هذا إلى حد ما .. فمجرد قبولي لهذه الوظيفة الإجرامية منذ البداية كان خطأ مقززا أستحق عليه الموت ألف مرة .

في اليوم التالي اجتمع لوسيانو بكل زعماء المافيا في أمريكا ... كان اجتماعا كبيرا من اجتماعاته الشهرية ... أولئك المجرمين الذين يرتدون أفخر أنواع البزات الإيطالية و يدخنون التوسكانيللو ببرود ... أولئك المجرمين الذين جلسوا على مائدة كبيرة فيها كل ما يمكنك أن تتخيله من طعام ... وطبعا مادام لوسيانو هو المضيف فإن اللحوم ستكون من نوع خاص ... نوع بشري .

لقد كانوا يلتهمون جوزيف ليستر ... وزوجة جوزيف ليستر .. و اينة جوزيف ليستر .. و عائلة و أصدقاء جوزيف ليستر .. ذلك الطبيب الغبي الذي ضحى بالمعيشة الراقية التي كان يعيشها و التي لا يحلم بها أكبر طبيب في أمريكا .. ضحى بكل هذا لأجل أن ضميره قد استيقظ فجأة .

كانوا يلتهمون جوزيف ليستر و يضحكون .. و ترتفع أصوات الشوكات و السكاكين على مائدتهم .. كم تمنيت لو خرج صوتي للعالم ... ليعلم الناس أنه لست أنا فقط الذي أؤكل على هذه المائدة الفاخرة ... بل إن هناك غيري الكثير جدا يأكل غيري على موائد أخرى .. لكن ليس كل ما يتمناه المرء يدركه .

إن لوسيانو لا يزال حيا حتى هذه اللحظة ... لكن في سجن نيويورك .. بالطبع كانت لديه ألف تهمة استحق القبض عليه بها .. لكن أحدا لم يعرف بأمر مذابحه الخاصة أبدا ... و يوم إعدامي أنا وعائلتي أمام كل عاملي المذبح كان درسا ... تم تدريسه لكل العاملين في هذا المذبح و كل المذابح البشرية الأخرى .

إن مجلة التايمز الأمريكية وضعت اسم تشارلز لوسيانو ضمن أكثر عشرين شخصية إجرامية غيرت مجرى التاريخ .. فله أعمال إجرامية أخرى كثيرة لا علاقة لها باللحوم البشرية .. سترون لوسيانوا في الكثير من أفلام المافيا .. وستقرأون عنه في الإنترنت ... لكن أحدا لن يخبركم بسره الخاص .. سر اللحوم البشرية

----------


## علياء أمجد

حكاية صرخة الرعب 


" هناك فرق .. بين الفتاة تصرخ لما ترى صرصارا .. وبين الفتاة تصرخ لما ترى شيطانا " 


كان يا مكان .. فيما انقضى من الزمان .. كان هناك حي حديث بالقاهرة .... حديث جدا .. و هاديء جدا .. اقتربت الكاميرا ببطء لتصور لك مشهد عمارة حديثة في هذا الحي ... متوسطة الطول.. عالية المستوى جدا .. ودارت الكاميرا يمينا ثم شمالا بحركات سينيمائية .. حي مصري حديث عادي جدا .. عواميد نور.. اسفلت من المستوى الأول .. شاب و فتاة يمشيانن و يتحدثان في أمور لا أهمية لها .. حارس العمارة يجلس على كرسي خشبي بجلبابه الرمادي و يدخن .. حي راق كما يصفه الناس .. تعود الكاميرا لتركز على العمارة .. و تقترب من شرفة مضيئة في الدور الأول . اقتربت أكثر .. هناك جلسة نسائية عائلية فيما يبدو .. آنسات يثرثرن في أمر ما .. و بدأت الكاميرا تركز على فتاة واحدة .. وعلى طريقة الأنمي الياباني .. ظهر اسمها بخط أبيض على الشاشة .. كان اسمها زهرة شرف الدين.. بفتح الزال .. لها ملامح الحور العين بالضبط لو كنت تعرف أوصافهن .. كانت تتحدث و تبتسم ثم تتحدث .. هذا طراز الجلسات العائلية دائما .. أطنان من الابتسامات و المجاملات .

مرحبا .. أدعى زهرة .. في السابعة عشرة من عمري .. إن خالتي إكرام تملك عمارة كاملة في التجمع الخامس بالقاهرة .. تلك العمارة أكرهها رغم جمالها ... حكايتي معها لن تمحى من ذاكرتي ولو فقدتها .. حكاية شيطانية .. دعوني أبدأ مباشرة .. تبدأ حكايتي عندما كنت جالسة في الشرفة في بيت خالتي في الدور الأول من تلك العمارة ... كانت معي أختى الكبرى أسماء .. و ابنة خالتي مي .. نتحدث كلنا في أمر ما .. وللحظة خيل إلي أنني سمعت صوت ساحرة تحترق .. بل جنية تذبح .. بل طفلة تتمزق .. كانت صرخة .. صرخة سمعتها في قلبي وارتجفت .. صرخة أنثى .

انتفضت أنا و أختي من مكانينا .. لكن مي بقيت كما هي و رسمت على وجهها تعبير( أوه - ليس - مرة - أخرى ) وبادرتنا قائلة بسرعة : هذه هي الفتاة التي أخبرتكما عنها من قبل .. كانت مي قد حكت لنا السنة الماضية عن وجود فتاة مريضة نفسيا في العمارة المجاورة لهم ... وهذه الفتاة المريضة تصرخ كل يوم صراخا مريعا حتى أصبح الأمر عاديا عند أهل الحي ..أذكر من حكايتها أن أهلها كانوا يحبسونها في قبو العمارة ويغلقون بابه بالمفتاح ... لكن هيهات .. الأمر يختلف تماما عندما تسمع عنه و عندما تعيشه بنفسك ... كيف أصف الأمر لمخيلتك ... إنها بدت لي وكأنها صرخة أنثى لدغها ألف ثعبان .

استأذنتنا مي وذهبت لفعل شيء ما .. بقيت أنا و أسماء مرتعبتين جدا .. كنا نرتجف .. وجدنا نفسينا نقرأ المعوذتين و آية الكرسي معا بصوت عال حتى تطمئن قلوبنا ... وحتى أفيق من أثرتلك الصرخة أترك خالتي إكرام تحكي لك ما حكته لنا لما جلسنا معها في جلسة الشاي بالداخل... تفضلي يا خالتي ..

لقد قررت أنا وزوجي بعد سنين من العناء أن نبني عمارة في حي من الأحياء الحديثة بالقاهرة تكون سكنا لنا و لأولادنا .. يتزوجون فيها و نكون فيها كلنا معا .. وبدأنا فعلا في أمر البناء الذي استغرق وقتا لا بأس به .. وكنا نتابعه كل سنة حتى اكتمل .. ثم بدأ العمل على تجهيز الحوائط و الأرضيات من الداخل .. ثم بدأ العمل في تجهيز الشقق نفسها ... ثم بدأنا في فرشها ... كان الأمر مكلفا جدا .. نقود و ديون و عناء نفسي حتى شارفنا على الانتهاء منها .

وذات مرة ذهبت مع زوجي للعمارة لأضع بعض الأشياء في الشقة بالدور الأول و المفترض أنها ستكون شقتي أنا و هو .. وبينما أنا أرتب الأغراض هنا وهناك سألته عن الجيران .. قال أنهم كلهم طيبون ومسالمون ... لكن جارتنا في العمارة المجاورة لديها ابنة مريضة ... ظننت أنه يعني أنها معوقة مثلا أو شيء من هذ القبيل .. دعوت الله أن يشفيها ... ويصبر أهلها . 

ثم توضأت و بدأت أصلي الظهر .. وفجأة انتفضت .. سمعت صرخة عالية جدا و أليمة جدا تأتي من مكان قريب جدا ... خرجت من الصلاة مفزوعة و نظرت إلى الشارع .. لا شيء .. كل شيء هاديء .. حتى الناس يمشون ويضحكون بشكل طبيعي جدا .. وكأن الصرخة جاءت إلى أذني انا وحدي ... هرعت إلى زوجي الذي بدا طبيعيا هو الآخر ... قال لي : لا تقلقي .. إنها الفتاة المريضة التي أخبرتك عنها .. إنها مريضة بالتوحد .. كما أن لديها ضمور في المخ .. لكنني لم أسمع باقي الكلام .. قلت له بحزم ... اسمع يا عزيزي .. لا يمكنني أن أعيش هنا . 

بعد أيام أتت أختى و زوجها لزيارتي... كنت أبكي بحرقة .. للأسف لا يمكننا الانتقال من هنا ، لقد بذلنا كل ما لدينا في أمر هذه العمارة ... ولكن لا يمكنني العيش هنا وسماع هذه الصرخة الرهيبة كل يوم .. إن الصرخة تؤلم .. وكأنها تجرح روحك ذاتها بخنجر ملتهب .. كان رأي زوج أختي أن أهدأ تماما و أن أحمد الله أنه لم يكن في أحد أولادي ... وأن أدعو لها بالشفاء ... ثم قال لي أنه يجب أن أكلم والدة الفتاة و أتعرف عليها لأعرف منها الحكاية كلها . 

وجدت نفسي ذات يوم أطرق باب الدور الأرضي في العمارة التي تجاورنا .. فتحت لي الباب سيدة في الثلاثينات نظرت لي بتساؤل .. بعد مرور ساعة من هذا المشهد خرجت من ذلك البيت مندهشة و أضرب كفا في كف .. و أسأل نفسي بصوت عال عن العالم الذي فقد معنى الإحساس . 

لما جلست مع المرأة وفاتحتها في أمر تلك الصرخة الرهيبة ... قالت لي بدهشة :
- ماهذا ؟ أيصلكم الصوت حقا ؟ 
يبدو أن هذه السيدة تهذي ... إن كل من في الشارع يسمعه ... قالت السيدة : 
- لقد أتيت من مدينة نصر خصيصا إلى هنا بسبب هذه البنت ... صوتها كان يصم آذان الجيران ... قلت أنني سأنتقل لحي واسع في الصحراء حتى لا يؤذي الناس صوت ابنتي المريضة .
قالت هذا ثم قامت لتحضر كوبين من الشاي ... 

بصراحة أصبح قلبي أقوى من ناحية الفتاة لما جالست هذه المرأة .... كانت تتحدث و تسخر و تضحك بين الكلمة و الكلمة و حتى أنها تسخر على ابنتها نفسها ... كنت مندهشة جدا لكنني سألتها : 
- لماذا لم تذهبي بها إلى مستشفى ؟ 
ردت بسرعة : 
- تعرفين ما تفعله المستشفيات في المساكين أمثالنا .. تحاليل و استغلال .. والنهاية مخيبة للآمال و مضيعة للنقود 
قلت لها بإصرار: 
- ولماذا لم تحضروا لها طبيبا في البيت؟
قالت بلهجة عتاب : 
- من قال أننا لم نحضر لها طبيبا ؟ لقد أحضرنا لها طبيبا و أعطاها علاجا منوما ... وقال لي أن الجلوس معها لا يفيدها ولا يضرها ... لأنه مثلها مثل هذا الكرسي لن يفرق معها . 

كرسي ؟ هذه المرأة تستخدم مصطلحات قاسية نوعا ما على ابنتها ... أكملت المرأة قائلة : 
- لكنني لا أعطيها الدواء 
سألتها باندهاش جزع : 
- لماذا ؟ لماذا لا تعطينها العلاج ؟ 
قالت بهدوء : 
- لأنني أريد أن أتركها تلعب و تعيش حياتها طبيعية .. لا أريدها أن تقضي بقية حياتها في النوم 
قلت لها باستنكار : 
- أنت يجب عليك الالتزام بتعاليم الطبيب .. هذا يمكن أن يؤذيها .. كيف تتجاهلين تعليماته هكذا لآراء شخصية قد تكون خاطئة . 
قالت بلهجة غير محببة : 
-أنت تقولين هذا لأن صوتها يضايقك .. لكن لا تقلقي .. سأعطيها الدواء المنوم بانتظام .. أعدك .
شعرت بالغضب و قلت : 
- لا تفهميني بالعكس من فضلك .. إني مشفقة عليها جدا . 
ثم قلت و كأنني تذكرت شيئا : 
- ثم إن هذا سيكون أفضل مثلا لو أتى عريس لأخواتها ... سيخاف ويقلق جدا لو سمع هذا الصراخ 
قالت المرأة باندفاع : 
- فليذهب في ستين داهية .. يأتي غيره ألف عريس... ولو أتى عريس أصلا سأجعلها هي أول من يسلم عليه .

شعرت أنني ضايقتها ..ربما لمست وترا حساسا ... سألتها محاولة تغيير مجرى الحديث : 
- لماذا لا تشغلين عليها القرآن ؟ ربما تهدأ 
قالت المرأة باستنكار : 
- قرآن ؟ ولماذا ؟ تريدينني أن أؤذيها ؟ لماذا ؟ ماذا عملت لك هذه المسكينة ؟ 
قلت باندهاش غاضب : 
- ماذا تقصدين ... كل الناس تحتاج لسماع القرآن ... كل الناس الصحيح منهم و السقيم 
شعرت أن المرأة ليست مرتاحة من وجودي في الكون .. قالت لي : 
- دعك من هذا الأمر ... أخبريني كيف كان شعورك لما سمعت الصرخة لأول مرة ؟ 
إن هذه المرأة مختلة ... هذا مؤكد .. قلت لها : 
- ماذا تعني بهذا السؤال ؟ طبعا شعرت بالذعر الشديد لما سمعتها لأول مرة .. وكأن هناك فتاة تحترق ...تتعذب ... كنت أريد أن أطلب الشرطة لولا أن زوجي أخبرني بحقيقة الأمر . 

هكذا انتهت كلمات خالتي .. كانت حكاية عجيبة جدا ... وبات واضحا أن هناك شيئا ليس على ما يرام في الموضوع .. لا أدري أين .. لكن هناك شيء غريب .. قررت أنا و أسماء أن نذهب من هنا ... استأذنا خالتي و قمنا .. نزلنا إلى الشارع وفي ذهنينا مئات الأفكار ... وفجأة انطلقت الصرخة للمرة الثانية ... وياللألم الروحي الذي يصاحب سماعها . 

غبت أسبوعا انشغلت فيه بأمور حياتي ... ثم صدف أن زرنا خالتي مرة ثانية .. كنا جلوس لديها في غرفة المعيشة ... وبين أطراف الحديث سألتها عن الفتاة التي تصرخ .. قالت أنها سمعت أنها تأخذ دواءها بانتظام ثم إنها كـ .... جاءها التكذيب في صورة حية تذبح بخنجر قديم ... صرخة هزت أرجاء الوجود حتى جعلنا أصابعنا في آذاننا جميعا .. إن الصرخة ليس صاخبة لكنها تخترق روحك فتشعر أنك أنت الذي تصرخ .. مرت دقائق من الصمت حتى قالت مي : 
- هذه أول مرة أسمعها تصرخ منذ فترة طويلة .. هذا حظكما 

دقائق أخرى و سمعنا صوت ضربات يبدو من صوتها أنها تضرب على سطح معدني سميك ... سألت مي فقالت لي أن الفتاة اعتادت أن ترمي بالحجارة على باب القبو ... لم أجد وقتا للاستغراب حيث شقت الهواء فجأة صرخة مكتومة .. صرخة تصرخها و شفتاك مغلقتان ... وهذه ذات تأثير روحي جارح جدا لو سمعتها .. قلت لمي : 
- هي الفتاة أيضا ؟ 
أومأت برأسها أن نعم .. ثم قالت: 
- أقترح أن نقوم كلنا الآن و ونذهب من هنا .. حتى يمكننا النوم على الأقل .

إن التأثير المرعب لهذه الصرخة يمتد معك لساعات طويلة ... وقصة الفتاة ووالدتها غريبة الأطوار يجعلاني أفكرفي احتمالات شريرة كثيرة .. فكرت مثلا أن هذه ليست أمها ... أمها الحقيقية ماتت منذ زمن وما هذه إلا واحدة من عبدة الشيطان تحاول تقديم البنت قربانا له ... ولهذا ترفض القرآن و تقول أنه ربما يؤذيها .. فكرت أيضا في احتمالات أن تكون الأم ساحرة فودو .. لكن لا أظن .. إن هذا البيت تعيش فيه الأم و ابنتها و أخوات البنت .. عائلة عادية فيها عضو مريض نفسيا ... ضمور في المخ .. توحد ... هذه الأمور تحدث .. أنا أهول الأمور ليس إلا . 

مرت الأيام و الليالي وانشغل كل ذي شغل بشغله و كل ذي لهو بلهوه .. كنا في إجازة آخر العام ... سافرنا إلى الإسكندرية و عدنا .. و أخذت أيامي الأنثوية العادية تنقضي بين تسوق و تلفاز و ثرثرة و Facebook .... لا أدري من قال أن الدراسة مملة و الإجازة ليست كذلك ؟... كلاهما له روتين ممل خاص به ...وكانت هذه الإجازة رتيبة حتى أتت أسماء و قالت لي : 
- زهرة .. نحن مدعوون لعيد ميلاد نسرين .
- وما نسرين ؟ 
- هي تلك الفتاة التي تصرخ ليل نهار بجوار بيت خالتي .

عمارة حديثة في التجمع الخامس .. الكاميرا تقترب منها في هدوء مقلق .. ثم تلتفت الكاميرا و تحيد عن تلك العمارة و تقترب مسرعة من عمارة مجاورة .. ليست أقل حداثة .. لكن يبدو أن فيها احتفال ما .. يمكنك أن ترى باب العمارة و أبواب الشقق مفتوحة و الأنوار مضاءة و كذلك النوافذ ... تتوقع أن تدخل بك الكاميرا إلى ذلك الحفل لكنها تحيد مرة أخرى فجأة و تتجه مسرعة إلى القبو .. كان بابه مفتوح على مصراعيه .. ثم تدخل بك لترى المشهد بالداخل .

كأن إعصارا كان ينام في هذا المكان .. كل قطعة تدخل تحت بند الأثاث تراها مقلوبة .. أو محطمة .. وهناك كثير من العرائس مخلوعة الرأس أو اليدين ترتمي هنا و هناك ... ألعاب محطمة ... دماء .. مياه .. فرش مبعثرة على سرير حديدي .. الصورة التي تتكون في ذهنك فورا هي أن هذه زنزانة .. ليست أي زنزانة.. إنها زنزانة شيطان ... شيطان طفل . 

نعم وافقت على الذهاب إلى حفل عيد الميلاد ... قالت لي أختي أسماء أنهم أعطوها كمية لا بأس بها من العقاقير المهدئة .. حتى أنها ستبدو كالهرة الوليدة طوال الحفل .. وأنه لا خوف مطلقا .. وأن الحفل سيكون فيه حضور كثير منهم رجال .. فلا داعي للخوف ... فلسنا نحضرعيد ميلاد المينوطور هنا .. ما هي إلا ابنة ما يزيد قليلا عن العشر سنوات .

ازدحام من ذوي الطبقة المتوسطة الأقرب للعلو .. أكواب كركديه .. الكثير من النساء .. يمكنك أن تعد خمسة أو ستة منهن مألوفات ... هناك رجلين أو ثلاثة ينظرون إلى ساعاتهم كل ثلاث دقائق .. تدور بك الكاميرا حول كل تلك الوجوه ثم تمر من بين الأجساد لتركز معك على فتاة واحدة صغيرة تعطيك ظهرها .. شعر أسود ناعم .. فستان أبيض و أحمر .. جسم هزيل .. تقرر الفتاة فجأة أن تستدير إليك .. نعم إنها هي .. نسرين ... صاحبة الصرخة . 

شقت الأجواء أسهم من نار استقرت في قلوب كل الحضور فأسقطتها عند أقدامهم .. بل هي صرخة واحدة اعتلت الأجواء فتهدمت لها كل الأفئدة .. والتفت الكل بأعين متسعة إلى المصدر ... وليتها اكتفت بصرخة واحدة .. بل ليتها اكتفت بالصراخ وحده .

كانت ستبدو للخبراء وكأنها نوبة صرع عادية من طراز Grand mal Epilepsy و لغير الخبراء ستبدو وكأنها شيطان مجنون تهيأ على هيئة فتاة في العاشرة .. لم تكتف نسرين بالصراخ .. بل إنها تحركت ناحية المائدة و هي تصنع تلك الصرخة المكتومة .. ثم أخذت كوبين من الكركديه و ألقتهما بقوة رهيبة ناحية أحدى النساء .. اصطدم أحد الأكواب بكتف المرأة وسقط الكوبان و انكسرا على الأرض ... واستمر الصراخ المؤلم . 

ومثل ذئبة صغيرة تحركت إلى الباب الرئيسي و وأوصدته بسرعة ... ونظرت إلى الكل بغل واضح .. هذا ليس صرعا .. هذا عفريت من الجن يبدو كطفلة .. إن من أكثر المناظر رعبا لما ترى ملامح الطفل البريئة تتوحش كالشياطين .. إن حالنا لا يخفى عليك يا عزيزي .. بعضنا سقط مغشيا عليه و ارتاح .. و بعضنا الثاني احتضن بعضنا الآخر في جزع .. لم يكن هذا كل شيء ... فقد قررت تلك الذئبة أن تطفيء الأنوار .. و بضغطة من يدها الصغيرة أظلمت الأجواء ... و أظلمت قلوبنا من الرعب . 

وهنا أفاق رجلين من غيبوبتهما و تحركا بعنف .. كانا يمضيان في الظلام بغير هدى .. سمعت فحيحها الصارخ مرة أخرى .. ثم سمعت صوت رجل يطلق سبة بذيئة .. دقائق و ضغط أحد الرجلين زر النور فعادت الرؤية تتضح .. كانت الفتاة تتصارع مع الرجل الآخر .. نظرت إلى حجم المتصارعين و رأيت أن الطفلة قد أنشبت أسنانها في يده .. ثم إنها تلقت صفعتين رهيبتين من يد متورمة غاضبة فسقطت على الأرض وهي تزوم . 

أطلقت تلك الصرخة المكتومة التي تحمل الكثير من معاني الغيظ و البغض ثم قامت .. تبدو و كأنها ميدوسا بهذا الشعر الثائر .. كانت تضغط على أسنانها و تهمهم بكلمات ما .... أيما كان ما تقوله فقد كان مرعبا جدا .. إن حالنا لا يخفى عليك يا عزيزي .

ثم تحركت بسرعة خارقة ناحية كعكة عيد الميلاد .. و أخذت السكين الذي كان يفترض أن نقطع به الكعكة .. لكن يبدو أنها قررت أن تقطع به أشياء أخرى .. أشياء بشرية .. صرخت صرخة أخرى .. يبدو أن حديثها الصراخ .. إنها لا تصرخ صرخات ألم .. بل صرخات حديث .. كل صرخة لها مغزى معين و طريقة معينة .. صرخة تهديد .. أو صرخة غيظ .. أو صرخة غضب .. أيا كان نوع صرختها هذه المرة فقد أمسكت بالسكين و ركضت بسرعة ناحية خالتي . 

يستحيل أن تجاري سرعتها .. ورغم أنها طفلة إلا أنه من الصعب أن تجد في نفسك الشجاعة للوقوف أمامها و هي بهذه الحالة .. تراجعت خالتي في رعب و كعادة الذين يتراجعون في رعب تعثرت في شيء ما ووقعت على ظهرها ... وبدا أنها النهاية في أبشع صورها . 

وفجأة نظرت الشيطانة للأعلى و اتسعت عيناها بشكل مرعب جدا و بدا على وجهها علامات ألم قاس .. ثم تحولت نظرة الألم إلى نظرة ذهول بذات العين المتسعة ... فتحول الذهول إلى دموع ... و الدموع إلى بكاء ... بكاء طفلة .. أخذت الفتاة تبكي و تبكي ثم سقطت على الأرض ... وذهل الحضور .. وهنا تحركت أمها .. و تحرك من وراءها عدة نسوة في حذر .. دفنت الأم الفتاة في صدرها و احتضنتها .. و أخذت تميل للأمام و تعود و تربت على رأس الفتاة .. ثم فجأة علا صوت الحضور و كأنك كنت ضاغطا زر الـ Mute .. احتجاج .. مواساة ... حوقلة .. بكاء .. كانت لوحة جديرة بدافينشي أشد تأثيرا من لوحة العشاء الأخير . 

لم أفهم شيئا .. ولم يفهم أحد شيئا .. ولم تفهم الأم شيئا .. لكني فهمت بعد حين .. و بعد استشارات عديدة ... طبعا وبلا شك كان ما يحدث لهذه الفتاة أمر شيطاني بحت ... لكن لغز ليلة عيد الميلاد يكمن حله في توقيت الاحتفال الذي وافق آخر يوم في شعبان .. حيث بدأ الحفل قبل المغرب بقليل .. واستمر ما يقرب من الساعة عانينا فيها أقسى مشاعر الخوف ثم غربت شمس ذلك اليوم ودخل الليل .. وفور حدوث هذا ..

----------


## علياء أمجد

*حكاية* *نداء* *الشيطان* 


*"عندما تحاول جنية أن تتقرب للزواج منك فهذا عادي .. أما أن يطلبك للزواج شيطان رجل فلتقل على الدنيا السلام " 


"سارعي .. للمجد والعلياء ........ ....... ....... ....... ........ عاش المليك .. للعلم .. و الوطن " .. نظرت إلى من كان يقف بجواري ... كائن مغمض العينين .. فاغر الفاه ... تأملته قليلا بتمعن ثم رفعت عيني إلى ساحة المدرسة .. كائنات مغمضة العينين .. فاغرة الأفواه .. تتململ بتثاقل كأفراس النهر في انتظار انتهاء النشيد الوطني .. إنهم هنا يشغلونه في الطابور عبر كاسيت أمامه مايكروفون .. اختراع صممه الأستاذ دعبس بعد اليأس التام من أن تنشد أفراس الـنهر ... رحم الله أيام اسطنبول حيث كان الكل يقف كالعواميد يصرخون بتحية العلم بجنون وكأنه فيلم القلب الشجاع . 

بعد انتهاء الطابور وفي الطريق المتململ إلى الفصول .. وكعادته الأزلية ، كان يجب أن يخرجني المدير ليلسعني لسعتين بالعصا لعدم ارتدائي الزي الرسمي السعودي .. هذا يحدث كل يوم لأنني لم أكن ألتزم به أبدا .. المشكلة أنهم هنا يصفون كل من لا يرتديه بأنه (منهم ) .. يعنون الكفار .. لأنه ببساطة من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم .. أذكر أنهم كانوا يعلقون ورقة بهذا على الجدران ... لا يبدو أنني سأحب حياتي في هذه المدرسة خاصة و أنه تبقى لي ثلاث سنوات لأنهيها .

دخلت إلى الفصل متأخرا قليلا بعد اللسعتين .. لم يكن الأستاذ قد جاء بعد .. اتجهت إلى مقعدي في الصف الأول لا شعوريا .. و بالمناسبة فإن هناك شـ.......... دووووف .... دووووف .... دوووف ... ثم سكوت ... ثم دووووف ....ثم بشكل أسرع قليلا .... دووف دووف دوووف دوووف دووف ... الصوت يحدثه الطلاب كلهم في نفس واحد ... ألم تعرف بعد لم يفعلون هذا ؟ تنظر إلى ما ينظرون لتجد جسدا ضخما جدا جدا كبضعة أفيال موضوعين في ثوب سعودي واحد ... كان هذا هو الدمنهوري ... فتى مغربي غاية في البدانة.. وهو كلما يخطو خطوة داخل الفصل يجب أن يحدث الطلاب هذا الصوت .. و أخيرا لما يصل إلى مقعده ليجلس تسمع .. تِششششششششش .

وفجأة سكن الكل .. وانتظموا في جلستهم .. رأيت الباب يفتح بقوة شديدة .. توقعت أن أراه ... هرقل .. ابن ملك الالهة و صاحب مدينة الأفاعي .. لكن من دخل لم يكن هو ...بل كان رجلا ممتلئا قليلا .. يرتدي ثوبا و طاقية بيضاء سعودية .. ذو لحية سوداء متوسطة الحجم تبدأ مباشرة من تحت عينيه.. تلك العينين التي اتسعت في تهديد واضح .. كان يمسك عصا متوسطة الطول في يده اليمنى . .. أعرفك .. هذا هو الأستاذ فوزي ... مدرس المواد الدينية وهي خمسة مواد هنا في السعودية .. وهذا يعني أنك سترى هذا الوحش كل يوم .. هذا الأستاذ مصري الجنسية ... لو أردت تخيله أكثر .. تخيل واحدا من عصابة القناع الأسود نمت له لحية سوداء متوسطة الطول . 

كانت حصة في آخر أيام العام الدراسي .. وقد فضل الأستاذ فوزي أن يجعلها حصة حفظ .. أي أن يستغلها الطلاب في حفظ ما تقرر عليهم من القرآن .. ويستغلها هو في إراحة كرشه على الكرسي على ألا يسمع همسا في الفصل ... دقائق و قام طالب يدعى حسن .. أبيض الوجه ، جميل الملامح ، أسود الشعر ناعمه ، ممتليء الجسم قليلا ... قام على استحياء و اتجه إلى الأستاذ فوزي الذي نظر له راسما على وجهه أعتى تعابير الصرامة . 

اقترب حسن من أذن الأستاذ فوزي و همس ببضع كلمات فرسم الأستاذ فوزي على وجهه تعبير المتفهم العالم ببواطن الأمور .. ثم أخذ حسن كرسيا من مكان ما ووضعه بجانب الأستاذ فوزي و جلس عليه معطيا ظهره للفصل .. و مال إلى الأستاذ فوزي وبدأ يتكلم بصوت منخفض حتى لا يسمعه أحد .. وفي كل دقيقة ينظر إلى الفصل في قلق ... تحولت نظرة المتفهم إلى نظرة المندهش ... ثم إلى نظرة أفراس النهر فاغرة الفاه ... ثم بدأ يجفف عرقا وهميا ... لم أستطع منع نفسي من الاشتياق لسماع ما يقولون .. يبدو أنه أمر جلل .. لا أحد يجروء على الجلوس إلى الأستاذ فوزي و التحدث معه هكذا .. ثم إن حسن هذا شخص ضعيف الشخصية جدا .. عدت أحاول سماع أي شيء لكن بلا فائدة. 

المشكلة أنه هذه الجلسة بين أستاذ فوزي و حسن أصبحت تتكرر في معظم الحصص الدينية التالية .. و أصبحا يتقابلان فيما بين الحصص و في وقت الفسحة ... فيما بعد عرفت الموضوع بأكمله من حسن الذي رواه لي بعد أن تخرجنا من المدرسة بعشر سنوات في جلسة رائقة ممتلئة بدخان الشيشة .. وظللت مندهشا من حكايته حتى لحظة كتابة هذه السطور بعد مرور عشر سنوات على سماعي لها .. لن أحك لك شيئا منها بالطبع .. سأمارس عادتي المحببة.. وأدعه يحكي بنفسه ما حدث له. 

مر.... مرحبا .. أدعى حسن خاشـ ... لا .. لا يمكنني الإفصاح عن اسم العائلة .. أنا سعودي في الصف الأول الثانوي .. في مدرسة المنارات في المدينة المنورة ... على قدر من الجمال .. أقـ .. أقصد .. احم .. أعني ... .. المهم .. بدأت قصتي على السرير .. في إحدى الليالي الحارة .. ومكيف غرفتي يضيف مشكلة الإزعاح إلى مشكلة الحر .. فضلت أن أخلع ملابسي لأكون عاري الصدر .. أحاول الحصول على النوم .. أتفلب على جميع الجهات ... أقكر في كل شيء ممل يدعو إلى النعاس ... بلا فائدة .. لازلت يقظا وكأني في مسبح بارد .. قررت أن أجرب أحد طرقي الشهيرة للحصول على النوم .. التفكير في الجنس . 

زاد هذا حالي سوءا لأنه أضاف مشكلة التعرق إلى المشكلتين السابقتين ... لم يبد أن النوم سيأتي اليوم ولا في أي يوم آخر ... وبينما أنا وسط حبات عرقي حدث ما جعلني أنتفض من رقادي و أجلس ملتصقا بالحائط كما يحدث في أفلام الكرتون ... طبعا غرفتي مظلمة .. ومن مكاني على السرير أرى باب غرفتي المفتوح .. وأرى السيب المظلم .. غرفتي في منتصف السيب .. فلما أقول أنني أرى السيب يعني أنني أرى فقط حائط السيب المواجه لباب الغرفة .. ما جمد الدم في عروقي هو أنني رأيت ما يبدو مثل النور يقترب في السيب .. وهذا النور ينعكس على حائط السيب بشكل يستفزك قائلا .. نعم إنني نور .. ونور جدا أيضا .. و أنت لا تهلوس ... ولم تهلوس قط في حياتك . 

المرعب أن النوركان يقترب بسرعة ... هذا نور لا يضيع وقته ... لا ينوي أن يدع لي فرصة لأخذ حقي الطبيعي في الارتعاب ... وفجأة اتضح لي ما كان يصنع النور ... رأيته لثانية ثم فقدت الوعي من الرعب في الثانية الأخرى .. استيقظت فجأة .. ما هذا الحر ؟ جبيني متعرق جدا .. نظرت إلى الساعة ذات العقارب الفسفورية .. إنها الثالثة بعد منتصف الليل .... نظرت لباب الغرفة ... رأيت نورا غريبا يقترب بسرعة .. ثم إنه كـ ... وهنا تذكرت كل شيء .. وصرخت بقوة ..

أين من يعيش معي في هذا المنزل ؟ لايعيش معي أحد حاليا سوى أمي .. المشكلة أنها معتادة على عادة غبية جدا .. وهي تشغيل الراديو بجانبها على أعلى صوت أثناء نومها .. لا أدري إن كانت حالة نفسية ...يقولون أنها تفعل هذا حتى لا تسمع أي صوت من تلك الأصوات التي تجعلك تظنها أشباح.. طقطقة الأثاث .. تحريك الهواء للأبواب .. صفير النوافذ ... المهم أنها لم تسمعني .. صرخت و صرخت .. لكن النور استمر في الاقتراب بسرعة .. ثم ظهر لي للمرة الثانية . 

جسد أنثى .. ملفوف بطريقة لا تراها إلا في رسوم الكاريكاتير ... قميص نوم فوق الركبة .. بياض قمري غريب .... وجه فاتن لا تراه إلا في الميثولوجيا الإغريقية .. هالة خفيفة من الضوء تلف كل هذا برقة .. كل هذا كان عند باب غرفتي يتقدم على استحياء .. لازلت ملتصقا بالحائط .. لكن ليس بنفس قوة الالتصاق السابقة .. ثم إن تلك الإغريقية مدت يديها وفردت كفيها الرقيقين نحوي .. بالنسبة لي كان كل هذا أكثر مما يحتمله عقلي .. لذا سقطت فورا مغشيا علي .....ليست نقطة جيدة أن تخيب ظن الإغريقيات الذين يمددن إليك أيديهن في منتصف الليل .

إن ما رأيته ولا شك جنية .. لطالما سمعت عن* *حكايات* *الجنيات اللاتي يتزوجن رجالا من البشر .. هذا مرعب .. سمعت عن جنيات مثل شيخة الفلسطينية ابنة الخمسمائة عام .. أو ميمونة التي تزوجت رجلا سعوديا له قصة مشهورة ... و أخرى تزوجت أحدهم ورفضت الطلاق و أخذت تطالب بحقوقها .. هذه الأمور كلها سمعتها و تكفلت المجلات و الصحف الصفراء و غير الصفراء بنشر التفاصيل كاملة .

في ليلتي التالية .. لم أطفيء النور بل فتحت كل أنوار الغرفة و السيب .. و أغلقت باب الغرفة بالمفتاح .. ومرت الليلة بسلام .. مثلها مثل خمس أو ست ليالي تالية استخدمت فيها نفس الطريقة .. لكن كانت لدي مشكلة بسيطة خربت تلك الطريقة الرائعة .. وهي أنني شخص دائم التفكير بالجنس .. مصيبة .. يقولون أن هذا يرجع لسني لكن لا أظن .. فأنا أربط كل شيء في الدنيا بالجنس .. أن تكون جائعا منذ سنين ويأتي شخص يقدم لك مائدة طعام ملكية .. هل سترفضها وتلتصق بالحائط ؟ 

في الليلة التالية أطفأت كل الأنوار الممكنة .. وفتحت باب الغرفة وانتظرت على السرير .. مهما كان نوع هذه الحسناء فأنا جائع .. لازل جمالها يحضرني ... ومشيتها تحضرني ... و نورها يحضرني .. كنت أعرف أنني وسيم جدا .. لهذا جاءتني أنا بالذات ... ظللت في مكاني أترقب .. حتى خفق قلبي .. خفقة خوف .. كأن تشعر أن قلبك سقط من فوق جبل بسرعة .. ظهر ذلك النور إياه وهو يقترب .. يالغبائي .. هذا أمر جلل الذي أريد أن أرمي نفسي فيه ... ظل قلبي يسقط من جبل إلى جبل ... وعيناي تتسعان حتى ظهرت مرة أخرى على الباب ... وهذه المرة ظلت واقفة ... واقفة مثل الدم الذي تجمد في عروقي . 

اقتربت مني .. وجهها كألف امرأة جميلة يزدحمون أمامك .. عينان كالسحر .. بل هما السحر ذاته .. شفتان حمراوتان ترى دقائقهما من بليغ دقتهما .. شعر لم تره في أجمل رسومات الأنمي .. أنثى يكفي وجهها لإشباع كل رغباتك .. فلا داعي للنظر للجسد كما اعتدت أن تفعل عند رؤية أي أنثى أخرى .. وها أنا أقوم من مرقدي .. الظلام دامس هنا .. ونورها لا يبدد الظلام و إنما يبدو كجزء منه .. لا أعرف كيف أقرب الأمر لتفكيرك .. لكن تلك الحسناء استدارت ببطء .. وتحدثت .. وليتها ما تحدثت . 

إن لاله ميرة يريدك أيها الإنسي الجميل .. ببركة استقراء المكنون .. لاله ميرة أحبك .. وبه ستملك أمر دنياك الفانية .. وله ستبذل روحك الغالية .. وعنده ستكون أيامك كلها .. ولياليك حتى بزوغ فجرها .. وفيه ستكون ببركة استقراء المكنون .. لاله ميرة هـ .... وسقطت مغشيا علي . 

بعد حوالي يومين ذهبت إلى المدرسة .. كنت في حالة مزرية .. .. طبعا لن يصدقني أحد لو ذكرت لأحد ما حدث ... وسيرسلونني لمستشفى الأمراض العقلية و أضطر لمواجهة طبيب نفسي مصري يلعن اليوم الذي أتى فيه إلى هذا المكان .. لكنني فعلت الحل المنطقي الوحيد ... قررت أن أستشير شيخا .. الشيخ الوحيد الذي أعرفه هو مدرس الدين الخاص بنا ... الأستاذ فوزي .. هو شديد جدا ولا أدري إن كان رجلا صالحا أم لا ... لكن قوة شخصيته أغرتني بأن ألجأ إليه .

ذهبت في أحد الحصص الفارغة واستشرته .. اندهش في البداية ثم قال لي أنه خبير في هذه الأمور .. وأنه سيساعدني بنفسه... وأن له عدة قصص مع جنيات يظهرن على باب غرفته ... و أن إحداهن أخبرته أنها على استعداد بأن تحقق له أي أمنية لو تزوجها ... الأكثر من ذلك أنه أخذ يحكي قصة عن نفسه - وهذه حكاها للفصل كله ليس لي وحدي – قصة رأى فيها أحد الشياطين يدخل غرفته وهو نائم ... ولأنه كان متعبا و لا يريد القيام لضرب* *الشيطان* *فقد أشار لملكين رآهما في أحد زوايا الغرفة أن يضربا* *الشيطان* *... فتحركا بعصبية ناحية* *الشيطان* *بأسلحتهما التي كانا يحملانها ... باختصار كان الأستاذ فوزي تعريف كلمة نصاب .

*
*" لاله ميرة أحبك " 
*
*علمني الأستاذ فوزي الكثير من الطرق لطرد الجن و الكثير من الأذكار .. كتبتها كلها .. وكنت أنفذها كل ليلة .. قال لي أنه لو رضخت لما تريد مني الجنية فهي نهايتي .. فهي مثل المسيح الدجال جنته نار و ناره جنة .. وبالفعل ظللت حوالي شهرا كاملا أداوم على الأذكار .. وفعلا طوال الشهر لم يحدث شيء ... هذا يثبت أنني نجحت في طردها .. رائع .. يبدو أني تسرعت في الحكم عليك يا أستاذ فوزي . 

كل شيء كان يمضي بخير .. أمضي أيامي و لياليً في هدوء ... حتى أصابتني تلك الحالة الجنسية إياها ... أول شيء فعلته هو أنني مزقت تلك الكراسة التي كتبت فيها الأذكار .. و أخرجت كل المصاحف و الكتب الدينية من غرفتي .. ثم أنني تعمدت أن أترك الصلوات كلها بلا استثناء ... و أصبحت أقضي معظم الوقت في غرفتي ... وذات ليلة كنت أرقد على سريري مطفئا النور... بدأ النوم يداعبني .. يروح و يأتي ... حتى لمحتها عيناي .. لمحت حبيبتي . 

كان ظهورها هذه المرة مرعبا بحق ... في البداية لمحت نورها الأبيض من تحت الباب .. ثم بدا لي و كأن النور دخان أبيض ناعم أخذ يدخل من تحت الباب لداخل الغرفة و تهيأ على هيئتها .. هذه المرة كانت لا ترتدي أي شيء على جسدها .. اقتربت مني برقة مرعبة .. عيناي اتسعتا في لذة .. هل تعرف كيف يمكن أن تتسع عيناك في لذة ؟ 

*
*" إن لاله ميرة يريدك أيها الإنسي الجميل " 
*
*احتضنتني بقوة بين ذراعيها الجميلتين...وبدأت هالة الضوء الخفيفة التي تحيط بها تتحول لشكل دخان مضيء أبيض .. مهما كانت هذه الحسناء فسأكون معها بخير .. قالت لي أنني بما أفعل الآن أفتح على أبواب سخاء لا ينقطع ... ونعيم أبدي .. و أنها الآن ستعطيني أكبر عطاء يمكن أن يحصل عليه إنسي ... وفجأة شعرت ببرودة شديدة في جلدي و كأنه أحيط بماء بارد جدا .. أخذت أنتقض و هي تحتضنني و أرى دخانها المضيء حولها إلى أن شعرت أنها تضمحل ... حجمها ينقص ... ولما فطنت للحقيقة كانت قد اختفت كليا .. الحقيقة أن هذه الإغريقية دخلت تحت جلدي . 

بعدها كنت أشعر دائما أنني لست على ما يرام ... تلك الجنية لم تأتني مجددا لكنني كنت أشعر أنها موجودة في مكان ما بداخلي .. ثم بدا لي و كأنها تأتي معي أينما ذهبت .. تعرفت على مجموعة من الشاب .. كانوا من المغرب و قائدهم طالب معي في الفصل يدعى الدمنهوري .. وهو ولد لن تصدق ضخامته مالم ترها بنفسك .. لكنه ظريف و طيب القلب جدا .. كما أنه يحبني جدا .

ذات يوم جاءني صديقي الدمنهوري .. كنا في أول أيام الإجازة ... قال لي أنه جهز استراحة جميلة ومعه مجموعة من الشباب خفيفي الظل.. وأنهم ينوون قضاء الليل في لعب الورق و الشيشة و مشاهدة الأفلام و السباحة الرقص .. و أنه سيحب أن أكون معهم ... أعجبتني الفكرة جدا... وفعلا ذهبت معهم في تلك الليلة .. و ليتني ما ذهبت . 

استراحة جميلة .. مسبح نظيف .. شباب معظمهم من المغاربة خفيفي الدم فعلا جدا .. رأيت الدمنهوري يرتدي الشورت و التي شيرت ... كان يبدو ظريفا عليه جدا .. كنت قد اعتدت منظره بالثوب السعودي .... كان الشباب كلهم يجلسون في غرفة واسعة على طراز المجلس العربي .. و الدمنهوري يحاول ضبط الكاسيت و يوصله بسماعات كبيرة . 

سألني الدمنهوري إذا كنت أحب الأغاني المغربية .. قلت له أنني أحب الألحان لكن لا أفهم الكلمات عادة ... قال لي أن الكلمات لا يفهمها سوى المغاربة فقط ... ثم سأل صديقه أن يحضر له شريطا مغربيا له اسم غريب .. تحمس الفتى و أخذ يبحث وسط أغراضه حتى أخرج الشريط ... أخذه الدمنهوري ووضعه في الكاسيت ثم ضغط زر التشغيل .

بدأ اللحن ... يبدو محببا و ظريفا جدا ... لكنني لازلت أشعر أنني لست على ما يرام ... شعرت بدوخة بسيطة ... بدأت الألحان تتخذ طابعا حماسيا .. و بدأت أنا أتفاعل معها ... ثم فجأة قمت من مكاني و أخذت أرقص بجنون ... شعرت أنني فقدت السيطرة على نفسي ...كل حركاتي المتحمسة لم يكن يوافقها أي حماس داخلي مني .. لكنني كنت أفعلها ... ثم أننني سقطت أتمرغ في الأرض طالبا بعض الحلوى رأيتها في أحد الصحون القريبة... حتى أتي أحد هؤلاء المغاربة وأعطاني تلك الحلوى الجميلة ... أخذت ألتهمها بشراهة ... لا أذكر شيئا بعدها غير أن هناك بعض الناس ذوي لحى اقتحموا علينا المكان و معهم قوة أمنية ... 

احم .. مرحبا أنا أحمد مجددا .. معذرة فلندع حسن في شأن نفسه .فحكايته انتهت من على لسانه تقريبا... إن قصة حسن هذه بحثت فيها مطولا و تأكدت أنها لم تكن مزحة .. قرأت تصنيف البوني الذي يدعى "منبع أصول الحكمة " ويحكي فيه عن ملوك الجن وتصنيفهم .. وفيه جاء " ويحصر ملوك الجان في ( المذهب ، مرة ، الاحمر، برقان ، شمهورش ، الابيض ، ميمون ) وفيما عدا اسمي شمهورش ومرة الغريبين عن النطق العربي والأمازيغي ، فإن الأسماء الخمسة الأخرى معروفة ومتداولة في المجتمع بكثرة كأسماء الأفراد . وقد عرف اسم ملك الجان (مرة) تحريفا متواليا طال . حتى جنسه الذي تحول حسب الأسطورة من الذكورة الى الأنوثة ... فإن اسمه كان الحارث بن مرة لكننا نجده تحول إلى (ميرة) . إن (لاله) لفظ تشريف يسبق عادة أسماء النسوة ذوات النسب المتحدر في أعلى الشجرة من الدوحة النبوية الشريفة. وحسب المعتقد فإن (لاله ميرة) تنال في توزيع الادوار بين ملوك الجان السبعة بركة استقراء مكنون النفس البشرية الغامضة وكل ما يرتبط بعالم الغيب. ولذلك تقام لتلك الملكة المهابة الذكر حفلات خاصة كي تحضر وتدخل في جسد وتسرع في كشف أسرار النسوة المحيطات بها " 

*
*" وبه ستملك أمر دنياك الفانية .. وله ستبذل روحك الغالية " 
*
*جاء أيضا في كتاب يتحدث عن السحر لكاتب مغربي شهير " والموسيقى التي تعزف ليلة الدربة ليست مجرد إيقاعات راقصة قوية، كما قد يبدو لغير العارف بخبايا كناوة، بل إن المقاطع الراقصة تتوزع وفق نسق يجعل الفرقة الكناوية تعزف تباعا الإيقاعات الخاصة بملوك الجان السبعة الذين يقدسهم أفراد الطائفة، بحيث يستطيع الممسوسون من الجان أن يجدوا ضالتهم في أحدها, فإذا كانت إحداهن ممسوسة بأذى «الملكة ميرة»، مثلا، فان الفرقة ما إن تعزف لحن تلك الملكة حتى تنهض الممسوسة، كما لو أنها مدفوعة من قوة خفية، فتشرع في إطلاق ضحكات هستيرية مخيفة، ثم تبدأ في الجذب المحموم مع الصراخ والتمرغ على الأرض, وتطلب من المحيطنين بها أن يعطوها «قاقة» التي تعني في لغة الأطفال الحلوى، فيسرعون إلى مناولتها شيئا حلوا، لأن الملكة هي التي طلبته في الحقيقة " 

دعني أخبرك بسرين صغيرين ربما تفهم منهما كل شيء بلا داعي لشروح مطولة .. السر الأول هو أن حسن دخل سجن المدينة المنورة بعد أن تم ضبطه في حالة شذوذ مع مجموعة من المغاربة في أحد الاستراحات .. وظل في السجن فترة حتى أخرجه والده بعد جهد رهيب ... هذا هو السر الأول . 

السر الثاني هو في مارد من الجن يدعى لاله ميرة ... رجل في الأصل .. أنثى في الهيئة و الرغبة ... جن شاذ .. يندمج في جسد من يختارهم من الرجال و يجعلهم يمارسون الجنس مع رجال أمثالهم وكأنهم مارسوها مع الجني .. وبهذا يحقق الجني شهوته .. وهو ملك من ملوك الجن ... اتصاله بالبشر يكون إما بالتلبس أو بالتجلي - كما حدث لحسن - وبعد تلبسه في الإنسان يمكن إيقاظه فور سماع بعض الألحان التي يعرفها المغاربة دون غيرهم .. وهي ألحان منتشرة في أغانيهم ويستمتع الناس بها لكن لا يعرف إلا القليل حقيقة تأثيرها .

*
*" وفيه ستكون ببركة استقراء المكنون "
*
*إن لاله ميرة له عدة أدوار أخرى غير الشذوذ الذي يتخذه هواية .. أدوار مهمة مثل الفضيحة .. و يفعلها عن طريق ميزة يتميز بها دون غيره من ملوك الجن و تدعى استقراء مكنون النفس البشرية الغامضة .. فيمكنه أن يجعل النفس أن تبوح بكل أسرارها لمن حولها مهما كانت النفس ترفض ذلك ... ومهما كان من حولها من أعدائها .. ولاله ميرة هو ملك الجن الوحيد القادر على استراق السمع هو و أتباعه.. و لذا فإن أتباعه يرجمون في السماء كل ليلة لما يسترقون السمع . 

*
*" وعنده ستكون أيامك كلها .. ولياليك حتى بزوغ فجرها "*

----------


## علياء أمجد

حكاية صراخ الديناصورات 


" أما نحن فكنا نمتطي الميمينشيوصور و نصيد التريسيراتوبس ونستخدم التيروصور في المراسلة "



رغم مرور مئة مليون سنة على تلك الأحداث إلا أني أذكرها بتفاصيلها و كأنها حدثت البارحة ... لازلت أذكر طفولتي أيضا .. عندما كنت أجري مع أصدقائي على صفحة مياه المحيط الهادي الذي كان بنصف حجمه الحالي ومن حين لآخر تحوم حولنا طيور الأونيثاكاروس العملاقة ذات العيون الزرقاء واضعة مناقيرها في الماء في محاولة لالتقاط أي كائن حي يقابل أسنانها الحادة المتشابكة ... مهلا مهلا .. معذرة لقد نسيت أنني أحدث بشريا هنا.. ربما وضعت في مخيلتك الآن أنني أقيم في مستشفى للأمراض العقلية .. لا عليك .. فهو خطأي ... سأحدثك بمفاهيمك حتى تتمكن من استيعاب كلماتي جيدا . 

لا أعرف لنفسي اسما .. ففي عالمي لا نستخدم الأسماء مطلقا للتعريف .. وبالمناسبة فجنس الإنسان فقط هو الذي يستخدم الأسماء ... أنا من جنس الجان .. الجان العلوي وليس السفلي ... معذرة ثانية لم أنتبه إلى أنك لا تفقه حرفا عن الجان ... سأبسط الأمر جدا .. الجان مثلهم مثل أي شعبة من الكائنات الحية ينقسمون إلى فصائل ثم إلى رتب ومن ثم إلى عائلات .. إن هناك حوالي ثلاثمئة نوع من أنواع الجن .. لكن الكل يندرجون تحت شعبتين رئيسيتين .. الجن العلوي الذين أنتمي إليهم والجن السفلي وهم الشياطين . 

الإنسان من المخلوقات التي تأتي في نهايات السلسلة الحيوية وبالتالي لا تندرج تحته أي تقسيمات.. وهو المسيطر على العالم الآن بلا أي منازع آخر .. يعجبني جنس الإنسان جدا لأنه مخلوق بدأ بأدوات بدائية جدا طورها الآن إلى حد بعيد فسهلت عليه حياته و تمكن بالعلم وحده من معرفة أمور من تاريخ الأرض لم يعاصرها بنفسه ولازال يتطور و يتطور حتى يأذن الله للدنيا أن تنحسر لتبدأ الحياة الأبدية الآخرة . 

لا تفزع عندما أقول لك إن عمري يتجاوز الـمئتي مليون سنة ولازال عمري مستمرا حتى تنتهي الأرض .. نحن جنس معين من أجناس الجن لا نهرم ولا نموت .. أعرف أن الأمر صعب الاستيعاب بالنسبة إليك لكنك لا تعرف أنك أيضا أيها الإنسان لا تهرم ولا تموت ... جسدك فقط هو الذي يفعل .. بينما روحك باقية أبد الدهر ... نحن أرواحنا قد وضعت في أطوار لا تهرم ولا تشيخ .. ليست مثل جسدك الضعيف الفاني . 

أنا من الشخصيات التي رأت كل شيء حدث على الأرض و تابعت تطور الإنسان العلمي باندهاش من سرعته ... لكنني اندهشت أكثر من شيء واحد ... الإنسان في تطوره في العلم يفصل تماما بين العلوم التطبيقية و العلم الديني السماوي .... مع أنه لو ربط بينهما لقفز قفزات علمية هائلة لم يكن يحلم بها .. سأحكي لك مثالا بسيطا جدا .

دراسة الإنسان الرائعة لعلم الجيولوجيا مكنته من وصف و رسم معظم المخلوقات التي سادت الأرض في الزمن السحيق ومنها الديناصورات و العديد من المخلوقات البحرية الأخرى و الحشرات العملاقة التي وصفها ورسمها بدقة .. ليس هذا فقط و إنما وصف حياتها بالتفاصيل و توصل لكل أنواعها تقريبا .

الشيء الذي يحيرني هو عدم اطلاع العلماء من الإنسان جيدا على العلوم السماوية والتي تخبرهم بوضوح أن الأرض قبل نزول آدم أبو البشر إليها كانت عامرة بالجن ... وأنهم – الجن - لما أكثروا من سفك الدماء في الأرض جعلهم الله مخلوقات ثانوية ... الشيء الذي لم ينتبه إليه الإنسان هو أن الجن كانوا يسكنون الأرض في نفس الفترة التي كانت تسكنها الديناصورات بالضبط . 

إن الله قد سخر لكم الحيوانات بكل فصائلها و أنواعها لخدمتكم يا جنس الإنسان ... أما نحن فالله قد سخر لنا مخلوقات أخرى عملاقة لخدمتنا ... منها الديناصورات .. ولما كانت طبيعة الإنسان لن تتكيف حتما مع هذه المخلوقات العملاقة فقد قضى الله عليها كلها قبل نزوله إلى الأرض و بدلها بمخلوقات تناسبه . 

أرى أنكم أطلقتم أسماء لاتينية على كل شيء اكتشفتموه .. هناك أسماء لاتينية للعصور التي مرت بها الأرض أو للمخلوقات التي عاشت عليها ... حتى الحيوانات و الكائنات البدائية سميتموها بأسماء لاتينية وهذا طبعا لأن لغاتكم كثيرة جدا فأردتم استخدام أسماء موحدة تتفق عليها كل اللغات .. خطوة عبقرية أهنئكم عليها .. وسأستخدم هذه الأسماء في حكايتي هذه .. بالطبع كانت لدينا أسماء أخرى تماما .. لكننا اتفقنا أن أحدثك بمفاهيمك . 

في منتصف العصر الجوراسي .. قبل حوالي مئة مليون سنة ، كانت هناك قارة وحيدة موجودة على الأرض سميتموها في كتبكم بقارة بانجايا .. في العصر الجوراسي كانت هذه القارة قد بدأت تتكسر و تتصدع سامحة للعديد من الأنهار أن تتكون و للعديد من غابات الصنوبر أن تظهر .. دخل على الأرض وقتها عصر من الارتواء و الخضرة بعد العصر الجاف الذي كنا نعيش فيه و استمر 50 مليون سنة قبل العصر الجوراسي و الذي سميتموه بالعصر الترياسي . 

كانت الديناصورات طاغية تماما على غيرها من الحيوانات في العصر الجوراسي. إن معاملتكم للحيوانات معاملة راقية جدا رغم وجود بعض التجاوزات ... لكن معاملتنا للديناصورات كانت بشعة جدا ... ربما أنتم تخافون الديناصورات وتهابونها و تصورونها على أنها مخلوقات مفترسة .. لكنها لم تكن مفترسة أبدا بالنسبة لنا .. الديناصورات المفترسة التي تتحدثون عنها كانت فقط آكلات لحوم .. و أنت تعلم أننا لسنا بلحوم .. فنحن لم نخلق من صلصال مثلكم .. بل قد خلقنا من مارج من نار . 

العصر الجوراسي كان عصرا ذهبيا لنا ... فنحن أيضا آكلي لحوم .. وربما سيدهشك أننا كنا نتغذى على لحوم الديناصورات .. الجميل في الأمر أنه كانت هناك ديناصورات بوزن 10 أطنان أو أكثر مما كان يوفر لنا غذاء دائما لا ينقطع ..

طعامنا المفضل كان الستيجوصور .. ذلك الديناصور آكل العشب ذو الألواح الظهرية الذي كنا نستخدمه في الرعي كما تستخدمون أنتم الأبقار والجاموس الآن .. لكن الستيجوصور يكون عدوانيا جدا عندما يحين موعد ذبحه ... فألواحه الظهرية الغنية بالأوعية الدموية تتورد لتعطي لونا أحمرا ممزوجا بالبنفسجي بشكل مقلق ...إن الأبقار والجمال تبدو مسالمة جدا بالنسبة له عند ذبحها . أيضا من الديناصورات ذات اللحم الجميل هو التريسيراتوبس ذو القرنين و الآذان العريضة .. وكما كان غذاء مفضلا لنا فقد كان غذاء مفضلا لغيره من الديناصورات آكلة اللحوم .

هناك ديناصور ذو عنق طويل يدعى الديبلوديكس .. هذا لم يكن لحمه يؤكل .. رغم أنه تطور فيما بعد ليصبح براكيوصور الذي كان أضخم ، ثم إلى ميمينشيوصور وهذا هو أضخم الكائنات التي مشت على ظهر الخليقة ... هؤلاء كنا نستخدمهم في التنزه .. نمتطي ظهورهم ونرافقهم في رحلاتهم النهرية للتغذي على قمم الأشجار ... كان علينا حماية الديبلوديكس و الستيجوصور و التريسيراتوبس دائما من هجوم الألوصورات المفترسة ... و الألوصور هو ذلك الديناصور المفترس صغير الحجم سريع الحركة .. وهو من أوائل الديناصورات التي وجدت على ظهر الأرض واستطاعت العيش في العصر الترياسي الجاف ... هو من آكلي اللحوم الشرهين جدا و الخبثاء جدا فمهما ننصب له من كمائن كان يجتازها ليهاجم الفرائس التي يريد .


الأنكليوصور كنا نستخدمه في الحروب ... فهو مدرع .. و لديه سلاح فتاك عبارة عن شيء يشبه الهراوة المدرعة في نهاية ذيله يدافع بها عن نفسه و كان قادرا بواسطتها على كسر أقوى الحصون ..أما البتروصورات التي هي الديناصورات الطائرة كانت أنواعها عديدة لكننا كنا نستخدم أهمها وهو الأركيوبتركس في المراسلة .. فرحلات هذا الديناصور الطائر تكون عبر آلاف الأميال وهو مثل الحمام الزاجل لديه أماكن معروفة يهبط فيها . 

أما البتروصورات الأخرى مثل الأونيثاكاروس العملاق ذو العيون الزرقاء فلم تكن لنا علاقة مفيدة بهم .. لكنني أحب النظر إليهم دائما لأن أسلوب حياتهم طريف جدا ...خاصة في طريقة مشيتهم ... أنا أسمي الأونيثاكاروس بصاحب العباءة ... فهو يضع جناحيه المخلوقين من جلد رفيع بجانبه عندما يمشي فيظهران عليه وكأنه يرتدي عباءة ويمشي بها ... الأطرف هو ما نشاهده في في موسم تزاوجه حيث يتجمع ذكور الأنوثاكاروس على صخرة واحدة وينادون الإناث .. أقوى الذكور هم الذين يكونون في منتصف التجمع وهم الذين تنجذب لهم الإناث .. أما المساكين على الأطراف فربما يقضون حياتهم كلها أملا في التزاوج ولا يستطيعون . 

أعرف أن أشهر ديناصور بالنسبة للإنسان هو التيرانوصور ريكس ...كان هذا هو الديناصور الأكثر إزعاجا بالنسبة لنا ... فلا أدري لماذا يكون الأنثى و الذكر منه منفصلين تماما ... أشد اللحظات إزعاجا هي عندما تنادي الأنثى الذكر ... تظل تناديه أسابيع طويلة كل يوم بصوت مزعج جدا ... وفي الغالب نقتلها لنرتاح من صوتها إلى الأبد . 

يجب أن أخبرك أيضا أنني مسلم ... جني مسلم .. أنت تعرف أن الجن منهم المسلم ومنهم الكافر ... الجن السفلي ليس منهم مسلمون .. الإسلام ينتشر بين الجن العلوي فقط .. هل تتساءل عن الطريقة التي عرفنا بها الإسلام ؟ هل لنا أنبياء من الجن ؟ أم أن أنبياؤكم هم أنبياؤنا ؟ من الذي يعلمنا ويوجهنا لطريق الله ؟ كيف هي صلاتنا أو صيامنا ؟ هذه أسئلة لا يمكنني إجابتها مطلقا لأنه لا يسمح لبني الإنسان أن يطلعوا عليها حتى قيام الساعة ... لكن يكفيكم يا بني الإنسان أن سيد الخلق أجمعين محمد هو منكم .

كانت حياتنا مع الديناصورات حافلة ... كنا نستخدمها أسوأ استخدام ممكن و نقتلها كثيرا لمجرد اللهو ... حتى أتى العصر الذي تسمونه بالعصر الطباشيري ... منذ حوالي 65 مليون سنة تقريبا ... تغير مناخ الأرض تغيرا ملحوظا .. الطقس أصبح أكثر حرارة وقشرة الأرض بدأت في التحرك بعصبية لتولد الكثير من البراكين و الكثير من الزلازل بشكل مخيف ....نحن لا تؤثر فينا الحرارة لكن البرودة تقتلنا ...بينما الحرارة كانت تقتل الديناصورات ... لكن ما كان يقتلهم أكثر هو الغازات السامة التي تخلفها البراكين ... انقرضت سلالات كاملة من الديناصورات الأضعف في تلك الحقبة .... ظلت هذه الحقبة السوداء على الأرض فترة من الزمن طويلة.... حتى رأينا شيئا في السماء ... رأينا نذر الهلاك فجأة . 

كل ليلة كانت سماء الليل تلمع بالعديد من الشهب المتتابعة ... الرعد و البرق أصبحا يحدثان تقريبا كل يوم ... هذا نذير كارثة ما آتية لا ريب .... لم نكن متطورين علميا مثل الإنسان حتى نعرف الحقيقة ... كانت هناك حقيقة مفزعة لم نكن نعرفها وقتها .... كان هناك نيزك هائل الحجم يقترب من الأرض بسرعة كبيرة منذ شهور . 

حدث كل شيء فجأة .... اصطدم النيزك الضخم بالأرض .. تحديدا عند خليج المكسيك ... اصطدم محدثا انفجارا رهيبا لا تصفه ملايين الكلمات ... لكنني لأقرب الصورة إلى ذهنك سأقول أن هذا الانفجار كانت قوته تعادل عشرة بلايين ضعف قوة قنبلة هيروشيما النووية ... بل أكثر من هذا... كان الانفجار يمتد من جنوب الكرة الأرضية إلى شمالها بسرعة متوسطة... ماسحا في طريقه كل آثار الحياة على وجه الكرة الأرضية . 

لقد أثبتم علميا بالآثار و الدراسات و الأرقام حدوث هذا الانفجار منذ 50 مليون سنة لكنكم لم تعلموا ماذا فعل الانفجار بنا نحن الجان .... بالطبع قتل هذا الانفجار بل أباد الكثير من الأجناس منا ... لكن معظم أجناس الجن العلوي و السفلي لم تتأثر ... الحقبة التي عشناها بعد الانفجار كانت أشد الفترات صعوبة في حياتنا ... وأشد الفترات صعوبة في تاريخ الأرض كلها . 

ربما تتحدث كتب الدين عن أن الجان عاثوا في الأرض فسادا و سفكوا الدماء قبل ظهور الإنسان ... هذا صحيح تماما لكن أكثر فترة من الفساد و سفك الدماء كانت هي تلك الفترة بعد الانفجار ... لاحظ أن مصدر الغذاء الأساسي بالنسبة لجنسنا قد اختفى تماما... تخيل أن تأتي كارثة ما تقتل كل الحيوانات على وجه الأرض .

زادت الحروب بطريقة بشعة بسبب أنه كانت هناك أماكن محددة من الأرض تعيش عليها كائنات حية لم يقتلها الانفجار ... ليست كائنات حية عادية .. أنا أتحدث عن أضخم كائن حي خلقه الله على هذه الأرض ... كائن كان يقضي معظم أوقاته في أعماق المحيطات وقد كتبت له النجاة من الانفجار العظيم .... أتحدث عن اللايبلوريدون ... البرمائي المفترس الذي عاش على الأرض منذ خمسين مليون سنة . 

وزن هذا المخلوق كان مئة وخمسون طنا .... مئة وخمسون طنا من اللحم ... كنز ثمين جدا في تلك الحقبة من الزمن ... هذا المخلوق هو صاحب أكبر فك على مستوى جميع مخلوقات الكرة الأرضية وكان يتغذى على الديناصورات التي يلقيها حظها العاثر على الساحل بالقرب من منطقته . كان متركزا في بقاع معينة فقط من الأرض ..... هل تخيلت ما حدث أم لا ؟ حروب ضارية جدا بين ملوك الجن ... حروب استمرت ملايين السنين .... نعم كانت هناك ممالك من الجن ولكل مملكة ملك عظيم .... ووجود كتلة اللحم التي تدعى اللايبلوريدون في ممالك دون سواها خلق هجوما ضاريا من الممالك على بعضها بطريقة لم تحدث من قبل و لا حدثت من بعد . 

حروب الجن ليست كحروب البشر ... إننا أجناس و أنواع ... ولكل جنس منا أسلحته ... حروبنا مدمرة نادر فيها الصلح أو الهدنة ... إن منا أجناسا كاملة انقرضت في تلك الحروب .. مرت السنين تلو السنين و الحروب في ازدياد خاصة مع تناقص أعداد اللايبلوريدون بشكل رهيب .

فيما أتى من الزمن لاحظنا نمو كائنات حية أخرى صغيرة الحجم ... بدأت بالأسماك ثم تطورت شيئا فشيئا لتصبح برمائيات تشبه الأسماك ... ثم برمائيات تشبه الحيوانات لكنها تمشي على أربع زعانف ... ثم إلى ثديات تمشي على أربع .. لاحظنا أن كل الأجيال التي خلقت من الحيوانات صغيرة الحجم جدا بالنسبة إلى أجدادها السابقون... حتى الحشرات التي كانت عملاقة فيما مضى في العصر الجوراسي أصبحت الآن صغيرة جدا ... لم نكن نفهم الأمر بشكل كامل وقتها . 

تناثرت قارة بانجايا إلى ثمان قطع أحدها غرقت في الأعماق تسمونها عادة في كتبكم بقارة أتلانتس .. اخضرت الأرض وأصبحت مليئة بالأنهار و الشلالات و الغابات و النخيل ... ظهرت أنواع جديدة كليا من النباتات و الثمرات .. بدا و كأن الأرض تتزين أحلى زينة لديها ... لم نكن نفهم ... لقد كانت الأرض تتزين من أجلك .

منذ عشرين ألف سنة فقط سمعنا بنبأ قدومك .... ومنذ عشرين ألف سنة فقط نزل إلى الأرض أبو البشر آدم .. كان يتصرف عن علم تام بكل شيء و كأنه كان يعيش فيها طيلة حياته ... منذ عشرين ألف سنة فقط حكم علينا بالاختفاء ... أصبحنا نراكم ولا ترونا .. نعيش بينكم ولا تشعرون بنا ... يأكل بعضنا معكم و يأكل بعضنا من بقايا طعامكم ولا تلاحظون . 

أتيت أيها الإنسان منذ عشرين ألف سنة ... الحق أقول لك أنك أجمل المخلوقات التي خلقها ربي ... إن أجمل جنس لدينا يبدو أبشع ألف مرة من إنسان مشوه .. أنت ترى جمالك و تشعر به عندما تقارن نفسك ببقية المخلوقات التي تراها عينك ... أنا أخبرك أنك أيضا أجمل من المخلوقات التي لم ترها عينك ... وقد صدق ربك عندما قال لك أنه خلقك في أحسن تقويم .

هذا قبس من حكاية جنسنا الطويلة ... هناك تفاصيل بالطبع لا يسمح لنا بإخراجها ولا يسمح لك بمعرفتها بحكم الحاجز الطبيعي بين جنسينا .... لكن أود أن أخبرك أن هناك طوائف من الجن تحبك .. ربما يكون لك فرصة اللقاء بها في الحياة الآخرة ... فقط أردتك أن تعرف أنه ليس كل الجن أشقياء ... الحقيقة أن معظمهم فقط كتبوا على أنفسهم أن يكونوا أشقياء لكن ليس الكل يا صديقي ... ليس الكل

----------


## علياء أمجد

حكاية كلاب جهنم 

" كل المخلوقات تهاجمك إذا شعرت منك بخطر ما ، أما هذه فتهاجمك إذا شعرت أنك تريد الهرب " 

جريدة الأهرام المصرية 23 – 7 – 1994

_الفيلم الذي قتل سبعة بالغين_ 

_قررت هيئة الرقابة على الأعمال السينمائية سحب الفيلم الأجنبي " كلاب جهنم " من جميع دور العرض .. و هذا عندما أرسلت تقارير تفيد وفاة سبعة أشخاص عقب مشاهدتهم لهذا الفيلم مباشرة .. ثلاثة منهم كانوا يعانون ارتفاع ضغط الدم مما أدى لمضاعفات خطيرة جدا حدثت عند رؤيتهم لبعض المشاهد ، الأمر الذي تسبب في قتلهم على الفور .. أيضا هناك مريض قلب توفي في الليلة التالية مباشرة لمشاهدته هذا الفيلم الخطر .. صرح السيد ........ بأنه يجب على الرقابة أن تمنع منعا باتا دخول مثل هؤلاء المرضى إلى أفلام الرعب بطريقة ما ويهيب سيادته بـ ................ "_ 

جريدة المساء المصرية .. باب صحتك بالدنيا .. 1 – 8 – 1994 

_السعار – داء الكلب_ 

_" ....... أما عن أعراض هذا المرض فإن المريض يدخل في حالة من الأعراض شبيهة بالإنفلونزا لمدة شهر .. ثم تبدأ الأعراض في التطور لتتحول إلى القلق و الأرق و عدم التركيز و التردد و الحركات الغريبة طيلة الوقت .. ثم يتطور الأمر إلى الهلاوس ..وفي المراحل المتقدمة من المرض يبدأ المريض في إخراج كميات كثيرة جدا من اللعاب و الدموع ويصل إلى حالة تعرف بـ ( كاره الماء ) .. لأنه يبدي ذعرا غير مفهوم لو قربت منه كوب ماء بريء المظهر .. أغلب المرضى يموتون عند إصابتهم بهذا المرض لو لم يتم علاجهم .. والقليل فقط هم من ينجون منه .. لكنهم ييبقون مع أعراض غير طبيعية في جهازهم العصبي تجعلهم يتصرفون بغرابة طيلة الوقت وقد سألنا دكتور .......... "_ 

هل جربت إحساس أن تجري وهناك كلب يجري وراءك ؟ إنه شعور بأن الشيطان نفسه يريد أن يعضك .. وشعور بالخجل من منظرك الذي كنت تدعي وقاره وأنت تجري في الشارع بينما هذا المخلوق الرهيب يجري وراءك في إصرار ..

أنا جربت هذا مرارا .. و سأنزل بكم الآن إلى وسط الحدث مباشرة على طريقة بعض أفلام الحديثة ..إنه الظلام الرمادي .. ودعني أحدثك عن الظلام عندما يكون رماديا .. الأرض مليئة بأوراق الشجر الذابلة مما يصنع صوتا رهيبا عند الجري فوقها .. شواهد مقابر في كل مكان تشعرك أنك ستكون التالي .. كنت في مقبرة .. وعدة كلاب يجرون ورائي كأنهم خرجوا من حفر جهنم الموجودة بداخل بعض قبور المعذبين في هذه المقبرة .

لا فائدة من المحاولة .. كلما أجري قليلا أجدني وصلت إلى سور المقبرة الذي لا مخرج منه إلى الشارع .. أغير اتجاهي بذعر وأجري ثانية .. لكن يبدو أنهم يعيشون هنا ويعرفون كل شبر من هذه الأرض .. ربما سمعتم عن وفاء الكلاب .. لكن هل سمعتم عن شيء يدعى ذكاء الكلاب؟ ... هذا ما اكتشفته في تلك اللحظة .. لقد كفوا عن الجري ورائي في مجموعة واحدة كالمغفلين .. انفصلت منهم مجموعة ... ويبدو أنها دارت من مكان ما لأجدها أمامي مباشرة.. كنت مذعورا .. من الناس من يموت قبل وقوع الحادث بسبب الخوف .. من يقع من عل مثلا أسمع أنه يموت وهو في طريقه إلى الأرض من شدة الخوف ... هذا ما شعرت أنني سأصل له بعد قليل ... 

- كم سيحتاج من هذه الحقنة يا دكتور ؟ 
- أظن أنه سيحتاج إلى 90 كيلو متر كبداية 
- هممم ... ألا تظن انها جرعة صغيرة نوعا ؟ 

وقفت مكاني أخيرا أنظر لكل هذه المخلوقات .. إن هناك لعابا أو كما يسمونه ( زبدا ) يسيل من أشداقهم جميعا ... فجأة شعرت بشيء ما تحت قدمي .. نظرت بذعر لأرى يدا بشرية يبدو أنها كانت تبيت تحت التربة ... أمسكت اليد بقدمي في إصرار عقابا لي على إزعاجها في هذا الوقت من الليل ... إذن الزومي الذين كنت أراهم في Resident Evil حقيقيون .. نعم .. لطالما كنت أؤمن بهذا 

- كم حقنة باقية لدينا ؟ 
- بقي ثمان حقن بالضبط 
- يبدو أن أمامنا وقتا طويلا جدا 

نظرت إلى السور في يأس لأكتشف كالمغفل أن الباب كان أمامي طيلة الوقت وأنا لا أراه .. بل ومفتوح على مصراعيه أيضا ... لا يوجد أسهل من الإفلات من يد زومبي خرجت لك من تحت الأرض .. يجب على الزومي أن يطوروا من أنفسهم فيما بعد ... هنا جريت ناحية الباب بأقصى سرعة ... واللكلاب الغاضبة لازالت تجري محمومة ورائي .

- أنتم سفاحون أيها الأطباء ، ما هذا الذي فعلتموه 
- اهدأي يا سيدتي .. هذا ما تعلمناه 
- أنتم جهلة ... أنتم سفاحون .. ستقتلونه .. منكم لله .. 

أمامي شارع واسع مليء بالناس والحركة و أبواق السيارات المزعجة ونهيق الحمير ... لابد أننا في مصر إذن .... قطعت الكثير من الشوارع وسمعت الكثير من السباب البذيء من الناس ومن الكلاب ورائي ... وهذه الأخيرة تعبر عن سبابها بالنباح كما يبدو ... وجدت أمامي مبنى قذر تحتشد حوله العديد من السيدات المرتديات ثياب الفلاحات يلطمن ويصرخن ويبكين .. و معظمهن يحملن طفلا أو اثنين على سواعدهن ...نعم .. إنها مستشفى مصرية حكومية ما على ما يبدو ... 

- هل سيموت أم سيعيش ؟ 
- سيعيش أيها الأحمق بالطبع ... لقد نفذنا ماتعلمناه بالحرف الواحد 
- أتمنى ألا يقفز ليعضنا واحدا واحدا عندما ننتهي 

إن هذه المستشفى هي المفر الوحيد ... لا يمكن أن تكون الكلاب تكرهني لدرجة أن تدخل ورائي لهذه المستشفى ... دخلت بسرعة من الباب الضيق جدا الذي صمم للخروج والدخول على مايبدو ... إن التصميم فن لا تجده إلا هنا في مصر ... اصطدمت بأجساد عديدة في طريقي ... وسمعت صرخات نساء كثيرات ... يبدو أن الكلاب تحاول الدخول أيضا .. هذا مستحيل .... لم أنظر ورائي ... وإنما مضيت أجري بين الممرات ذات الرائحة التي تجدها في أي مستشفى ... إنهم ورائي ... لازلت أسمع نباحهم ...هنا وجدت أمامي العديد من الأطباء في أحد الممرات يمشون معا .. أصابهم الجنون عندما رأوني ... أخذوا يشيرون لي و يصيحون : 

- إنه هو ... لا تدعوه يفلت منكم .. أمسكوا به 

يا إلهي ... أنا مطارد من الملائكة والشياطين إذن ... لكنني ... كنت قد تعبت جدا .... لن أحتمل أكثر ... سقطت على الأرض في يأس ... فليفعلوا بي أي شيء .. لكنني لن أجري خطوة أخرى .... وجدتني فجأة نائما على محفة و نورا قويا مسلطا على عيني و بعض الوجوه الملثمة تفحصني في اهتمام ..... 

- أخيرا أمسكنا به ... إنه عنيد ... 
- حان الوقت إذن ... دعونا لانضيع المزيد من الوقت ... 

إنهم أطباء على ما يبدو ... وأنا على سرير فحص طبي ما ... لكن لماذا تبدو آذانهم طويلة بهذا الشكل ؟ ... أحدهم يمسك بمحقن ضخم جدا ... لكن يده غريبة المنظر جدا ...رأيت هذه اليد من قبل في فيلم مئة مرقش و مرقش من ديزني ... يا إلهي ... هذا ليس إنسانا ... هنا فك اللثام على وجهه وقرب وجهه المرعب مني ... إنه ليس طبيبا ... إنه كلب .... وهناك سائل مقززيسيل من شدقيه على ملابسي ووجهي ..... 

- ماذا تفعل يا دكتور ؟ 
- أحاول أن أجعله يفيق ببعض الماء على وجهه 
- ما هذا إنه يتحرك أخيرا ... 

فتحت عيني لأجد طبيبا باسما يحمل كوب ماء .. وبجانبه تقف أمي المذعورة التي تنظر لي في شغف .... أشعر بألم رهيب جدا في بطني ... أين كنت ؟ .... أين الكلاب ؟ ..... كان هناك زومبي أيضا ... يا إلهي ... هل كان كابوسا إذن ؟ لكنني أحب الكوابيس .... إنها فيلم رعب تعيشه بالكامل ... و مثلي يعشق أفلام الرعب ..... 

من قرأ منكم حكاياتي سابقة سيعرف كيف تعرضت ذات يوم لعضة كلب في مقبرة .... وكيف أنني الآن قد أخذت 21 حقنة في بطني حتى شعرت أنني مصفاة مطبخ .... أفكر في حالي لو لم يخترعوا البنج ... كم هم عباقرة هؤلاء الأطباء ..

طوال حياتي لاأفهم في الكلاب و أنواعها و الأسماء التي يسمونها بها .. هذا بوكسر .. وهذا بيتبول مفترس .. بينما هذا الصغير الأبيض المزعج هو كلب لولو .. بينما هذا رود ريفر راقي .. هم عندي كلهم كلاب ... نعم .. كلاب ... ولا فرق بينهم إطلاقا .. 

اسم هذه المستشفى هو مستشفى الكلب في مصر ، ياله من اسم .... إن بطني تتقطع من الألم .. لابد عندما تكون في مستشفى أن تأتي لحظة ما تكون فيها وحيدا .. لا أحد معك ... أمك قررت أخيرا أن تغادر المستشفى لتنام في البيت لتعود إليك في الصباح .. لقد ظلوا يقنعونها لساعات بأنه لا خطر هنالك .. وأن وجودها معك لن يسرع من شفائك .. ليتها لم تقتنع .. ليتها بقيت ... أنت الآن وحدك يا صديقي .. أجهزة باردة حولك في كل مكان .. رائحة شيء ما تشعرك أنك ستموت قريبا جدا .. كل شيء أبيض .. الأرض والجدران وملاءة السرير و ذلك الشيء الواسع الذي ألبسوك إياه أبيض أيضا... صدقني لو كانت كل هذه الأشياء سوداء كنت ستشعر بدفء أكبر .. ألم حاد جدا يجعلك تتلوى وتعض بأسنانك على تلك الوسادة البيضاء . 

والآن فتح أحدهم الباب ، لم يدخل .. وإنما امتدت يده على عجالة وأطفأت النور الذي كان بجوار الباب .. ثم أغلقت تلك اليد الباب ثانية بهدوء .. الآن أنت ترتعش .. من قال أن ترك المرضى وحدهم يساعدهم على الشفاء ؟ بالعكس .. إن وجود من يخفف عنك طوال الوقت بجانبك لهو أمر جميل .. تبا لكل النظريات الطبية .. كم تتوق الآن ياصديقي لشخص ما يثرثر معك في أي شيء ... حتى لو كان سيحكي لك حكاية قبل النوم .. 

أنت تخاف من الظلام .. اعترف بهذا أمامنا جميعا ياعزيزي .. سنك في ذلك الوقت 15 عاما وتخاف من الظلام .. ربما لأنك مدمن أفلام رعب عتيق الطراز .. الآن بالذات تذكر كيف هو منظر مصاص الدماء عندما يسمع صوتا ما من خلفه فيلتفت ببطء بعينين مفتوحتين عن آخرهما و أنياب تتساقط منها دماء تلك المسكينة التي كان يمتص دمها منذ لحظات .. تذكر الآن بالذات كيف كان منظر تلك الفتاة التي نبشوا مقبرتها وفتحوا تابوتها .. ليجدوها راقدة مفتوحة العينين عن آخرهما و تنظر للكاميرا نظرة الموتى ... هل تعرف نظرة الموتى ؟ 

تلتفت حولك من آن لآخر لتتأكد أن كل شيء على ما يرام .. الآن تذكر كل ما قرأته عن الجن و أنهم يرونك ولا تراهم .. وأن منهم أشرارا يحبون العبث بأعصاب الحمقى مثلك طيلة الوقت .. لابد أنهم لن يجدوا فريسة أسهل منك وأنت في هذا الوضع .. أسمع أن الجن في شكلهم الحقيقي أقزام بشعوا الخلقة... البعض يقول أن الجن يحضرون لمن يذكرهم أو يفكر فيهم .. قد تنظر لآخر هذه الغرفة الآن لتجد أحدهم قد ظهر فجأة و مشى متجها لك بتؤدة ... 

تتقلب على جانبك الآخر وتغمض عينيك محاولا أن تنام فعلا ... الآن ترى خيالات أخرى بعد أن أغمضت عينيك ... خيالات أنت لا تتخيلها .. بل هي فقط تأتي إليك من حيث لا تريدها ... ترى الآن شكل تلك الفتاة التي لبسها الجن .. واقتربت منها الكاميرا لتسمعها تتكلم بصوت الجني الذي مسها ... تتذكر كابوسك .. منظر ذلك الكلب الأسود الغاضب ذو الزبد المتساقط من شدقيه ... تحاول الآن أن تنفض عن نفسك كل هذه الأفكار ... تحاول تذكر شكل دونالد داك .. أو شكل سيمبا من فيلم ليون كينج ... تحاول أن تعد أفلام ديزني لتبعد عن نفسك تلك الخيالات السوداء ....يالك من تعيس يا صديقي عندما يتركونك وحيدا ويرحلون . 

ما هذه الأصوات بالخارج ؟ كلاب ؟ .. إنه صوت نباح كلاب تشتم بعضها البعض بغضب. ... تخيل لو كنت بينهم الآن ... تبا لهذه الأفكار ... تفكر في أن تقوم لتقتح النور حتى تطمئن قليلا ..تحاول لكنك لا تستطيع .. بطنك كأن هناك 21 مخلب اخترقها بعنف .... ماذا ستفعل ؟ .. ها أنت تجذب إليك هذا الغطاء الأبيض البارد وتغطي وجهك .. إنك تبكي ... يالكبريائك .. أنت الذي كنت تضحك طيلة الوقت وتمزح مع هذا وذاك تبكي الآن وحيدا ولا يراك أحد ليخفف عنك أو ليسألك عما يبكيك ..

إنه الصباح .. لا تدري كيف نمت ولا متى استيقظت .... تسمع حركة الناس بالخارج .. إنه الصباح ... الذي وصفه القرآن بأنه يتنفس ... لو اجتمع كل أدباء العالم لما خرجوا بكلمة لها عشر جمال ودقة هه الكلمة .. وبعد قليل ستدخل عليك أمك لتمسح على شعرك بحنان وتقول لك أنك ستخرج من هنا قريبا ... 

- إنه لم يعد أحمد الذي نعرفه 
- أنا أراه عاديا 
- أنت لم تر ما رأيته .. لقد أصبح مفترسا .. أنت لم تره عندما كان يعض ذلك الفتى في تلك المشاجرة 

- دكتور .. مرحبا بك .. أنا دكتورة نيفين والدة أحمد .
- مرحبا دكتورة ..... ما أخباره الآن ؟ 
- لا أدري يادكتور .. لقد أصبح غريبا بعد خروجه من المستشفى .. لا يأكل الخضروات كما كان يحب .. فقط اللحوم .. و لايشرب الماء بحجة أن ( ملهوش نفس ) 
- هل أنت متأكدة يا دكتورة ؟ هذا كلام خطير 

إن مذاق هذا الشيبسي جميل جدا .. كيف لم أفطن لهذا من قبل .. إنه شارع بيتنا .. لقد كان هناك 4 كلاب تمرح في هذا الشارع لكن هيئة اصطياد الكلاب قتلتها كلها بالبنادق .. ياللقسوة .. الآن يبدو الشارع نظيفا حقا ... لكن مهلا ؟ هناك شيء ما .. لقد مررت بجوار سور ذلك البيت الذي تحرسه تلك الكلبة الشرسة المربوطة التي تدعى ساندي .. الغريب أنها لم تقم من مكانها عندما رأتني .. لقد اعتدت عندما أمر بجوار هذا البيت أن تقوم ساندي وتنبح وتملأ الدنيا صياحا وكأنها رأت لوسيفر نفسه .. عندها أخرج لها لساني وأرمي عليها أي شيء في يدي ثم أجري مستمتعا بصوت نباحها الغاضب .. لكن كل هذا لم يحدث الآن .. إنها نظرت لي بلا مبالاة ثم حولت نظرها بعيدا .. 

- ماذا يفعل هذا المجنون ؟ ... سيفضحنا أمام الناس 
- يا إلهي إنه يمتص العظم بشراهة .. أتمنى ألا يلاحظه أحد 
- هل أنت غبي ؟ كل الناس في المطعم رأوه ... انظر 

- أنا خائف يا أحمد .. هذا ليس فيلما صدقني ... هذا حقيقة .. لا يمكنهم أن يجعلوا الكلاب تمثل بهذه الدقة . 
- اخرس ... لقد فعلت المستحيل ليسمح لنا الرجل بالخارخ أن ندخل هنا .. لقد دفعت له كثيرا .. 
- لا يهمني .. سأرد لك مالك .. فقط أخرجني من هنا .. 
- ستضيع نقود السينما كلها أيها الجبان ... اخرس وشاهد كالرجال . 


" مذكرتي العزيزة .. باختصار .. أنا أتحول تدريجيا إلى كلب .. يبدو أن حقن المستشفى لم تجد نفعا مع عضة كلاب المقبرة .. عما قريب ستتحول أصابعي إلى مخالب ولن يكون بإمكاني الإمساك بالقلم .. أصبحت أحب مذاق العظم و النخاع الشهي الذي بداخله .. أصبحت أكره شرب الماء البارد الذي أنفر منه ومن برودته على معدتي .. أحيانا أنظر لبعض إخوتي فتراودني أفكار في الانقضاض عليهم وعضهم .. أرى أن هناك شعرا نبت لي في أماكن غريبة جدا .. أرى أن صوتي قد أصبح أخشن بكثير فجأة ... أرى أن وجهي بدأ يصير غريبا ولم يعد صافيا كالسابق .. باختصار يا مذكرتي العزيزة .. أنا أتحول إلى كلب شرير ... " 

- من كتب هذا السخف من الأولاد ؟ 
- ابنك أحمد 
- إنه أحمق .. ناده فورا ليأتي إلى هنا 
- الغريب أنه لم يكتب مذكراته من قبل أبدا ... لقد اشترى هذه النوتة الصغيرة وهذه الكلمات هي أول شيء كتبه فيها ..


- ألن تكف عن إرعاب إخوتك طوال الوقت ؟ أنت محروم من المصروف لمدة أسبوعين حتى تكف عن هذه العادة 
- ولكن ... 
- إخوتك لا زالوا صغارا و سيصدقون هذا الكلام السخيف الذي تكتبه 
- ولكن يا أبي 
- اذهب من أمامي أيها السخيف .... هيا 

تمت

----------


## علياء أمجد

يتبع)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## علياء أمجد

*" إن* *السد* *يعني أن هناك واديا .. و الوادي يعني أن هناك عائلات من الجن يتكاثرون .. فلا تذهب لأنك لن تعود "
*
*إن الذين لا يسمعون الكلام تأتيهم الواوه لتخيفهم ليلا .. إن الذين لا يسمعون الكلام لا يكبرون .. إن الذين لا يسمعون الكلام لا تعطيهم طنط نجوى الحلوى .. إن الذين لا يسمعون الكلام لا يكونون أقوياء .. إن الذين لا يسمعون الكلام لا يتزوجون حسناوات .. إن الذين لا يسمعون الكلام يموتون .. إن الذين لا يسمعون الكلام سأقتلهم بنفسي واحدا واحدا ثم أعلق رؤوسهم على أرجلهم ليكونوا عبرة للعالم .. المشكلة أنني لم أسمع الكلام في أي مرحلة من مراحل الحياة .. ربما لأجل هذا كانت تنطبق علي كل تلك التحذيرات ... وآخر مرة لم أسمع فيها الكلام كانت عند ذلك* *السد* *.. سد بطحان . 

بفتح الباء و كسر الطاء .. وادي بطحان .. من البطح تعني الواسع المستوي .. بنوا عليه هذا* *السد* *الجميل ليحمي المدينة المنورة من السيول .. بل إنه لو حدثت سيول يكون المنظر عنده رائعا فيتجمع أهل المدينة ليروه .. هؤلاء لا يملكون بحيرة في مدينتهم .. فتراهم يهرعون إلى البحيرة فور تكونها عند* *السد* *أثناء السيول .

كنا ستة أسماء لن تعني لك شيئا لو ذكرتها .. يمكن اختصارها في ( شرف – عمرو – ربيع – علاء - أنا - أخي مصطفى ) ... شرف مصري حذق .. تعرف المصري الحذق لما تراه .. ربيع مصري طيب تلك الطيبة التي لا تصدق وجودها مالم ترها .. علاء فتى نحيل من طراز طلاب الثانوية العامة المصريين النحيلين ... عمرو سعودي يختصر في كلمة واحدة .. جنتل مان ...وأنت تعرف أخي مصطفى .. كان معي أثناء محاولتنا لرؤية فاطمة تلك الفتاة التركية و هي تقطع رأسها . 

إجازة أظنها في منتصف العام إن لم تكن في آخره .. فراغ شبابي تام .. لاحظ أننا في السعودية .. الحياة نفسها ترتدي عباءة سوداء وتجلس في منزلها .. ليتك في جدة مثلا .. أنت في المدينة حيث لا شيء على الإطلاق .. أقصى أمر مثير تفعله هو الجلوس على المقهى في شارعكم و الثرثرة التي غالبا ما تكون شكوى . 

وأنا شخص أبحث عن الإثارة بشراهة .. لو تركتني وحدي في كهف مظلم وتتوقع أن يصيبني الملل ستفتح علي الباب لتجدني أحفر بحثا عن ديدان الأرض أو العقارب أو الثعابين .. أو بدأت في تحضير الشياطين بطريقتي الخاصة .. استفزازهم و ربما شتمهم .. هذه أسرع طريقة لو سألتني رأيي ... ولما كانت الإثارة لا تجدك في السعودية فمن الأفضل أن تجدها بنفسك ... وهكذا اتخذت سلسلة من القرارات .. قرارات مخيفة . 

قررت الخروج في رحلة لمكان مرعب .. هناك الكثير من الـ Hot Spots في المدينة لو أردت رأيي .. قلعة قباء .. قلعة بناها الرماة الأتراك وهي مهجورة منذ مئات السنين ...ومليئة بالأفاعي و الجان حسب كلام المتكلمين .. مستشفى المجانين القديمة وهو مبنى مهجور منذ سنوات طوال ... ستكون عفاريت رائعة تلك التي تهيم هناك ... وادي الجن في منتزه البيضاء البري حيث تجد كل المتنزهين البريين يتحاشونه لأن الجن يتنزهون فيه... هناك أماكن عظيمه تنتظر منك قص الشريط فقط .

تحدثت مع الأسماء التي ذكرتها لك و كانت محاولة إقناعهم رحلة شاقة بغض النظر عن الرحلة التي ننوي القيام بها .. لكنهم في النهاية اقتنعوا .. وجهتنا كانت سد بطحان .. سد طويل يقطع واديا ضخما مظلما ... بوابة* *السد* *ليست مغلقة ... يمكنك فتحها و المشي فوق* *السد* *ما يقرب من الكيلو متر وسط السواد فوق الوادي المظلم .. كان مكانا رائعا جدا .. وها نحن قد ركبنا سيارتنا و توجهنا ناحيته . 

مصطفى كان يريد قتلنا ليريح ضميره .. كان يعتبر أننا مجموعة من الحمقى ذاهبون في رحلة مدرسية للمشي فوق جسر .. ظانين أنهم في فيلم رعب .. ولو أن هناك فيلم رعب قصته هكذا ستمنعه الرقابة حفاظا على شاشة السينما من رميات المتفرجين ... كان يحاول إقناعنا طوال الطريق أن نغير وجهتنا إلى مطعم أو نادي بلياردو أو بولينج أو أي شيء مفيد .. لكنهم كانوا قد تحمسوا للفكرة و لتنفيذها أكثر من تحمسي أنا نفسي ... نظرت إليهم نظرات عابرة على طراز ( رائع – حمقى – لدرجة أنهم استجابوا لكلامي ) .. أتتني لحظة سعادة أنني تمكنت في التأثير في كل هذه العقول لا تلبث أن تحولت للحظة قلق ... لو حدث لهم شيء .. سيبدو أنني الشيطان الأعظم ... ربما أنا كذلك من يدري . 

وصلت السيارة إلى* *السد* *... كانت هناك بوابة مغلقة .. هذه البوابة موضوعة بين عمودين قصيرين .. يعني أنها ليست موضوعة في سور يمنعك من الدخول للسد .. يمكنك ببساطة المرور بجانب أحد العمودين و المشي فوق* *السد* *... ظللت أفكر في معنى هذه البوابة لحظات ثم قررت أن أتقدم المجموعة لأشعرهم أنني القائد الأعلى لهذه المهمة الشيطانية .. هذا شعور رائع أن تكون شريرا .. ليتني أستطيع أن أضحك ضحكة أبو الغضب .. لابد أنه كان يشعر بروعة شيطانية لا شك فيها . 

رفض مصطفى النزول من السيارة .. ووضع سماعات الجوال في أذنه و أخذ يهز رأسه بمعنى ( حمقى – اذهبوا و موتوا ولا تعودوا ) .. حاولت إقناعه لكنه استمر في هز رأسه بنفس الطريقة .. في النهاية استسلمت و تحركت و تحرك أربعة أشخاص ورائي .

كانوا يعتبرون الموضوع نزهة ظريفة .. كل واحد يتحدث مع صاحبه في أمور طريفة و يمشون و أنا أتقدمهم ... كنت أقول في نفسي أقوال مثل ( بلهاء - إن أفلام الرعب دائما تبدأ بمجموعة ضاحكة مثل هذه تزور مكانا مخيفا ) .. بصراحة كان* *السد* *جميلا ... و مبنيا بأسلوب جميل و يبدو أن الحكومة تعتني به جيدا .. كنت أتطلع إلى الوادي المظلم بالأسفل و إلى النجوم بالأعلى .. منظر رائع حقا ينقصه أشباح تهيم هنا وهناك و غربان لتكتمل روعته ... لكن يبدو أن هذا كان الهدوء الذي يسبق العاصفة . 

جاءتنا العاصفة على هيئة كلب .. بدا من بعيد على جبل متصل بالسد .. كان ينبح بغضب ... ذلك النباح الذي تستخدمه الكلاب فتشعر أنها تشتمك بكراهية .. توقفنا كلنا مرة واحدة .. كان الكلب نحيلا أسودا ذو ذيل مقطوع .. كان يتحرك يمينا و شملا و ينبح في غضب .. ماذا يريد هذا الأحمق بالضبط ... تحول هذا الكلب إلى اثنين .. و الاثنين إلى خمسة .. و الخمسة إلى عشرة ... و العشرة إلى ثلاثين .. ينبحون لتشعر أنهم اعتبروها حربا بيولوجية ضد بني الإنسان و إما النصر و إما الشهادة . 

استدرنا جميعا و مشينا بخطوات سريعة جدا أقرب إلى الركض ناحية السيارة .... وبدأت مجموعة في الكلاب في التحرك ناحيتنا بخطوات متوسطة السرعة .... قابلنا مصطفى في السيارة يضحك بكل جزء في فمه حتى لسانه ... ركبت السيارة بسرعة و أدرتها و ركب الكل قفزا فوق بعضهم و تحركنا حتى قبل أن نغلق كل الأبواب .

في الطريق إلى المنزل كان الكل غاضبا ... ليس كما ظننت أنهم غاضبون من فكرتي الغبية التي كادت أن تودي بحياتهم جميعا بين أسنان مجموعة من الكلاب ... بل كانوا غاضبين من الكلاب .. و مصرين على أن يعودوا ثانية إلى* *السد* *.. لكن هذه المرة يكونون مجهزين بالحجارة ... لم أعلق .. استدرت بالسيارة في هدوء إلى* *السد* *مرة أخرى ... يا إلهي .. لم أعرف أن تأثري مخيف هكذا .. لقد اعتبروها حربا بيولوجية بدورهم ... يبدو أنها ستكون ليلة دامية . 

طبعا رفض مصطفى النزول .. الكل كان يقنعه بالدخول في تلك الحرب .. لم أعلق و أخذت أنظر للكل نظرة غريبة ... هؤلاء البشر غريبي الأطوار .. لماذا يمشون بهذه الحماسة نحو فكرة بهذه الحماقة ... عموما تقدمت الجمع كالعادة و أخذنا نجمع أحجارا من الأرض و نعبيء جيوبنا .. نظرت للكل نظرة مشفقة .. هؤلاء الأغبياء يمكن أن يموتوا اليوم في هذه المعركة ببساطة .. .إن عدد الكلاب الغاضبة رهيب .. لكني قتلت هذه الصحوة في نفسي و استمريت في جمع الأحجار .. إحساس أن تكون شريرا يفوق روعة اي أحاسيس بشرية أخرى ... ولن تصدقوني مالم تشعروا به يوما . 

بدأنا نتقدم بحذر فوق* *السد* *شاخصين ببصرنا إلى الأمام مرهفين أسماعنا ... ظللنا نتحرك حتى اقتربنا من ذلك المرتفع الذي ظهرت فوقه الكلاب في المرة السابقة ... بدأت خطواتنا تكون أكثر بطئا .. شيئا فشيئا بدأنا نصل إلى المرتفع ... أتوقع أن يظهر ألف كلب الآن و أن تكون المعركة دامية لدرجة أن يقع بعضنا من فوق* *السد* *ليتحطم عنقه في الوادي . 

صعدنا فوق ذلك المرتفع ... من هنا يتخذ* *السد* *مسارا آخر ... كان المرتفع هاديء تماما ... ليست عليه حياة من أي نوع .. حقا كان الأمر غريبا .. يبدو أن الكلاب قررت تركنا نتقدم في* *السد* *قليلا حتى منتصفه ثم يهجمون ... بحيث نكون بعيدا عن أي شوارع .. ونموت و لا يشعر بنا أحد ... عرفت أن الكلاب وفية لكن هل هي ذكية ؟ لست خبيرا في عالم الحيوان .

تحركنا بخطوات أسرع على* *السد* *... لم يبد أنه كانت هناك أي كلاب .. عبثا حاولت العثور على تفسير لما رأيناه ... ربما هم جن مثلا ... لكن لو انهم جن يحرسون هذا الوادي و طردونا في المرة الأولى ... لماذا انسحبوا الآن ؟ ربما هو فقط (شغل عفاريت) كما يقول المصريين . 

وصلنا إلى نهاية* *السد* *... لاشيء إطلاقا .. هدوء تام ... وهنا استدرنا و مشينا عائدين .. وفجأة ارتفع صوت جرس جوالي ... إنه مصطفى يتصل ... فتحت الخط بدون أن أقول أي شيء .. فقط أستمع إلى ما يمكن أن يكون يتصل بشأنه .. قال لي ... بسرعة تعالوا أرجوكم ... الكلاب تحيط بالسيارة . 

هنا أصبحت خطواتنا سريعة جدا ... تلك الكلاب الجائعة فضلت الحصول على وجبة طازجة بدلا من تصديع رؤوسها بالحرب البيولوجية ... تحولت خطواتنا السريعة إلى ركض .. ثم إلى ركض سريع ... حتى بدت لنا السيارة من بعيد و الكلاب تحيط بها في بشاعة .. لم تكن تنبح ... كانت فقط تدور حول السيارة و تلتصق بها و ترتفع على قائمين للنظر بداخلها ... يبدو أن مصطفى المسكين بلل الكرسي الآن . 

أصابتني حالة من الغضب دفعني للركض بقوة ناحيتهم ... و أخذت أرمي حجارة كالمجنون ناحية السيارة .. قال لي شرف في عصبية : 
- أيها الغبي ستكسر زجاج السيارة و سيصلون إليه 

تنبهت إلى غبائي ... وانتبهت لنا الكلاب ... استدار بعضها لنا و أخذوا ينبحون بغضب .. ثم تحركت بعضها ناحيتنا بسرعة ... كانوا يركضون .. تعرف الكلاب عندما تركض نحوك بشراهة .. أخذنا نرمي بالحجارة بكل قوتنا ناحيتهم بحيث لا تصل الحجارة للسيارة ... لكن يبدو أن الكلاب كلها قد استدارات و تحركت ناحيتنا الآن .. بل ركضت ناحيتنا بغضب رهيب ... أنهيت كل الحجارة التي كانت معي و كذلك معظمنا .. ولا توجد حجارة فوق* *السد* *النظيف الذي تعتني به الحكومة جيدا ... نظرنا إلى الوادي بالأسفل ... هل يمكننا النزول للوادي ؟ كانت هناك جهة من جهات* *السد* *فيها جدران* *السد* *المائلة ..و هذه مستحيل أن ننزل عليها لأن ميلانها حاد جدا .. والجهة الأخرى فيها جدران أيضا لكن فيها جزء جبلي يمكننا النزول عليه . 

وبدون مزيد من التفكير قفزنا على ذلك الجزء الجبلي ... وبدأنا ننزل بحذر في البداية ... لكنني كالأحمق كانت لدي بعض المهارة في نزول الجبال فاستغللتها بأن أخذت أنزل على الجبل و كأنني أتزحلق على الجليد ... المشكلة أن علاء طالب الثانوية العامة إياه بدأ يقلدني ... لكن الأحمق لما نزل بهذه الطريقة لم يستطع السيطرة على نفسه .. لا أقصد أنه وقع ... لكن قصدت أنه لم يستطع التحكم في سرعته ... سرعته أصبحت كبيرة جدا في النزول حتى أن قدميه كفتا عن التزحلق و بدأتا في الجري ... الجري بسرعة شديدة جدا فوق ذلك الجزء الجبلي المائل ... وطبعا فقد توازنه في النهاية . 

شاهدته يطير ثم يسقط على أم رأسه ثم يتشقلب و يطير و يسقط فوق رأسه مرة أخرى ثم يهمد في مكانه تماما ... لقد قلت أنها ستكون ليلة دامية ... ويبدو أن علاء هو أول الموتى ... شعرت بغصة كبيرة في حلقي ... أخذت الغصة تتفرع و تتفرع من الفروع فروع داخل حلقي .... نزلت إلى علاء شاعرا بالغصة قد خرجت من حلقي وأخذت تتفرع فروعا للخارج .

لكن علاء قام من الأرض و أخذ يتحسس رأسه في غباء .. كان كشخص ضرب على رأسه وهو الآن يفيق من غيبوبة متسائلا ببراءة عما حل به ... كان واضحا أنه بخير بغض النظر عن النظرة الزائغة التي ينظر بها لي ... تحسست رأسه ... لا توجد حتى دماء ... إن الله قد لطف به حقا هذا المجنون .... لا أعرف كيف لكن كان الكل بخير .. وقد أصبحنا الآن أسفل الوادي المظلم ... نظرنا إلى أعلى* *السد* *... الكلاب تنبح و تركض يمينا و شمالا في جنون ثم تنبح .

أخرجت جوالي سريعا .. اتصلت بمصطفى ... سمعت تلك النغمة المريضة التي تعلن أن جوالي شارف على الموت .. تمنيت فقط أن يظل الجوال حيا حتى أتصل بمصطفى ... رد مصطفى بعصبية : 
- أين أنتم ؟ هل أنتم بخير ؟ أحمد ... تعالوا هيا لا يوجد كلاب هنا . 
أعرف هذا الطراز من البشر الذي يسألك أسئلة و يجيب على نفسه و يمضي في الكلام على أساس هذه الإجابات ... قلت له : 
- نحن هربنا من الكلاب ونزلنا للوادي الآن .. كلنا بخير .. سنبحث عن طريقة للصعود لك .. ابق حيث أنت ... لا تخرج من السيارة و إلا قتلتك قبل أن تقتلك الكلاب . 

كان ربيع في حال بائسة جدا ... ولا يكف يلعن أفكارنا الحمقاء التي أتت به إلى هنا وهو الذي كان يحلم بليلة مريحة في سريره أمام الأنمي الرائع الذي يحبه مع كوب من الشاي و المكسرات .. عمرو كان متحمسا لكنه فقط متضايق لأن ثوبه أصابه بعض الغبار .. شرف كان يحاول البحث عن شيء ما يمكننا الصعود عليه إلى السيارة بدون أن تشعر بنا الكلاب المحمومة بالأعلى ... بينما كنت أنا مع علاء أطمئنه و أطمئن عليه .. لكن العاصفة عادت و هبت علينا مرة أخرى .. وكانت هذه المرة أشد قسوة . 

شق الوادي صوت نباح غليظ جدا .. ثم أصبح نباحين فثلاثة فأكثر ... الظلام دامس لا يمكنك أن ترى شيئا .. إن أصل الرعب هو الخوف من المجهول ... شيء لا تراه لكنك تعلم أنه قادم لقص رأسك ... شيء بشع ... وها أنت تسمع نباحه ... والحق يقال أن نباح الكلاب التي هاجمتنا أعلى* *السد* *يعتبر موسيقى بالنسبة لهذا وهنا أصابتنا جميعا حالة من الذعر ... إنه الموت يا رفاق ... الموت بين أسنان كلاب مسعورة .. في واد مظلم . 

وفجأة ظهرت الكلاب ... كانوا أربعة كلاب ضخمة بشعة الخلقة غاضبة جدا .. وقفوا قريبا منا و أخذوا ينبحون بذلك الصوت المرعب .. ثم يتحول النباح لصوت مكتوم يعبر عن الغيظ الشديد .. لا أعرف لماذا تكون الكلاب دائما غاضبة هكذا ... ولا أدري أصلا كيف يحب شخص ما الكلاب و يربيها .. دعك من نجاستها و أنيابها و صوتها الذي يأبى إلا أن يكون دائما غاضب ... وشكلها الغاضب الأقرب للشياطين ... كيف يحب الناس هذه الكائنات .... أحببتها أو لم أحبها .. يبدو أن نهايتي ستكون بين أنيابها في النهاية .... لست أنا فقط ... بل أنا و أعز أصدقائي كذلك . 

إن عضة الكلب قذرة جدا ... مررت بتجربة مريرة معها في السابق .. لا أدر ما أمري مع الكلاب المسعورة السوداء .. لماذا يعلنون علي الحرب البيولوجية من آن لآخر .. كنت أعرف أن من يحب التدخين تكون نهايته بأمراض تتعلق بالصدر أو القلب ... من يحب السرعة تكون نهايته في حادث سيارة و من يحب المغامرات الغبية تكون نهايته في مغامرة غبية .. لم نتحمل أكثر ... استدرنا جميعا و أطلقنا سيقاننا للريح .. ولم تكذب الكلاب الضخمة خبرا فانطلقت وراءنا على الفور . 

لما يجري الكلب وراءك يمكنك أن تسمع ثلاث أصوات مرعبة في آن واحد ... صوت أقدامه الي تركض بسرعة على الأرض ... صوت لهاثه أثناء ركضه ... و صوت نباحه ... لكنني سمعت فجأة صوتا آخر لا دخل له بكل هذا ... صوت طلقة نارية أضاف لها الوادي صدى رهيبا ... ثم طلقة أخرى .. لم ندر أين ننظر لكن الكلاب توقفت و بدأت تجري في اتجاهات مختلفة .. طلقة ثالثة ... أنين كلب ... طلقة رابعة .... صوت كلاب تركض مبتعدة بأقصى سرعة .... طلقة خامسة .. وسادسة . 

- يا محمد ... محمد ... يا محمد ... 

صوت رجل من أهل باكستان .. نظرنا لمصدر الصوت لنجد رجلا مشعث يرتدي فانيلة بيضاء و ينزل على سلالم مصنوعة لتنزل بها إلى الوادي و تصغد بكل سهولة ... أين كانت هذه السلالم اللعينة لما احتجناها ... ثم رأينا وراءه مصطقى يلوح .. كان هذا أمين* *السد* *أو المسؤول عن* *السد* *أو رجل* *السد* *... هناك شخص ما له هذه الصفة دائما في السدود .. أنت تفهم قصدي بالطبع . 

كان الرجل غاضبا جدا .. قال أشياء كثيرة عن حماقتنا و عن الكلاب التي استعمرت هذا المكان منذ زمن و عن حماقنا ... وعن أنها المرة الأولى التي يرى فيها أشخاصا بجنوننا . كل زوار* *السد* *يفرشون بجانب البوابة و يجلسون ... وعن حماقتنا .. وعن المطر الذي لم ينزل منذ سبعة أشهر حتى جف الوادي تماما ... وعن حماقتنا ... هذا الرجل ثرثار جدا ... من أشد الأشياء على نفسي أهل باكستنان لما يكونوا ثرثارين ... وأنت مضطر لسماع كل كلمة يقولها بابتسامة واسعة لأنه أنقذ حياتك . 

لم تكن هذه آخر زياراتنا لهذا* *السد* *.. فأنا و ربيع و شرف مثلا ربما نذهب لزيارته من آن لآخر .. الغريب أننا نمشي فوقه حتى نهايته و نعود بدون أن نرى أي كلب أو نسمع أي نباح ... حتى أنه أصبح متنزها لنا نقصده كلما شعرنا بالملل .. ودائما لما نمشي فوقه نتذكر ذلك اليوم الكارثة .. لكن لا نجد أثرا لأي كلب أو لأي مخلوق آخر وكأنهم كلهم كانوا وهما قاسيا ... ربما كانوا شياطين .. فهم حقيقة لم يمسونا بأذى حسي .. إنما جعلونا نهرب منهم حتى كدنا نموت رعبا ..أو ربما جاءت الحكومة التي تعتني بالسد جيدا و قتلتهم كلهم بعد أن بلغهم ذلك الحارس الباكستاني الثرثارعن حادثتنا .. لن تدري أين الحقيقة أبدا .*

----------


## علياء أمجد

*" إنهم حولك .. الكل رآهم وشعر بهم .. الكل فيما عداك أنت أيها المتحذلق "

**- إن بيتنا تحدث فيه أحداث غريبة جدا مؤخرا .. فما رأيك ؟ 

**قالت لي هذا في عصبية وهي تنظر حولها إلى اللاشيء .. ثم نظرت إلى نظرة تساؤل و استعجال وكأنني الوحيد الذي يعطلها على هذا الكوكب .. لكنني مثل أي بشري ، أحتاج إلى معلومات ولو ضئيلة عن أي شيء قبل أن أبدي فيه رأيا ما .. أما هذا الذي قالته فهو غير قابل للتحليل .. الأمر أشبه بأن تفتح محرك بحث Google وتكتب فيه حرف الميم ، بينما أنت تنوي البحث أصلا عن كلمة موسيقى .. لا تنتظر منه نتائج مشجعة ولو في الصفحة المئة . 

**- معذرة عزيزتي* *ألفت* *.. هلا أخبرتني بالموضوع من الألف إلى الياء ؟ .. أظن أن هذا من حقي بهذا العقل المتواضع الذي أملكه . 

**أخرجت تنهيدة ملل ونظرت إلى في عتاب لا أفهم سببه .. كنا في كافيه يدعى Diva وهو من تلك الكافيهات الغير شهيرة التي تستقطب زبائن الحي الواحد أو الشارع الواحد... فيما بعد ستعرف أن هذه الفتاة –* *ألفت* *- هي الفتاة التي وقعت في حبائلها .. أو ربما هي التي وقعت في حبائلي لا أذكر .. أحدنا وقع في هوى الآخر أولا فلم يصدق هذا الآخر نفسه من الفرحة فاعترف له بدوره بكل شيء .. هذه قصتنا ببساطة شديدة . 


**لن أضيع وقتك في وصفها .. فالمحبين عادة يجدونها فرصة لا تعوض للثرثرة عن جمال الحبيبة و رقتها .. لكنني سأقرب الصورة إلى ذهنك .. إنها تشبه Filiz .. أو Tuba Büyüküstün الشخصية التي تحول اسمها عندما عبرت من تركيا إلى العالم العربي ليصبح "لميس" .. الأمر الذي لم أستسغه أبدا ولن أفعل .. فأنت عندما تحب شخصا لفترة طويلة و أنت تعرف أن اسمه كريم مثلا ... لن تستسيغه بعد اليوم إذا تحول اسمه ليصبح سيد أو عباس .. الأمر صعب .. حتى اسم المسلسل الذي أحببناه كلنا ( تحت شجرة الزيزفون ) تحول ليصبح ( سنوات الضياع ) .. هؤلاء سفاحين وليسوا مترجمين . 

**نعم كان اسمها* *ألفت* *.. ونعم أحببتها .. الكل يقول لها أنها تشبه Filiz .. هذا يغضبها جدا لأنها تكره هذا المسلسل و تكره كل من يشاهده لسبب أجهله ..... لكن التوافق الذي وجدته بيني و بينها و الذي تعدى 100% هو ما جعلها أميرتي .. كفاك حسدا ودعنا نكمل .. فألفت كانت لديها قصة نجحت في إثارة شهيتي حقا ... وسأسلمها القلم الآن لتتحدث حتى أريحك من ثرثرتي لبعض الوقت . 


**إن أبي كثير الأسفار .. لا أراه أكثر من مرة كل أسبوع تقريبا .. لذا فأنا أنام مع أمي كل ليلة .. ليس هناك أجمل من النوم مع دفء وحنان الأم .. يستحيل أن تقلق ليلا أو تخاف أو تزورك الكوابيس .. قد تكون الأم ضعيفة جسديا لكن لو أن غوريلا إفريقية كسرت علينا الغرفة الآن ودخلت لن أشعر بالخوف طالما أنا معها... لكن ما حدث في تلك الليلة لن أنساه ما حييت . 


**كانت ليلة بلا قمر على الإطلاق .. أراهن أنه لا توجد حتى نجوم في السماء .. إنها تلك اللحظة التي يسكن فيها كل شيء ولا تسمع سوى صوت دقات الساعة الممل .. هذا هو الصوت المزعج الوحيد الذي يمنعني أن أنام كل يوم .. أحيانا يدخل هذا الصوت في أحلامي .. عندها أجدني أحلم مثلا بأن أحدهم يدق مسمارا في الحائط ويظل يفعل هذا لمدة طويلة جدا بشكل مستفز...حتى أستيقظ فأكتشف أنه صوت الساعة إياه .... ها هو النوم أتى يتسلل إلى فأستسلم له في سعادة .. على الأقل أتى ليريحني من دقات الزمن المزعجة المعلقة على الحائط أمامي .

**بعد قليل استيقظت .. الدقات لازالت كما هي ... ياللإزعاج .. فكرت أن أتحول على جانبي الآخر عل هذا يخفف الصوت قليلا .. نحن نكون أغبياء جدا أثناء النوم .. لكن مهلا .. أنا ثقيلة جدا .. وكأنني زدت ألف كيلوجرام دفعة واحدة .. حاولت النظر إلى جسدي لأتأكد أنني لازلت على رشاقتي التي أحافظ عليها منذ ولدت لكنني لم أستطع حتى النظر .. رأسي ثقيلة جدا هي الأخرى ... لكن لا ... الناس لا يثقلون هكذا فجأة .. الأمر أكبر من هذا .. إنه شلل تام ... شلل تعدى مرحلة الشلل الرباعي بكثير .. يا إلهي .. كنت أبكي .. لم أظن قط أنني سأشل يوما ما .. فجأة تحررت .. تمكنت من تحريك يدي فجأة ... ما الذي يحدث لي ؟ هل هذه أعراض الموت ؟ ... بكيت مرة أخرى .. بكيت حتى تمكن مني النوم مرة أخرى . 


**أتى اليوم التالي سريعا .. قمت من السرير وأنا أنظر حولي في توتر .. لازلت أذكر ما حدث .. هناك شيء ما زارني أمس و أطبق على صدري ليلا .. دخلت أمي الغرفة فجأة .. كانت تنظر إلى نظرات قلقة جدا .. سألتني إذا كنت بخير .. لكنني لم أكن .. حكيت لها عن كل ما حدث معي أمس .. أمي كانت تنام بجانبي على نفس السرير .. في الواقع لم تبد مندهشة كثيرا .. كانت تخبيء شيئا ما . 

**بعد طول نقاش مع أمي عرفت ما كانت تخبئه عني .. استخرجت منها الكلام استخراجا .. كانت تخبيء قصة أرعبتني جدا ... قالت لي أمي أنها رأت كل شيء .. قالت أنها استيقظت من نومها فجأة قلقة علي بلا سبب معين .. ونظرت ناحيتي فرأته .. رأت كيانا بشعا أبيض اللون يجثم علي .. فزعت أمي وحاولت أن تقوم لإبعاده قبل أن تفكر أصلا ما هو .. لكن ذلك الكيان الأبيض صفعها بيده على وجهها فارتدت نائمة و أصيبت بشلل طويل جدا .. ولما أفاقت منه نظرت إلي فوجدتني نائمة في سلام ... ظنت أمي أن كل هذا كان كابوسا .. فأكملت نومها كأن شيئا لم يكن . 


**أكثر ما يرعبني في القصة هو أنني لم أجرب على أمي كذبا قط .. هي ليست من النوع الذي يحب اختلاق القصص الخيالية .. أنا أعرفها جيدا .. وطالما قالت أن هذا قد حدث فقد حدث حتما .. في هذا اليوم كنت متوترة جدا وكذلك كانت أمي ... نزلت من البيت وذهني مكدود من التفكير .. ربما أقابل أحمد فأخبره عما حدث .. هذا الفتى يفهم في هذه الأمور .. لكنني لم أقابله .. لما دخلت إلى البيت ثانية بعد العصر كانت أمي تشغل الراديو على القرآن الكريم .. وكان الصوت مضبوطا على أعلى درجة يستطيعها المسجل .. كان الصوت عال جدا جدا .. إنها متوترة حقا .. لكن هذا طمأنني نوعا ما رغم كل شيء .. ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب . 


**كنت مع أمي في المطبخ أساعدها و أنا أتذكر قصة الكيان الأبيض ..عندما اتصلت بأحمد ضحك وقال أنه صديقه الجاثوم أتى ليطمئن علي .. ياللسخافة .. و فجأة سمعت أنا و أمي صوت تكسير زجاج من بين أصوات المسجل العالية .. ثم سمعناه مرة أخرى أعلى و أعلى حتى زاد على صوت المسجل نفسه .. الأمر كان وكأن كل زجاج المنزل قد انهار فجأة ... أطلقت أمي صرخة مرعوبة .. خرجت من المطبخ سريعا لأرى ماذا حدث .. لكن لا شيء .. كل نوافذ المنزل بحالة رائعة .. ولا توجد أي قطعة زجاج تشير لأي شيء .

لن أصف لك حالة أمي و الأذكار التي اندفعت ترددها فجأة في رعب .. فتحت النوافذ لأتأكد .. ربما أتى الصوت من الخارج .. لكن لا شيء .. أغلقت أمي المسجل .. و نظرنا إلى بعضنا في رعب .. نظرات حملت الكثير من الكلمات ... وقادنا حوار النظرات إلى أن نخرج من البيت قليلا حتى يأتي أخي يوسف.. ويوسف فتى شجاع يعرف كيف يشعرك بالأمان دائما . 


**أيام مرت وراءها أيام .. أمي و أخي يوسف أقسما أنهما رأياه أكثر من مرة .. رأيا الجان يتحرك داخل المنزل ... أقسما بأغلظ الأيمان ... وأنهما رأياه ذات مرة معا .. مما ينفي أي احتمال للهلاوس ... هذا أمر لا يمكن السكوت عنه .. نحن نحتاج لمساعدة أحدهم ... و أحدهم هذا لا أدري ماذا ستكون مهنته .. بعض الناس يحتاج لطبيب .. البعض يحتاج لسباك أو لنجار .. لكن لا أدري ماذا سنحتاج نحن بالضبط .. سمعت عن طرد الجان من المنزل بطرق معينة لكنني لا أعرف كيف .. سأقول ما حدث لأحمد .. أنتم تعلمون أنه يفهم في هذه الأمور . 


**انتهت* *حكاية* *ألفت* *.. هناك فتاة تشعر وأنت جالس معها بالسخافة ... وهناك فتاة تشعر وأنت معها بالتفاهة و السطحية .. هناك فتاة تشعرك بأنك رجل ... وفتاة تشعرك بالجنون .. وهناك فتاة تشعر وأنت جالس معها بالراحة .. وهذه الأخيرة هي من يحبها قلبك .. هذا ملخصنا نحن معشر الرجال .. بالنسبة للأنثى فإن هناك رجل تشعر الفتاة وهي معه بالراحة .. وهناك رجل يشعر الفتاة بالحب .. و آخر تشعر الفتاة معه بأنها رخيصة .. ورجل يعطي الشعور للفتاة دائما بأنها من أهل الطبقة الثانية و أنه من الطبقة الأولى لأنه رجل .. وهناك رجل تشعر الفتاة وهي معه بالأمان .. وهذا الأخير هو حبيبها .. الأمر بهذه البساطة .. ولا أدري لماذا تحتار بعض الفتيات حقأ . 


**دعنا نفكر .. مبدئيا فألفت زارها الجاثوم في أبشع صوره .. ليس هذا فقط بل إنه أتى بأصدقائه من الجان معه إلى المنزل .. ثم إنه وصل لمرحلة أن يمد يده اللزجة و يصفع والدتها .. إنه يتحدى إذن ..* *ألفت* *أصبحت تعيش في منزل مسكون . هذا أمر مفروغ منه .. وبالنسبة لخبرتي في المنازل المسكونة فهي خبرة لن تفيدها إطلاقا لأنني كونتها من آلاف أفلام الرعب التي شاهدتها عن المنازل المسكونة .. هناك منزل تعرف في آخر الفيلم أنه أقيم على أنقاض مقبرة ملعونة .. أو أنه يجاور مقبرة ملعونة .. أو أن الجن هم أهل المنزل الأصليين بينما اشترته عائلة مسكينة ظانين أنه شاغر حقا كما يدعي المستأجر ..... لن أفيدها بهذا الهراء .. لكنني على الأقل أعرف من يفيدها حقا في هذا الأمر . 

**توجهت إلى مسجد الحي .. هذا هو المسجد الذي كنت أذهب فيه إلى " التحفيظ" يوميا في اسطنبول في صغري ... هذا يعيد لي ذكريات جميلة جدا و مؤلمة جدا في نفس الوقت .. ذكريات الأستاذ فازيل ( فضيل ) ذو النظارات إياه وصديقه الشيخ فاروق .. هذا الثنائي كان يحفظنا القرآن في صغرنا .. الأستاذ فازيل لازال موجودا .. هو حتى الآن إمام المسجد و خطيب الجمعة .. إنه خريج جامعة إسلامية ما لا أذكر اسمها .. الآن هو شاب في الثلاثينات .. ولقد عشنا معه قبل عشر سنين أيام لم تكن لطيفة إطلاقا هو و عصاه الرفيعة المرنة المؤلمة جدا ... لم أكن أعرف أنني سأحتاج يوما ما إلى الأستاذ فازيل . 


هناك ما يشبه قاعة وراء المسجد وملحقة به هي التي كنا نحضر فيها التحفيظ وفي داخل القاعة هناك غرفة صغيرة هي غرفة الأستاذ فازيل .. الغرفة التي لم ندخلها قط ولم نرد يوما أن نفعل .. الآن دخلتها أخيرا .. كانت غرفة مكتب بسيطة جدا .. ابتسامة علت وجهه فور أن رآني .. هذا الرجل لم يتغير .. ولو أتيت بعد عشر سنين أخرى سأجده كما هو .. أعرف هذا الطراز من الناس جيدا .. لم يبد اندهاشا وأنا أخبره بحكاية ألفت ... أعطى لي شعورا بأن الموضوع عادي جدا وأنه يحدث كل يوم تقريبا وأن علي ألا أقلق .... قال شيئا عن أننا سنذهب غدا للمنزل ونقرأ فيه كلنا سورة البقرة بصوت عال ...بعدها لن يقرب المنزل أي جان .. هذا رجل يعرف تماما ما يفعله .*

*ذهبت مع الأستاذ فازيل بصفتي خطيبها الهمام .. وقفت معه أمام بيتها .. مد يده و رن الجرس في هدوء وأنا وراءه .. هذا الرجل قفاه لم يتغير أبدا .. أتساءل لو أن الـ .... فجأة فتح الباب .. لحظات تعارف قصيرة سمحت لنا فيها والدة* *ألفت* *بالدخول .. كان يبدو أن الجميع بانتظارنا بالداخل . 

إنها المرة الأولى التي أدخل فيها بيتا مسكونا .. هؤلاء الجن لا أفهمهم .. هم يعلمون أننا نجتمع الآن لطردهم .. لو أنني في مكانهم لتصرفت بعنف فعلا ... هاقد أجلسنا الأستاذ فازيل في حلقة كما يحب أن يفعل دائما .. كانت المجموعة تضمني أنا و* *ألفت* *- التي أراها لأول مرة تغطي شعرها بتلك العباءة والإيشارب المصري - ويوسف أخوها ووالدتها علياء و الأستاذ فازيل ... أخبرنا الأستاذ أن الأمر سيأخذ وقتا طويلا نوعا ما لأن سورة البقرة طويلة .. قال أنه سيقرأ ونحن نردد وراءه في صوت واحد قوي .. وسنفعل هذا في كل آية حتى ننهي السورة .. بعدها لن يجرؤ جني على الاقتراب من هنا لأن سورة البقرة حصن قوي . 

انتهينا بعد ساعات .. الأستاذ فازيل تعب و أخذ يجفف عرقه ثم قام واستأذن ورفض أن يأخذ أي نقود .. لا أصدق أن القصة انتهت هنا .. لم أرو ظمأي بعد .. ظننت أننا سنرى شياطين بالداخل .. لكن ما حدث في اليوم التالي أذهلني بمعنى كلمة أذهلني .. لم يذهلني وحدي بل إنه أذهل كل سكان حينا ... أذهلهم لدرجة أنهم كانوا يمشون في الشارع يحدثون أنفسهم كالمجانين .. وأنا أولهم . 

ما حدث هو أنه وفي وقت متأخر من الليل .. حوالي الساعة الحادية عشرة تقريبا .. سمع الكل صوت سيارة الشرطة .. لكنها شرطة غريبة لم أرها في اسطنبول من قبل .. شرطة الآداب .. كان هناك تجمهر من الناس أمام مسجد الحي .. كنت في الشارع وقتها فذهبت تلقائيا إلى هذا التجمع لأرى ما المشكلة ... بعض الواقفين غاضبين جدا .. سيارة شرطة الآداب تقف أمام المسجد .. وتحديدا أمام باب القاعة التي كنا نحضر فيها التحفيظ قديما .. وفجأة خرج الـ .... يا إلهي .. كان الأمر يفوق قدرتي على التحكم بأعصابي . 

خرج مجموعة من رجال الأمن وهو يمسكون بالأستاذ فازيل وليس على جسده سوى منشفة يحاول أن يغطي بها عورته و بجواره فتاة تغطي عريها التام بملاءة بيضاء تكشف أكثر مما تستر .. نعم كانت فضيحة الموسم وكل موسم ... الأستاذ فازيل ... وفي المسجد .. تبا للحظ الذي جعلني أعيش في دولة بهذه القذارة . 

انتهى الأستاذ فازيل تماما ... وانتهت معه ثقتنا في كل البشر .. هناك أناس لا يمكن أن تصدق أن .. تبا ... كان هناك تفسير مرعب اهتديت له بعد أن هدأت قليلا .. إنه يتعلق باليوم السابق للقبض على الأستاذ فازيل .. اليوم الذي كان يحاول فيه طرد الجان من منزل* *ألفت* *... نعم ... الأمر ليس له تفسير آخر ... فهذا الرجل سمعته رائعة منذ أكثر من 20 سنة أو أكثر .. فما الذي يجعله يفقد كل شيء وتفضح كل أوراقه هكذا فجأة وفي هذا اليوم بالذات ؟ .. إن وراء هذا قوة لا قبل لنا بها .. وكل ما أعلمه هو أنني كنت مساعده .. و أنني التالي حتما .. وما حدث بعدها أكد لي كل شيء ....بل إنها لم تصبح شكوكا على الإطلاق .. لقد تحولت لوقائع مريعة لن أقدر على نسيانها مهما حاولت ... وللحصول على الصورة كاملة أرجح أن تحكي* *ألفت* *الجزء المتبقي من القصة . 

لم ينته أي شيء .. بل زاد .. بيتنا أصبح مرعبا إلى حد لا يصدق .. حتى الجيران أصبحوا يدقون بابنا في أوقات متأخرة لنكف عن أصوات الصرخات التي نحب أن نطلقها ليلا والناس نيام .. وطبعا لن يصدقنا أحد أننا لسنا أصحاب هذه الصرخات .... حتى أتى ذلك اليوم ...ذلك اليوم الذي رن فيه جرس الباب حوالي الساعة التاسعة .. بعد صلاة العشاء مباشرة ... ذهب أخي يوسف ليفتح الباب .. نظرت له لأستشف منه شيئا عن القادم .. كان يوسف يتحدث مع أحدهم في دهشة .. لا ريب أنه واحد من هؤلاء الجيران ثانية .. لكن لا .. يوسف ينظر إلى الداخل في توتر ... لابد أن القادم يريد أن يدخل ... طلب مني يوسف أن أذهب لأنادي أمي بسرعة ... أتت أمي من الداخل تلقائيا لترى من القادم .. كان يوسف يتحدث على الباب مع شيخ كبير في السن عليه هيبة الشيوخ الكبار بثوبه الغريب و لحيته الحمراء ... طلب منا الرجل ببساطة أن يدخل . 

دخل الرجل بخطوات بطيئة وهو ينظر إلى الشقة في ارتياب .. هذا رجل لن تصدق حجم لحيته ما لم تراها .. جلس الرجل على أقرب كرسي وجده أمامه .. وهرعت أمي إلى المطبخ لتحضر مشروبا ساخنا ... و بدأ الرجل يتحدث ... وفهمنا كل شيء .

إن الحي كله الآن عرف أن بيتنا مسكون .. و الحقيقة أن كل من في الحي يخاف من الاقتراب من عمارتنا .. وجيراننا يعيشون في رعب ليلة بعد ليلة ... أخبرنا الشيخ أنه مبعوث من مسجد الحي .. قال أن لديه خبرة في هذه الأمور بالذات وأن علينا ألا نقلق .... دخلت أمي بصينية عليها الشاي ... رفض الرجل بأدب لكن أمي ألحت عليه .. ثم إن الرجل قد نظر إلي وابتسم و طلب مني مصحفا ... لم يكن يطلب كان يأمر .. يالهيبة هذا الرجل .. قمت من مكاني سريعا و أحضرت المصحف ووضعته أمامه . 

أخرج الشيخ نظارات صغيرة من مكان ما في ثيابه و طلب مني أن أفتح له على سورة الجن لأن نظره ضعيف جدا ولا يمكنه أن يرى جيدا ... سورة الجن .. نعم أعرف مكانها ... ثم طلب مني في أدب أن أذهب لأرتدي العباءة .. حقا أحب الرجل المؤدب ... إن جوالي يرن منذ فترة .. إنه أحمد كالعادة ... هذا الفتى لا يهدأ أبدا . 

بدأ الرجل يقرأ آيات معينة من سورة الجن .. ثم يتوقف ليرشف رشفة من الشاي الساخن ثم يتابع ... ثم طلب مني أن أفتح له على سورة " قَ " .. نظرت إليه .. حقا لحيته كبيرة جدا ... ثم انتفض قلبي من مكانه فجأة ... هذا الرجل يرشف الشاي منذ ربع ساعة ولم تنقص من الكوب قطرة .. لازال مستوى الشاي في الكوب كما أتت به أمي ... ثم إن هذا الرجل لا يمس المصحف .. حتى أنه يطلب من يوسف أن يقلب له الصفحات .. ثم كيف يقول أن نظره ضعيف جدا لدرجة أنه لا يرى أسماء السور بينما هو يقرأ أمامي منذ ربع ساعة ... هذا الرجل ... فجأة قمت من مكاني مسرعة ناحية غرفتي .... يا إلهي هذا الجالس بالخارج ... إنه شيطان . 

اتصلت فورا بأحمد الذي كان وكأنه ينتظر الاتصال ففتح منذ أول جرس .. حكيت له كل شيء بكلمات سريعة .. كنت عصبية جدا ومنفعلة جدا ... المسكين كان قلقا علي جدا .. قال لي أنه في طريقه إلي فورا ... لا أدري ماذا سيفعل .. أو سأفعل أنا بكونه في طريقه إلي من عدمه ... سألته عما أفعل مع هذا الجالس في الخارج ... قال لي أن أحاول أن أخبر أمي أو يوسف بالأمر .. و قال أنه يستحسن أن نطرد هذا الشيء بطريقة مؤدبة من المنزل .. قال هذا ثم أغلق الخط . 

سمعت صوت الرجل يعلو بقراءة القرآن ... إن له صوتا رفيعا لزجا غير محبب ... لكن إذا كان جنا أو شيطانا فكيف يقرأ القرآن ... بدأت أفقد عقلي .. وقفت على أعتاب غرفة الجلوس ... رأيت الرجل منهمك في القراءة .. وأمي متوترة .. أعرف أنها تشعر بشيء ما .. إنها تشعر دائما بأي شيء سيء قبل حدوثه . 

مشيت ببطء حتى جلست أمام الرجل وهو يقرأ .. نظر لي نظرة سريعة لن أنساها ... هذا الرجل لا يمكن أن يكون شيخا .. إن بريق عينيه هو بريق عيني شاب قوي في الثلاثين ... أخذ الرجل يقرأ ويقرأ .. ويوسف تعب حقا من تقليب الصفحات هنا وهناك وهو لا يدري لهذا سببا ... وفجأة انقطع التيار الكهربائي و أظلمت علينا الدنيا . 

صرخت أعظم صرخة في العالم ... وصرخت أمي على صراخي .. أين يوسف ؟ ... لازلت أرى الشيخ جالسا بهدوء بهذا البريق في عينيه ... إنه مخيف ... صرخت وحاولت أن أقوم من مكاني لأفتح أقرب نافذة .... لكنني سمعت صرخة يوسف فالتفتت ورائي ... هناك نار اندلعت من مكان ما ... كل النيران تبدأ صغيرة ثم تكبر .... أما هذا فبدأت كبيرة .... أرى الشيخ على ضوء النار ... إنه لا يفعل شيئا سوى النظر إلينا ... أقسم أنه شيطان ... و صرخت ... صرخت بقسوة . 

أسمع دقات عنيفة على باب شقتنا .. هناك من سمع صراخنا .. الرعب شل حركتي وتفكيري فلم أفكر أصلا أن أفتح الباب .. ثم إن النيران أصبحت تندلع من كل مكان ... الدقات تزداد عنفا ... هناك من ينادي باسمي من الخارج ... وفجأة انكسر الباب . 

انتهت* *حكاية* *ألفت* *للمرة الثانية .. نعم كنت أنا الذي كنت على الباب أضربه بعنف .. أنا و أقوى من وجدت في طريقي من الشباب حتى انهار الباب أمام ضرباتنا ... رأينا* *ألفت* *جالسة على الأرض تصرخ في هيستيريا ... يقلدها في ذلك كل من يوسف ووالدتها ... كلهم يصرخون ... فقط يصرخون ... كأنهم يعقدون بينهم مسابقة للصراخ ... البيت في حالة رائعة جدا ونظيفة و لا يوجد ما يدعتو لهذه الهيستيريا .. تحدثت* *ألفت* *عن نيران وعن تيار كهربائي مقطوع .. وعن الشيخ ذو اللحية الحمراء الذي كان هنا ثم اختفى ... لكنها لم تكمل ... كانت قد فقدت الوعي ... مسكينة حقا . 

كانت تلك هي آخر ليلة تقضيها تلك العائلة في ذلك البيت الذي سكنه الجن فجأة ... انتقلوا إلى حي آخر تماما .. بعيد تماما ... إنه انتصار الجن ... الجاثوم الذي يضرب كل من يحاول أن يعطله عن تأدية عمله ... الأستاذ فازيل الذي اختار نهايته عندما ادعى قدرته على طردهم .. ثم الشيخ العجوز الذي يدق بابك ليلا ليخبرك بأنه طارد للأرواح الشريرة ... الشاي الذي لم ينقص .. المصحف الذي لم يمس ... الآيات المعينة التي يقرأها و التي علمت أنها أحد وسائل تحضير الجن ... النار و انقطاع التيار الذان لم يراهما أحد غير من كان بالداخل .... لقد أدخلوا الشيطان إلى منزلهم وقدموا له مشروبا ساخنا بينما يمارس هو طقوسه في استدعاء المزيد من أعوانه . 

لكن* *ألفت* *تنسى سريعا ... وتتكيف مع أي وضع سريعا .. ها أنا أراها اليوم في قمة تألقها وجمالها وكأن شيئا لم يكن ... كثيرا ما أضبط نفسي و أنا أحاول تذكر لون عينيها .. الأوراق الرسمية تقول أنها خضراء ... لكنني أرى أن لونها لا يبقى على حال .. أحيانا تكون عيناها رماديتان .. وأحيانا عسليتان .. هذين عينان يتحديان قوانين علم وظائف الأعضاء .. هذين عينين أحببتهما جدا وأحباني جدا .*

----------


## علياء أمجد

*" نشعر بالفخر أمام مقابر الشهداء من* *جنود* *الحرب .. فقط لأنهم يحاربون لأجلنا ... فماذا لو انقلبت الآية ؟"* 


*" ...... عزيزي أحمد .. اشتقت إليك كثيرا .. ربما تذكرني وربما لا ... فقد جلسنا معا يوما واحدا .. لكنني شعرت أنني أعرفك منذ ملايين السنين .... شعرت أننا كنا جنبا إلى جنب ذات يوم نحاول الإمساك بالماموث الصوفي أيام العصر الحجري وعلى كل منا مجموعة من الأصواف التي من المفترض أن تحمينا من البرد .... أنا معتز ... الذي قضيت معه يوما كاملا في السنة الماضية في غرفته ... أنا الشاب ذو القدم المشلولة ... هل تذكرتني الآن ؟ ... عرفت أنك أتيت في هذه الإجازة إلى مصر ... ويجب أن أراك مرة أخرى ... قأنا أشعر بفراغ كبير يقتلني قتلا ... حفظت كل الكتب التي لدي و رأيت كل الأفلام ... أنت تعرف أنني لا يمكنني الحركة خارج سريري .... شعور قاتل أن تعرف أنه من المسموح لك الحركة لعدة سنتيمترات يمينا وشمالا .... سريرك هو مملكتك الدائمة .... جزء من هذا السرير تتدثر فيه بالألحفة عند النوم .... جزء آخر ترفع قدمك فوقه وتسند ظهرك للقراءة ليلا ..... حفظت جميع الحفر والبقع الموجودة في السقف ....لن أطيل عليك الكلام ... لكنني أرجو أن تأتي إلي ذات يوم في هذه الإجازة ... وأتمنى أن يكون هذا اليوم قريبا جدا .............. صديقك ... معتز " 

" صديقي معتز .... من حسن حظك أنني ذاهب إلى المنصورة بعد يومين بالضبط لزيارة خالتي هناك ..... ربما يكون هذا هو أول خطاب أبعثه بالبريد في حياتي كلها ... لا أستخدم البريد عادة وأفضل الهاتف .... لازلت أذكر ذلك اليوم الذي قضيته معك كاملا نتحدث في كل شيء .... أنا عادة لا أحب الثرثرة ... لكنني أحببتها معك ..... صدقني أنت يجب أن تكون كاتبا أو مفكرا في يوم من الأيام ... أحيانا أشعر أنك تعرف كل شي وقرأت كل الكتب التي كتبها أي إنسان .... في طريقي إليك قريبا .... أحمد " 

" ... عزيزي أحمد تصل الرسائل عادة بعد إرسالها بيومين حسب سرعة البريد الخيالية التي نملكها في بلدنا الحبيب ... هذا يعني أنك اليوم في المنصورة ..... يجب أراك .. فأنا كما تعلم بدون أصدقاء ... لا يزورني في غرفتي هنا غير أمي المريضة التي تخدمني بعينيها رغم ألم مفاصلها الذي يجعلها تحتاج لمن يخدمها ... بانتظارك ... معتز " 

" عزيزي أحمد .... أسبوع كامل مضى على خطابك الذي أرسلته لي قائلا أنك ستأتي بعد يومين .... لقد عرفت أنك الآن في المنصورة .... فلم لم تأت لزيارتي ياصديقي ؟ .... ربما صدقت نفسي حينما جلست معي يوما واحدا و اعتقدت أن هذا سبب كاف لجعلك صديقي ... يبدو أنني سأموت في مكاني ولن يسمع عني أحد ... أتمنى أن تكون سعيدا في المنصورة ..... صديقك معتز " 

- ألا تفهمون ؟ .. لا يمكنكم الحجز في هذا الفندق بدون بطاقة شخصية أو جواز سفر على الأقل ... أنتم أربعة أطفال مجهولي الهوية لا أعرف عنهم شيئا .. 
- ألا ترى ياسيدي أننا في منتصف الليل وأنك إن لم تدخلنا عندك فلن نجد مكانا لآخر يؤينا ؟
- هذا لا يخصني يا فتي .... النظام هو النظام ... احضر لي شخصا كبيرا أو اتصل به على الأقل ... أنا لن أتحمل مسؤوليتكم ....
كنا أربعة أطفال حقا ... أنا وأختي وابن وابنة خالتي ... أحمد وسارة وهشام ونورهان على الترتيب ... ماذا وضعنا في هذا الموقف ونحن نعتبر نوعا ما من أبناء الذوات الذين يجب أن يتناولوا العشاء ويغسلون أسنانهم دائما قبل النوم ؟ ... هذه قصة طويلة عائلية لا دخل لكم فيها ... لكننا الآن هنا ... وسنبيت في هذا الفندق الآن ... حتى بوجود هذا المزعج الذي يحب النظام .... تصنعت الذلة والنكسار ونظرت إلى الأرض قائلا : 
- فليكن ... هيا بنا ... يبدو أننا سنقضي الليلة على الرصيف ... 
واستدرت واستدار الجميع معي متجهين إلى الباب .... وفجأة سمعنا الصوت الذي كنت أتوقعه يقول : 
- فليكن ..... ليلة واحدة فقط .... واحدة فقط ... وتنصرفون غدا صباحا .... وهذا آخر كلام عندي ... 
ابتسمت ابتسامة خبيثة لم يلحظها قائلا : 
- فليكن .. غدا صباحا سننصرف ... وهذا وعد مني بذلك ....

غرفة سيئة جدا ... جدران بحالة تجعلك تشفق عليها .... ولا داعي لذكر الحمام لأنه يستحيل أن يوصف بالكلمات ...... فكرت في فتح الشرفة علني أجد شيئا يهون علي كل هذا .... ها قد فتحنا الشرفة بعد عناء أنا وهشام .... نظرنا إلى المنظر أمامنا ..... هذا مستحيل .... هذا لا يمكن أن يكون فندقا ........... هذه الشرفة تطل على ...... تطل على مقبرة كاملة . 

يبدو أن حظي السيء بدأ يتذكرني مرة أخرى .... هنا سمعت شقيقتي سارة تقول : 
- هل نغير الغرفة ؟ 
- لا بد من هذا ... لن أنام بجوار الأموات ... ألا تذكرون الفيلم ؟ ... لقد حدثت لتلك العائلة التعيسة قصتنا هذه بحذافيرها .... واكتشفوا في النهاية أن الفندق نفسه بني على مقبرة ملعونة .
ذهبنا معا مرة أخرى إلى الاستقبال في الأسفل ..... تناقشنا مع الرجل الثقيل الظل إياه طويلا ... فهمنا أنه ليس هناك غرف شاغرة سوى في الجهة التي تطل على المقبرة ... الجهة الأخرى محجوزة بالكامل لأنها تطل على النيل .... هذا ما فهمناه .... لكنه قال ليطمئننا : 
- هذه مقابر الجنود الذين استشهدوا في الحرب .... أبطال المنصورة الذين يشهد لهم التاريخ ... الأبطال الذين ضحوا بعمرهم من أجل أن نعيش نحن ... 
عدنا لغرفتنا محملين بالأفكار السوداء حينا والبيضاء حينا آخر ..... المتشائمة حينا و المتفائلة حينا آخر .......لكن هذه الليلة التي قضيناها بجوار هؤلاء الشهداء كانت قاسية نوعا ما ... خاصة على أطفال في سننا .... 
والآن هانحن أغلقنا الغرفة علينا وأصبحنا بداخلها نتأملها ... نظرة لا إرادية إلى النافذة ....نصغي لكل همسة ... لو وقع من أحدنا الآن أي شيء لأصابنا جميعا بالصرع لبقية حياتنا .. قلت في لهجة أحاول أن أجعلها حازمة : 
- لا أريد كلمات من طراز ( هل سمعتم هذا الصوت ؟ ) ... أو ( لن أنام بجانب النافذة ) أو أي تعابير سخيفة أخرى .. 
نظرات صامتة قابلت كلامي جعلتني أنظر إلى النافذة لا شعوريا ... اقتربت من النافذة لأفتحها .. نظرت إلى المقبرة التي تطل عليها .. أرض لا تتحرك فيها ذبابة .. كل شيء فيها ساكن وكأنها لوحة مرسومة .. لمحت هشام يحاول فتح التلفزيون .. كان كل ما يحصل عليه هشام هو مجرد وش طويل لا ينتهي ولا ينذر بقرب ظهور أي صورة ما .. وبينما كنت أنظر إلى اللوحة الساكنة رأيت سيارة تقترب من المقبرة بببطء وصوت الأغاني من المسجل بداخلها يصل إلى هنا . سمعت بداخلها العديد من الضحكات الشابة ... توقفت السيارة أمام المقبرة ونزل منها شابين .. أخذا يتضاحكان كالمخابيل ثم انحنى أحدهما على باب السيارة الخلفي وأخذ يضرب عليه بيده .. فتح الباب الخلفي وخرجت منه فتاتين جميلتين .. نظرة لا شعورية أخرى إلى الساعة في يدي .. إنها قرب الثانية بعد منتصف الليل .. تعالت الضحكات الماجنة مرة أخرى .. أغلق أحدهم المسجل فأصبحت أسمعهم بوضوح تام وكأنني معهم .. لا أعتقد أنهم توقفوا هنا ليقضي أحدهم حاجته .. وإلا كان وبالا عليهم وعلينا وعلى جميع أعداء مصر .. هنا انفصل أحدهم عن المجموعة متجها إلى المقبرة .. و بدأت يداه تحاول فتح أزرار سرواله .. يبدو أن ما توقعته سيحدث .. لمحت هشام ينظر معي إلى نفس المنظر .. أتت سارة ونورهان من الداخل لمشاركتنا النظر .. ابتعد الفتى الذي سيقضي حاجته عن أنظارنا قليلا حتى أصبح مجرد ظل تميزه بصعوبة من حشد الظلال من حوله .. بقية المجموعة يتضاحكون في مجون .. وهنا حدث شيء جعل أعيننا تتسع عن آخرها .. وجعل الضحكات الماجنة تتوقف ... شيء مخيف .

ليس من الممتع مراقبة ما يحدث لمعتوه يقضي حاجته في مقبرة .. كان ما سمعناه مفزعا .. سمعنا صراخ الشاب من بعيد . تبعه صوت طلقات مسدس سريعة ..وسرعان ما انتقلت الصرخات لباقي أعضاء المجموعة و لنا نحن من قبلهم .. ركبوا السيارة جميعا كيفما اتفق و أصدروا ذلك الصرير المميز للعجلات التي تحتج دائما على الانطلاقات المماثلة .. لكن الأمور لم تمض على خير لسوء حظهم .. فجأة انفجر الإطاران الخلفيان للسيارة بعد انطلاقها فتوقفت مرغمة محدثة صريرا مزعجا .. وكان يبدو أنها النهاية . 
لم ينتظر أحدهم لحظة أخرى .. شعرت أن أبواب السيارة الأربعة فتحت مرة واحدة ومجموعة من المخابيل يركضون بعيدا عنها وكأن شياطين الأرض تركض وراءهم .. وما أدرانا .. ربما تكون شياطين الأرض حقا تطاردهم الآن .. ظللنا نراقبهم وهم يركضون حتى اختفوا عن ناظرينا تماما .. وسكن كل شيء فجأة وكأن شيئا لم يكن .. أبواب السيارة لازالت تتحرك ببطء شديد ربما بفعل الهواء .. وقد أضيفت سيارة مذعورة إلى اللوحة الساكنة لتضيف عليها نكهة جديدة .. نكهة مرعبة . 
- يجب أن نذهب من هنا الآن . 
- ليست فكرة جيدة .. هل تعرفين كم الساعة الآن . 
- لا تهمني الساعة .. أريد أن أذهب من هنا الآن .. وحتى لو لم يأت أحد معي 
كانت هذه هي نورهان .. تؤدي دورها الهيستيري في هذه المسرحية .. إن لم تفعل هذا لشككت أنها فتاة أصلا ... أخذت سارة تهديء قليلا من روعها .. فقد كانت سارة أحكم منها نوعا ما .. 
نظر هشام إلى النافذة قائلا : 
- لا أظن أن أحدنا سينام في هذه الليلة . 
قلت مفكرا : 
- نحن لازلنا في بداية الليلة .. الساعة الثانية بعد منتصف الليل .. لازال أمامنا ثلاث ساعات كاملة حتى الصباح . 
قالت نورهان في هيستيريا : 
- ستكون كافية جدا لنموت كلنا بأيدي هؤلاء الشياطين . 
قلت لها في تحد : 
- أي شياطين أيتها الذكية .. هذه الطلقات التي سمعناها هي حتما من بندقية حارس المقبرة .. لابد لكل مقبرة من حارس على حد علمي .. خاصة لو كانت مقبرة مهمة كهذه . 
قال هشام : 
- يبدو أنك مخطيء .. لو كان هذا حارسا لاكتفى بالطلقات الأولية التي أخافتهم وجعلتهم يهربون بالسيارة .. لكن ما تفسيرك للطلقات الثانية التي فجرت الإطارات ؟ 
- ما أدراك أن هناك طلقات فجرت الإطارات .. أنا أرجح أن هناك شيئا ما على الأرض .
اتجهت نورهان إلى الباب عازمة على الخروج من هذا كله .. وهنا تدخل هشام أخوها قائلا في غلظة : 
- لن تذهبي لأي مكان .. هيا تعالي وكفي عن هذه الحركات البلهاء . 
قلت له في بساطة : 
- اتركها يا عزيزي تذهب .. اتركها من أجلي .
نظرت لي شذرا .. كانت تعرف أنني أعرف أنها لن تستطيع أن تخطو خطوة واحدة لوحدها خارج هذه الغرفة ... كان جوا متوترا ... مليئا بالصرخات و الشياطين و النقاشات التي لانهاية لها ... و أخيرا سمعنا شيئا وضح حدا لكل هذا الإزعاج وجعلنا ننظر لا شعوريا إلى النافذة .. صوت أبواب سيارة تغلق بقوة . 
نظرة من النافذة وفهمنا كل شيء .. كان الرجل الذي قابلناه في الاستقبال - ثقيل الظل إياه – ومعه رجل آخر يتفحصون السيارة ويتحدثون أحاديثا أعرف أن أغلبها أسئلة عن السيارة و ما الذي أتى بها هنا . 
قلت موجها كلامي للجميع : 
- أرى أن ننزل لنجلس في ساحة استقبال الفندق .. هناك مقاعد مريحة هناك وسنجد أنسا مع طاقم الاستقبال .. وسجد إجابة عن أسئلتنا ( المقبرية ) كلها .
وافقتني أعين الكل .. وهنا اتجهنا للأسفل معا وأغلقنا الغرفة المشئومة وراءنا ... كان رجل الاستقبال الثقيل الظل بالخارج .. و كان هناك واحد آخر يبدو شابا يجلس في مكانه . سألنا بسرعة : 
- ما الذي أتى بكم .. هل هناك مشكلة في الغرفة ؟ 
- لا مشكلة هناك .. لكن لم نستطع النوم .
- هل تقصدون أصوات الطلقات .. ستعتادون الأمر .. لقد كان الأمر يزعجنا في البداية .. لكنه الآن أصبح أمرا طبيعيا .. أنت بجانب مقبرة للجنود .. ماذا تتوقع أن تسمع غير صوت طلقات ومدافع .. لا أدري لماذا يعقد الجميع الأمور بهذا الشكل . 
كان يبدو الرجل ثرثارا جدا .. وقد وجد فرصة لإشباع جميع رغباته الثرثارية ... لكن هذا كان مفيدا في حالتنا .. كنا نريد معرفة كل المعلومات الممكنة عن كل شيء هنا .. وهنا سألته : 
- ماذا تقصد أننا سنعتاد الأمر .. ألم يكن هذا الرصاص بفعل حارس المقبرة بعد الزيارة التطفلية لهؤلاء الشباب ..
- هذه المقبرة ليس عليها حراس .. كيف تضع حارسا على مجموعة من الجنود المدججين بالسلاح ؟
قال له هشام وقد بدأ هذا الغباء يضايقه : 
- هؤلاء الجنود ماتوا منذ زمن طويل .. وهم شهداء عند ربهم يرزقون الآن .. لا حاجة بهم لإطلاق المزيد من الطلقات كل ليلة . 
- أعرف ما تقصد أيها الصبي اللطيف .. ربما أخطأت أنا التعبير فقط ..كلنا نعلم أن الأموات ليس لديهم الوقت في مقابرهم لإصدار أصوات سخيفة لتخويف الناس .. ما قصدته هو أن هناك جن يسكن هذه المقبرة .. ربما هو القرين .. هل تعرف القرين يا فتى ؟ 
سألته وقد بدا لي يدافع عن شيء ما : 
- هل تقصد أن قرناء هؤلاء الجنود يمرحون بإطلاق النار في كل ليلة ؟ 
- لا يا عزيزي .. القصة أن هؤلاء القرناء غاضبين لأن هؤلاء الجنود ماتوا دفاعا عن الأهالي هنا .. لكن الأهالي لم يهتموا بهم أو بمقبرتهم .. بل إن هناك رجلا ثريا من المنصورة كان سيبني على هذه الأرض التي فيها المقبرة ... ولولا أن عرف بالموضوع ..لكان بنى فوقها برجا سكنيا طويلا . 
- لكنها الآن مبنية وعليها شواهد لكل قبر .. لقد رأيناها من النافذة بوضوح .
- معك حق .. وهذا هو السبب الذي جعل الأصوات تخف جدا الآن .. في السابق كان الناس يسمعون أصوات المدافع والدبابات وصرخات الجنود . ولم يكن أحد يرتاد الفندق أبدا .. لذا تبرع مدير فندقنا المتواضع ببناء هذه الشواهد وهذا السور الذي رأيتموه من النافذة . 
هذا الرجل إما يلعب بعقولنا نحن الصغار .. أو أن كلامه صحيح .. و في الحالتين أجد هذا الفندق ليس مريحا جدا.
و هانحن قد اجتمعنا مرة أخرى في تلك الغرفة الكئيبة نناقش احتمالات خروجنا من هنا أو بقائنا لبضع ساعات أخرى .. طوال حياتي أكره الجبن و الجبناء .. و ما يضايقني أن جميع البنات جبناء بالفطرة .. لم أجد حتى الآن فتاة شجاعة في حياتي .. وإن وجدت لكان هناك تغير ما في هرموناتها الأنثوية الطبيعية .. و أعرف أيضا أنني أعشق* *الرعب* *.. لذا كان الأمر رغم كآبته يمثل لي متعة خاصة .. وفجأة قلت : 
- من منكم يذهب معي لزيارة مقبرة الشهداء ؟

أن تشاهد فيلم رعب في السينما لهو مر ممتع جدا .. لكن الأكثر متعة هو أن تعيش أجواء فيلم* *الرعب* *هذا بنفسك .. أن تمشي بين شواهد مقبرة تعلم مسبقا أنها ملعونة .. أن تسمع أصواتا غريبة من آن لآخر هنا أو هناك .. ما هو أقصى ما يمكن أن يحدث ؟ أن تتفتق الأرض عن مجموعة من الزومبي النصف ميتين ؟ أم أن يحوم الجن حولك عازما على جعلك تفقد كل ذرة عقل كنت تمتلكها ؟ في حالتنا هذه أعرف أنني سأسمع الكثير من طلقات الرصاص و المدافع وربما القنابل أيضا .. وماذا أيضا ؟ .. لا شيء يستحق الخوف منه .. بالعكس .. إنها تجربة ممتعة تستحق أن نخوضها ... و النون في كلمة نخوضها مهمة جدا ... لأن الجماعة دائما تبدد الخوف ..ناقشنا الأمر فيما بيننا طويلا محاولا إقناعهم بوجهة نظري المجنونة و التي ربما لا يؤمن بها في هذا العالم غيري ... لم تقتنع القتاتان بشيء ... لكن هشام كان سهل الإقناع .. فهو مثلي .. يحب المغامرة ... خاصة لو خضناها معا جنبا إلى جنب ... في النهاية تم الاتفاق على أن أذهب مع هشام إلى هناك .. بينما تبقى الفتاتان التعيستان هاهنا .. هذه ستكون تجربة مريعة ....و أنا أحب هذا النوع من التجارب "
ماذا يمكن للمرء أن يأخذ معه في رحلة إلى مقبرة .. ماء بارد ؟ ... سندوتشات ؟ .. لا أظنها فكرة صائبة ... كما أن شيئا من هذا لا يتوفر معنا في هذه اللحظة . لذا بدأنا فورا في التحرك .. نظرة أخيرة منا إلى الفتاتين رأينا في عيونهما أقسى أنواع التعابير .. وأقسى أنواع التساؤل الأنثوي عن هؤلاء الرجال الذين يتركونهما بعد منتصف الليل لزيارة بعض الأشباح ... وأخيرا انصرفنا وأغلقنا الباب خلفنا في رفق .. قابلنا الرجل الثقيل الظل في الاستقبال فنظر إلينا نظرة كريهة .. فقابلته بنظرة مماثلة وأدرت وجهي عنه عازما الخروج .. توقعت أن يستوقفني متسائلا عن الشيء الذي يدعوني للخروج في هذه الساعة من الليل أنا وهشام .. لكنه لم يفعل .. ووجدنا أنفسنا في الخارج بسلام .. ترى هل هي فكرة صائبة أن نترك شقيقاتنا وحيدات في هذا الفندق الغريب تحت إشراف هذا الرجل الثقيل الدم الذي لم أرتح له منذ أن رأيته .. نظرت إلى هشام فوجدت ملامحه تفكر في ذات الشيء الذي أفكر فيه .. وأخيرا وضعت حدا لكل هذا قائلا : 
- هشام .. سأذهب وحدي ولتبق أنت مع سارة ونورهان 
- وما الذي يدعوك أن تذهب أصلا ؟ 
- لست أدري لم أقطع هذه المسافة إلى الأسفل لأرجع بعدها و المقبرة على بعد خطوات مني .
- فليكن يا أحمد سأنتظرك فوق 
وتحرك بعدها عائدا بسرعة غير منتظر لردي .. أنا أعرف هذا الأسلوب منه .. إنه يضعني في وسط المأزق الذي اخترت أن أضع نفسي فيه لأجد نفسي وحيدا فأخاف وأ صعد بعده مباشرة ... لكنني أعرف هذا الأسلوب وأستخدمه كثيرا .. و لا يؤدي معي إلى أية نتائج ... لذا نظرت إلى الفندق نظرة أخيرة وتقدمت من المقبرة بخطوات بطيئة تميز المترددين الذين يؤثرون التراجع .
لا أدري لماذا يمشي كل من يزور الأماكن المخيفة بخطوات بطيئة .. القصور المهجورة والمقابر الملعونة .. لماذا يمشون فيها دائما ببطء شديد تاظرين يمينا ويسارا ببطء أشد ... هل يساعدون الشياطين في تخويفهم ؟ .. قررت أن أمشي بخطى عادية وكأنني أزور هذه المقبرة كل يوم ... وهكذا تقدمت منها متسائلا في داخلي عن هذا الجنون الذي أتميز به دائما عن الآخرين .. أحيانا أشعر أنني الوحيد المختلف ... أنني أنا الوحيد الغريب وسط كل هؤلاء البشر ..ربما لأنني أنا نفسي أحب أن أكون مختلفا ... أحب ألا أكون ( آخَر ) ..... وخلال استغراقي في كل هذه الأفكار وجدت نفسي أدوس على طريق مختلف .. طريق مليء بأوراق الأشجار الذابلة .. لماذا تتميز كل المقابر بذات التفاصيل دائما ؟ ... يبدو أنني بدأت أدخل في حيز المقبرة ... هل جرب أحدكم سكون المقابر من قبل ؟ .. إنه سكون تام قاتم .. يمكنك حفا أن تسمع فيه دبيب النملة من تحت قدميك ... كلما تقدمت خطوة أسمع صوت تكسر أوراق الشجر الصفراء الذابلة من تحت قدمي ...وبينما أنا أقف في مكاني أطالع سور المقبرة الذي أصبح يبعد عني خطوتين أو ثلاثة ..سمعت صوت تكسير الأوراق إياه ... لست أنا من أحدث هذا ... كما أنه لا يمكن أن يحدث بفعل قط مثلا أو فأر .. فالصوت الذي سمعته لا يصدر إلا عن قدم بشرية .. وهو صوت لخطوة واحدة فقط ... أي أن من أحدث هذا الصوت مشى خطوة واحدة ثم توقف ... لماذا توقف ؟ ... ولماذا مشيى خطوة واحدة ؟ .. بل لماذا مشى أصلا ؟ ... كلها أسئلة وجدت إجابتا في الدقيقة التالية مباشرة . 
نظرت عند الباب لأجد نقطة صغيرة جدا مشتعلة والدخان يتصاعد منها ... ورأيت هذه النقطة تتحرك لأسفل ثم لأعلى .. أمعنت النظر المذعور لأتبين في النهاية أنها سيجارة مشتعلة في يد شخص ما .. حاولت أن أرى التكوين البشري المفترض أنه يدخنها .. كل ما رأيته هو مجموعة من الأسمال البالية .. وشيء ما يفترض أنه عمة على الرأس .... كانت تكفي نظرة واحدة إلى هذا الشيء لأفزع وأتراجع خطوة إلى الوراء .. ثم أدت بي هذه الخطوة إلى الوقوع على أرض المقبرة ... لا أدري لماذا تذكرت تلك المقولة اللعينة التي كنت أسمعها مرارا من الكبار ( من وقع على الأرض عند زيارته للمقبرة فسيصاب بالجنون الدائم .. هذه حقيقة واضحة مثل شمس الظهيرة ) .. مخاوف عديدة اجتمعت علي في هذا الوقت ... نظرت إلى الأسمال البالية فوجدتها ترمقني في فضول .. ثم استدار هذا الشيء أخيرا وأخذ يمشي ببطء محدثا ذلك الصوت على الأرض ... صوت تكسير الأوراق الرتيب .
ظللت في مكاني لحظة منتظرا أن أصاب بالجنون ... إن الكبار دائما يستغلون بلاهة الأطفال للتخريف عليهم ... أو كما يقولون في السعودية ( للتفقيع ) عليهم ..

بعد دقائق مذهولة على الأرض قررت أن أقوم ... نظرت نظرة سريعة من حولي .. الأسمال لازالت تتحرك باتجاه سور المقبرة ... لكن مهلا ... إنني أرى السيارة ... سيارة الشباب ... كيف لم أفكر بزيارتها من قبل ؟.... إنها فرصة لأدقق النظر في إطاراتها لأعرف سبب انفجارها .. مشيت بحرص نحو السيارة ناظرا خلفي إلى تلك الأسمال لأعرف إلى أين وصلت ... أشك أن بداخل هذه الأسمال رجل .. أظن أن بداخلها سلحفاة ما ... هنا وصلت إلى السيارة ... المكان هاديء جدا جدا .. حاولت النظر أسفل السيارة .. لا شيء يدل على أي شيء .. نظرت إلى الفندق .. وبالتحديد إلى شباك غرفتنا .... فوجئت بأن نور الغرفة مطفأ ..... ترى ماذا يعني هذا بالضبط ؟ 

هل يعني هذا أنهم في إثري الآن ؟ ... أم تراهم قرروا النوم ... أنا مع الاحتمال الأول .... حتما هم ينزلون الآن إليّ .... فليكن .. لا يجب أن يروني هنا بجانب هذه السيارة السخيفة ... ينبغي أن يعرفوا أنني لست خائفا ... سيجدونني بداخل المقبرة ... وهنا بدأت أتحرك بسرعة مقتربا من بوابة المقبرة ... نظرت إلى الأسمال ... يبدو أن هذا الرجل مات في مكانه وأصبحت الرياح تحركه ... عندما اقتربت منه بطأت قليلا من خطواتي ... ثم وبصوت لا أدري كيف خرج مني قلت له : 
- الـ ... السـ .. السلام عليكم يا حاج .. 

تمنيت ألا يرد .. لكنه التفت لي ببطء قائلا : 
- أين أصدقاءك وصديقاتك ... يا فاسقين يا عديمي التربية والأدب ... أين هم ؟ 
- عم تتحدث يا حاج ؟ 
- هل تركك أصدقاءك وهربوا من السيارة كالجبناء ؟ 
- لحظة يا سيدي هناك خطأ ما و ... 
- اخرس .. أنتم لا تحترمون الموتى .. هل أتيتم هنا لتمارسون الفجور أمام مساكن الموتى ؟
- سيدي أنا لست ... 
وهنا وضع يده في داخل هذه الأسمال ... لابد أنه سيخرج شيئا ما ... وهذا الشيء لن يكون لطيفا أبدا ... لذا استدرت وجريت بأقصى قوتي ... جريت بسرعة خارقة ..... وهنا تعثرت .... ولم تكن عثرة عادية ... فمع سرعتي تلك وجدت نفسي طرت من على الأرض وانقلبت عدة مرات ثم اصطدمت بالحجارة .... لم أدر ماذا أفعل ... عادة أنا لا أتعثر .... لكن يبدو أن المقبرة فيها سر تجعل كل من يجري فيها يجب أن يتعثر ....بدأت الصورة تهتز في عيني ... هناك شيء دافيء يسيل على جبهتي .. لابد أنه دم .... يالذكائي ... أمعنت النظر قليلا ... كنت أرى الأسمال تتحرك نحوي ببطء ..... لابد أن ميتا جديدا سيضاف إلى قائمة الأموات هاهنا .. 

ينصحونك دائما عندما يجري الأسد وراءك أن تمثل أنك ميت ... عندها سيدور الأسد حولك بضع دقائق ثم ينصرف شاعرا بالحسرة .... قررت أن أفعل هذا الآن .... رأيت الأسد .. أقصد الأسمال تقترب .... لكن الرجل لم يدر حولي .. هو اقترب مني و مد يده إليّ ... تحسس الدماء على جبيني ثم شدني من يدي قائلا : 
- ما الأمر يا بني لماذا جريت ؟ ... أنت مصاب ... تعال معي حتى نجد حلا بسرعة . 

وهنا أمسك بي ذلك الرجل وحملني بيد واحدة ... وأخذ يمشي عائدا إلى المقبرة ... يالرائحة هذه الأسمال ....هل يظن أنه سيجد أدوية بداخل المقبرة ؟ ... هذا الرجل لا يتحدث بدقة ؟ .... هذا الرجل كاذب ... وهنا حاولت التملص منه بأقصى قوتي لكن هيهات .... حاولت أن أصرخ مناديا بأي اسم ....لكن لم يرد أحد ... يبدو أنني ضحية الليلة .. في نظره أنا الشاب العابث الذي قرر أن يقلق منام الأموات... وأنني أستحق العقاب .... فجأة أنزلني على الأرض واتجه إلى مكان ما ليحضر منه شيئا ما .... كانت ساقي تؤلمني بشدة بعد هذه العثرة .. لذا استسلمت تماما ... وفجأة سمعت بعض الأصوات تقترب ... أصوات مألوفة .... إنه صوت هشام يتساءل عن شيء ما .... لا أحتاج للكثير من الذكاء لأعرف ماهية سؤاله .... 

هنا رأيت الرجل قد توقف .... ونظر إلى ناحية الأصوات .... ثم أخذ يقول بضع كلمات غاضبة لم أسمعها جيدا ... لكن لاريب أنها تتحدث عن خراب بيتهم جميعا ... ثم مشى إلى ناحيتهم بحدة .... لا أستطيع أن أحذر أحدا .... إنها نهايتهم ..... وهنا سمعت صرخة نورهان المميزة .... وسمعت خطوات تجري مبتعدة .... أتمنى ألا يتعثروا بدورهم ... سأكون غبيا لو انتظرت لحظة أخرى ..... قمت من مكاني بصعوبة و مشيت محاولا أن أسرع خطواتي إلى الناحية الأخرى من المقبرة .. لم أكن أعرف إلى أين ستوصلني ... لكن حتما ستبعدني عن هذا الكائن الشرير قليلا .... 

اصطدمت في طريقي بالعديد من شواهد القبور .... هذا المكان مخيف جدا جدا ... وهنا سمعت صوت شيء أكد لي أنها نهايتي لهذا اليوم المشئوم .... سمعت صوت كلب .... كلب قوي يتحرك غاضبا نحوي ..... استدرت بأقصى سرعة ونفضت عن نفسي كل التراخي وحاولت أن أجري ... لكن الكلب كان قد وصل لي .. استدرت لأراه قد قفز ناحيتي قفزة هائلة .... أغمضت عيني بقوة ... ترى كيف ستكون العضة ؟ ... أنا لم أجربها من قبل .. أخي الصغير كان يعضني أحيانا ... ماذا عن هذه العضة إذن ؟ ....


رأيت الكلب يتجاوزني بقفزته ويجري ناحية باب المقبرة .... يالحظي الرائع ... إنه لم يكن يقصدني ... لقد بدا أنه لم يراني أصلا ..... يالتعاسة من سيصل إليه هذا الكلب ...... سمعت أحدهم يصيح بكلمات غاضبة ... والكلب ينبح بقوة ... ثم صرخة أنثوية عرفتها على الفور ..... يالتعاستي .... استدرت وأكملت العدو إلى الناحية الأخرى من المقبرة ..... بحثت عن أي باب .... و فجأة وجدته .... وجدت باب المقبرة الآخر ... دفعت الباب بسرعة و أكملت الجري ..... ثم حدث ما جعلني أتوقف تماما .... نظرت أمامي جيدا .... رأيت مجموعة من خمسة كلاب تتحرك في أرجاء المكان في ملل ..... ويبدو أن قدومي قد أزعجهم جدا ..... 


" عزيزي أحمد .... أرسل لك بهذه الرسالة وقد عرفت أين أنت ... اعذرني لأنني لم أكن أعرف .... أتمنى لك الشفاء سريعا ... أنا أعرف الإحساس القاتل الذي يصاحب تلك الحقنة الكبيرة الخاصة بعضة الكلب .... كنت أود زيارتك في المستشفى ... لكن أنت تعلم حالتي جيدا .... لكنني سأحاول فعل المستحيل لزيارتك مع عائلتي .... صديقك العزيز ... معتز "*

----------


## علياء أمجد

*" هل تظن حقا أن الجني أكثر إرعابا من الجنية ؟ .. حسنا ، إن هذا لأنك لم تر جنية في حياتك يا عزيزي "* 

*" اليوم 11 – 7 – 1994 .... مذكرتي العزيزة .. أنا هنا وحيدة ... كنت سأسعد أكثر لو كنت صبيا .. إن الأولاد يخرجون وقتما يحلو لهم أينما يحلو لهم .. أما أنا فأضطر دائما للجلوس في بين هذه الجدران أمام التلفاز أو أمام أي شيء ممل آخر .. كل الأفلام مكررة و متخلفة .. التمثيليات أعرف نهايتها منذ بدايتها .. عندما أسمع صوت الفتيان يلعبون في الشارع أتمنى لو كنت ديناصورا لأبتلعهم كلهم لأريح ضميري للأبد .. وعندما يقررون العودة إلى البيت أخيرا ، لا يكون لهم دور سوى افتعال المشاكل معنا نحن أخواتهم المسكينات .. و هم ينتصرون دائما .. سحقا لهم جميعا .. وسحقا لنا أيضا .*

*إن الأولاد الكبار أفضل بكثير .. هم لا يضايقوننا .. بالعكس إن كلامهم معنا يكون لطيفا دائما... أما هؤلاء الذين في مثل سننا فهم شياطين .. أتمنى لو كنت ولدا كبيرا .. سأكون سعيدة جدا حينها.. أقود سيارة والدي وقتما يحلو لي .. أذهب للسينما وحدي مع أصدقائي ليلة السبت .. حتى مصروف يدي سيتضاعف عشرين مرة عما هو الآن ..* 

*إن اسمي نورهان .. سني هو 10 سنين .. و أقول لكم أن أفضل ما يمكن أن تفعله الفتاة في سننا هي أن تكتب مذكراتها ... إنها فكرة رائعة .. كل فتيات فصلنا يكتبن حكم و أمثال بلهاء في آخر ورقة من كل كراسة يملكنها .. وهي دائما حكم عن الحب .. الشمس خيوط ذهبية والقمر خيوط ذهبية و الحب خيوط .... إلى آخر هذا الهراء .. إنها طاقة مدفونة لدى كل الفتيات .. ولقد تعلمت أن أخرج هذه الطاقة في مذكراتي بدلا من تشويه الكراسات طيلة الوقت .* 

*نحن اليوم قد ذهبنا لمصيف جديد لم نذهب له من قبل .. ذهبنا إلى ( أرموتلو ) في الشمال الغربي من تركيا .. معي أخي هشام و بنت خالتي و حبيبتي سارة و أخوها أحمد .. و ... "* 

*- أحمد أيها الأحمق اترك مذكرات نورهان فورا .. أسمع أحدهم قادم* 
*- هل أنت متأكد ؟* 
*- يا إلهي .. هيا أيها الأحمق اترك كل شيء وتعال فورا* 

*كانت هوايتي دائما هو قراءة مذكرات هذه الفتاة ... ربما أكون معجبا ... لكن الفضول يقتلني دائما .. الفتيات يكرهننا جدا كما هو واضح .. هذا المصيف أصابني بالملل منذ أن دخلته أول مرة .. لا يوجد بحر .. بل هي قرية صغيرة عبارة عن عدة بيوت متجاورة ... وهناك مسبح كبير في* *منتصف* *القرية .. المسبح نفسه مقسم لجزئين .. واحد للصغار و آخر للكبار ... و القسمين يمكن العبور بينهما بكل بساطة.. أما البحر فهو خارج القرية ويبعد عنها قليلا .. لقد كنا في ( أرموتلو ) .. أخطر مصيف زرته في حياتي كلها .* 

*كنا نحب الجلوس أمام المسبح في الظلام .. أن تجلس على تلك الكراسي البيضاء الطويلة المخصصة لمن يحبون أخذ حمام شمس في وقت الظهيرة ... يشغلون ليلا هنا الأضواء الخافتة من أعمدة الإنارة المتناثرة هنا وهناك لتعكس ضوءها الأبيض على صفحة الماء ... كنا بعد* *منتصف* *الليل.... و يبدو أنه لا أحد يحب الجلوس هنا سواي أنا وهشام وأخي الصغير مصطفى الذي يصر على مرافقتي كالطحلب في كل مكان.... الجو رائع بشكل لن أصفه لك حتى لا تصاب بعقدة نفسية ... ما يفسد السكون هو أنغام تصل إلينا من ديسكو قريب خارج القرية لكنه في نفس الشارع ... أنغام خافتة لكنها محمومة ... تمددت على الكرسي وسط كل هذا و أعطيت وجهي للنجوم .* 

*في الصباح يمتليء هذا المكان بالناس ... و في* *الليل* *يغادر الجميع إلى مكان ما ... ربما إلى الديسكو القريب ... فالأتراك يحبون العيش على الطريقة الأوروبية ... ينسون دائما أنهم مسلمون و يفعلون مايحلو لهم ... يصل الأمر إلى أنك لو نزلت في الشارع في نهار رمضان في اسطنبول سيخيل إليك أننا في عيد الفطر ... الكل يأكل في الشارع بلا حساب وبلا خجل .... نعم .. اسطنبول مدينة رائعة ... لكنك ستشعر فيها بالغربة ... غربة من نوع آخر ... أناس تربيت معهم وتشعر أنهم غريبون عنك ... إنها غربة لا يمكن للكلمات أن تصفها .. دعني لا أصدع رأسك بالمزيد ... أين كنا ؟ ... نعم ... عند ذلك المسبح هناك .... في تلك اللحظة حدث شيء مخيف ... شيء اقشعرت له أبداننا .*

*صاح أخي الصغير فجأة :* 
*- أحمد ، انظر هناك ... انظر يا هشام* 

*كان يشير بيده لبعيد ... ناحية الجبال ... نظرنا بسرعة إلى هناك ... هناك على الجبل .. وجدنا... والله شاهد على ما أقول ... وجدنا ثلاثة فتيات ..... طويلات القامة..... ترتدين ثيابا بيضاء .... ذوات شعر طويل بني يصل لأسفل ظهورهن ... كن يمشين بتؤدة على الجبل .... يمشين بهدوء ثقيل وكل واحدة منهن تنظر أمامها وكأنها ترى في الظلام كالخفافيش ...*

*كنت مندهشا جدا ... فجأة سمعت حركة سريعة بجانبي ... كان هذا أخي مصطفى يجري كالأحمق ..وفجأة تبعه هشام وهو يضحك على بلاهته ... نظرت نظرة أخيرة على الفتيات لأتأكد من أنني لا أهذي ... ثم جريت وراءهما مندهشا ... يبدو أن أرموتلو كانت تدخر لنا الكثير .* 

*في اليوم التالي عرفنا أن هناك اجتماع في مكان في نهاية القرية .. اجتماع الكل مدعوون إليه ... فيما بعد عرفنا أنه حفل ختان أحد الأولاد من أهل هذه القرية ... في هذه القرى التركية لديهم هذه العادة ... يختنون الفتى عند سن الخامسة أو السادسة في حفل يحضره كثير من الناس ... وتوزع فيه الكثير من المأكولات التركية والعصائر .. كان يوما حافلا ... لم يكن هذا أول حفل ختان أحضره بالطبع ... لكنني في كل مرة أحب رؤية وجه الفتى المسكين الذي لا يدري شيئا عما سيحل به بعد دقائق .... لكن ما رأيته على الجبل أمس كان يحضرني إذا خلوت إلى نفسي طرفة عين .*

*حمدا لله أنني من أم مصرية وإلا لكنت واجهت هذا الويل ولنصبوا لي حفل ختان كهذا ولشعرت بطعم الدماء في حلقي .. بصراحة كنت أبحث بعيني في الحشد عن ثلاثة فتيات طويلات القامة ذوات شعر بني طويل ... هناك الكثير من السيدات الكبيرات هنا ... والسيدات التركيات سمينات عادة ... هو شيء في جيناتهن لا يمكن تغييره ... ليس هذه .. هذه قصيرة نوعا ... لكن مهلا من هؤلاء ؟ .... إن هناك ثلاثة فتيات طويلات يقفن في هذه اللحظة ويتحدثن ويضحكن مع أمي ...* 

*لكن لقد كن محجبات ... ذلك الحجاب التركي الأنيق الذي لا يمكنك أن ترى فيه شعرة ... الميزة في تركيا أن المحجبات هن محجبات فعلا ... أي أن المتدينين هم متدينون فعلا ... والفاسقين هم فاسقون فعلا ... لقد عشت في مصر أيضا ورأيت كيف أن الوسط ممكن جدا ...تعلمت كيف يمكن أن يكون الحجاب هو للشعر فقط دون غيره ... لكن مهلا ... إن واحدة من هؤلاء الفتيات تنظر إلي في اهتمام ؟ ... نظرت لها بخوف ثم أدرت وجهي ومشيت بعيدا ...*

*" اليوم 14 – 7 – 1994 ..... مذكرتي العزيزة .. أصارحك بأنني خائفة جدا ... إن لدي خوف هائل من الجن ... لا تمر لحظة بدون أن أفكر أنهم يراقبونني ... أصعب لحظات حياتي هي عندما أصاب بالعطش في* *منتصف* *الليل* *.. عندها أعرف أنه علي أن أمشي في البيت المظلم كله حتى أصل إلى المطبخ .. فأنت تعرفين يا مذكرتي أن غرفتي هي الأخيرة .. في أغلب الأحيان أحاول أن أكمل نومي وأتحمل .. لكنني لا أستطيع .. عندها أقوم من السرير وأخطو بضع خطوات في غرفتي في حذر ... أكره الذين يصرون على إغلاق الأنوار كلها نهائيا بحجة أن هذا يساعدهم على النوم .. هذا سخف .. لابد من نور ما حتى يرى المرء طريقه على الأٌقل .* 

*لا تتصوري ذعري وأنا أخرج رأسي من مدخل غرفتي وأتطلع يمنة ويسرة في الرواق لأتأكد أن كل شيء بخير ... كم أتمنى لو فتحت هذا النور الآن .. لكنني أعرف أن انتقام أبي سيكون أبشع من انتقام الجن لو استيقظ في هذه الساعة .. عندما أفتح الثلاجة و يغمرني ضوءها أشعر بنوع من الاطمئنان فأشرب جرعات سريعة جدا من الماء حتى لا أغفل عن مراقبة ما حولي ... نعم يا مذكرتي .. أصارحك إن حالتي أسوأ من هذا .*

*عندما أدخل إلى الحمام لأغسل وجهي لا أنظر إلى المرآة .... أبدا ... يخيل إلي أنني سأرى شيئا آخر فيها غير انعكاس صورتي ... أعرف أن الجن يسكنون الحمامات و أعرف أن السبيل الوحيد لرؤيتهم هو مرآة الحمام ... إنني حتى ..... "* 

*- أختك غريبة جدا يا هشام ... هل يخاف المرء من مرآة بهذا الشكل ؟* 
*- أنا أيضا أخاف من الحمام جدا ... سأخبرك بسر* 
*- حسنا* 
*- أنا لا أجرؤ أن أغمض عيني وأنا أستحم* 
*- ماذا ؟* 
*- نعم صدقني ... يخيل لي أنني لو أغمضت عيني لحظة في الحمام فستكون فرصتهم للظهور أو شيء كهذا ...* 
*- فرصة من ؟* 
*- الجن ... الجن يا عزيزي*


*حقا لقد كنا صغارا جدا في ذلك الوقت ... كنت سني 10 سنوات تقريبا في تلك الأيام ... بعض من مخاوف الأطفال هذه قد يتبقى منها الشيء اليسير عندما يكبرون ... تجد البعض له طقوس غريبة عند النوم تأثرا بتلك المخاوف ... أعرف من كان يخبرني أنه يجب أن ينام وظهره باتجاه الحائط ... لا يمكن أن ينام ووجهه باتجاه الحائط وظهره للغرفة ... إنه لا يأمن .... البعض لازال يفتح نورا قريبا ليبعث له بعض الاطمئنان قبل النوم وهو يخترع لفتحه ألف حجة مقنعة ...* 

*هناك نوع من البرد يدخل إلى نخاع العظم ...وهو ما أشعر به الآن .. نحن في* *منتصف* *الصيف و أشعر بالبرد .. هذا ليس طبيعيا أبدا .. أضم علي غطائي وأحاول أن أتدثر به حتى آخر عظمة ... النافذة مغلقة ... وهشام ينام في السرير الذي بجانبي ويلبس أخف أنواع المنامات ... لكنني أشعر بالبرد ...ثمة رائحة غريبة في الجو لا أدري من أين تأتي ... رائحة لم أجرب مثلها من قبل .... هذا لا يحتمل .... هل أنا مريض ؟ لم أكن أبدا بصحة أفضل من هذه ..... ثم إن هناك تيار بارد خفيف يلفح وجهي بإصرار ... من أين يأتي ؟ دفنت وجهي في الغطاء حتى أصبح كالكفن ...إنني أبدو كميت يشعر بالبرد في مشرحة ... ياللسخرية .* 

*" اليوم 15 – 7 – 1994 ........ مذكرتي العزيزة .....أشعر بالبرد .... أنا مدمنة أفلام رعب كما تعلمين .. تعلمت أشياء كثيرة من هذه الأفلام ... عرفت أن الأشباح عندما تحضر في مكان ما فإن هذا المكان فإن المكان يصير باردا كالقبر ... لأنها خرجت من القبر ... بيئتها الباردة الأصلية ... أحيانا عندما أجلس أمام المسبح الوحيد في هذه القرية يلفحني تيار بارد للحظات ثم يختفي .... إن هناك شبح في هذه الـ .......... "* 

*إن نورهان مثقفة جدا فيما يتعلق بأفلام الرعب .. كانت هوايتنا كلنا تأجير أفلام رعب من نادي الفيديو القريب ومشاهدتها يوميا .. كنا ننظر إلى رسالة التحذير في بداية كل فيلم باستخفاف ... هذا الفيلم ممنوع لصغار السن ... لازلت أذكر ذلك الفيلم الخاص بنظرية الأشباح والبرد هذه ... كان الفيلم يتحدث عن هذه النظرية كأنها حقيقة واقعة لا شك فيها ... كانت حضارة ما قديما تؤمن بها بشدة قبل أن يعرفوا أن الأرض تدور حول الشمس .... لكن من آن لآخر ..... بيني وبين نفسي كنت أؤمن بهذه النظرية .* 

*كانت أيام هذا المصيف تمر ثقيلة جدا .. أتت على بالنا فكرة أن نخرج من القرية لنزور البحر القريب منها .. كان البحر يبعد عن القرية حوالي 5 دقائق من المشي السريع .. نعم فكيف نكون في مصيف بدون بحر ... وهكذا خرجنا ذات يوم من القرية وزرنا البحر ... أصابنا الإحباط التام ... فهو بحر غير صالح للنزول نهائيا ... لا يوجد شاطيء .. إنما هي مجموعة صخور تفصل بين البر والبحر بشكل مستفز .*

*حتى أتت تلك الليلة ... كنا قد مشينا في كل أنحاء القرية الصغيرة وحفظناها حتى مللنا منها ... فكرنا أن نخرج من القرية ونقف على البحر قليلا .... أنا عكس كل الناس ... لا أحب البحر في الصباح ... لكنني أعشق الوقوف على شاطئه في* *الليل* *... تشعر أنك تقف أمام كائن أسطوري رهيب جدير بالتأمل ... لكن ليلتنا تلك انتهت بمأساة .*

*ليس هناك أجمل من الإمساك بحصى صغير والإلقاء به في البحر المظلم بعد* *منتصف* *الليل... يمكنك أن تفعل هذا طيلة حياتك دون ملل ... كنا أربعة أطفال .. أنا وهشام ونورهان وأختي سارة ... ليل بهيم ... وبحر مظلم .. وأطفال ترمي بالحجارة في حماس إلى البحر الواسع .. و أحدهم يشعر ببرد غير مفهوم ...* 

*" اليوم 16 – 7 – 1994 ........ مذكرتي العزيزة .. لا أستطيع وصف حالتي الآن .. أحمد الله أنني عدت إليك ثانية لأخط هذه الكلمات .... لازلت ألهث والطين لم يجف من حذائي بعد .. لقد رأيتهم يا مذكرتي ... لقد رأيت الجن ... وهم يختلفون تماما عما كنت أظنه أو نظنه كلنا ... رأيت ثلاث جنيات طويلات القامة ... يلبسن ثيابا بيضا .. يقفن على شاطيء البحر وينظرن إلى البحر بنظرة ثابتة بينما يحرك الهواء ثيابهن وشعورهن ... ولقد شعرن بنا يا مذكرتي ... ولقد نظرن ناحيتنا ... إنهن* *حسناوات* *... ذلك الحسن القاسي الذي تنفر منه إذا رأيته ... ولقد جرينا بكل قوتنا ... لقد كانت .... "* 

*يوم جديد ... اليوم هو يوم السبت ... ويسمونه هنا في أرموتلو يوم السوق ... الباعة المتجولون ينصبون ما ينصبونه في كل الشوارع حتى يتخمونها ... الناس يخرجون اليوم من بيوتهم للتسوق ... ويأتي أيضا أناس من البلدان الصغيرة المجاورة .. زحام لا يطاق .. كل شيء يباع هنا .. بداية من الخضروات وحتى الملابس ... إنها متعة للسيدات والفتيات هنا ... و عذاب لنا نحن .* 

*أمشي وحيدا وسط كل هذا الزحام ... لا أدري أين ذهب الجميع فقد استيقظت متأخرا جدا اليوم بعدما أصابني الإرهاق من الجري أمس من شاطيء البحر إلى القرية لما رأينا الجنيات ثانية ... لقد كان منظرا مريعا ... للمرة الأولى أرى فتاة جميلة ومخيفة .....والآن استيقظت ووجدت الجميع خرجوا للسوق ... كم أكره التسوق ... هذا تاجر تحف يعرض ممتلكاته لبضع سيدات يبدين اهتماما مريعا لما يعرضه ... تاجر آخر هنا يعرض فاكهة الصيف بكل طريقة ممكنة .. إنه يجعل أحد السادة يجرب المذاق أولا .. يالحماسه ... يستحيل أن تجد والدتك وسط كل هذا ... الكثير يصطدمون بك ولا يأبهون حتى بالاعتذار لأنك لابد أنك أنت المخطيء بالطبع .... .. شعرت ببرد مفاجيء أتى واختفى في لحظات .. تبا .. لابد أن هناك أشباحا تتسوق معنا هاهنا .... وبدون مقدمات ... ووسط كل هذا .... رأيتها .* 

*كانت تلك الفتاة الطويلة إياها التي نظرت لي باهتمام ونحن في حفل الختان ... كانت تمشي وحدها تنظر إلى البضاعة المعروضة باهتمام ... وعندما نظرت أمامها وجدتني أقف مذهولا أتطلع لها في خوف ... نظرت لي باهتمام ثم أسرعت الخطا ناحيتي ... يا إلهي ... استدرت بأسرع ما أمكنني و جريت وكأن شياطين الأرض تطاردني كما حدث أمس عند الشاطيء ... إنها واحدة منهن ... تعم لابد أنها واحدة منهن .* 

*تعثرت ألف مرة ... ووقعت على الأرض عدة مرات ... أنظر ورائي لأراها لازالت تحث الخطا السريعة إلي وكأنها تريد رأسي .... اصطدمت بألف بشري ... وتعثرت بألف طفل ..و قد ولد هذا غضبا شديدا عند البعض حتى دفعني أحدهم دفعة قوية مع سبة ما أوقعتني أرضا وسط كل هذا الخضم .*

*نظرت ورائي ثانية ... أين هي ؟ ... لقد اختفت ..... نظرت في كل مكان بذعر فلم أجدها ... هنا أمسكت بي يد سمينة وجذبتني بعنف ... كانت أحد السيدات تقول كلاما كثيرا عن أنني شقي جدا ويجب أن أكف عن هذا حتى لا أؤذي نفسي .. أخذت السيدة تضرب بيدها على ملابسي لتزيل الغبار العالق منها ... ثم ضربت على رأسي وشعري بعنف ... كنت مذهولا ... ماهذا الذي يحدث لي كل يوم ؟ ... أنا أكره أرموتلو ... وهنا تركت السيدة السمينة تحدث نفسها وجريت ناحية البيت .* 

*" اليوم 17 – 7 – 1994 ....... مذكرتي العزيزة ... اليوم كان يوم السوق هنا ... كم أصبحت عاشقة لهذه القرية .. الكثير من الملابس الرائعة اشتريتها بأسعار رخيصة جدا لن تصدقيها لو أخبرتك ... إن أمي تكون متحمسة جدا في مثل هذه الأسواق وتنفق كل ما في جعبتها بدون حساب ... لهذا كنت أختار كل شيء يعجبني ... وفي* *الليل* *زارتنا مرفت و مريم و دينيز .. ثلاث صديقات لطيفات تعرفن على والدتي حديثا ... إنهن طريفات جدا ويضحكن طيلة الوقت .. عندما خلعن الحجاب كن مثل عارضات الأزياء حقا .. قوام طويل وشعر جميل .. كم أتمنى أن أكون مثل هذا عندما أكبر .. المشكلة أن أختهم دينيز خرساء ... و اليوم حدث موقف طريف دعيني أحكيه لك .* 

*دخل علينا أحمد و هن موجودات معنا ... وهنا قامت دينيز فجأة ... إنها تقول أنه يذكرها بأخوها الصغير المتوفي تماما ... لكن أحمد الأحمق صرخ صرخة هائلة عندما حاولت أن تمسك به لتقبله .. أخذ يضربها بيديه الصغيرتين وهو ينادي أمه في ذعر ... لن أفهم الأولاد أبدا .. ولا أريد أن أفهمهم .. لقد غيرت رأيي .. لا أريد أن أصير ولدا ... إن البنات أذكى و أحلى وأرق بكثير .... لن تصدقي كيف كان شكله كالمعتوهين ودينيز تحاول أن تمسكه .. لن أنسى هذا المنظر ما حييت "* 

*إن معها حق .. أنا معتوه حقا ... لقد أحببت دينيز الخرساء الآن ...... هي لازالت تزورنا هي وصديقاتها كل سنة في اسطنبول حتى يومنا هذا .. لكن بيني وبين نفسي أتساءل كلما نظرت إلى قوامهن و شعرهن وجمالهن الحاد .. هل يمكن فعلا أن تكون هاته الصديقات اللطيفات هن جنيات قرية أرموتلو ... لو أن هذا كان صحيحا فأنا أحب الجنيات ... على الأقل هن لا يؤذين أحدا ...بالعكس .. إنهن اجتماعيات جدا ...... ربما تكتفين بجولات على الجبال أو على شاطيء البحر ليلا من حين إلى آخر ... أظن أن الجني الذكر لا يضيع وقته في الاجتماعيات .. إن لديه أعمال أهم فيما يبدو..... نعم ... ربما "* 

*تمت*

----------


## علياء أمجد

حكاية ذات المهاق الأبيض 

" كانت بيضاء كأشباح ديزني ، و كان لها شعر ينافس شعر جدتي بياضا " 

- تعال يا أوندير .. دعنا نتعرف على هذه العجوز الشمطاء الصغبرة 
- فليكن عزيزي جيهان .. أنت أيتها العجوز الهزيلة .. هل لك اسم ما ؟ 

نظرت لهما الفتاة من وراء نظارتها بحذر وقالت بتردد : 
- اسـ .. اسمي آرزو 

انطلقت ضحكات جيهان و أوندير عالية جدا كعادتهما الأبدية كلما أرادا الضحك .. كنت أنظر إلى هذا المشهد باهتمام من مكاني في الفصل بمدرسة أوزيل إيريشيم الابتدائية في اسطنبول .. هل حكيت لكم حكاية آرزو بعد ؟ .. عجبا لكم .. إذن دعوني أستجمع أفكاري أولا .. فهذه القصة من القصص الغالية على نفسي . 

هل رأيت في حياتك فتاة صغيرة مهقاء ؟ .. ماذا ؟ لا تعرف معنى مهقاء أصلا ؟ .. إنها من المهاق .. و أصحاب هذه الصفة نوع من الناس تكون كل شعرة في جسدهم بيضاء منذ ولادتهم .. شعرهم و حاجباهم وحتى شواربهم وذقونهم .. وهي حالة طبيعية جدا .. يسمون من لديه هذه الحالة أمهق باللغة العربية الفصحى . و Albino باللغة الانجليزية . 

إن آرزو – بمد الواو – كانت مهقاء .. مهقاء بعنف .. دعونا نعود بالذاكرة إلى ما قبل المشهد الأول بربع ساعة .. كنا في حصة ما .. ومدرسنا الهمام يحدثنا بحماس عن شيء ما لا أذكره بتاتا .. سمعنا طرقات خافتة على باب الفصل .. سكت المدرس وبدأنا نحن في الكلام كالعادة.. استدار ليفتح باب الفصل .. نظرنا تلقائيا بلا اهتمام إلى الباب لنعرف من القادم .. كان المدير .. دخل بابتسامته المريعة .. و عيناه المخيفتان .. تبا له .. لازلت أذكر تلك الصفعة التي تلقيتها على وجهي من يديه القذرتين . 

- قيام 

كان هذا هو المدرس يحاول أن يلعب دور القائد الحازم علينا نحن الأطفال المساكين الذين لا حول لنا ولا قوة .. قمنا جميعا كنوع من الاحترام للمدير .. لماذا لا نقوم بهذا الشكل عندما يأتي الفراش ليغير كيس الزبالة .. هل يعني هذا أننا لا نحترمه ؟ .. ظللت أفكر بهذا الخاطر غير سامع للحماقات التي يتحدث المدير والمدرس بشأنها .. ثم فجأة نظر إلينا المدير بجسده .. نعم هذا الطراز من المدراء لا يلتفت لينظر إليك برأسه .. بل هو يحرك جسده كله لمواجهتك .. لذلك تكون أطرف اللحظات عندما يتحدث مع اثنين في ذات الوقت .. و فجأة سمعته يقول بصوت عال :

- و الآن يا فصل خامسة خامس .. أريدكم أن ترحبوا بزميلتكم الجديدة .. آرزو فولكان .. فصلكم هو الوحيد حاليا الذي فيه مكان شاغر .. تعالي يا آرزو .. تعالي يا عزيزتي .. ادخلي إلى فصلك الجديد . 

الآن بدأنا ننظر في اهتمام .. هناك وافدة جديد إذن على مجتمعنا الرهيب .. ترى كيف ستكون .. هل ستعيش أم ستموت .. هنا دخل مخلوق هزيل أبيض يرتدي نظارات وينظر إلى الأرض في اهتمام .. معذرة فأنا أصف لك أول شيء شعرنا به ونحن ننظر إلى آرزو .. كانت هزيلة .. ومهقاء .. يبدو لك عندما تراها لأول وهلة أنه تم غمسها في برميل طلاء أبيض .. 

هنا سمعت ضحكات مكتومة من ورائي .. ضحكات مكتومة من طراز – خخخخخ – نظر المدير إلينا بغضب محاولا أن يعرف مصدر هذه الضحكة .. كانت آرزو تحمل حقيبة زرقاء تمسكها بكلتا يديها وتنظر إلى الأرض في خجل.. تتمنى لو انشقت الأرض وابتلعتها لتخفيها من أمامنا .. أعرف هذا الإحساس .. وقد شعرت به في أول يوم لي في هذه الغابة أيضا .. 

- هيا يا آرزو .. هناك مقعدك .. أريدك أن تكوني مجتهدة و تكتبين واجباتك كل يوم .. وحذار من الغياب .

كان المدير يشير لها للمقعد الوحيد الشاغر في آخر صف .. بجوار النافذة .. في ركن الفصل الخلفي .. نظرت آرزو إلى المقعد ثم نظرت إلى الأرض وبدأت تمشي بين الصفوف وهي تجر حقيبتها الزرقاء خلفها.. يالهذا الشعر الأبيض الطويل .. يبدو أنها ستتعب معنا جدا ... كانت تسمع عبارات خافتة وهي تمشي بين الصفوف ..

- آآآآرزوووو
- انتبهي من الضفدع الذي وضعته على مقعدك 
- هي هي هي

لحظات وانطلق جرس الحصة معلنا انطلاقنا إلى الحرية .. نظرت إلى آرزو فوجدتها تتشاغل بالنظر إلى جدران الفصل وإلى اللوحات المعلقة عليها .. كانت تجلس بجوار فتاة من النوع المشاغب جدا .. كانت تجلس بجوار إسراء .. لابد أنكم تذكرون إسراء .. هي نفسها التي اختفت في حكاية رجل الظلام .. لا عليكم .. يكفي أن تعرفوا أنها تشبه البرغوث و تسبب نفس الصداع الذي يسببه هذا الأخير . 

- تعال يا أوندير .. دعنا نتعرف على هذه العجوز الشمطاء الصغبرة 
- فليكن عزيزي جيهان .. أنت أيتها العجوز الهزيلة .. هل لك اسم ما ؟ 

هذا كان أوندير وجيهان .. أسوأ ولدين في هذا العالم .. نظرت لهم الفتاة من وراء نظارتها وقالت بتردد : 

- اسـ ....اسمي آرزو 

كان صوتها مبحوحا خافتا جدا .. تشعر معه أن ثعبانا يسكن داخل حنجرتها الرفيعة .. وهذا زاد من ضحك جيهان عليها ... قال أوندير : 

- أخبريني يا عزيزتي .. كم عمرك بالضبط ؟ ... لابد أنك تعديت السبعين .. هل نسيت أن تكملي تعليمك وتذكرت الآن فجأة ؟ 

لم ترد الفتاة ونظرت للأرض في حذر غاضب .. قرصتها إسراء في ذراعها قرصة مؤلمة وقالت لها : 

- ماذا يا جدة ؟ هل نسيت فعلا كم عمرك ؟ .. و هل هذا طقم أسنانك ؟ هلا أريتنا كيف تأكلين به ؟ 

أغمضت الفتاة عينيها و أدارت وجهها عنهم .. واستمرت ضحكاتهم عليها و قرص إسراء لها .. رأيتها تغمض عينيها بقوة وتضع يديها على أذنيها .. 

- لابد أن هذا شعر مستعار
- عجوز 
- شمطاء 
- ساحرة 
- ها ها ها 
- انظروا لهذين الحاجبين

وهنا فتحت الفتاة عينيها و نظرت لأوندير .. ترى كيف أصف لكم تلك النظرة الرهيبة التي حدجته بها .. كانت نظرة كراهية وغضب وقد اتسعت عيناها عن آخرهما في مشهد مخيف .. تسمر أوندير في مكانه مرتعبا من هذه النظرة .. خاصة أنها كانت تصدر صوتا غاضبا مكتوما كصوت الأفعى ... قطبت حاجبي ناظرا لهذا المشهد الغريب .. إنها مرعبة حقا .

في اليوم التالي مباشرة غاب أوندير عن المدرسة .. عرفنا أن الفتى الضخم تعرض لحادث مريع كسر معه كاحله ... في وقت الـ Break في نفس اليوم كنت أجلس مع هشام في مطعم المدرسة منتظرين وجبتنا التي لم تتغير منذ شهر .. لقد صار هذا مملا .. رأيت الطباخ النحيل علي يكلم آرزو ذات الشعر الأبيض بحدة .. لم أعرف فحوى الحديث بالضبط لكنني رأيتها تحمل صينيتها الصغيرة التي احتوت على طبق المعكرونة المعتاد و الدجاج المريض الذي يتفننون في طبخه هنا .. كان يبدو أنه يحاول أن يشرح لها شيئا لا تفهمه هي .. وهنا رأيت الطباخ علي يقطب جبينه و ينظر لها بقلق مذعور .. كنت أراها من ظهرها .. إن لها شعرا طويلا ناعما يصل للآخر فقراتها الظهرية .. ترى أين رأيت هذه النظرة المذعورة من قبل ؟ 

في اليوم التالي مباشرة وجدت ورقة معلقة على باب المطعم .. كان فيها " على جميع الطلاب الشراء اليوم من ( الكانتين ) فلن تتضمن وجبات اليوم أي لحوم أو دجاج .. لأن السيد علي روزا أصيب بوعكة صحية .." ..
قلت لمن كان بجانبي : 

- هذا أكثر راحة حقا .. لا بد أن الرجل أكل من الدجاج الذي يطبخه فمرض . 
- يقولون أنه مريض جدا 
- أتمنى أن يستبدلوه قريبا 

إن المصادفات تحدث .. لذا لا داعي للأفكار الشريرة بشأن آرزو .. ذات يوم غاب أحد المدرسين عن حصته .. وكان هذا طبعا يوم عيد للكل .. ترى البعض خرج ليكتب أشياء حمقاء على السبورة .. البعض وجد الفصل مناسبا للسباق أو للمصارعة .. و كنت أنا أتحدث مع شخص ما في أمر تافه ما .. 

سمعت صوت إسراء يأتي من الخلف : 

- ترى ماذا يوجد داخل هذه الحقيبة الزرقاء أيتها العجوز ؟ 

أمسكت آرزو بحقيبتها ونظرت لإسراء بحذر .. هنا انضم بعض الطلاب للحفل ... 

- هل تخفين فيها كتب السحر الأسود أيتها الساحرة الشمطاء الهزيلة ؟ 
- ربما لو فتحتموها يخرج لكم منها أرنب أبيض ما 
- هي هي أنا أحب الأرانب جدا 
- اتركوا حقيبتي .. اتركوني 

بدأت إسراء تشد الحقيبة حتى انتزعتها .. ثم قفزت فوق أحد المقاعد و قالت بصوتها البرغوثي المزعج : 

- مرحى ياخامسة خامس ، إنه يوم كشف الساحرة الشريرة 

وبدأت تفتح الحقيبة بعنف .. تجمع العديد من الطلاب حولها .. كانت آرزو تقول شيئا ما باحتجاج لكن أحدا لا يسمع شيئا .. هنا قمت لحل هذه المهزلة .. 

- اتركي الحقيبة يا إسراء وإلا صعدت لأنتزعها منك بالقوة 
- ماذا ؟ هو حب جديد إذن ، اسمعوا يا خامسة خامس .. إنه يحبها .. يحب الساحرة الشمطاء 

وهنا قلبت إسراء الحقيبة لتفرغ محتوياتها بعنف .. انفرط كل شيء على الأرض .. مجرد كتب وأقلام وكراسات .. وكانت هناك دمية رخيصة معتنى بها .. أخذت إسراء الدمية و عزمت أن تكسرها .. هنا لم أحتمل .. صعدت على أقرب كرسي .. لكن إسراء قالت : 

- لو اقتربت سأكسرها ولا يهمني ما سيحدث وأنت تعرف هذا 
تقدمت ولم أبال .. وهنا شدت إسراء ذراعيّ الدمية بقوة حتى مزعتها .. وكانت مشاجرة .. ودخل الأستاذ كمال ليحلها .. كان يوما حافلا بالضرب من عصا المدير و الخمش من إسراء .. والعتاب من الأستاذ كمال .. من هو الأستاذ كمال ؟ .. لابد من واحد مماثل في كل مدرسة . 

في اليوم التالي اختفت إسراء من الفصل .. لابد أنكم تذكرون كيف اختفت .. وقد حكيت هذا في السابق عندما كنت أحكي عن رجل الظلام .. لا تنظروا لي بهذا الشكل .. آرزو مجرد فتاة مسكينة و لا خطر منها صدقوني .. 


بعد حوالي ثلاثة أشهر تقريبا من هذه المشاهد كنا في طابور الصباح .. وكان الدور على فصلنا ليقدم برنامج الصباح .. كنت أنا المذيع كالعادة لأن المدير يحب صوتي جدا ويصفه بأنه صوت إذاعي من الدرجة الأولى كان يجعلني أقدم دائما معظم البرامج الصباحية للفصول حتى اعتدت هذا . 

كان معنا العديد من الفقرات .. لكن ما جعل هذه المرة مميزة هو أن آرزو كانت هي التي ستقدم فقرة الأخبار .. كنت قلقا عليها حقا .. كيف يكلفها الأستاذ كمال بهذا و هو يعلم أنها أكثر الطالبات خجلا .. أتمنى حقا ألا تسوء الأمور ..

- أترككم الآن مع أهم أخبار اليوم .. تذيعها لكم الطالبة آرزو فولكان ...

تقدمت آرزو إلى الأمام قليلا .. كانت تبدو متوترة جدا .. أخذت تعدل نظارتها بشكل ذكرني بجدتي فعلا .. كانت تنظر إلى ورقتها التي ستقرأ الأخبار منها .. كان قلبي يدق حتى كنت أخشى أن يسمع الناس دقاته خلال المايكروفون الذي أمسك به ..

بدأت آرزو في الكلام .. وكانت المرة الأولى التي أسمع فيها صوتها بهذا الوضوح .. إن لها صوتا مبحوحا خافتا جدا يشعرك أنها ثعبان رهيب .. كنت أنظر إلى وجوه الطلاب الضاحكة أمامي .. آرزو تتلعثم مرة ومرة .. ثم تعدل نظارتها .. سمعت ضحكات مكتومة بدا تأتي من كل مكان .. آرزو بدأت تسعل وتتلعثم ثانية .. بدأت الضحكات المكتومة تتحول لضحكات عادية .. خاصة مع استمرار آرزو في التلعثم و تعديل النظارة بطريقة جدتي .. ثم أخذت تمسح عرقا وهميا من على جبينها و تقرأ ما في الورقة بخفوت محاولة أداء مهمتها .. هنا لم يحتمل الطلاب أكثر .. 

تعالى صوت ضحكاتهم عاليا ... يا إلهي هناك مدرسات يضحكن أيضا .. أرى المدير يصيح بشيء غاضب ما .. لكن لا أحد يأبه به .. آرزو حولت نظرها من الورقة إلى الطلاب .. إنها مذهولة .. الجميع يضحك عليها .. رأيت شبح دموع تترقرق في عينيها .. ياله من موقف .. هنا رأيت الورقة والميكروفون قد سقطا من يدها .. و سالت دموعها ساخنة على وجنتيها .. وأخذت تنظر للجميع بكراهية مقيتة .. ترى أين رأيت هذه النظرة المخيفة من قبل ؟ 

رأى الجميع آرزو تجري مغطية وجهها بكفيها متجهة إلى المبنى المجاور الذي فيه فصلنا .. فزاد ضحكهم عليها وتطور إلى قهقهة ثم إلى الوقوع وضرب الأرض حتى لم يعد أحد من المدرسين يستطيع إيقاف هذه المهزلة .. هنا رأيت المدير يتجه إليَ بحدة ثم مد يده وأخذ المايكروفون من يدي بعنف وصرخ قائلا : 

- لن ينصرف طالب إلى فصله اليوم قبل أن يلقى عقابا يجعله ينسى ماذا كان اسمه . ولو سمعت ضحكة أخرى بعد هذه اللحظة سواء من طالب أو من مدرس سيطرد نهائيا من المدرسة .. بلا رجعة . 

خفت صوت الجميع نوعا ما وبدأوا ينظرون إليه بقلق .. رأيت بعض الطلاب يكتم ضحكات أخرى خرجت رغما عنه .. وهنا ناداهم المدير بأسمائهم في غضب .. قال لهم أن يتوجهوا بعد العقاب إلى مكتبه .. لأنهم مطرودون.. تعالت بعض همهمات الاستنكار لكنه لم يبال بها مطلقا .. وهنا التفت لي بحدة وأمرني أن أذهب لأحضر آرزو من الفصل . 

وبينما أنا ذاهب لأداء مهمتي رأيته يقف أمام الطابور الأول من الطلاب .. ثم سمعت صوت ضربة عصاه الغليظة على يد أحدهم... وبينما أنا في طريقي إذ سمعت ضربة أخرى وأخرى .. إنه يعاقب الطلاب واحدا واحدا إذن .. إن هذا يناسب شخصيته تماما .. لكنها المرة الأولى التي يصل فيها معنا لهذه الدرجة . 

- آرزو .. إن المدير يريد أن يراك 
- ........
- آرزو ؟ إنه يعاقب الطلاب واحدا واحدا من أجلك .. ألا تسمعين صوت الضربات 
- ..............

لم ترد .. كانت تدفن وجهها بين ذراعيها وتبكي في صمت .. جلست أتأملها برهة .. هذه الفتاة لم يكلمها أحد منذ أتت إلى مدرستنا .. لم أر أحد يكلمها إلا وهو يسخر منها.. إن لها الآن اكثر من ثلاثة شهور بيننا ولم نعرف عنها شيئا واضحا .. ترى من هي ؟ .. كيف تراها تشعر ؟ هنا بدأت أشفق عليها حقا .. وضعت يدي على كتفها قائلا بأكثر لهجة حنون استطعت أن أخرجها : 

- آرزو ؟ 
- .................
- إنني أفهم شعورك يا عزيزتي .. لقد مررت بنفس تجربتك .. كانت أول شهور لي في هذه المدرسة شهورا مرعبة .. الكثير من المشاكل و السخرية وكل شيء .. ثم تكوّن الأصدقاء تلقائيا .. لا يوجد مكان في هذه الدنيا يحوي أعداء فقط .
-..................................
- إن هناك طلابا سيطردهم المدير من المدرسة نهائيا لأنهم ضحكوا عليك ؟ ألم تسمعي كلماته ؟ 

حاولت أن أرفع وجهها برفق لكنها دفنته أكثر .. مررت بيدي على شعرها الناعم بطريقة حنون قائلا : 
- أرجوك يا آرزو .. نحن سنكون أصدقائك الجدد .. إن طول صمتك ونظرك للأرض هو ما جعلنا نظن أنك لا تريدين مصادقة أحد .. أرجوك .

هنا رفعت رأسها ونظرت إليَ .. إنها المرة الأولى التي أراها بدون نظارتها .. إنها جميلة حقا .. ولا أدري من السفاح الذي اشترى لها هذه النظارة الكبيرة التي تذكرك بنظارة المحقق كونان .. قلت لها بلطف : 

- اسمي أحمد .. و أتشرف بأن أكون أول صديق لك يا آرزو . 

و مددت يدي لها لأصافحها .. ظلت يدي ممدودة فترة من الزمن بلا أي استجابة من قبلها .. ثم أخيرا مدت يدها المرتعشة لي و قالت وهي تتلعثم : 

- شكـ .. شكرا لك 

لازلت أسمع أصوات الضربات .. وصوت صياح المدير .. كانت تلك أياما حافلة حقا ولا أدري لماذا تبدو الأيام الحالية باردة إلى هذاا الحد ..مرت بضع أيام بعد هذه الحادثة .. وقد تطورت علاقتي مع آرزو إلى السلام كلما رأيتها .. وتعرف هشام ابن خالتي عليها – وهو معي في ذات المدرسة - .. و أخته نورهان أيضا – وهذه معي في نفس الفصل - .. وقد أصبح الطلاب يعاملون آرزو بحذر أكثر منذ ذلك اليوم الرهيب . 

هناك كتاب قرأته ذات مرة عن الساحرات .. يقول أن الساحرة تكون ساحرة منذ ولادتها لكنها لا تعرف أنها ساحرة إلا عندما يقرر الشيطان ذلك .. لا أذكر اسم الكتاب جيدا .. يقولون أن الساحرة لها طاقة نفسية هائلة .. و غضبها دائما ما يتحول إلى خراب ..وأن علينا أن نحرقها وهي طفلة قبل أن تتطور قدراتها هذه .. 

قال لي هشام وهو ينظر إلى آرزو من بعيد في أحد الأيام ونحن نتمشى في فترة الـ Break في المدرسة : 
- كيف تفسر إذن كل هذه الحوادث التي أصابت الكل بعد أن غضبت عليهم آرزو ؟ 
- هذا لا يعني أنها ساحرة يا هشام 
- ماذا يعني إذن أيها العبقري ؟ 
- يعني أن خيالك واسع ويحتاج لمن يضيقه قليلا 
- هل رأيت نظرتها المرعبة تلك ؟ أنا نفسي أخاف منها جدا وأعاملها بحذر .. أنا لم أستطع أن أحبها أبدا .

كنا ننظر إلى آرزو التي تجلس على أحد المقاعد العامة وتكتب شيئا ما في أحد الكراسات بشرود .. وفجأة رفعت آرزو رأسها ونظرت لنا بحدة فرأتنا ننظر لها ونتحدث .. لمع انعكاس الضوء على نظارتها فلم أر عينيها جيدا .. لكنها كانت تقطب حاجبيها .. رأيت هشام يقول بذعر وهو يستدير منصرفا : 
- هذه الفتاة ساحرة حقيقية .. لم أعد أحتمل .. لقد سمعتني .. تبا لك يا أحمد . 

وفي أحد الأيام .. بعد هذا بشهور .. أذكر أنه قد دار بيني وبين آرزو حديث مرعب :

- أنا لست ساحرة يا أحمد .. إنما أنا فتاة ضعيفة .. لكن الله ينتقم ممن يظلمني . 
- من قال أنك ساحرة يا آرزو ؟ لا تلتفتي لمثل هذه التفاهات 
- الكل يقول لي هذا .. حتى أنني أرى هذا في عينينك أنت نفسك عندما تنظر إلي . 
- إن عقلك الباطن يهيء لك أمورا كاذبة .. فلا تصدقيه 
- عقلي الباطن هو أفضل صديق عرفته يا أحمد 
- وماذا أكون أنا إذن ؟ 
- أنت ولد من الأولاد الذين يتظاهرون أنهم لطفاء جدا .. 
- هلا كففت عن هذا الكلام يا آرزو .. أنا لم أؤذك يوما بكلمة 
- أنت تخاف مني يا عزيزي .. تخاف أن يصيبك ما أصاب غيرك .. هل تستطيع أن تصفعني الآن يا أحمد ؟ 
- كفي عن هذا يا آرزو .. 
- أنت أضعف من أن تفعل .. أنت تخاف مني .. أرى ذلك في عينيك . 
- اخرسي يا آرزو وكفي عن هذا الهراء .. أنت لا تخيفينني . 
- أنت جبان يتظاهر أنه شهم وشجاع .. هيا اصفعني لو كنت رجلا . 

وهنا هوت يدي على وجهها بصفعة غاضبة لا أدري كيف خرجت مني .. أطارت الصفعة لها نظارتها .. فنظرت لي بغل .. نظرت لي بكراهية .. تبا .. إنها تلك النظرة ثانية . .. نظرت لها بخوف .. قائلا : 
- آرزو ... أنا متأسف .. صدقيني لم أقصد هذا أبدا 

كانت لا تزال تنظر لي بكراهية ... هذه النظرة ... إنها تقلق أشد الرجال شجاعة .. 

(أنا لست ساحرة يا أحمد .. إنما أنا فتاة ضعيفة .. لكن الله ينتقم ممن يظلمني ) 

لقد أصيب أوندير بكسر رهيب في الكاحل منذ أن سخر منها .. والطباخ علي روزا ظل مريضا لمدة شهر ثم اكتشفنا أنه أصيب بالذبحة الصدرية بلا سبب معروف ..

(عقلي الباطن هو أفضل صديق عرفته يا أحمد ) 

( اسمي أحمد .. و أتشرف بأن أكون أول صديق لك يا آرزو ) 

جميع طلاب المدرسة ضربوا بعنف في مشهد لم يسبق له مثيل فقط لأنهم سخروا منها .. حتى هشام منذ أن نظرت له تلك النظرة المفزعة وهو يحكي لي عن أن حبيبته قد أرسلت له رسالة تعتذر فيها منه لأنها ستتركه ... 

(تخاف أن يصيبك ما أصاب غيرك ) 

( أنت ولد من الأولاد الذين يتظاهرون أنهم لطفاء جدا )

ماذا عن إسراء أيضا ؟ .. هذا فوق قوانين المصادفة .. 

(لابد أن هذا شعر مستعار ) 

(اسمي آرزو ) 

( آرزو فولكان ) 

( أنت أضعف من أن تفعل ) 

( لست ساحرة ) 

كنت أنظر لها بخوف ... ثم فجأة اختفت نظرتها المخيفة تلك و انفجرت ضاحكة بصوت مبحوح أشبه بصوت ثعبان البوا عندما ينفجر ضاحكا .. نظرت لها بدهشة ... نظرت لي في امتنان وقالت : 

- لا تخف يا عزيزي أحمد .. أنت أفضل صديق لي حقا .. لقد كنت أرى إذا كنت تصادقني خوفا مني .. شكرا لك يا عزيزي ..

وهنا انحنت تطبع قبلة سريعة على جبيني المندهش .. ثم انطلقت راكضة بسعادة مختفية عن ناظري .. 

ظللت مندهشا مما حدث فترة من الزمن .. ومرت السنين تلو السنين .. و تخرجنا من المدرسة .. و سافرت إلى الجامعة في مصر ..وقد كانت آخر مرة رأيت فيها آرزو هي في السنة الماضية عندما زرت تركيا كعادتي في نهاية العام .. عندها نظرت لها بدهشة حقيقية ... لكن هذه المرة كان هناك سبب آخر لدهشتي .. كانت تزور نورهان في بيتها بعد أن تطورت صداقتهما جدا .. ورأيتها بشكل جديد تماما هذه المرة .. لقد كانت آرزو محجبة .

----------


## علياء أمجد

حكاية شياطين السيرك

" لعمري إن مهرجي السيرك كائنات قذرة، خذها كلمة من رجل نام مع هذه المخلوقات في غرفة واحدة " 

حياتي كانت غاية في القصر والتفاهة .. وجدت نفسي أغادر الدنيا قبل أن أوعى عليها .. سنوات حياتي الثلاثة والعشرين لا أذكر منها شيئا ذا قيمة .. كل شيء كان تقليديا .. المدرسة .. البيت .. فتاة الجيران الحسناء .. ابنة عمي التي تصر أمي أنها رائعة رغم أنها كالبومة المكتنزة .. حلم العمل في القاهرة .. خطبة فتاة لم أرها في حياتي سوى في تلك المرة التي يطلقون عليها اسم ( الشوفة ) ؛ حينما تدخل علينا بصينية من الشاي في خجل شاعرة شعور البضاعة وهي تعرض أمام الزبائن ...نعم الجماد يشعر ياعزيزي .. هذا ما ستكتشفه لاحقا بعد أن تغادر هذا العالم القصير جدا .

أعيش في مدينة ساحلية شعبية تدعى جمصة .. أعرف أنه اسم يشعرك بعدم الارتياح لكنه اسم المكان الذي فرض عليً أن يكون بلدي .. وفرض عليً أن أحبه و أدافع عنه ضد أي شخص يحاول المساس به .. إن جمصة مدينة ساحلية تعتبر مصيفا لمحدودي الدخل ؛ وهو اسم أطلقته الحكومة المصرية على الفقراء الذين يشكلون ثلاثة أرباع الشعب تقريبا .. الشهر الأخير من حياتي كان ملحمة تعلمت فيها أن الدنيا لم تكن أبدا بخير .. و أن البشر هم أضعف السلالات العاقلة التي خلقت ... أضعفها و أكثرها غرورا وغطرسة . 

انتهيت من التعليم الثانوي المصري الحقير سريعا .. وبدأت في رحلة البحث عن العمل إياها ... قمت بعدة سفرات خائبة إلى القاهرة و الإسكندرية لعرض نفسي على أشخاص ربما يجدونني ذا نفع في مؤسساتهم …في النهاية وجدت عملا كخادم لعائلة تسكن في أحد البيوت الراقية في المعادي .. عملت معهم أكثر من سنة حتى عشقوني وأصبحت منهم .. مهلا .. هل أخبرتك باسمي ؟ لا عليك ففي العالم الذي أنا فيه الآن لا نهتم بالأسماء مطلقا .. كان اسمي هو إسماعيل ... إسماعيل سري ... أبيض البشرة .. أزرق العينين .. بني الشعر ناعمه .. يبدو شكلي طفوليا بشكل يزيل توتر كل من يقابلني .. نعم هذه الأوصاف يمكنها أن تشكل ملامح مصرية ريفية رغم أنها نادرة الوجود نوعا ما . 

ربما يكون الشيء الوحيد المختلف في شخصيتي هي أنني أعشق السيرك منذ صغري .. لم أفوت أي عرض سيرك أسبوعي أبدا في أي بلد أسكن فيها .. كانت التذكرة بثمن زهيد .. بالطبع كنت أتابع عروض السيرك على القناة الثانية والتي كانت تعرضها مساء كل يوم ثلاثاء .. رأيت عروضا من سيرك باروم في ألمانيا و سيرك دو هيفير الباريسي .. أيضا سيرك بيلاروسيا المذهل .. وأنا لا أمل أبدا رغم أن العروض ربما تبدو مكررة للبعض .. السيرك قديما كان وحشيا .. قتال و دماء و آلاف المشاهدين تصيبههم نشوة القتل ... كان يدعى الكولوسيوم .. الآن أصبح الأمر أكثر تحضرا بالطبع .. لكن صدقني .. ليس أكثر متعة . 

لم يمض الكثير من الوقت حتى وجدت نفسي مسافرا إلى موسكو .. نعم إلى موسكو في روسيا .. أسمع بالطبع سؤالك و أتوقعه .. كنت منذ قليل أبحث عن عمل في جمصة فمالذي أودى بي إلى روسيا .. كان الشهر الأخير من حياتي غريبا جدا .. لكني سأختصر عليك الأمر .. ببساطة سافرت مع العائلة التي أخدمها في إجازة سنوية قصيرة .. وفكرة هذه العائلة المدللة عن الإجازة السنوية هي شهر من الاستجمام في دولة جميلة ..وفي تلك السنة كانت روسيا هي هدفهم .. وقد قرروا أخذي معهم إلى هناك لخدمتهم خاصة أن الأب لن يسافر معهم ... هذه هي قصة ذهابي لروسيا باختصار .. الأكثر أهمية هو ما حدث لي في روسيا نفسها .. وكيف مت فيها . 

من الصعب جدا أن تأخذ شخصا من أبناء جمصة و ترمي به في موسكو هكذا بدون مقدمات ... وتفترض منه أنه سيكون مسؤولا عن عائلة من أم و ثلاثة أطفال ... وصلنا إلى مطار دوموديدفو الذي بدا لي كبيرا ومنظما بشكل مبالغ فيه رغم وجود آلاف المسافرين .. ليس كالمطار المصري الذي يشعرك أنك في حمام كبير مزدحم .. برغم هذا أنهينا الإجراءات في حوالي ساعتين .. فتشوا كل حقائبنا .. لابد أنني لم أرق لهم .. فمن سيفتش على عائلة مسكينة كهذه لو لم يكن معم أحمق مثلي . 

أمضينا الليلة في فندق ما لا أذكر اسمه .. لكنني عرفت أنه في منطقة ما تدعى الريغستراتسيا .. الاسم الذي لم أكن لأستطيع قراءته أصلا وقتها .. كانت رحلتنا إلى روسيا أسبوعين .. قضيت مع العائلة أسبوعا منهما والباقي قضته العائلة والشرطة في البحث عني .. مسكينة هي هذه العائلة .. أعرف تماما كم أفسدت إجازتهم التي لا يحظون بها إلا مرة في العام . 

نعم مشينا على نهر موسكوفا .. ورأينا مبنى الكريملين .. تلك المنطقة بالذات تشعرك أنها متحف للمباني الواقفة أمامك كعارضات الأزياء .. الكريملين .. قصور سانكت .. قصر الملكة إيكاترينا الأحمر .. كاتدرائيات ... متاحف .. أمضينا وقتا جميلا بين معالم روسيا حتى أتت ليلة الجمعة .. كان مقصدنا في تلك الليلة هو سيرك موسكو الكبير .. ولك أن تتخيل كيف كانت حماستي وقتها ... كنت متحمسا حتى يمكنك أن تسمع دقات قلبي .. تلك الدقات التي سمعتها لآخر مرة في تلك الليلة . 

كان السيرك الذي أراه في جمصة و حتى السيرك المصري الروسي في القاهرة مجرد لعب أطفال أغبياء بالنسبة لهذا الحفل الخيالي الذي رأيته في آخر ليالي حياتي .. مدرجات كالمسرح الروماني الدائري إياه .. قاعة عرض عبارة عن قاعدة متحركة على أحدث الأنظمة في منتصف المدرج الدائري.. مصممة بحيث يصبح بإمكانها النزول تحت مستوى الأرض والتحول إلى خمسة أشكال مختلفة .. جليد .. مياه .. رمال .. جمباز .. و أرضية فيلم ماتريكس السوداء .. كنت موهوما ...رأيت عروضا كثيرة متتابعة غاية في الرقي والإتقان .. أذكر أنه كانت هناك دراجات نارية تدور داخل كرة خشبية عملاقة ... لاعبي جمباز يقفزون في السماء بشكل مرعب بينما الخلفية بالأعلى تتحول لتماثل الفضاء الخارجي بنجومه وكواكبه ... فجأة يتحول المسرح لحوض مائي و نرى عرض التماسيح المتوحشة .. وبعد قليل تجده أصبح أرضا رملية تجري عليها الجياد ... كان كل شيء ساحرا جدا .. تبع هذا كله عرض المهرجين .. وهي فقرة محببة لمعظم الناس .. و أنا منهم .

اختلاف تام عن مهرجي مصر أصحاب الكروش الكبيرة والصوت الأجش والدم الثقيل .. هؤلاء مهرجين على أحدث طراز ممكن .... أرى كبيرهم يلبس عباءة حمراء طويلة و يضع قرنين على رأسه .. ياله من شكل غريب لمهرج .. شعرت أنه يجب أن أذهب إلى الحمام فورا و إلا ستحدث أمور ليست سارة على الإطلاق ... قمت من مكاني و شرعت في البحث هنا وهناك ... وقد طال الأمر معي .. نسيت أن أخبركم أمرا.. لقد كنت مشهورا بالغباء .

لازلت أبحث .. أنظر إلى المسرح .. غادر المهرجون المسرح وبدأت فقرة الساحر .. رجل وسيم ذو شعر طويل أنيق أسود يرتدي بدلة سوداء ويقوم بحيل عادية في البداية لا تلبث أن تتحول لحيل لا تصدق ... أين أنا ؟ .. يالغبائي .. لم أحفظ مكان مقعدي ... من المستحيل في هذا المكان أن تعرف أين كنت تجلس .. هذه قاعة تسع أكثر من عشرين ألف شخص على الأقل ...ثم أين هو ذلك الحمام اللعين .

استوقفت أحد العاملين و قضيت وقتا رهيبا معه حتى فهم أنني أريد الحمام .. لغتي الإنجليزية معدومة ويبدو من منظره أنه لم يسمع أصلا عن اللغة العربية .. في النهاية أخذني من يدي و أراني طريق الحمام ..أنهيت أموري بالداخل سريعا .. لكن ما هذه الضجة بالخارج .؟

هناك صوت مزعج جدا بالخارج .. خرجت سريعا لأرى .. كل شيء يبدو على مايرام .. الناس كلها حبست أنفاسها وتحولت الأرضية لأرضية فيلم ماتريكس السوداء الشهيرة ذات النقاط .. ما هذه الضجة بالخارج ؟ لاحقا اكتشفت أنه لا توجد ضجة بالخارج .. وأن الضجة التي أسمعها هي بالداخل .. هناك دوخة غريبة أشعر بها وصوت غريب لا أدري ما هيته في دماغي .. لا أذكر ماذا حدث .. آخر ما أذكره هو أنني جاث على ركبتي و هناك على المسرح رجال ببدلات سوداء يؤدون عرضا ما يشبه فيلم ماتريكس .


بالفعل لا أذكر شيئا البتة .. كانت غيبوبة متقطعة فيما يبدو .. كلما أفتح عيني أرى ستارا أخضر غريبا ومجموعة من الأصوات تتحدث بالروسية .. ثم أغيب مرة أخرى عن الوعي .. 

- موﭽـتي كَفَريت ميدلنا ﭘـﭽالستا ( من فضلك هلا تحدثت ببطء ؟ )

- يا ني خَتشو أب إتم كَفَريت ( لا أريد التحدث عن هذا ) 

- تي مني ﭭيريش؟ ( هل تثق بي ؟ ) 

- كَنيشنا ( نعم ) 

- ﭘرْدَلـﭽيتي سـﭭَيو رابوتو ﭘـﭽالستا ( إذن تابع عملك من فضلك ) 

فتحت عيني ببطء .... أرى بعض المهرجين يقفون أمام مرآة كبيرة يبللون منديلا ما بمادة ما في كأس ما ثم يمسحون به المساحيق الملونة على وجوههم ... إن وجوههم كبيرة نوعا ما ... هاهو رئيسهم ذو العباءة الحمراء يتكلم بضع كلمات آمرة لواحد منهم ثم يشرع في إزالة المساحيق عن وجهه بدوره ... ثم بدأ يخلع القرنين القطنيين الذين كان يضعهما على رأسه ... هناك شيء ما لا أفهمه .. أم أنه تأثير الغيبوبة ... هؤلاء المهرجين .. إنهم ..يبدو أنهم ... كان يجب أن أفقد الوعي مرة أخرى .

أفتح عيني فجأة .. ظلام تام .. صوت جهاز التكييف الرتيب ... أصوات شخير مقززة ... أنا راقد على الأرض وهناك ما يقرب من أربع أجساد نائمة على أربع أسرة حولي .. تسللت إلى أنفي رائحة منتنة .. يبدو أنني كنت أحلم أحلاما رهيبة .. أذكر أنني رأيت مجموعة من الرجال حمر البشرة جدا ذوو أسنان صفراء مقززة يتحدثون إلي بلغة غريبة .. ثم أنه كانت لديهم قرون قصيرة حمراء .. هذه الرائحة منتنة بحق .. و ها أنا أفقد وعيي للمرة الثالثة و الأخيرة في تلك الليلة . 

فجأة استيقظت على أصوات عالية جدا صمت أذني .. هناك ظلام و أضواء ملونة تتابع على وجهي .. أشعر أنني معلق في السماء بشكل ما ... لا أرى شيئا تقريبا مما هو حولي .. لكني أسمع صوت موسيقى من النوع الذي يميز أفلام الحركة .. بدأت عيني تعتاد البيئة وبدأت أسمع أصوات أناس كثيرة من حولي .. صوت شخص يتحدث عبر المايكروفون .. أصوات هتاف و تصفيق من عدد رهيب من الناس لا أراهم جيدا ... فجأة أضاء المكان كله دفعة واحدة .. ورأيت كل شيء . 

أنا معلق على ارتفاع متوسط بحبال محكمة في وسط مسرح السيرك ... حولي عشرين ألف متفرج يهتفون و يصفقون وينتظرون شيئا ما ... نظرت إلى المسرح من تحتي .. أرى أربع مهرجين يدورون حول القاعة بشكل استعراضي ويحثون الجمهور على الهتاف بصوت أعلى .. أمسك كبير المهرجين بالمايكروفون وقال شيئا ما بنبرة استهزاء و أشار إلي .. المفاجأة التي اكتشفتها هي أنني كنت معلقا هكذا مرتديا ملابس المهرجين .. شعرت بالأنف الأحمر الكبير المثبت على أنفي .. لم أستوعب الأمر .. كنت قد أصبحت فجأة مهرجا معلقا وسط سيرك موسكو الكبير . 

شيء ما أشعر أنه جامد في ملامحي كلها .. أشعر أن ملامحي كلها ضاحكة بشكل إجباري .. كلما حاولت تحريك عضلات وجهي أفشل ويظل التعبير الضاحك هو الغالب .. كان عقلي أصغر من أن يستوعب شيئا وقتها .. أسمع ضحكات الجمهور على دعابة ما قالها أحد المهرجين ... بدأت الموسيقى الحركية مرة أخرى .. تلك الموسيقى التي تجهزك لأمر جلل سيحدث بعدها .. الجمهور مترقب .. المهرجين وقفوا على شكل دائرة تحتي بحيث تكون وجوههم إلى الجمهور .. ما الأمر .. لا أشعر أنني على مايرام .. وفجأة حدث شيء رهيب . 

اشتعلت ملابسي بالنار فجأة ... مع صرخات الدهشة من الجمهور .. عشرون ألف صرخة دهشة سمعتها مع حرارة مفاجأة شعرت بها في أطرافي .. إنني أشتعل .. لا لست أشتعل .. إن أطرافي هي التي تشتعل ... النار شبت فجأة في أكمامي و ساقيً الاثنتين .. ولم تمس باقي الملابس ... لا أفهم شيئا ... ملامحي لازالت ضاحكة .. الحرارة تتزايد ببطء .. النار تأكل الملابس التي اكتشفت أنها ثقيلة حجبت جلدي عن النار لفترة وجيزة .. باقي الملابس على صدري و حوضي لا تصل إليها النار لسبب ما... الجمهور تحولت دهشته إلى تصفيق إعجاب ... مهلا أيها الحمقى .. إن ملابسي تذوب .. شعرت بلسعة النار على أطرافي ... الجمهور يصفق .. صرخت صرخة عالية جدا لم أسمعها أنا نفسي ... موسيقى تصم الآذان ... تصفيق حار .. وأنا أحترق . 

أنظر وسط الناس .. وجوه ضاحكة مستمتعة .. أطفال مندهشون .. مهرجين يستعرضون حركات استعراضية على المسرح ... أنا أحترق .. إن أطرافي تحترق أيها السفاحين .. ألا تشعرون ؟ ... أنا أصرخ بألم رهيب .. لكن بلا جدوى ... لازالت ملامحي ضاحكة جدا ... ما هذا الذي أراه وسط الجمهور .. أنا لا أفهم شيئا .. نزلت دموعي الساخنة على وجنتي الملتهبتين .. كانت أطرافي تحترق فعلا .

تلك النظرة التي حانت مني إلى الجمهور رأيت فيها أمرا لا يصدق ... رأيت العائلة التي أعمل خادما لديهم يضحكون و يأكلون الفيشار و يستمتعون بالعرض جدا ... إنهم يصفقون مع الناس ... لكن من هذا الذي يجلس بجانبهم هناك .. ياللهول ... لقد رأيت نفسي جالسا مع العائلة .. إنه أنا .. ملامحي المتحمسة والمندهشة من تلك العروض الروسية التي لطالما حلمت برؤيتها ... كنت أستمتع وأضحك جدا .. يالهول ما أرى . 
أنا أموت ببطء .. أموت من الألم و الحرقة .. قدماي و يداي تذوبان بالنيران ... ألم لا يصفه ألف حرف ... المهرجين لازالوا يقولون دعابات تضحك الجمهور .. أرى نفسي بينهم أصفق .. و العائلة تصفق بجانبي ... شعرت بنفسي وقد نزل بي الحبل فجأة على الأرضية التي تحولت لحوض ماء كبير جدا .. نزلت في المياه الباردة ثم أخرجني الحبل مرة أخرى عدة مرات و أنا أسمع ضحكات الجمهور ... ثم أخرجني الحبل و علقني مرة أخرى أمام الكل ....لم أكن أشعر بأي شيء ... ببساطة لأن روحي كانت قد فارقت جسدي صاعدة إلى السماء .

إن ما تعرفونه أيها البشر عن المهرجين لايكاد يذكر .. هل منكم من أحد له صديق أو قريب يعمل مهرجا في سيرك ؟ هل سمعتم من أحد أصدقائكم أن له قريب أو صديق يعمل مهرجا في السيرك .. أعرف أن الإجابة بالنفي القاطع .. أنتم تنظرون إلى المهرج في السيرك و تظنون بتفكيركم البشري الطبيعي أنه شخص عادي له عائلة و يعيش حياة طبيعية خارج السيرك كأي شخص... لكن دعوني أخبركم أمرا .

هذه الكائنات ليست من البشر في شيء .. إنها من الشياطين .... شياطين خلقت من نار كبقية الشياطين وتنزلت مع بقية الشياطين لتعمل عمل بقية الشياطين... الفارق أنهم شياطين ذوو كيان مرئي ... يؤدون عملهم على أتم وجه .. يمتعون البشر بحركات و أقوال سخيفة تافهة .. البشر يعلمون بسخافتها لكنهم يستمتعون بها .. ويضحكون عليها ضحكات سريعة لا تدري مدى صدقها .. 

لقد أحرقوا روحي البريئة التي لم تفقه شيئا بعد قربانا لإضحاك بعض البشر الذين رأيت نفسي أضحك بينهم . ..هكذا هو المبدأ أيها الإنسان .. نحن نضحكك ونمتعك .. لكنك تضحك على أمر نفسك التي تتعذب في الجهة الأخرى حتى البكاء ..

نعم هم في كل مكان .. بل إن منهم من يجري منكم مجرى الدم و لا تشعرون بهم .. يحدثونكم وتحدثونهم .. يناقشونكم و تجادلونهم .. هم مهرجين من الطراز الأول ... يصورون لكم أفعالكم كأنها غاية في الإمتاع .. بينما هي غاية في السخافة ... نعم هم شياطين .. منهم من يتنزلون كل ليلة إلى قاعات السيرك .. يؤدون دورهم اليومي ثم لن تدري عنهم شيئا حتى الليلة التالية .. هؤلاء هم شياطين السيرك .

- تي مني ﭭيريش؟ ( هل تثق بي ؟ ) 

- كَنيشنا ( نعم ) 

- ﭘرْدَلـﭽيتي سـﭭَيو رابوتو ﭘـﭽالستا ( إذن تابع عملك من فضلك ) 

تمت

----------


## علياء أمجد

حكاية عين الشر 


" العين حق لتورد الرجل القبر والجمل القدر ، وإن أكثر هلاك أمتي في العين"


إنها حضرموت .. المدينة الوحيدة العربية التي تحمل نفس الاسم منذ آلاف السنين .. حضارة عريقة لازالت تترك ندوبا في عادات أهلها .. ابتسم بفخر يا رجل فأنت تعيش في وادي المسيلة .. ذلك الوادي الذي كان نهرا عظيما تربت على ضفافه أعتى الحضارات في القدم .. واجعل ابتسامتك تتسع أكثر فأنت منتم لقبيلة الحموم .. القبيلة التي تفخر بين القبائل اليمنية الأخرى أنها لم ترضخ للحكومة الأجنبية أثناء استعمارها للبلاد .. ولو لم تكن من قبيلتنا فابتسم أيضا بفخر لأنك تحدث الآن واحدا من الحموم .. محدثك هو السيد طويبة .. طويبة الحموم . 

معذرة لأنني لم أقدم نفسي أولا .. طويبة الحموم ، مقاول مخضرم من أهل حضرموت .. لكنني لست هنا للحديث عن نفسي .. ولا عن قبيلتي .. أنا هنا للحديث عن ذلك الرجل الواقف هناك .. هل رثيت لحاله من النظرة الأولى ؟ رجل هزيل أعمى في الثلاثينات يتكيء على عصا يمشي بها على غير هدى بينما يعدل النظارة الشمسية الكبيرة التي يحب العميان لبسها لسبب غير مفهوم .. هل تصدقني لو أخبرتك أن هذا الرجل لا يجرؤ أهل اليمن كلهم على الوقوف في وجهه ؟ هذا الرجل الهزيل هو أرحب .. أرحب الحموم .. أخي . 

سأنقل لك الصورة منذ البداية و كأنني أعرض فيلما على آلة عرض أفلام قديمة... فلنبدأ معا .. هل ترى ذلك الطفل الجالس في فصله في انعزال على تلك المنضدة هناك ؟ نعم ذلك الذي تركز عليه الكاميرا .. هذا هو أرحب أخي في سن الثامنة .. إن له حاجبين صارمين نوعا ما ونظرات جادة بالنسبة لطفل في سنه ... الشاشة الآن تعرض لك ست صور لأطفال صغار ، كل صورة طفل مكتوب تحتها اسمه .. وهذا التاريخ الذي تراه تحت كل صورة والذي كتب على طراز ( من عام ...... حتى عام ..... ) يمثل الفترة التي عاشها كل طفل منهم حتى مات .. نعم كلهم ماتوا وهم أطفال .. ربما ستجد كلامي غريبا نوعا ما لكن هؤلاء الأطفال كانوا أقرب أصدقاء لأخي أرحب في فترة الدراسة الابتدائية . 

تنتقل بك الكاميرا الآن إلى مشهد آخر .. هل ترى ذلك الفتى الراقد على السرير ؟ هذا هو أرحب أخي في مرحلة مراهقته .. كان يعاني من إفراط في حبوب الشباب التي استعمرت وجهه لمدة طويلة ... والآن ابق معي .. هل ترى ذلك الشاب الوسيم الواقف يتحدث هناك .. أنت تراه من جانبه الأيمن .. بعد لحظات سيستدير لتراه بوضوح .. ها هو هناك يتحرك .. هل رأيت ؟ .. لا تفزع .. إن الجانب الآخر من وجهه محروق .. اللحم دخل على بعضه ليشكل منظرا بشعا .. هذا الشاب يدعى فاتح .. وهو شاب سيء الحظ .. تعرض لحادث سيارة رهيب احترق فيه نصف وجهه .... حرق لا أمل في إصلاحه .. إن فاتح كان شابا أحبته وعشقته فتاة تدعى سندس ... و سندس هي ابنة خالة أرحب .. وهي الفتاة التي كان يهواها أرحب في تلك الفترة .. بل كان يتنفسها . 

دعنا نكمل قصتنا .. ترى الآن مشهدا من داخل سيارة ... إن الشاب الذي يقود السيارة هو أرحب .. إنه مسافر في طريق سريع ما .. هناك سيارة فخمة تتجاوزه بسرعة ... نظر أرحب إلى السيارة قليلا ثم أعاد بصره ليركز على الطريق ... بعد أكثر من عشرة أميال رأى أرحب السيارة مرة أخرى ... لكنها كانت مقلوبة على جانب الطريق السريع .. تابعها ببصره حتى تجاوزها و أكمل طريقه وهو يهز كتفيه متحسرا في فتور على طيش السائقين الشباب هذه الأيام . 

الآن انتقلت الكاميرا بك إلى مشهد صاخب نوعا ما .. رقص و طبول .. إنه عرس كبير ... كل هؤلاء الحاضرين أقربائي .. أعراس قبيلة الحموم لها طابع خاص جدا .. يمكنك أن ترى العريس بين الحشود .. ها هو هناك .. نعم إنه أنا .. وهو عرسي ...كنت سعيدا لأنني تزوجت فتاة كنت أريدها فعلا .. هذا الجالس هناك هو أرحب .. أراك اعتدت ملامحه وعظام وجهه البارزة الآن ... كانت ليلة من أحلى ليالي حياتي ... استيقظت في اليوم التالي لأجد زوجتي ترقد بجانبي ميته .. سكت قلبها عن الخفقان لسبب لا أدريه حتى الآن .. لقد سمعت عن موت الفجأة و أستعيذ منه دائما .. لكن يبدو أنه أتاني في أحب الناس إلى قلبي .

هل تريد مشاهد أخرى لتفهم الحقيقة المرة أم أن هذا يكفي ؟ نعم أنا أعترف .. أنا أخ شقيق لأشد عين حسودة في اليمن كلها .. بل في العالم كله على حسب ظني .. إن أرحب الحموم مشهور في اليمن ... لا يجرؤ شخص مهما كان عاقلا رزينا أن يواجهه أو يتعرف به خوفا على نفسه .. كانت هناك أوقات أرى أخي أرحب يمشي ليتباعد الناس عن مساره حتى لا يراهم .. كان مرعبا .. نعم أقولها ... لو كان الحقد رجلا لكان أرحب . 

لقد بلغت شهرته أن عقدت معه أحد المجلات العربية الشهيرة جدا مقابلة كاملة قرأها الكثير من الناس ولم يصدقوها ... كان يقول إن كل شيء يحدث رغما عنه .. عندما ينظر إلى شيء جميل لا يقدر إلا أن ينظر له تلك النظرة التي قد لا تستمر أكثر من ثانية .. لكنها تكون كافية .. ثم يختم اللقاء بالقول إنه ومنذ صغره و الكل يتحاشاه ولا يحبه أحد حتى أقرباءه .. وكل ما يفعله هو أنه يعامل الناس بالمثل .. من حقك أن تكره من يكرهك .. ولو كرهك كل الناس فمن حقك أن تكره كل الناس .. وليس لك أدنى ذنب إذا كان كرهك هذا يؤذيهم بهذا الشكل . 

لم يعاني أحد مثلما عانينا نحن قبيلة الحموم .. لقد أسقط أرحب سمعة العائلة التي أصبحت مرتبطة باسمه المقبض حتى الآن .. هذا بغض النظر عن أن أذيته طالتنا أكثر من غيرنا لأننا أكثر الناس الذين يحتكون به .. عندما تتعامل مع أرحب و تحدثه فإنك تتعامل مع شخص عادي جدا .. لا تشعر بشيء مريب فيه إلا أنه صموت بعض الشيء و كلامه مقتضب وجيز .. لكنك بعد أن تغادره تتكشف لك مصيبة لاتزال تنهش فيك حتى تهلكك .. أحيانا قد يحدث هذا إذا مررت من أمامه و ألقيت عليه التحية فقط ... أو حتى مررت ولم تلقها ... كان رجلا شريرا حقودا .

لك أن تتصور حال أرحب وشعوره .. كل الذين يكرهونه و يكرههم يرتعبون منه .. لذا كان يتسلط .. لا يجرؤ أحد أن يرفض له طلبا مهما كان ... فعل أرحب كل شر يمكنك تصوره في العالم ... أخذ أموال أناس أمام أعيتهم ... ضرب .. اعتدى .. اغتصب ... وصل إلى مرحلة أن خرجت عليه إشاعات أنه هو المسيح الدجال نفسه .. البعض بدأ يصدق هذا بالفعل ... كان يجب أن يوضح حد لكل هذه المأساة قبل أن ينهار اسمنا على رأسنا ولا تقوم لنا قائمة مرة أخرى . 

لقد أريتك إياه في البداية وهو أعمى البصر يهتدي بعصا حقيرة .. رغم هذا فلا يزال هناك من يرتعب و يرتجف عندما يلتفت ناحيته أرحب وهو أعمى مرتديا تلك النظارات السوداء .. كيف أصبح أعمى ؟ هل هذا سؤالك ؟ إن لهذا قصة ...

كانت هناك محاولات عديدة لقتل أرحب .. ليس هذا غريبا و كل أهل اليمن يتمنون موته .. لكن كل المحاولات باءت بالفشل رغم أن بعضها كان بالأسلحة النارية ... لكن الله إذا كتب عليك أن تعيش ، فستعيش و لو اجتمع الكون كلهم للفتك بك .. هذه قاعدة مسلم بها .

أذكر في تلك الأيام ذلك الاجتماع الكبير لقبيلة الحموم ... كل الرؤوس الكبيرة حضروا الاجتماع ....كانوا بالطبع يتناقشون في أمر واحد ... أرحب الحموم .. وما حدث لنا بسبب أرحب الحموم ... كانت الآراء متضاربة جدا إلى حد النزاع الحاد ... لكن في النهاية اتفق الكل على ما سيحدث .. لقد قررنا أن نجرده من سلاحه إلى الأبد ...قررنا أن نغتال بصر ابننا أرحب .
كان تفكيرنا منطقيا جدا رغم بشاعته ... هذا رجل سيقتل عاجلا أو آجلا .. اسم الحموم أصبح في التراب .. وأصبح ينعكس علينا كأشخاص في تعامل الناس معنا .. لابد أن نفعلها نحن .. لن نقتله بالطبع فلسنا بمجرمين ... نحن فقط سنغتال بصره .. ويجب أن نفعل هذا بأيدينا نحن .. وأن يكون هذا على مرأى ومسمع من كل القبائل ... فيعود لنا ماء وجهنا و تعود لنا هيبتنا بينهم . 


دعني أنقل لك الصورة كاملة كما حدثت في تلك الفترة المشهودة .. وجد أرحب الحموم نفسه ذات يوم مدعوا إلى حفل عائلي بسيط ... عائلة من قبيلتنا تحتفل لسبب عائلي ليس مهما جدا ... من الغريب أن يدعوه أحد ... لكنه قبل الدعوة بساطة وحضر الاحتفال .. في منتصف تلك الليلة أصيب أرحب بدوار مباغت .. دوار أجبره على أن يسند رأسه على المائدة التي كان يجلس إليها ويغيب عن الوعي بهدوء . 

يمكنك الآن أن تراني قد أتيت و معي بعض الرجال من أقاربنا لنحمل أرحب بعيدا عن تلك الصالة وندخله إلى أخد غرف البيت .. يمكنك أن تراني أيضا أكشف عن ذراعه و أحقنه بمادة ما بسرعة .. ثم ترانا نغلق الباب بإحكام وراءنا وننسحب في هدوء ونعود لنكمل الحفل . 

في اليوم التالي يمكنك أن ترى تجمعا في الشارع الرئيسي بوادي المسيلة يزداد كلما مر الوقت ..... كان تجمهرا كبيرا من الناس يبدون و كأنهم أتوا لرؤية حدث ما .. ثم يمكنك أن ترى مجموعة من الرجال يحملون شخصا معصوب العينين ويخترقون صفوف الجموع متجهين إلى ساحة رملية قريبة .. نعم هذا أنا و بعض من أقربائي نحمل أرحب . 

وضعناه على الأرض ... كان مكبلا بشكل يستحيل معه أن يحرك يديه أو قدميه .. الشمس في منتصف السماء والجو حار خانق كأنك تقف في فرن كبير .. هل تتساءل عما نفعله ؟ نحن ننفذ ما اتفقنا عليه نحن أكابر الحموم .. نفعل ما كان يجب أن نفعله منذ زمن .. يمكنك سماع صوت أرحب مكتوما من وراء الكمامة المحكمة التي وضعناها على فمه .. لا أدري لو كنت قد لاحظت أم لا ، لكننا أيضا قيدنا حركة رقبة أرحب بشكل يستحيل له تحريكها .. لا زلت أسمع سؤالك عما نبتغي .. تابع و ستفهم كل شيء . 

الناس ينظرون لبعضهم غير فاهمين لشيء و تعالت أصواتهم ... فجأة أزلنا العصابة عن عين أرحب و اتضح كل شيء ... هناك حديدتان دائريتان غريبتا الشكل كل واحدة موضوعة على عين من عيونه .. ألم تعرف ما هية الحديدتين بعد ؟ إنها أداة استعرناها من عيادة طبيب العيون .. وهي تمسك الجفون لتبقي العين مفتوحة دائما بشكل إجباري مهما حاول المريض إغلاقها .. يستعملونها في العمليات الجراحية على العين عامة .. سمعنا من أرحب صرخة مكتومة لكنها بدت عالية جدا في آذاننا .. صرخة ألم ... فقد كنا قد وجهنا جسده و رأسه عيناه لينظر إجباريا إلى قرص الشمس الكبير .

حاول أن يتملص مرارا بتحريك جسمه في محاولة للانقلاب على بطنه لكننا طبعا اخترنا أقوى رجالنا لتكبيله و تثبيته على الأرض .. كان أحد مشاهد حضرموت التي لا ينساها أي يمني ... لحظة اغتيال عين الشر ... الناس توقفوا أماكنهم من هول الموقف ... يمكنك أن ترى رجالا من الشرطة يقفون لمشاهدة الحدث دون محاولة للتدخل ... فنحن نفعل فعلا نحافظ به على الأمن العام و ليس العكس . 

كانت هذه هي الخطة ببساطة .. كيف تغتال بصر إنسان دون أن تقدم على أفعال شنيعة مثل فقء العين أو صب ماء ساخن عليها أو حتى اقتلاعها بيدك أو بالسكين أو ضربه عليها مباشرة ... كان أرحب يصرخ .. ويحرك كرة عينيه يمينا و شمالا للهرب من قرص الشمس ... كان يتألم بقسوة ... هل تصفنا بقساة القلوب ؟ أنت لا تعرف الشر الكامن داخل هذا الرجل ... إن الأمر كله يذكرني بمشهد تكرر كثيرا في الحضارات القديمة .. مشهد حرق الساحرة .. لقد كانوا يأتون بها و يصلبونها أمام الكل و يحرقونها .. هي عملية طبيعية يتم فيها تطهير الشر .. الفرق هنا أن الشر متمثل في عيني رجل .

ظللنا على هذا الحال أربع ساعات كاملة .. حتى نتأكد أن بصره قد احترق .. أصبنا بالإجهاد الشديد نحن وكل الحضور .. في النهاية أضفنا اللمسة الأخيرة .. أخرج ثلاثة منا أقلام من النوع الذي ينبعث منه ليزر ويستعمل في المحاضرات .. تلك الأقلام التي تباع في السوق بمائتي ريال يمني .. وهو سعر زهيد جدا على عكس ما يأتي في الأذهان .. وجهنا الليزر إلى عينيه مباشرة لمدة كافية .. وهكذا أنهينا العملية .. وتطهر اسم قبيلتنا .. كانت عملية اغتيال .. اغتيال بصر .

أعدنا العصابة على عين أرحب و حملناه على أكتافنا مغادرين المكان إلى منزل العائلة الكبير .. كان منهارا ... وضعناه داخل حمام بارد ليغتسل بعد كل هذا الإجهاد .. ثم أرقدناه على سرير ووضعنا له قماشا مملوء بالثلج على عينيه لنخفف من ألمه .. كان في حالة يرثى لها .. لم ينطق بكلمة ... رغم أن كلام كبير العائلة له كان قاسيا وهو يخبره أنه الآن قد تطهر من شره إلى الأبد وبأنه سيسمح له بالسكن و العيش في أي بيت من بيوت العائلة يختار وهم ملزمين بكافة احتياجاته .. قال له أيضا أنه سيزوجه لو أراد ذلك ... كانت أياما لا تنسى حقا . 

بعد شهر وثلاثة أيام بالضبط توفي أرحب ... وجد ملقى على الأرض في بيت العائلة الكبير .. و خرجت الحموم كلها في جنازته ... كنت من الذين حملوا نعشه ... كانت الجنازة تمشي بهدوء حتى وصلنا إلى مقابر الحموم الشهيرة ... كنا قد جهزنا له قبرا خاصا بعيدا عن القبور الأخرى .. فقد كنا نعتقد أن هذا أكثر أمنا بشكل ما... وصلنا إلى قبره .. لكن ما هذا ؟ لماذا لم يحفر هؤلاء الحمقى القبر جيدا . 

رأيت راعي المقبرة يتجادل مع أحد كبار العائلة و يقسم بأغلظ الأيمان أنه حفر القبر بالحجم المعتاد في كل القبور .. وهو يمارس هذه المهنة منذ عشرين عاما و ليس من المعقول أن يخطيء مثل هذا الخطأ الغبي الآن ... لم نضيع مزيدا من الوقت .. طلبنا منه أن يزيد حجم الحفرة لننهي هذه المهمة بسرعة .. و بالفعل أمسك الرجل جاروفه و بدأ في الحفر . 

لست أدري شيئا عن الحفر .. لكن إما أن هذا الرجل لا يفقه شيئا أو أن هذا التراب لا يتحرك فعلا ..... الرجل يبذل مجهودا هائلا كما هو واضح و جدران القبر كما هي لا تتزحزح .. أخذ يضرب الجدران بجاروفه بقوة بلا فائدة ... وهنا نزل الشباب لمساعدته ... البعض أمسك حجرا ثقيلا وأخذ يضرب على الجدران في محاولة لتوسيع الحفرة ... نصف ساعة كاملة ونحن نحاول .. حتى يئسنا تماما .

شرع الرجل في حفر قبر جديد . .لكن شيئا حدث في تلك المقبرة ... الرجل أصيب بالذهول العارم ... الأرض لا تستجيب للجاروف كأنها تأباه ... تحول ذهول الرجل إلى رعب و قراءة للمعوذتين .. ثم بدأ اهتمامنا يعود مرة أخرى للقبر الضيق الأول .. حملنا أرحب من نعشه وأدخلناه في ذلك القبر الضيق .. وقد بذلنا في هذا جهدا حقيقيا ... كان هذا هو الحل الوحيد ... لم نعد نريد شيئا أكثر من أن ندفن هذا الرجل لننتهي من هذا العذاب . 

بدأنا في ردم القبر بعد أن أدخلنا أرحب ... حتى سوينا الأرض جيدا .. وبدأنا ننفض التراب عن ملابسنا ... دقائق و سمعنا ما أرجف قلوبنا و أذهل عيوننا كلنا بلا استثناء ... سمعنا صوتا أرضيا خفيفا من النوع الذي تسمعه في وقت الزلزال ... وصوت تكسر عظام واضح جدا .. يا إلهي هل أنا أهذي ؟ 

عدنا إلى ديارنا .. وهناك فهمت كل شيء كما حدثنا أحد الشيوخ من قبيلتنا ... حدثنا عن ضيق قبر الحاسد وظلمته .. و هو شيء ليس بغريب على روحه .. ففي حياة الحاسد يكون في كدر نفساني و ضيق دائم في صدره .. ويستمر هذا الضيق معه في قبره ... لكن أن يضم القبر على عظامه حتى يكسرها فهذا عذاب منزل من الله لهذا الرجل الحسود بالذات دون غيره .. هكذا كانت نهاية أرحب أخي .. أرحب الحموم .

----------


## علياء أمجد

حكاية المانيكان 


" أنتم صنعتم لنا مكانا مثاليا لنعيش فيه .. ونحن هيأنا لكم مكانا حارقا تموتون فيه " 


أشعر بملل رهيب .. الأيام رتيبة بشكل يصيبك بالنعاس .. أنظر من وراء زجاج ( فاترينة ) هذا المحل إلى الشارع في فتور .. يالكمية البشر .. متى أتى كل هؤلاء إلى العالم ؟ ومتى سيرحلون ؟ إن لكل منهم حكايته .. أشعر أن هناك الملايين من الناس يطوفون بالخارج في هذا الحي المزدحم .. يبدون وكأنهم لا يذهبون إلى أي مكان .. هم فقط يطوفون بالخارج .. هذا الحي في مانيلا هو حي باكو ... ونسميه هنا الحي الأصفر .. وهذا لأن أكثر قاطنيه من اليابانيين الذين وفدوا إلى مانيلا منذ قديم الزمان أيام وجود الإسبان فيها .. الإسبان لهم علامات حضارية جميلة في بلدتنا مثل الكاتدرائيات والحدائق .. أما اليابانيين فأشعر أنهم سمجون جدا .. ولم نأخذ من مجيئهم سوى اللون الأصفر .


أنا في هذا المحل الشهير في وسط الحي الأصفر .. محل ليفيز للملابس الجاهزة .. ألم ترني بعد ؟ ها أنا أقف هناك في الفاترينة الزجاجية .. أنت ضعيف النظر جدا و أحمق مثل كافة بنو جنسك ... انظر جيدا وستراني .. هل ترى هذه الزبونة الذي أتت تتفحص قميصي في إعجاب ؟ نعم إنه أنا التي أحدثك ؟ أنا هي تلك المانيكان الأنيقة يا صاحب العقل القاصر .. أنا سومارا التي لا يمر عليها شخص إلا و أبدى إعجابه بأناقتها .. بعقليتك القاصرة أسمعك تسأل نفسك كيف أحدثك ؟ بل من أنا أصلا ... كنت أود أن أحكي لك الحكاية التي أدخرها سريعا .. لكن يبدو أنني يجب أن أفسر لك ما هيتي أولا .


نحن هنا منذ البداية .. نحن هنا قبل أن تأتوا أنتم .. هنا منذ ملايين السنين .. والأرض بأكملها كانت ملك لنا وحدنا .. وعندما نزل جنسك البشري إلى الأرض .. حكم علينا بالاختفاء .. تسألني من نحن ؟ إننا الجن أيها القاصر ... الجن الذين تحجمت جميع ممالكهم وإمبراطورياتهم ونفوذهم بسبب كائن أحمق مثلك .. لكننا موجودون .. أنت لا تدري بقصورك و غرورك أننا في كل مكان حولك .. بل إن منا من وكلوا ليكونوا قرناء لشخصك القذر يتابعك أينما تذهب .. ولولا أن هناك حدودا وضعت بين جنسنا الفاخر وجنسك الضعيف لكنا حولنا حياتك إلى جحيم ... وكل حد بين شيئين له ثغرات عدة ... وبسبب كرهنا الشديد لك فقد أصبحنا خبراء في استغلال هذه الثغرات .. وسنظل نفعل هذا ولن نمله على الإطلاق . 


نعم أنا الجنية التي تسكن ذلك المانيكان بريء المنظر الذي يتوسط هذا المحل ... إن الجان أنواع عديدة تفوق قدرتكم على التفكير .. وأنت لا تتخيل أن هناك جنس كامل منا يسكن في تلك الأجساد والتماثيل التي تصنعها أيديكم .. شرط أن يكون هذا الجسد برأس ذات رقبة .. سواء كان جسد إنسان أو حيوان أو حتى جسد كائن خرافي ... فور انتهاء صانعيكم من صنعه يحل فيه واحد من جنسنا .. وأنتم تفرطون في صنع هذه الأجساد بمسميات كثيرة ... الأصنام الأثرية .. التماثيل في المتاحف أو الميادين .. المانيكانات ... ألعاب الأطفال بأنواعها .. أيها القاصر ... هل أدركت الآن أننا حولك في كل مكان وأنت لا تشعر ؟ مهلا .. هناك وجه جديد أراه لأول مرة يعمل في محلنا .. فتاة مكتنزة متوسطة الجمال ..ذات ملامح غير مريحة ... يبدو أنه قد تم تعيينها اليوم فقط .. 


إنها ترتدي ذلك الزي الأزرق الذي ترتديه العاملات في محلنا .. قميص و تنورة قصيرة فوق الركبة وربطة شعر زرقاء ... إنها تضحك مع جريس .. جريس تعمل هنا منذ سنوات ويبدو أنهما سيكونان صداقة ما .. هي أحد المحظوظات ....لإنه لا يعمل في محل ليفيز الشهير إلا المحظوظات فقط .. قطع ضحكاتهن أن دخل المحل شاب ياباني وسيم ألقى التحية بصوت عال ..وعندما أقول أنه شاب ياباني وسيم فما أعنيه هو أن عيناه أوسع من غيره ... اليابانيون يحملون عقدة من ضيق عيونهم دائما ، لذا تجد كل شخصيات الكرتون اليابانية ذات أعين واسعة جدا تحمل ثلث الوجه ... هذا أول شرط تتعلمه إذا أردت احتراف هذا النوع من الفن .. الرسم الياباني يصب الاهتمام على العين فقط بينما تقتصر باقي ملامح الوجه على بعض الخطوط هنا وهناك ... الخلاصة أن الشاب الوسيم كان يحتاج إلى بزة رسمية .. وهاهي جريس قد ساقته وراءها لتختار له شيئا مناسبا ... وهاهي تلك الفتاة الجديدة - التي عرفت فيما بعد أن اسمها هو مادل - تمشي وراءهما لتتعلم كيفية جعل الزبون يخرج من المحل وقد صرف كل ما يملك . 


الحكاية المعتادة .. الشاب غاب عقله تماما عن جريس التي نبحت صوتها في الكلام عن هذه البزة أو تلك .. بينما عيناه تسترق نظرات إلى مادل .. إنه عيب هذه المهنة ... من الصعب أن تكمل فيها فتاة مكتنزة متوسطة الجمال .. لكن مادل رسمت وجها ثلجيا وأبدت أنها تهتم لكل كلمة تقولها جريس ... الشاب استنفذ كل الطرق التي يمكن أن تجذب بها اهتمام فتاة ما .. لكن الجليد على وجه مادل كان يزداد ... جرب الفتى أن يكون طريفا ففشل .. جرب أن يضيق عينيه من حين لآخر ليعطي انطباعا بالخطورة ففشل .. جرب أن يسأل مادل عن رأيها في كل قطعة تعرضها له جريس فكانت تقول كلمات مقتضبة جدا من النوع الذي يقتل فيك أي رغبة للحديث .. في النهاية تظاهر الفتى أن وراءه أمرا ما ... فقط ليعود ثانية بالطبع فيجرب مرة أخرى ... هذا السيناريو رأيته آلاف المرات ... وسيتكرر اليوم عشرات المرات مع عشرات الفتيات ... ألم أقل أنها حياة رتيبة ؟ 


قل لي هل أخبرتك كم يكرهك جنسنا ؟ وكيف أننا نستغل أي فرصة للظفر بك ؟ أنت لا تعرف أن جنسنا هو سبب أي حريق حدث في هذا الكون .. راجع الملفات الجنائية لأي حريق وأحص بنفسك عدد المجسمات والتماثيل التي كانت موضوعة في المكان .. كيف نسبب الحريق ؟ سؤال أحمق كصاحبه .. سل لماذا نسبب الحريق ... لازلت تجعلني أتكلم في أمور لا أريدها .. إن جهلك لا يطاق .


لقد أتينا من النار .. هي جزء من أرواحنا .. وعندما تتقد وتشتعل في عالمك القاصر ، يكون الانضمام إليها من أجمل متعنا .. و الذوبان فيها هو قمة شهوتنا و نشوتنا .. لكن ليس لأجل النار نفسها .. بل لأجل الأرواح التي تحرقها في طريقها .. دعك من اللذة الغامرة التي تنتابنا عندما تحرق هذه النار أرواح بشرية .. البشر ضحايا أغبياء .. ونحن نشعلها نارا كلما سنحت لنا الفرصة .. هل قابلت بشريا بعد أن مات بالاحتراق ؟ هل حدثك عما رأى ؟ هل حدثك عن جنسنا ؟ لن أتحدث أكثر من هذا .. التزم الصمت و دعني أكمل لك ما بدأته .


في اليوم التالي دخل علينا الشاب الياباني واسع العينين نفسه و ألفى التحية بصوت عال ... اتجهت له جريس و تكلما بضع دقائق ... ثم مشت ومشى وراءها .. أشارت لمادل لتتبعهما ففعلت .. وها هي تعرض له أنواعا من البزات ... وها هو ينسى كل شيء ويحاول أن يجذب انتباه مادل التي رسمت الوجه الثلجي إياه .. وأجابت بنفس العبارات المقتضبة إياها .. في النهاية مثل الفتى وكأن هناك موعدا هاما وراءه وانصرف بسرعة ... هذا يبدو مألوفا جدا .. لقد قلت أن الحياة رتيبة وتتكرر .. لكن ليس هكذا .. في اليوم التالي أتى الفتى الوسيم إياه .. و ألقى التحية إياها ... و اتجهت له جريس .. و عرضت له الأنواع إياها .. و مادل كانت هناك بالوجه الجليدي إياه .. وفي اليوم التالي أتى نفس الشاب و ... 


مهلا ... ألاحظ أشياء غريبة هذه الأيام بالفعل ... الفتى الكاشير الذي يدعى موديستو يتشاجر كل يوم مع رجل سمين ذو شارب كث يأتي و يبدأ بالتذمر على الأسعار ثم ينتهي بسب موديستو بأمه ... هناك كذلك طفل شحاذ ذو شعر أحمر ناري يدخل هنا كل يوم ويتفحص بعض الملابس في قسم الأطفال حتى يأتي رجل الأمن الضخم المدعو بينجي فيلقي به خارجا ... أرى الآن أمامي امرأة ممتلئة جدا تدخل مع زوجها .. هذه تأتي كل يوم في هذا الوقت و تخرج وقد اشترت نفس أنواع الملابس ويخرج زوجها كل يوم متذمرا ... هناك فتيات يأتين هنا كل يوم بملابس المدرسة بعد انتهاء يومهم الدراسي و يقفن لتفحص نفس أنواع الملابس كل يوم .. وكل يوم يخرجن ضاحكات ولا يشترين شيئا .. وهاهو الفتى الياباني الوسيم يدخل مرة أخرى ... 


إنه منتصف الليل ... موعد إغلاق المحل قد حان الآن ... لازال هناك زبائن قليلة جدا يحاول الكاشير موديستو أن ينجر أمورهم بسرعة .. لم تمض عشر دقائق إلا وقد أصبح المحل خال .. وبدأ رجل الأمن يغلق أنوار المحل تدريجيا ... ثم أغلق أبواب المحل الكبيرة .. فساد الظلام الدامس ... و سمعته يغلق الأبواب الحديدية في الخارج .. ثم انصرف الجميع ... إنه وقت حريتنا الآن .. أخيرا يمكنني التحرك بهذا الجسد الغبي الذي أسكن فيه ... لست وحدي هنا ... هناك قبيلة كاملة من المانيكانات بدؤوا يتحركون الآن بحرية في المحل ... نعم ... نحن نأخذ حريتنا عندما تغيب عنا أعينكم القذرة .. لا خوفا منكم حاشانا .. و إنما لأن هذا قانون صارم جدا على جنسنا كله ... كل ذا رقبة يتحرك عندما تغيب عنه أعين البشر ... و البشر أغبى من أن يلاحظوا شيئا عند عودتهم إليه ... حتى لو تغير وضع وقفته فهم أغبى من أن يلاحظوا .. و إن لاحظوا فإن تفكيرهم أكثر قصورا من مجرد الشك في حقيقة ما حدث .

أرى الآن المانيكانات ميريل و نيبريدا و سييلو و أفانسينا و ديلاروز كلهن وجدنها فرصة لفك القيد الذي كانت تحاصرهم به أعين البشر وبدؤوا في التحرك و الحديث بحرية ... بالفعل لاحظ الكل أن هناك مشاهد تتكرر كل يوم منذ أسبوع بشكل مستفز ... حتى أن سييلو أقسمت أن هناك شاب يأتي كل يوم ويتحسس قميصها بإعجاب ثم ينادي العامل و يصر أن يشتري القميص الموضوع عليها وليس الموجود على الرف .. ويصر على رأيه حتى يضطر العامل أن يخلع القميص عن سييلو و يبيعه إياه بسعر أغلى من سعره ... و يأتي الفتى كل يوم ويشتري كل قميص يضعونه على سييلو المسكينة . 

طبعا كل ما أقوله لك الآن غريب على مسامعك ... لكننا اتفقنا على أنك قاصر العقل ... هذه الأمور نراها نحن أقل غرابة لأننا نعرف أكثر .. نعرف أن القرين بعد موت صاحبه وبعد مضي مئات السنين عل الدفن ، يكلف أن يعيد أداء مشاهد معينة من حياة صاحبه ... لماذا ؟ لا أحد يدري ... ولا أحد سيدري ... إنها أسرار جنس كامل .. في عالمك إفشاء الأسرار شيء سهل جدا ... لكن عالمنا يختلف ... هذه أشياء مستحيلة الحدوث ... هذا يعني أن كل هؤلاء الذين يأتون و يروحون كل يوم هم قرناء ... لكن لماذا يجتمعون كل يوم في محل ليفيز للملابس الجاهزة ؟

إنه يوم جديد .. أرى نفس الشخصيات قد أتت و اجتمعت في المحل كل يؤدي مشهدا رأيته عشرات المرات من قبل ... جريس تحاول منذ أسبوع إقناع الشاب الياباني أن يشتري شيئا ما .. وهناك ذلك الشاب يجادل العامل في أمر قميص سييلو ... فجأة حدث شيء في غاية الغرابة ... بدأ بعض الشباب يغلقون أبواب المحل فجأة بعنف .. وعلت همهمة الزبائن .. أفاق الحارس بينجي من غفوته .. لم يستوعب شيئا ... أخرج الشباب مسدسات من مكان ما و أطلقوا عدة طلقات في الهواء .. هذه عملية سطو مسلح .. والسطو على محل ليفيز في هذا الوقت من اليوم مربح جدا .... من ذا الذي قال أن الحياة مملة .. كم أحببت هؤلاء الشباب . 

صرخات نساء .. بكاء أطفال ... همهمات رجال ... طلقات مسدسات .. مجرمين يطالبون الكل بالجلوس على الأرض ... أرى الكل قد جلس .. لكن ذلك الطفل الشحاذ ذو الشعر الأحمر مازال واقفا بتحدي .. و أرى أيضا ذلك الرجل السمين ذو الشارب الكث كف عن التشاجر مع موديستو ووقف مقطبا جبينه رافضا الجلوس ... فتيات المدارس توقفن عن الضحك و نظرن نظرة جامدة و أبين أن يجلسن مع الجالسين ... الشاب الياباني إياه أراه يقف راسما أعتى علامات الخطورة على وجهه ... طلقات المسدس اشتعلت مرة أخرى ... صيحات مجرمين ... إنهم يهددون الواقفين بتحويل أجسادهم إلى مصفاة ... وهاهو أحدهم يصوب مسدسه على الرجل ذو الشارب الكث ... وهاهو الرجل يقف في تحدي .. وهاهو المجرم يطلق النار . 

" لكن لماذا يجتمعون كل يوم في محل ليفيز للملابس الجاهزة ؟ " 

صرخات نساء ورجال .. نحيب أطفال .. كرش رجل ذو شارب كث ينزف دما بينما يقف الرجل مكانه وكأن كل هذا لا يعنيه ... مجرمون ينظرون في ذهول ... مجرمون آخرون يصوبون مسدساتهم ويفتحوا النار على صاحب الشارب الكث .. دماء تنزف ... رجل سمين ذو شارب كث يبدو بصحة عالية رغم أن جسده تحول إلى مصفاة .. مجرمون تحول ذهولهم إلى رعب جنوني وبدأوا في إطلاق النار في كل مكان على كل الواقفين .. طفل شحاذ ذو شعر أحمر ينزف دما أحمر من رأسه بينما ينظر في جمود ... فتيات مدارس لوثت ملابسهن المدرسة بدمائهن بينما ينظرن لبعضهن في فتور ... صرخات مجرمين ... زبائن مغمى عليهم أو ماتوا بالسكتة القلبية لن تعرف أبدا .

" وجه جديد أراه لأول مرة يعمل في محلنا " 

أسمع أصوات سيارات الشرطة بالخارج .. أرى المجرمين في حالة من الذعر .. ليس من الشرطة بالطبع وإنما مما رأوه بداخل محل ليفيز .. هاهم يفرون إلى الباب .. رغم أن الشرطة بالخارج إلا أنها أكثر رحمة من هذا العذاب .. يحاولون فتح الأبواب التي أغلقوها ... لكن لا مجال .. لقد أوصدت الأبواب .. لا تسأل عن الكيفية .. فقط أوصدت .

" فتاة مكتنزة متوسطة الجمال ..ذات ملامح غير مريحة "

نظر المجرمون إلى الخلف في رعب .... وهنا رأى الكل مشهدا عجيبا ... بدأت الملامح الجامدة لكل الواقفين الذين أخافوا المجرمين تتحول إلى ملامح مذعورة جدا .. ملامح رسمت عليها أعتى علامات الرعب .. وكانوا كلهم ينظرون إلى نقطة واحدة .. مادل ... التي بدأت تطلق النار عليهم بدورها ... لكن في هدوء شديد .... وأصبحوا يتساقطون أمام طلقاتها .. لا تزعج عقلك القاصر بالتفكير ... هذه الفتاة هي قاتلتهم ... وموضوع تكرر المشاهد لم نلاحظه إلا بعد عمل هذه الفتاة في المحل ... كانت هذه هي قاتلتهم في حياتهم الحقيقية ... وقاتلتهم بعد مماتهم . 

مهلا ... أرى المانيكان ديلاروز بدأت في إعطاء إشارة ما .. هناك سيجارة مشتعلة سقطت من فم أحد المجرمين إلى الأرض الرخامية .. لكن ديلاروز نجحت في جعل السيجارة تلامس أحد أقمشة الملابس المعروضة .. نجحت ولم ينتبه أحد لحركاتها وسط كل هذا الجنون ... هذا يعني أن الموازين ستنقلب .. وأنه دورنا في هذه المسرحية . 

نار بدأت صغيرة لكنها اشتعلت بسرعة غير مفهومة في كل ما حولها .. سرعة اشتعال النيران في الحرائق نحن سببها الوحيد .. فالجذوة الصغيرة يمكننا جعلها نيران رهيبة تأكل غابة بأكملها .. الناس تصرخ .. المجرمون يصرخون .. هناك أجساد واقفة تنزف منها الدماء وتنظر لكل ما يحدث في برود تام .... واشتعلت النار أكثر ... أسمع ضربات على الأبواب بالخارج ... هناك نوافذ لكنها عالية جدا وتحتاج لسلالم ليمكن الوصول إليها . 

الكل في الداخل أصبح يجري و يصرخ .. ضربات على الأبواب و محاولات مستميتة لفتحها دون جدوى ... تسألني من أوصد الأبواب فجأة هكذا ؟ .... لا تستهن بجنسنا أيها القاصر ... لحظة إنهم يكسرون الباب من الخارج ... إنهم ينجحون في هذا ... لقد كسروا الباب الكبير الرئيسي .... الكل في الداخل والخارج توافد على الباب ... أناس بالداخل يودون الخروج .. و شرطة بالخارج تحاول الدخول للقبض على بعض من في الداخل ... لكن مهلا ... فجأة سقطت كل الأبواب الحديدية الخارجية واصطدم بها الجميع ؟ هل ستعاود سؤالي عمن أنزل الأبواب أيها القاصر عديم النفع ؟ من خلال الباب أرى في الخارج سيارات مطافيء قد وصلت للمكان و بدأت في تحريك سلمها في اتجاه النوافذ العالية ... لكن هيهات ... لقد كان حفلنا قد بدأ ... وصل حجم النار إلى الحجم الذي يسمح لنا بالتحرر ... وقد تحررنا ... 

نعم يمكنني أن أقول أنها كانت ليلة غاية في اللذة و الإشباع ... أرواح بشرية بريئة .. وأرواح مجرمين .. وروح قاتلة مسلسلة .. وقرناء سيئ الحظ .. إن جنسنا هو الذي يسود في النهاية .. لا أحد يقف أمام النار .. نيراننا توقدت في وجه رجال الإسعاف الذين كسروا النوافذ و بدأوا في إطلاق المياه من خراطيمهم السخيفة ... هؤلاء تساقطوا من فوق النوافذ إلى داخل المبنى و ليس إلى الخارج ... من الممتع إضافة أرواح أبطال المطافيء أيضا إلى المجموعة . 

في داخل محل ليفيز للملابس كنا نتحرك .. فجأة رأى الناس مجموعة من المانيكانات دبت فيها الحياة و توحشت ملامحها وصارت تعطي تعبيرات بوجوهها كالبشر تماما ... وتوحشها ليس توحشا عاديا .. كان توحشا رهيبا حارقا ... كنا نمسك بواحد من هؤلاء البشر و النار مشتعلة فينا .. و نقبض على جسده حتى تشتعل فيه النار .. ويحترق ... ليس فقط يحترق .. إنه يحترق و تحترق روحه معه .

إنها لذة ما بعدها لذة ... لثد قدرت جريدة مالايا الفلبينية عدد ضحايا هذا الحريق بحوالي مائتان و سبعون شخصا ... وكتبت كلمات بشرية حمقاء عن الخبراء الذين تحدثوا عن ماس كهربائي ما ... وعن تحليل جنائي للحريق وعلاقته بمجموعة المجرمين الذين صادف وجودهم هناك في ذلك الوقت . 

مرحبا بكم مرة أخرى .. محدثتكم سومارا من محل يوكاي للملابس الجاهزة على أطراف مانيلا ... نعم أنا المانيكان ... هل تفتح عقلك و أصبحت تدرك معنى هذه الكلمة الآن يا صاحب العقل القاصر ... لن أعرفك على باقي المجموعة ... يمكنك رؤيتهم بنفسك ... نيبريدا و سييلو و أفانسينا ... كلهن واقفات بأناقة هنا وهناك .. و مجموعة من الوجوه البلهاء تنظر لهن في إعجاب ... نحن المانيكان .. بل نحن أكثر من هذا .. لطالما كنا نراقبك .. وسنظل نراقبك .. و إننا نراقبك الآن .. لا تنظر لنا هكذا أيها القاصر ... فقط تذكر ما قلته لك يوما ... لولا أن هناك حدودا وضعت بين جنسنا الفاخر وجنسك الضعيف لكنا حولنا حياتك إلى جحيم .. لكنها فقط مسألة وقت ... نعم ... إنها مسألة وقت .

----------


## علياء أمجد

حكاية الدماء المقدسة


"يابني أنا والدتك .. لكنك إذا رأيتني وقد طال الشعر على وجهي و تقوس ناباي و أصبحت أكره نور الصباح ، فاقتلني يابني " 


كم أمقت تلك الأيام التي كنت فيها واحدة من أمثالكم .. أفكر مثلكم .. أحلم أحلاما حمقاء و أبحث عن متع زائفة.. أتجمل و أتعطر لأبدو أكثر احتراما أمام أناس يتجملون و يتعطرون لنفس السبب .. أقرأ كتبكم البلهاء لأبدو أكثر ثقافة أمام مجموعة من الجهلاء ... والآن أنظر إلى ما أنتم عليه من التدهور ثم أنظر إلى مرآتي و أبتسم ... لست شخصية أنانية لأستأثر لنفسي بما وصلت إليه ... بل إن هدفي أن يرتقي غيري في السلسة الحيوية كما ارتقيت .. أعود أنظر إلى مرآتي و أبتسم ... و ناباي يبتسمان معي في سخرية . 

سأتبسط في حديثي نوعا ما .. فأنتم تحتاجون إلى هذا .. أنا الدكتورة بريانكا شونرا ، استشارية أمراض الدم الشهيرة بمستشفى العائلة المقدسة في بومباي بالهند .. توفي زوجي و أنا طالبة في الكلية خلال السنين الأولى من زواجنا .. كنت قد أنجبت منه ابني راج .. بعد وفاة زوجي كرست حياتي كلها من أجل راج .. وراج وحده .. لأجله تخرجت من كليتي بدرجات عالية .. ولأجله وحده سافرت إلى انجلترا و أمريكا لأحصل على الماجيستير و الدكتوراه وهو معي .. ثم عدت إلى الهند .. كان تخصصي في الطب هو أمراض الدم .. ولا أدري لماذا اخترت هذا المجال بالذات .. لكني شعرت أنه الأنسب . 

وصلت إلى كل ما تحلم به أي طبيبة في الهند من ناحية المادة و مستوى المعيشة المتقدم ... سيارة فاخرة .. بيت كبير في بندره بمدينة بومباي .. راتب شهري يزيد جدا عما يجب أن تكون عليه حاملة الدكتوراه من أمريكا ... ربيت راج تربية صارمة جدا .. كنت اختار له كل شيء منذ أن كان طفلا مرورا بمرحلة المراهقة وحتى هذه اللحظة وهو في بداية العشرينات .. ملابسه .. قصة شعره ... وحتى كلية الطب فرضتها عليه فرضا .. فرضت عليه الفتاة التي يجب أن تكون زوجته .. ولكن راج عند هذه النقطة عصاني .. نعم يمكنك أن تفرض على أي شخص أي شيء إلا أن تفرضعليه أن يحب أو يكره . 

هذه مشكلة كل أم في العالم تربي ابنا وحيدا .. هي تفني عمرها كله من أجله فقط لتأتي طفلة من صاحبات الصدور غير المكتملة لتأخذه على طبق من ذهب .. فقط لأنها ضحكت له ذات مرة في بلاهة .. لن أسرد لكم تلك الدراما الاجتماعية المألوفة .. أنتم في غنى عن كل هذا .. بل إن كل هذا سخف بشر .. ولست هنا للحديث عن سخف بشر ... تعرفتم علي بما فيه الكفاية الآن ... ما أنا هنا للحديث عنه هو الطوق الذي سينقلكم من بحر السخف الذي تعيشون فيه إلى بر الرقي .. أنا هنا لأحدثكم عن البورفوريا ... وتذكروا هذه الكلمة جيدا .

إن الدم مخلوق عظيم .. هو ليس مجرد سائل كما تقول كتبكم ... بل إنه مخلوق .. لأنه حي .. كل شيء فيه حي .. بداية بالبروتينات الجانبية التي تنقل الغذاء وانتهاء بالخلايا البيضاء الدفاعية ... لقد نوهت لك أنني استشارية في أمراض الدم .. تعلمت الدم في أرقى مدارسكم العالمية .. علمتموني أن البورفوريا مرض خبيث يصيب الدم و يجب التخلص منه قبل أن يتفاقم .. و بذلتم جهودا خرافية لعلاجه حتى نجحتم وببراعة .. إن البورفوريا أيها الجهلة هي حالة مقدسة تمر بها دماؤكم البشرية لترتقي .. أنتم تذكرونني بالشخص الذي اكتشف جذوة نار دافئة في صحراء شديدة البرودة فأطفأها ظنا منه أنها ربما ستحرقه .

فلنر ماذا تقول كتبكم ؟ تقول أن الدم ببساطة يتركب من مادة معقدة نوعا ما تدعى هيموجلوبين .. و أن الجسم يصنع هذه المادة ذات الاسم المعقد من مادة أبسط تدعى هيم ...هذا ما تتشدقون به ليل نهار ... لكن عندما يحدث تحور غير مفهوم – كما تقولون - في مادة الهيم البسيطة ، فإنها لا تصنع هيموجلوبين في النهاية بل تؤدي لصنع مواد أخرى غريبة – كما تقولون – أحدها يدعى البورفرين ... وهذا الأخير عندما يتراكم في الدم يوصله لحالة مرضية – كما تقولون – تدعى البورفوريا . 

علمتمونا كيف نعرف مريض البورفوريا عندما نراه أمامنا ؟ ألم رهيب في البطن .... قيء متكرر .. ثم نلاحظ أن المريض زادت نسبة الشعر في وجهه .... و أصبح حساسا جدا لأي ضوء .. ثم وفي النهاية يلتوي ناباه و يزيدان في الطول ... بعدها تبدأ حاجته إلى الدماء تزيد شيئا فشيئا ... هل يذكركم هذا بشيء ؟ بالطبع أنتم تأخذون هذا المريض إلى عياداتكم و تعطونه كل الدماء التي يحتاج إليها بأسلوب طبي ثم تعزلوه عن الناس حتى لا تعدي حالته أحدا ... و تعالجونه حتى يعود إلى طبيعته . 

ما لا تقوله كتبكم ولن تصل إليه عقول علماؤكم هو أن من تأتيه البورفوريا يبدأ دمه في التحور من الدم البشري ليصبح ذا طبيعة أخرى أكثر رقيا ... طبيعة الفامباير .. أو كما تسمونه في مصطلحاتكم الناقصة بمصاص الدماء .. أنتم أطلقتم هذا الاسم لأول مرة على الامبراطور فلاد الثالث ، امبراطور مقاطعة والاشيا برومانيا والذي أسميتموه ( دراكيولا ) أو الشيطان .. رغم أنه لا علاقة تربطه بالشياطين .. إن السيد فلاد ليس أسطورة خيالية ... لقد ارتقى السيد فلاد وتحور من الطبيعة البشرية إلى طبيعة الفامباير المقدسة .. بل و أصبح أشهر فامباير بالنسبة إليكم .. ليس هو كبير عشيرة الفامباير كما هداكم خيالكم المريض .. هو فقط أكثرهم شهرة .... بالطبع استلهمتم من شخصيته الكاسحة أفلاما و روايات لا عدد لها .. وجنيتم من وراءه أموالا لا حصر لها كعادتكم البشرية المعروفة . 

كثير من البؤساء المشهورين أتاهم ذلك النداء – البورفوريا – لكنكم حطمتموه قبل اكتماله ... و أشهرهم الملك جورج الثالث و جدته ماري ستيوارت ... أنتم تظنون أن الفامباير هي أجناس مرعبة و مؤذية كالجن و الشياطين .. هذه حماقة .. إن هدف مصاص الدماء .. أي مصاص دماء هو ترقية البشرية و إعطائهم شرف الوصول إلى الحالة التي وصل هو إليها ... فيما سيأتي سأحكي تجربتي الشخصية مع البورفوريا .. أنا ارتقيت من استشارية بشرية شهيرة حمقاء إلى أكبر مصاصة دماء في الهند بأكملها . 

بدأ كل شيء بالصدفة ... في السنين الأولى من عملي بمستشفى العائلة المقدسة .. بالمناسبة هذا مجرد اسم وضعوه للمستشفى لكنها لا تتعلق بأي عائلات مقدسة ..بدأت الحكاية عندما دخلت على عيادتي الشهيرة فتاة متوسطة الجمال في مرحلة المراهقة .. فاتحة اللون عكس معظم فتيات الهند و ذات عيون بنية يائسة .. تملك شعرا أصفر جميلا تجعله كبنات المدارس الصغيرات حيث ترى خصلتين يخرجان من الشعر كقرون الاستشعار .... كانت تبدو مريضة جدا .. اللون الأصفر الشاحب ينطق من وجهها المراهق ويعطي تأثيرا دراميا مع لون شعرها .. أنا استشارية أمراض دم .. ومجيء هذه الفتاة عندي يعني أنه تم اكتشاف أن لديها غالبا فقر دم ككل الفتيات اللواتي يأتين إلي كل يوم ويتبين أن لديهم نوع من أنواع فقر الدم الخمسة .. لكن ومنذ نطقت الفتاة كلماتها الأولى اتضح لي أنها حالة من الحالات التي يعرف الطبيب أنها ستستهلك الكثير من وقته بالفعل . 

بورفوريا .. هذا مؤكد .. رأيت حالات بورفوريا نادرة فيما سبق من حياتي كان معظمها أثناء إنهائي لرسالة الماجيستير في لندن .. مريض يشكو من الآم في البطن و يحكي عن هلاوس يراها ويسمعها طيلة الوقت لدرجة أن معظمهم يتم تحويلهم للعيادة النفسية لتشارك في العلاج ... كانت الفتاة تدعى ريا .. وهذا كل ما تهمك معرفته حاليا .
كانت ريا هي أول حالة بورفوريا أراها في الهند .. وقد تصرفت كما تتصرف أي طبيبة استشارية تستحق مركزها وبدأت في طقوس العلاج بالترتيب الذي تعلمته و أعلمه لتلامذتي .. لكن ريا كانت تتصرف بحدة .. وترفض العلاج بقسوة إلى حد أننا كنا نكبلها على سرير المستشفى لنسقيها أو نحقنها العلاج بالقوة .. لا أفهم لماذا أتت إلينا لو كانت ترفض العلاج بهذه الطريقة .... كل ما قالته لنا هو أنها فتاة في السنة الأولى من الجامعة .. و أنها تريد أن ترتاح من آلامها .. و أن اسمها ريا .. و أنها هاربة من بيت أهلها مؤقتا . 

- مقدسة أنفاسنا .. مقدسة دماؤنا .. من الظلام المقدس أتينا .. و في الظلام المقدس نعيش .. وإلى الظلام المقدس نعود ... 
- ماذا تقولين يا ريا ؟ 
- خلقنا منذ خلقت الدماء على الأرض .. محرم علينا النور .. محرم علينا الهرم .. 
- إلى متى ستعيشين وسط هذه الأوهام يا فتاتي ؟ 
- دماؤكم غذاء أرواحنا .. منها نرتوي ... و ...
- أفيقي يا ريا .. أفيقي ... فلترحمنا السماء 
- نهاركم ليل لنا .. و ليلكم نهار لنا .. 
- ريا ؟
- نداؤنا شرف لكم .. فمنكم من يرضى الشرف .. ومنكم من يرضى العار .. 

لقد كانت ريا مصاصة دماء .. لم أكن أفهم شيئا وقتها .. كانت دماؤها تمر بالحالة الانتقالية المؤلمة التي يجب أن يمر بها أي فامباير.. لسبب ما كنت أقدم لها العلاج بشكل غير كامل .. ربما شفقة عليها و استجابة لرغباتها .. وربما فضول لأرى هذه الحالة الغريبة عن قرب .. رأيت كيف نمت لها شعيرات خفيفة ملحوظة على وجنتيها .. وكيف بدأت أنيابها تطول وتلتوي حتى أصبحت مخيفة فعلا .. وكيف كنت أكبلها على السرير فتجد قوة هائلة لفك القيد والانقضاض عليً ... أذكر كيف كانت شراستها حين خمشتني بأظفارها وفي وجهها ذلك التعبير الشبيه بالنمور ... وكيف حاول رجال الأمن إيقافها فاندهشوا من قوة جسدها الضعيف ثم أذكر كيف راوغتهم و هربت .. أذكر أيضا كيف تغيرت حياتي بعد تلك الليلة .. وكيف فهمت كل شيء على حقيقته . 

قرأت كل شيء كتب عن الفامباير و جنسهم .. وكان كل ما قرأته كلاما فارغا جدا ... يتحدثون عن قتلهم بالثوم و أن إبراز الصليب يؤذيهم .. أنا فامباير تحترم نفسها ... وهؤلاء لا يعرفون أنني الآن أمارس حياتي اليومية كأي إنسانة و أطبخ يوميا باستخدام الثوم ... ثم أنني أعلق صليبا ذهبيا صغيرا على رقبتي ... فرغم أنني هندية إلا أنني لا أؤمن بالهندوسية و دجلها .. فأنا من الطائفة المسيحية في الهند .. قرأت أيضا أن الفامباير لا يموتون ويعمرون أبد الدهر ... هراء .. نحن نموت كما تموتون تماما و حالتنا المقدسة لم تعط لنا أي ميزة فيما يتعلق بالعمر ... نحن فقط لا نهرم ولا نشيخ ... لكننا نموت بنفس الطرق التي تموتون بها ... قراءتي لكل هذه التفاهات زادني حيرة على حيرتي في تلك الأيام ... وزادتني تصميما على دراسة الأمر بنفسي عن قرب . 

طلبت من المستشفى أن أكون مسؤولة عن جميع حالات البورفوريا التي تأتي إلى المستشفى رغم وجود عدد من أطباء الدم الآخرين المتخصصين.. لكنني طلبت أن أكون مسؤولة عن هذه الحالات دون سواها .. كان المريض يأتي إليً بآلام في بطنه وهو لا يدري أن لديه بورفوريا .. وعندما أكتشفها باستمتاع ، أتركها تنمو بداخله ... بل لإنني كنت أحفزها وأزيد من سرعة تقدمها .. بمرور الوقت زادت خبرتي في التعامل مع هؤلاء المرضى .. مثلا تعلمت أن أكبل المريض إلى سريره بأغلال حديدية بينما أتابع حالته ... هل يبدو هذا شاذا ؟ دعني أخبرك بأمر لم أخبرك به سابقا .. أنا رئيسة قسم أمراض الدم في المستشفى .. وكل ما أريده ينفذ حرفيا .. خاصة عندما أطلب أن أختلي بالمريض في غرفة الكشف .. أو أن أمنع أي شخص من زيارته سواء من عائلته و أصدقاءه أو حتى الممرضات .. بدعوى الحرص على عدم العدوى التي أدعي أنها سريعة الانتقال بشكل مرعب . 

انتقلت من مرحلة دراسة الحالات إلى مرحلة الفهم الكامل ... هؤلاء المرضى يتحولون لمصاصي دماء .. بالطبع خلال تجاربي أراهم يصبحون شديدي العصبية عندما يتم تكبيلهم هكذا كالسجناء .. لكن هذه لم تكن أبدا مشكلة.. كنت دائما أحقنهم بأقوى أنواع المهدئات ... وعندما أعرف أنهم وصلوا للمرحلة النهائية من مرضهم و أصبحوا بعيدين نوعا ما عن كلمة بشر ، عندها وعندها فقط أطلقهم .. 

الغريب أنني لاحظت أنهم يتصرفون دائما كبشر عاديين يتحدثون ويتعاملون بشكل عادي .. والمفاجأة التي أظهرتها متابعتي الطبية الدقيقة لهم .. هي أن هناك أعصابا زائدة تنمو في أسنانهم .. وتحديدا حول منطقة الأنياب.. وهي تختلف عن كل أعصاب الأسنان في أنها أعصاب من النوع الإرادي .. تسمح لهم بتحكم إلى درجة ما في أنيابهم .. فهي تبرز إذا توحشوا أو تمت إثارتهم عصبيا أو جنسيا أو حتى تم حقنهم بمادة منشطة .. و تضمر عندما يكونون في حالتهم الطبيعية ..

دائما هم يحتاجون إلى دماء .. ودائما أحقنهم بما يحتاجونه منها ... لكنني إذا حرمتهم منها يزداد توحشهم جدا ...أجدهم يحاولون إخفاء عصبيتهم في البداية كما يحاول أن يخفي أي إنسان عصبيته ... لكنهم في النهاية يتحولون لوحوش كاسرة تحتاج إلى التكبيل بمقابض من حديد .. وهم لا يقبلون بأي دماء .. بل الطازجة منها فقط . 

نعم كنت أدرسهم دراسة احترافية .. ربما أدت هذه الدراسة إلى قتل بعض منهم .. و إيذاء البعض الآخر إيذاء فادحا ... لكنني كنت قد فهمت كل التطورات العضوية التي تطرأ عليهم .. ما كنت أجهله هو بم يشعرون .. لأنني كنت أستغرب جدا أنهم يتعاملون بشكل عادي بريء جدا .. كأن في الأمر سر ما .. 

الحق أنني كنت قد بدأت أهابهم و أخافهم شيئا فشيئا .. وبدأت أحلامي تتحول لكوابيس يومية مليئة بالدماء السوداء .. كل ليلة أقوم من فراشي فزعة ... بعض الكوابيس تصفني كجثة لا حيلة لها وبدلا من أن تنهشها الغربان كما هي العادة أراني تنهشني مجموعة من مصاصي الدماء .. و أحيانا أخرى أراني وكأني أسمع نداء غريبا مسموعا مثل نداء الكنيسة .. ثم أراني أتجه إلى النداء في الشارع ويتبعني مجموعة من الناس بعضهم أعرفهم .. عشت ليال كثيرة أندم فيها على ما فعلت و أقسم أن أعود استشارية عادية كما كنت .. ثم إنني ظللت أسبح في بحر أفكاري هذا حتى استيقظت يوما شاعرة بألم رهيب في معدتي . 

تحول فزعي هذا فورا إلى هيستيريا .. ذهبت إلى المستشفى كالمجنونة لأخضع نفسي للتحاليل التي أطلب من مرضاي أن يجرونها عادة ... النتائج كلها سالبة ... لكن هذا لا يعني شيئا .. النتائج لا تكون موجبة في بداية ظهور المرض .. ربما في مرحلته الثانية .. وعلى الجانب الآخر قد يكون هذا ألم معدة عاديا .. خاصة أنني فقدت شهيتي تماما في الآونة الأخيرة . 

استمر ألم البطن .. و صاحبه قيء متكرر بشكل أشعرني بالضعف الشديد ... رقدت في سريري في تلك الأيام غير قادرة على الحراك إلا بصعوبة .. راج ابني كان قلقا جدا علي ... حتى أنه أعطى لنفسه إجازة من كليته ليبقى بجانبي .. كان يوصلني إلى المستشفى لأخضع للتحاليل يوميا .. النتائج سالبة ... دائما سالبة .. 

في الأيام التالية شعرت أنني أصبحت أكثر وعيا .. أقصد أنني صرت أكثر حساسية لكل شيء يدور حولي .. حساسيتي للأصوات زادت بشكل مزعج حتى أنني أصبحت أسمع صوت وقوف راج على عتبة باب المنزل قبل أن يفتح الباب و أنا راقدة على سريري في غرفتي وراء صوت المكيف ....حساسيتي للروائح أشعر أنها زادت كثيرا .. لكن الأهم هو حساسيتي للأضواء .. في البداية كنت أشعر بصداع عندما يكون نور الغرفة مضاء ... وفي النهار عموما ... ثم تحول الصداع إلى صداع رهيب ثم إلى ألم شديد في البشرة يشبه لسعة الاحتراق .. في ذلك اليوم أيضا كانت نتائج التحاليل كلها سلبية .. لا أصدق .. أنا في بورفوريا لا شك فيها ... أنا أكثر من يعرف البورفوريا عند رؤيتها .. هناك شيء ما مريب .... ثم أنني أهلوس كثيرا جدا ولولا أن رباطة جأشي عالية و عقلي متفتح لكنت جننت منذ زمن . 

لابد أن أموت .. لا أريد أن أكمل هذا السيناريو .. كل هذا السخف يجب نهاؤه .. . رأيت ابني راج دخل عليً مهموما .. طلبت منه بهيستيريا أن يقتلني ليريحني من كل هذا الألم .. لن يفهم أنني أتحول إلى مصاصة دماء و أنه هذا الغافل – غالبا - سيكون أول ضحية لي.. مستحيل .. هذا راج .. وهو أغلى عندي من ذاتي... بدا راج منفعلا مع كلامي ثم أخذ في تهدئتي بحنان لم آلفه فيه .. قال لي أنني سأكون بخير و أن نتائج تحاليل سالبة ولا تشير لوجود أي مرض قاتل أو غير قاتل ...لكنني كنت أصرخ في هستيريا .. وفي النهاية أضطر أن يعطيني حقنة مهدئة رغما عني حتى رحت في النوم . 

" خلقنا منذ خلقت الدماء على الأرض .. محرم علينا النور .. محرم علينا الهرم"

استيقظت من النوم .. أنظر بنصف عين إلى الغرفة من حولي ... أرى راج نائما على أحد الكراسي القريبة.. هذا الفتى عاطفي بالفعل ... جل ما أفكر فيه الآن هو الانتحار .. هذه ستكون نهاية عادلة أكفر بها عن كل حماقاتي ... أخرجت شريط دواء مهديء و شرعت أخرج كل الحبوب منه .. أخرجت تنهيدة مريضة لم يسمعها سواي .. فجأة استيقظ راج ... نظر إلى بهدوء .. ثم تحولت ملامحه إلى الحدة والغضب عندما عرف ما أنتويه ... أخذ مني الحبوب بغلظة ورماها جانبا .. نظرت إليه باستغراب برهة .. ثم تحول هذا الاستغراب لغضب عارم . 

" مقدسة أنفاسنا .. مقدسة دماؤنا " 

صحت فيه بغلظة كما كنت أصيح فيه منذ صغره وأمرته أن يتركني أفعل ما أريد ... لكنه بدأ يتعلم العند معي هذا الفتى .. أمرته بغلظة أن يوصلني للمستشفى لأخضع للتحاليل مرة أخرى .. لكن راج زاد عناده .. وأنا زادت هيستيريتي .. و إذا به يقبل علي ليحتضنني و يهديء من روعتي فأخمشه بأظفاري و أضربه و أقاومه .. وهو يكبلني بحنان و يتحمل ما أفعله بصبر .. أصبحت شرسة لدرجة أنني جرحته عدة جروح في وجهه .. أمسك ابني راج بمحقن قريب بسرعة .. لكنني ضربت يده في غل ليطير المحقن بعيدا .. ثم صرخت فيه و خمشته مرة أخرى في وجهه ... لكن ما هذا ؟ 

" نداؤنا شرف لكم .. فمنكم من يرضى الشرف .. ومنكم من يرضى العار "

إن ابني راج فد توحش عليً فجأة ... و بدت ملامحه الوسيمة كملامح نمر حبيس ... ثم احتضنني بقوة شديدة لم أعهدها فيه ... نظرت له بدهشة ..فقط لو أن عيناي المرهقتين تخدعانني ... إن ابني راج له أنياب ... أنياب مقوسة تعتزم عنقي .... إن ابني الحبيب راج له عينان مخيفتان .. وعيناه هاتان تحمل رعبا و شراسة لا حد لهما .. انقض ابني راج على ً... أنستني الدهشة أنه يجب أن أقاوم لأبقى .. هذا ابني ... إن قواي تخور مني ... شيء ما تذكرته الآن بسرعة .. دائما راج هو الذي كان يخبرني بنتائج التحاليل جميعها .. ولم أكن أرى ضرورة للنظر فيها بعد كلماته الواثقة .. استسلمت له تماما ... لا أشعر بالألم .. بل بالخدر اللذيذ يسري في عروقي كلها .. أود أن أشعر بهذا الشعور طيلة حياتي ... ثم إنني أغلقت عيني بهدوء واستسلام تامين .. ثم إن راج حملني ووضعني على سريري ببطء .. وطبع على جبيني قبلة حب ورضا . 


تمت

----------


## علياء أمجد

*حكاية بو 


**"لازلت أذكر إدجار آلان بو .. ذلك الصبي الذي ماتت أمه ثم مات أبوه ..ثم مات أخوه الأكبر وجُنت أخته الصغيرة " 

*
*ليلة مظلمة هي .. باردة .. لها فحيح كفحيح ألف أفعى غاضبة .. لا يأتيها نور .. إلا على هيئة ظلال أتت لتدهن جدران الغرفة وتزيدها ظلاما .. أحاول أن أكتم سعالي .. لأنني أشعر بطعم الدماء إذا سعلت .. بل هي دماء حقيقية .. دماء صدري .. كنت أسعل دما .. فقراء معدمين كنا .. نبذل جهدا حقيقيا لنعيش بآدمية كبقية بني الإنسان ; ننام على فرش و نشرب في أكواب ... نستر أجسادنا ... ونستر أقدامنا . 

أمام تلك النافذة المغلقة بإحكام كان يقف .. ينظر سارحا من خلالها لسماء لا يدري بم تهمس له بالضبط ... يسمع سعالي فيستدير ... ويتنهد .. ويقترب إليَ ... يضم معطفه الموضوع على جسدي محاولا ألا يجعل للبرد فرجة إلى صدري .. لكن قدماي و ساقاي يرتجفان .. أراه ينظر إلىً بتلك الملامح المميزة التي يمتلكها ... و كفه يمتد إلى جبيني ... أحيانا كثيرة يشعرني حنانه وحده بالدفء .. فأنظر له برضا .. و أبتسم بشحوب .

أتذكر لما قابلته لأول مرة في حياتي .. كنت طفلة في السابعة .. أتى إلى بيتنا عندما لم يبق له مكان آخر يذهب إليه .. أمي ماريا هي عمته .. وهي تعمل خياطة فقيرة في بالتيمور و بالكاد كانت تجد مصروفات منزلها .. بالرغم من هذا فهو لما دخل إلى بيتنا ، كانت سعادتها به لا توصف ... تلك كانت أول مرة أرى فيها إدجار .. إدجار آلان بو . 

كانت طفلة
وكنت أنا طفلا
في هذه المملكة قرب البحر
تحاببنا بحب كان أكثر من حب
أنا .. و آنابيل لي


كان في العشرين من عمره .. لم أكن أعي عنه إلا أنه ابن عمي الذي توفيت أمه و توفي أبوه .. وهو هنا ليعيش معنا في هذا المنزل .. كانت له ملامح من الطراز الذي يجعلك تنظر لها مرارا بلا سبب واضح .. ملامح خلق فيها الحزن قبل أن تخلق ... كنت دائما أحدق في ملامحه لفترات طويلة كطفلة لا تكترث بإخفاء إعجابها.. كان ينظر إلى وقتها ويبتسم .. ربما كنت أنا الشيء الوحيد في هذا العالم الذي استطاع جعل هذه الملامح تبتسم .

عدت أسعل دما مرة أخرى .. نظر إليٍَِِ بيأس وقلة حيلة .. ثم إنه نظر وراءه على الأرض إلى القط الذي كان يتثاءب في كسل و يموء في جوع.. رأيت إدجار يقوم من مكانه فجأة ويحمل القط .. ثم يقترب مني ... ثم يزيح تلك الملاءة الرقيقة عن صدري بهدوء .. ثم يضع القط على صدري .. كنت مندهشة .. لكن كفه كانت تمسح على شعري بحنان لو خرج من قلبه إلى الدنيا لملأها نورا و ضياء .. ثم نظر إلى القط الرابض على صدري والذي كان يحاول النزول لكن إدجار يمنعه .. و أخذ يمسح على رأس القط حتى نام .. نام على صدري .. ثم ضم إدجار علَيَ ذلك المعطف الذي كنت أرتديه .. ونظر إليَ بابتسامة وقال لي .. " عسى أن ينجح هذا القط التعيس في تدفئة هذا الصدر الجميل " 

هذا الموقف أتذكره كل ساعة .. ولا أنساه أبدا .. كان إدجار يعشقني .. كنت أشعر أنه يود لو يخرج روحه و يهديها إلي َ .. لم يكن يريد أن يفقدني بعد أن فقد كل شيء في حياته .. ولما كان يزورنا زائر في بيتنا للسؤال عني ، كان إدجار يصر أنني لست مريضة و أن كل ما لدي مجرد تمزق بسيط في أحد شراييني سرعان ما سيشفى .


أصدقاء آخرون قبله طاروا
وهو غدا سيتركني
كما مضت جميع آمالي من قبل


منذ أربعة و ثلاثين عاما كان إدجار يقف نفس الموقف .. لكن الراقدة على السرير تسعل كانت أمه إليزا .. كان وقتها في الثانية من عمره .. لا يفقه شيئا لكنه يشعر بحزن طفل يرى أمه تتألم وتبكي ... كان في تلك الغرفة التي لم تكن تختلف عن هذه الغرفة الفقيرة .. يقف هو و أخوه ويليام ذو الأعوام الأربعة بينما أخته الصغيرة روزالي تزحف على الأرض ... ظلت الأم تسعل وتنظر إلى أطفالها وتبكي.. كانت تحدث ويليام بصعوبة .. ثم رآها إدجار تنام .. ولم يرها إدجار ثانية ... لم يكن يدرك أن أمه قد ماتت . 

كان أبوه قد مات أيضا قبل أمه بشهور ... هو حتى لا يعرف أبوه .. ولا يعرف شخصا يتذكر أبوه .. كأنه لم يكن ... تفرق الأبناء بعد موت أمهم .. ويليام ذهب إلى أقاربهم في بالتيمور.. وروزالي الصغيرة أخذتها عائلة أخرى في بالتيمور و تبنتها .. أما إدجار فقد تبنته امرأة عقيمة لا تلد تدعى فرانسيس .. فرحت به فرحا كبيرا و تولت تربيته كما لو كان ابنها . 

ربت مسز فرانسيس إدجار الصغير حتى العشرين من عمره .. كانت تعطف عليه جدا و تحبه من قلبها .. لكن زوجها آلان كان يكرهه .. ويرفض محاولاتها المستميتة لتبنيه.. وفي ليلة من تلك الليالي التي لا تنسى فارقت السيدة فرانسيس الحياة .. في تلك الليلة شعر إدجار بشعور مألوف ... شعور تشعر به عندما تتركك أمك وحيدا في الدنيا .. شعر به مرة وهو ابن سنتين .. و هاهو يشعر به الآن مرة أخرى .

تحفر كل جذوة ظلا على الأرض لها وهي تموت
وكم تمنيت أن يأتي الصباح
عبثا


بعد سنتين تقريبا من مجيء إدجار إلى بيتنا سمعنا عن مرض أخوه ويليام بالسل .. كان هذا الخبر يبدو مثل القشة التي قسمت ظهر إدجار .. كنت أرى تلك الملامح الحزينة تبكي .. وفي ذات يوم ذهبنا معه لزيارة ويليام .. كان نائما على ذات السرير الذي كان يتشاركه مع إدجار في طفولتهما ... وكان ويليام يسعل ويسعل بقوة .. و إدجار يخفي عينيه ... حتى انتهى سعال ويليام .. لم يجرؤ إدجار على فتح عينيه .. في تلك اللحظة كان أخوه ويليام أيضا قد فارق الحياة . 

مرت سنوات على تلك الحادثة .. حتى أتى ذلك اليوم الذي ذهب إدجار فيه لزيارة العائلة التي تبنت أخته الصغيرة روزالي .. لم يكن قد رآها منذ موت ويليام .. استقبلته العائلة المتبنية بابتسامات من النوع الذي لا يريحك عند رؤيته .. كان يريد رؤية روزالي ... وكان يبدو أنهم يخفون عليه أمرا ما .. ارتفع توتر إدجار إلى أقصاه و هم يماطلون في الإجابة عن حال روزالي و أخذ يصرخ فيهم كالمجنون ... لم يكن ليتحمل لو عرف أنها تركته هي الأخرى ... كان سيقلب هذه الدنيا رأسا على عقب .. لكن العائلة هدأت من روعه و قالوا له أن أخته روزالي تتمتع بصحة جيدة .. لكنها حاليا تقيم في مكان أكثر أمنا .. مستشفى الأمراض العقلية .


انهار إدجار .. وسقط على الأرض يضربها بقبضتيه .. لم يكن لبشري أن يتحمل كل هذا ... ليس هذا فقط .. بل كانت هناك أيضا صدمة عاطفية مرت به منذ فترة ليست بالقليلة و هزت أوصاله ... كان يحب فتاة تدعى ساره رويستر تدرس معه في جامعة فيريجينيا .. لكنه اكتشف فجأة أنها لم تعد تريده بعد اليوم و أنها تزوجت من أول رجل ثري طلبها للزواج ... لذا رأيت بعيني إدجار الذي لم يكن قد أكمل الخامسة و العشرين من عمره ينهار .. وكنا نهون عليه نواسيه خشية أن يقتل نفسه . 

لازلت أسعل الدم .. كان سعالي يبدو كالصراخ المتقطع .. وهناك وقف إدجار آلان بو ينظر إليَ .. لازلت أذكر ذلك اليوم الذي طلب فيه من أمي الزواج مني و أنا لم أبلغ الثاثة عشر .. أمي ماريا وافقت بفرحة غامرة و كأنها كانت تنتظره ... كان فقيرا جدا .. ودائما سيتذكره التاريخ بأنه كان أول شاعر و كاتب يعتمد على كتاباته كمصدر رزق وحيد له لم يجرب غيره... تلك الكتابات التي لم يهتم بها أحد في حينه .. أذكر أن أكبر جائزة فاز بها كانت مائة دولار في أحد المجلات التي يرسل إليها أعماله .

كان إدجار دائما ما يمسك يديً بتلك اليد الدافئة التي يمتلكها ويهمس لي ألا أتركه وأرحل .. و أن أتمسك بالحياة ... و دفئه هذا وحده هو الذي جعلني أقاوم لفترة طويلة رغم القحط الذي كنت أعيش فيه .. كنت أحبه .. أعشقه .. لكنني في ذات ليلة .. عرفت أن لحظتي قد حانت . 

همست باسمه في خفوت .. التفت إلي من بين همومه وهرع إلي ممسكا بيدي .. قلت له أنني أحببته .. منذ كنت في السابعة من عمري ... اتسعت عيناه الحزينتين في قلق وترقرقت بالدموع ... همست باسمه مرة أخرى ... نظر إلي من بين دموعه ... لم يعرف أبدا ما كنت أريد أن أقوله له .. لأنني لم أعد معه .. كنت قد تركت له الغرفة وحيدا ينادي علي ..وسمعت نحيبه و أنا أحلق بعيدا . 



يا هذا النبي أيها الشرير
طيرا كنت أو إبليسا أو نبيا
بحق هذه السماء فوقنا
بحق رب واحد نعبده أنا و أنت
قل لروح يسحق الحزن حشاها
هل أستطيع أن أضم الغادة القديسة التي يسميها الملاك لينور ؟
أعانق الطاهرة المشعة التي يسميها الملاك لينور ؟
قال الغراب
أبدا بعد اليوم

لم يقدر إدجار حتى أن يوفر نفقات دفني .. لكن الجيران تطوعوا للقيام بهذا الأمر .. وعاش وحيدا من بعدي .. و أصبح يكتب بغزارة .. وكأن الكتابة ستعيد له ما فقده .. كتب عني قصيدتين .. وفي كل واحدة منهما سماني باسم قال أن الملائكة تسميني به .. فكنت "لينور" في قصيدة سماها "الغراب" .. و آنابيل لي في قصيدة بنفس الاسم ... إدجار كان زعيما للقصائد الرومانسية و قصص الرعب والغموض القصيرة .. وحتى القصص البوليسية .. كان بارعا جدا في كتاباته .. الذوق الأمريكي زعم أن كتاباته كانت مليئة بالفوضى و الغموض .. لكن الذوق الفرنسي فهمه و تذوقه و ترجم جميع أعماله . 


في هذه المملكة قرب البحر
هبت ريح من غمامة في الليل
قضت على آنابيل لي
فجاء أقاربها النبلاء
وحملوها بعيدا عني
ليدفنوها في قبرها
في هذه المملكة قرب البحر

حاولت مرات في صغري و هو في بيتنا أن أقر كتاباته .. رأيت مرة شعرا كتبه عنوانه " الأعراف " .. قرأت بعضه لكني لم أفهم شيئا .. لم أعلم أنني قد وقعت على القصيدة التي كتبها إدجار آلان بو في سن الخامسة عشرة من عمره والتي قلما يفهمها الكبار عند قراءتها .. كانت تتحدث عن شيء غريب ... تتحدث عن أناس واقفين في مكان يدعى الأعراف .. و أنهم تساوت خطاياهم مع حسناتهم .. لا يعلمون إلى أي المصيرين سيكون مآلهم .. إلى النار .. أم إلى الجنة .. كانت كل معلومات القصيدة مستقاة من سورة الأعراف في القرآن الكريم ... وتلك كانت أطول قصيدة كتبها إدجار في حياته.


لا يسطع ضياء القمر إلا و يجلب لي الأحلام
عن آنابيل لي الجميلة
ولا تلتمع النجوم دون أن أرى فيها
عيني آنابيل لي الجميلة
وهكذا أقضي الليل مسهدا
وأرقد بجوار حبيبتي .. حياتي .. عروسي
في ضريحها بجوار البحر
في قبرها بجوار البحر


بعد سنوات مضت بثقل .. في أحد شوارع بالتيمور بعد منتصف الليل .. كان يمشي رجل يدعي جوزيف والكر بهدوء متجها إلى منزله ... لكن مشهدا استوقفه وجعل عينيه تتسعان ... رجل فقير في حالة يرثى لها ملقى على الأرض .. كان يبدو يائسا بائسا وكأنه خرج من بين تراب هذا الشارع المقفر .. كان يحتاج لإسعاف عاجل .. طلب جوزيف الإسعاف وتم نقل الرجل إلى مستشفى كلية واشنطن القريبة .. و مدفوعا بالشهامة وحدها تابع جوزيف الرجل وهو في المستشفى للاطمئنان عليه ... كان الرجل أبعد ما يكون عن التمسك بالحياة ... وحاول المسعفون كل ما أمكنهم .. بلا فائدة .. يقول جوزيف أنه سمع الرجل ينادي بخفوت و يقول " يا إلهي .. ساعد روحي المسكينة يا إلهي " ثم فارق الحياة .

- هل تعرف اسم هذا الرجل يا مستر جوزيف ؟ 
- لا .. لقد وجدته ملقى في الشارع يتلوى 
- دعني أر هنا .. هذه الأوراق التي يحملها .. هذا هو اسمه .. حسنا شكرا لك مستر جوزيف 
- ماذا هو اسمه ؟ 
- إنه يدعى بو .. إدجار آلان بو .. هل مرعليك الاسم يا مستر جوزيف ؟ 
- لا .. كان فضولا ليس إلا . 

لم يعرف حتى الآن السبب الحقيقي لوفاة إدجار آلان بو .. لكن سجلاته الطبية تشير إلى أنه يحتمل أن يكون من الخمر أو الكوليرا أو الذبحة الصدرية أو حتى السل .. ليس هناك شخص يعرف تحديدا .. أعلنت وفاته بعد يومين في الجريدة المحلية و تم دفنه في الميريلاند في بالتيمور .. استغرقت جنازته بالضبط ثلاثة دقائق في جو بارد و أجواء مقبضة . 


حمدا لله
قد انتهى الخطر .. وولى المرض الطويل
وانتهت الحمى التي يسمونها "الحياة"
أعرف أن قواي قد فارقتني
وأنني عاجز عن تحريك عضلة واحدة
لكن هذا لا يهم
أشعر أنني أفضل حالا بكثير
لقد سكن كل هذا الأنين والعواء والتنهد و البكاء
ومعها سكن ذلك الخفق الرهيب في القلب
لقد انتهت الحمى التي يسمونها "الحياة*

----------


## علياء أمجد

حكاية رجل الظلام 
هل تجرؤ يا سيدي على الاتصال ب 777 بعد منتصف الليل ؟ .. إذا كنت تجرؤ فأنت يا سيدي رجل شجاع جدا .. وإني لأحسدك على موهبتك هذه 

_جريدة آي جازيت التركية ... 12 مايو ... 1995_
تم في مساء الأمس الثلاثاء اكتشاف جثة الطفل إرهان سلمان في جانب الطريق السريع إسطنبول – إيسينكوي .. كان أهل الطفل قد أعلنوا عن اختفائه منذ خمسة أيام كاملة ... وقد أسفرت تقارير الطب الشرعي عن رأي يقول أن القاتل قد خنق الطفل بوضع رأسه في كيس من البلاستيك السميك ... وقد أكد الطبيب أيضا أن الطفل إرهان قد تم اغتصابه بعنف شديد .. وتشير تقارير وتحريات قسم شرطة أوسكودار أن هذه هي الجثة الثالثة لطفل في نفس العمر .. فقد سبقه الطفل جلال كورت بعدة أسابيع .. وقبله دورسان حبيب ... وكلهم بنفس الأعمار وقتلوا بنفس الطريقة السادية .. مما يشير إلى وجود قاتل طليق في إسطنبول منذ أكثر من شهر ... وأكد رئيس الشرطة السيد عيسى كادري أن القسم يبذل قصارى ..................

_جريدة إستانبولوم .... 20 مايو ... 1995_ 
تواصلت أعمال سفاح الأطفال الذي اصطلح الأهالي على تسميته ب ( أكشام باي ) – ترجمتها هي رجل الظلام بالعربية - .... وفي هذه المرة فقدت الطفلة إسراء كوتشا منذ يومين .. وتعقد الشرطة حملات مكثفة للبحث عن الطفلة التي بدت والدتها في أسوأ حالاتها أمس ... وأكد جهاز الأمن أن ...........

_إعلان في مدرسة أوزيل إيريشيم الابتدائية ..._ 
على جميع طلاب المدرسة مراعاة مايلي :

1 – لن يسمح بانصراف أي طالب إلا مع ولي أمره مهما كانت الظروف وتدعو المدرسة الطلاب للاشتراك في باص المدرسة الذي تم تخفيض تكاليفه كثيرا بأمر من الإدارة .. 
2- يمنع منعا باتا الخروج من المدرسة لأي سبب كان .. وكل من يفعل ذلك خفية تعتبر المدرسة غير مسؤولة عنه أمام ولي أمره .. 
3 – يمنع منعا باتا التأخر عن طابور المدرسة دقيقة واحدة .. وكل من يفعل ذلك سيضرب أمام جميع الطلاب عشر ضربات على يده .... ولا تقبل أي أعذار .. 
كنا نحن كما رأيتنا من قبل في حكاية تحضير الأرواح .. أنا وهشام .. سارة ونورهان .. بتول وشقيقها علي .. و ولد أصلع ذو عيون خضراء يدعى مظفر .... وكلنا في مدرسة أوزيل الابتدائية التي تقع في نهاية شارعنا .. إنها تحتاج لخمس دقائق بالضبط من المشي العادي حتى نصل إليها من بيوتنا المتجاورة .. إسراء كوتشا .. طفلة في التاسعة من عمرها كانت تسكن في الشقة التي تعلونا مباشرة .. ولاريب أنك قد قرأت خبر اختفائها مثلنا في جريدة إستانبولوم .. والدتها في حالة مزرية وهي تشتري كل الجرائد حتى المغمورة منها وتقرؤها كلها حرفا حرفا متوجسة شرا ... الشرطة بدأت تفقد ثقة الناس فيها .. فليس أغلى على الإنسان من ذريته .. وكنا نحن نعيش وسط كل هذا الخضم .

لم نكن نحب إسراء .. بل إذا شئت الدقة كنا أعداءها الأزليين .. لكننا لم نكن نحب أبدا أن نقرأ خبر العثور على جثتها الذي يبدو أنه سيظهر بين ليلة وضحاها .. إن الرعب اجتاح اسطنبول بشكل لم يسبق له مثيل قبل الزلزال الشهير .. كانت إسراء معنا في نفس المدرسة .. بل إنها معي في نفس الفصل .. و آخر مرة شوهدت فيها هي خارج المدرسة تتسكع مع بعض الشبان الذين تهوى التسكع معهم دائما .. ثم لم يرها أحد بعد ذلك .. التحقيق مع الشبان لم يسفر عن شيء .. فقد قالوا أنها غادرتهم بعد أن زاروا محل أوتومان للآيس كريم .. كانوا معتوهين كلهم .. لذا يسهل تصديقهم .. لم نكن نحب إسراء .. لكننا كنا نفتقدها ... نفتقد ضحكتها السمجة وهي تخبيء كتابي في درجها وأنا أكاد أجن باحثا عنه في كل مكان خوفا من الاستاذ الشرير .. ثم وعندما أصل للنهاية تظهر هي مبتسمة متظاهرة بالبراءة ( هل هذا كتابك ؟ ) .. 

دعني أعرفك بفصلنا السخيف لأدخلك في جو مدرستنا الكئيبة ذات المباني الحمراء .. والتي صارت أكثر كآبة بعد تلك الأحداث .. أنا أجلس عادة في المقدمة في الجهة اليمنى ... في الصف الثاني من الجهة الوسطى تجلس نورهان و بتول متجاورتين .. ذلك الأصلع الذي بجانبي هو مظفر .. وأنا لم أر أصلعا بهذه الوسامة من قبل .. في الصف الأخير من الفصل تجلس – كالعادة في أي مدرسة تحترم نفسها – شلة السوء الأبدية .. أوندير .. وهو فتى يملك جسدا كالصخر ويبدو شريرا .. ولا يخلو من مثله أي فصل في العالم حتى في الصومال حيث تنعدم الأوزان الثقيلة .. بجانبه فتى خبيث يدعى جيهان – وجيهان اسم رجل في تركيا - .. وهناك مقعد خال في الصف الأخير .. خال منذ ثلاثة أيام بالتحديد .. مقعد إسراء .. إسراء الشريرة . 

فجأة وجدوا إسراء ... الحمقاء تاهت في اسطنبول بعد أن ركبت ( أوتوبيس ) يذهب إلى تلة تشاملجا الساحرة وهي تظن ان بإمكانها العودة بنفس الوسيلة .. كنت دائما أفتح نافذتي لأصغي لصرخاتها ووالدتها تضربها ضربا مبرحا لم تكن لتتلقاه من مختطفها لو أنها اختطفت .. لم أعرفك بنفسي بعد .. فأنا أرى وجوها جديدة هاهنا لم تقرأ حلقة الرعب منذ بدايتها ... أنا هنا أدعى أهميت .. وهو النطق التركي لكلمة أحمد .. لكنهم يعجزون عن الحاء ويتجاهلون الدال .. في التاسعة من عمري الآن .. وكما ترى فهذا فصل كل من فيه هو في التاسعة من عمره .. وفي هذا الفصل ظهر رعب من نوع جديد .. ظهر رجل الظلام .... أكشام باي .. 

مر شهر كامل على أحداث الاختطاف ... ولم يسمع عن ضحية أخرى .. مع ان رجل الظلام لايزال حرا طليقا .. وهنا وفي مدرسة كمدرستنا ... مليئة بالمعتوهين والمفكرين والفلاسفة و والمدعين .. مزيج نادر لن تجده إلا لدينا .. في مدرسة كمدرسة أوزيل هذه كانت لابد أن تظهر إشاعة .. بل إشاعات تخص رجل الظلام .. يقول أوندير الضخم أنه صديق شخصي له رغم أنه كان يبكي كالبرغوث خوفا عند اختفاء إسراء ... يقولون أيضا أن رجل الظلام هو نفسه مدرس الرياضيات المرعب الذي يذكرك بفرانكشتاين ... 

لكن هناك إشاعة أخرى أشد وطأة بدأت من مكان ما وانتشرت في اسطنبول كلها .. وأتت إلى مدرستنا مؤخرا ... هذه الإشاعة تقول باختصار أن رجل الظلام لا يعمل على هواه .. إنه يأتي بالطلب .. أي أن الضحية هي التي تطلبه ليأتي ويقتلها ... و أن الرقم الذي طلبه جميع ضحاياه قبل موتهم هو 777 ... وهو لا يعمل إلا بعد منتصف الليل .. إشاعة غريبة ... صدقها جميع أطفال تركيا .. وأصبحوا يهابون هذا الرقم بشدة .. وبعض المعتوهين الكبار - بسبب ضخامة الإشاعة - منعوا أطفالهم من استخدام التليفون نهائيا برفعه عن الخدمة ... إن رجل الظلام أرعب اسطنبول .. علمهم أن يفعلوا أي شيء مهما بدا مبالغا فيه لحماية أطفالهم ... فالحذر أفضل من وقوع المصيبة ... وبعض الحذر لن يضر أحدا .. 

لم أكن أصدق هذه التفاهات أبدا .. رغم أنني في التاسعة من عمري إلا أنني كنت أعرف ان هذا كله سخف .. هل يسهر أكشام باي بجانب هاتفه بعد منتصف الليل كل يوم منتظرا أن يعطف عليه أحد ويتصل به من الأطفال ؟ .. ياله من عمل شاق ذلك الذي يعمله أكشام باي ... ذات يوم فتحنا الدليل وبحثنا فيه عن رقم 777 علنا نجده .. فهو قد يكون رقم المطافيء أو الإسعاف ... أو مؤسسة التعاونيات الإصلاحية أو الإصلاحات التعاونية أو أي اسم من هذه الأسماء التي لا نهاية لها أبدا ...لكنه لم يكن موجودا ... إن مطلق الإشاعة ليس أحمقا ... لابد أنه بحث في الدليل جيدا هو الآخر ... وهنا جاء سؤال بتول الشريرة لنا كالصاعقة .. من منكم يجرؤ على الاتصال بهذا الرقم بعد منتصف الليل ؟ .. 

وهنا أود لفت انتباهكم إلى نقطة هامة .. إن بتول هي أميرة الفصل كله بلا أي منازع .. جذابة لدرجة أن أوندير وجيهان الشريران قد فعلا المستحيل لنيل رضاها دائما ... لكنني كنت أعلم أنها لي أنا .. لي وحدي .. أذكر تلك المرة في عيد ميلادي عندما كنت أنظر من النافذة إلى الثلوج التي غطت كل شيء .. أذكر أنها انسلت بخفة من ورائي و همست في أذني I Love You ثم هربت كالثعبان فلم أرها إلا غدا .. وقد تركت لي هدية متواضعة .. كنت أعرف أنها لي أنا وإن كنا لم نتحدث في الأمر أبدا ... إن حياة الأطفال من التاسعة وحتى الثالثة عشر هي أروع حياة ستكون قد عشتها في عمرك كله .. لكن بتول تجاوزت الحد هذه المرة ... تريدنا أن نتصل ب 777 .. إنها تحكم على من يفعل ذلك بالإعدام .. وبخبر صغير في جريدة آي جازيت .. 

هل أجرؤ على الاتصال رغم علمي التام بأنها إشاعة ؟ ... ماذا إن كانت حقيقة ؟ ... أنا سمعت أن الإشاعات لابد لها من فتيل لتشتعل وتنتشر ... إنها لا تأتي من الفراغ ... ماذا لو كان هناك احتمال نصف بالمئة بصحة الإشاعة .... أين أذهب أنا بعدها ؟ ... كنت أتخيل رجل الظلام هو كالتالي ... رجل بملامح قاسية يرتدي عباءة سوداء طويلة ... وقبعة سوداء تشبه قبعة زورو تخفي نصف وجهه العلوي في الظلال ... إن أوندير جبن عن الاتصال رغم أنه فتوة الفصل كله ... وجيهان لازال يفكر في الأمر و يحسبها من جميع الزوايا .. هل يضحي بحياته من أجل بتول الشريرة ؟ .... أم أنه لازال لديه بعض المشاريع لينجزها ..... آه .. لقد تذكر ... لازال لم يصلح دراجته بعد ... إنه يريد تجربتها على منحدر تشاملجا الكبير .... لاريب أن النزول بها من على المنحدر المسفلت سيكون ممتعا جدا .... ينظر إلى بتول فيجدها جميلة .... تلك اللعينة .... ثم حسم أمره في النهاية ... إنه ليس بهذا الغباء .. لن يتصل ... إن أمامه حياة حافلة يريد أن يعيشها ... وسيجد ألف فتاة مثل بتول في هذا العالم .. إن مارلين مونرو تبدو رائعة ومناسبة جدا ... ماذا ؟ ... ماتت ؟ .... لا بأس ... لابد من واحدة أخرى في مكان ما .. 

أما أنا فقد حسمت أمري .... إن رجل الظلام هذا بشر مثلنا وليس كائنا أسطوريا خلق ليغتال الأطفال أمثالنا ... سأتصل به .. وسأمكث في البيت بعدها وسأغلق كل النوافذ ... وإذا كان رجلا فليصل إلي بالداخل .. لماذا اتخذت هذا القرار ؟ .... لأنه من الممتع أن تفعل شيئا لم يسبقك أحد إلى فعله من قبل .. ثم إن هذا سيضمن لي بتول إلى الأبد .. إنها تجارة رابحة إذن ... لكنني أقسم أنني خائف ... لكن ليس للحد الذي أجبن فيه على الاتصال ... إنني قلق ... ولكنني سأتخذ كل الاحتياطات ... جميع الضحايا السابقين كانوا أغبياء ولم يعلموا أن هذا الرقم يودي إلى هلاكهم ... أما أنا فأعلم ... أنا الوحيد بينهم الذي أعلم ... فأنا الوحيد الذي أستحق النجاة ... هذا إذا كان الأمر صحيحا من أساسه .

نعم سأفعلها في هذه الليلة .... إن الجميع جالسين معي الآن بالغرفة ... التليفون أمامي ينظر لي بسخرية .. نعم ينظر لي بسخرية ويوشك أن يخرج لي لسانه قائلا بأنني لن أتمكن من رفع سماعته اليوم ... بتول تنظر لي بترقب ... سارة شقيقتي تشعر أنها ستراني آخر مرة ... هشام يبدو متحمسا .. مظفر الأصلع يجلس بجانبي .. وهو الذي سيطلب لي الرقم ليتأكد أنني لن أتلاعب بهم ... نورهان تنظر إلى الساعة لتحدد لنا ساعة الصفر ... إن حياة الطفولة كانت حافلة حقا ... وإن الذي حرم منها لسبب ما بائس حقا .. ولن يعيش مثلها في حياته كلها مهما حاول ..

. وهنا قالت نورهان أن الوقت قد حان .... إن الساعة تجاوزت الثانية عشرة بعد منتصف الليل بثلاث دقائق .. وهنا رفعت سماعة التليفون متظاهرا باللامبالاة ... وأنا أرتجف من داخلي كضفدع خرج من بياته في ليلة ممطرة ... ترى ماذا سأسمع عندما أتصل بالرقم ... هل سأسمعه يقول ( آلو ) الشهيرة .... أم سيقول مثل الأتراك ( أفندم ) عندما يفتحون التليفون .... أم أنه لن يتكلم ... أم أنني سأجده مشغولا .... إن مظفر يبدو متشفيا ومتحمسا جدا لخراب بيتي ... إن يده تتجه إلى لوحة الأرقام وعيناه الخضراوتين تنظران إلي مباشرة ... تيت ... تيت ... تيت ... 7 ... 7 .... 7 .

تييييت ...... تيييييت ....... تييييت ......جرس كئيب ....... تيييييييييت ...... تييييييييت ...... تشكلككل ( صوت شيء ما ) ..... وهنا سمعت صوتا غريبا مخيفا ..... صوتا لا أدري ماهو .... صوت كالفحيح ثابت لا ينقطع ..... اتسعت عيناي في رعب .... الكل ينظر إلي وقد انتقل الرعب إليهم ..... يظنون أنني أسمع رجل الظلام يهددني .... بعضهم يفكر في الفرار ......... تشكلللكمك ......... شششششششششششششششششششش ....... ماهذا الصوت ؟...... شششششششش .... هل هي رسالة ما ؟ ..... ربما هي لغة خاصة ...... وهنا سمعت صوتا عاليا جدا ...... (تيييييييييييييييت ) عالية جدا صمت أذني فرميت السماعة صارخا من الألم ...... لن أحكي لك عن حالة الحمقى الذين معي في الغرفة لأنهم كانوا في أشد حالات رعبهم ...... ماهذا الذي سمعته ؟ ..... تبدو رسالة تقول إن خراب بيتي وشيك جدا .... يالتعاستي .... لماذا تحصل لي هذه الأشياء دائما ..

زاد هشام الأمر سوءا علي .... لن ينام اليوم معي في الغرفة كما يفعل دائما ... سيهرب إلى الصالة خوفا من أكشام باي ... سأنام اليوم وحيدا ... إنني أشم رائحة نهايتي بالفعل ... هكذا تتأتي جميع الظروف لموتي .... في البداية يتخلى عني هشام .... ثم حتما سينقطع النور في هذه الليلة المشؤومة بالذات ... ثم وبالتأكيد سيأتي إلي ويأخذني لعالم آخر ... عالم الآخرة .... نمت اليوم ليلة عصيبة جدا ..... كنت أرتجف مع أقل صوت يحدثه الأثاث حين يصدر تلك الأصوات التي لانفهم لها سببا .... الثلاجة تنطفيء وتنفتح بعد قليل لتبدأ دورتها التبريدية .... وهذا يحدث أصواتا مخيفة مفاجئة ... ماهذه الأصوات في الخارج ؟ .... لا أنفك أنظر إلى النافذة الوحيدة في غرفتي ..... إنه سيأتي منها حتما .... سأرى ظلا ما وراء هذا الستار الأبيض .... ثم سأسمع من يحاول فتح النافذة ... ثم ستمتد يد ما ....... يا إلهي ... إنني أكثر من مشاهدة أفلام الرعب حقا .... 

في الصباح التالي كانت حالتي مزرية ..... شكلي يبدو كالزومبيات تماما ... كان اليوم هو الجمعة ولا توجد مدرسة ... كم أحب هذا اليوم ... انتهينا من صلاة الجمعة ... وعدت مع ذلك الجبان هشام نتمشى إلى المنزل ... كان معنا مظفر يتحدث عن كرة القدم كدأبه دائما .... وكيف أن المدرب غبي حيث سمح للاعب مثل هون بالنزول رغم أنه لا يفقه شيئا في كرة القدم ... وأنه – مظفر – يستطيع اللعب أفضل منه .... دنونا من البيت ... وهنا رأيت شيئا مرعبا .... أو إذا شئنا الدقة رجلا مرعبا .... كانت سيارة القمامة تمر وخلفها يتعلق رجلان .... أحدهما كان مخيفا جدا .... لديه عين بيضاء تماما وعين أخرى سليمة .... ووجهه دميم جدا .... يا إلهي .... إن الرجل ينظر ناحيتي مباشرة .... هل هذه ابتسامة على شفتيه أم أنني أتخيل ؟ .... إنه هو .... أكشام .... أكشام باي .. إنه رآني ... لقد أتى من أجلي .

في اليوم التالي ذهبت إلى المدرسة .... كنت قد أصبحت مشهورا بعد أن انتشر خبر اتصالي ب 777 ... كل الشبان الذين يمرون أمامي يخبطونني في كتفي بقبضاتهم بمزاح قائلين شيئا ما عن ذلك الفتى الذي كانوا يظنونه عاديا .... بالفعل أنا لست عاديا .... أنا سأصير الضحية الرابعة لأكشام الرهيب .... لقد رأيته ... تبا لك يا بتول ... لماذا تكون الجميلات شريرات دائما ...... أصبحت بتول تعطيني اهتماما خاصا مما أثار غضب وحفيظة جيهان و أوندير الخبيثين .... ليس من مصلحتي أن يزداد أعدائي بهذا الشكل .... عموما هم لن يجدوا من ينتقموا منه ... 
سيكون رجل الظلام قد سبقهم ...... ومظفر السمج .... لن يجد من يتحمل ثرثرته خيرا مني .... 

عدت إلى البيت شاعرا بتعاسة لم يفهمها من حولي .... أبي عرف بأمر أنني اتصلت بالرقم الأسطوري ... فضحك كثيرا وقال لي أن علي أن أنتظر نهايتي من الآن فصاعدا .... مشكلة الكبار أنهم يظنوننا أطفالا .... نحن لسنا أطفالا .... نحن صغار فقط ... دوى جرس الباب وسمعت صوتا ما يناديني أن أفتح لأنه مشغول .... لا بأس .... فتحت الباب فوجدت رجلا طويلا ... يرتدي ملابس جامعي القمامة .... لديه عين بيضاء تماما وأخرى سليمة .... شكله أشبه بضفدع لم يغتسل منذ تسع شهور .......

هاهو قد أتى إلي في عقر داري إذن ..... لكن من قال أنني سأعطيه الفرصة ..... صرخت صرخة مدوية ..... ثم أغلقت الباب في وجهه وجريت بأقصى سرعتي إلى الحمام ... أغلقته علي ومكثت بداخله بعض الوقت ... المكان الوحيد الآمن الخالي من النوافذ هنا .... إنه الجرس يرن مرة أخرى.... لم أرى قاتلا بمثل هذا الإصرار من قبل .... قاتل يدق باب ضحيته ليقتلها ..... لن يخدعني بزبه المزيف هذا .... لكن ماذا إذا فتحت له شقيقتي ... أو أمي .... سيجدهم في طريقه للوصول إلي فيقتلهم ليزيحهم نهائيا من الدنيا..... من قال أن هذا سيحصل .... سأخرج و أقتله قبل أن يقتلني .... 

رن الجرس مرة أخرى .... يالإصرارك .... ها أنا قادم إليك يا وجه الضفدع ..... أخذت سكين من المطبخ وسط نظرات أمي الذاهلة إلى الشر الذي بدا في عيني ..... أحمد ... ماذا تفعل يا أحمق ؟. .....ليس هذا وقت إجابة الأسئلة السخيفة .... إن عائلتي في خطر داهم .... فتحت الباب فوجدته أمامي ..... كان يهم بالتحدث لكنني بادرته قائلا .... ابتعد من هنا يا وجه الضفدع .... يا رجل الظلام السخيف ... ابتعد الآن وإلا قتلتك بهذه السكين ... نظر لي بعينه السليمة بدهشة للحظة .... ثم نظر في الأرض بحزن .... ثم استدار وانصرف ....

لماذا لم يختطفني ؟ ... لماذا لم يفعل شيئا مما يفعله رجال الظلام في جميع أنحاء الأرض ؟. ... مهلا .... ماذا إذا كنت مخطئا ؟. .... لكنني لم أر جامع القمامة هذا من قبل في حينا ..... هل هو وافد جديد ؟ ..... إذا كان هذا حقا فقد آذيت الرجل وطعنته بهذا السكين في مشاعره عندما وصفته بوجه الضفدع ..... يالقسوتي ... بل يالغبائي وتهوري .... إننا كما يقول عنا الكبار .... أطفال صغار ... نستحق أن نضرب وتشد آذاننا ونمنع من المصروف ..... إننا حقا أطفال صغار .

وهكذا مر شهر كامل على هذه الأحداث .... لم يسمع أحد عن رجل الظلام فيه .... لابد أنه آثر الاختفاء ... أو أنه مل من الأمر برمته ... أو أنه تزوج و اهتدى أمره ... أو أنه مات .... أو أنه لازال يخطط لأمر آخر لا ندري عنه شيئا .... وإلى الآن لم تعلن الصحف التركية عن قبضها على أكشام باي الرهيب أبدا .... انشغلوا بسفاحين آخرين أشد تدميرا ..... ونسوه تماما .... رأيت رجل القمامة بعدها يتحاشى المرور على شقتنا ... فذهبت مع هشام واعتذرت له عن سخافتي .... قلت له انني كنت أمزح معه ..... نظر لي بعينه الواحدة في سرور وقال ... تشكرا ديريم ..... وتعني شكرا لك جدا ..... 

ودعوني أسألكم نفس السؤال الذي سألته لنا بتول ذات مرة ...... هل يجرؤ أحدكم الذهاب إلى تليفونه بعد منتصف الليل والناس نيام ..... ويطلب هذا الرقم ..... 777 ... ؟؟؟

----------


## علياء أمجد

حكاية الزلزال

" عندما ترى سبعين طابقا ينهارون أمام عينيك.... عندما ترى موجا تحتاج لرفع رأسك حتى ترى نهايته .... عندئذ تعرف أنك الله غاضب ... وأنك إذا مت في كل هذا فأنت في مأزق كبر"

" سيداتي وسادتي نأسف لقطع برامجنا لإذاعة هذا الخبر العاجل ... ضرب زلزال قوي بلغت درجته 7.4 Mw منطقة وسط تركيا، و أدى إلى وفاة 17.118 شخص على الأقل و إصابة 50.000 آخرين و آلاف المفقودين و 600.000 مشرد، و أضرار شديدة في مقاطعات اسطنبول و كوكايلي و ساكاريا، و نفيد بأنه .........."

كلنا سمعنا هذا الخبر على شاشاتنا في عام 1999 .. لم نهتم كثيرا كعادتنا .. بل إن من كان منا يتابع برنامجا ما أخذ يلعن في سره تلك الأخبار السوداء التي لاتنتهي والتي تؤدي لانقطاع البرامج دائما ... سمعناه في لحظة ونسيناه في التالية .... لكن تلك الكلمات المقتضبة التي حملها الخبر كانت تعني شيئا آخر في تركيا .... شيئا رهييبا ... عائلات كاملة أبيدت ... نساء ترملن فجأة .... أطفال ماتوا ولا يدرون لذلك سببا ....... وقد كنت – لسوء حظي – أعيش في كل هذا ... أعيش في اسطنبول ....

في اسطنبول في البداية سمعنا أن هناك زلزالا قد ضرب مدينة إزميت ودمرها شر تدمير ... سمعنا هذا ولم نهتم كثيرا .... فرغم أن إزميت ليست بعيدة جدا .... إلا أن هذه الأشياء تحدث للآخرين فقط .. لا نتخيل أن نصبح نحن ذات يوم خبرا في التلفزيون يعرضنا نولول على حالنا ويرانا كل العالم ... هذا يبدو مستحيلا ... و كما تعلمون لقد كنا مخطئين ... وسذج ... لقد أصبحنا بعدها بيومين أهم خبر تتناقله جميع القنوات والصحف العالمية حقا .. خبر تدمير اسطنبول ..

المكان : مدرسة أوزيل المتوسطة في اسطنبول
المشهد : معلمة تكره اليوم الذي أتت فيه لهذا المكان
السبب : مجموعة من الطلاب والطالبات الأغبياء – نحن –

كانت المعلمة – التي تدعى صحاري – تشرح درس اللغة الإنجليزية في فتور .... تسأل أسئلة لا تنتظر إجابتها لأنها تجيب عنها بنفسها بعد ثانية واحدة ... الطلاب لا يبدو أنهم يعرفون معنى لغة إنجليزية بعد ... فالأتراك ضعاف في هذه اللغة بطبعهم ... وكل من يزورهم سيعاني الأمرين في توصيل شيء ما لهم ... أنا أؤمن أن اللغة الإنجليزية – وأي لغة أخرى – لا تأتي بالتعلم ... بل تأتي بالاكتساب ... كأن تعيش في أمريكا أو لندن ... أو تتحول لعاشق للأفلام والأغاني الأجنبية فجأة ... أو أي شيء آخر ... كنا ننظر إلى ساعة الفصل متسائلين عن هذا العقرب السخيف الذي لا يتحرك أبدا ... بقى نصف ساعة كاملة .... وأخذنا ندعو على المدرسة بالخراب وعلى وزارة التعليم بأكملها .... ولقد استجاب الله دعواتنا هذه في اللحظة التالية مباشرة ...

إن الفصل فيه مجموعة من الخزانات المثبتة على الحائط ... وكل خزانة فيها مفتاح يتدلى من قفلها ... كل خزانة تخص أحد الطلاب في هذا الفصل ..... رأيت هذه المفاتيح تتحرك يمينا وشمالا بعصبية غريبة .... هل هذه المفاتيح قد جنت ؟ ..... فجأة سمعنا صرخة من مكان ما وصوت جلبة طلاب .... توقفت المعلمة عن الشرح لتصغي إلى ما هنالك ... لكن القدر لم يمهلها لحظة أخرى ..... اهتزت الأرض من تحتنا فجأة بعنف .... لم نكن نعرف كيف يمكن أن تهتز هذه الأرض الوديعة التي نمشي علها ..... ولم يكن هناك وقت لنتساءل عن كيف اهتزت .... رأينا طاولاتنا تقع علينا في لحظة ... ثم نرتد نحن ونقع عليها في اللحظة التالية .... المعلمة تتعثر على الأرض ولا تستطيع الهرب ..... وهنا حدثت المهزلة ...

إنه زلزال .... ضربنا زلزال ..... الطلاب أصبحوا يجرون خارج الفصل بلا هدف ... وقد كنت من أول الطلاب الذين جروا .... مدرستنا فيها أكثر من ألفي طالب .... كلهم وجدتهم بالخارج يجرون في كل الاتجاهات .... ذلك المرمى الخاص بكرة القدم وقع وأحدث دويا هائلا ... الفتيات – كعادتهن الأزلية – يصرخن في هيستيريا ..... إن الفتيات يصرخن إذا رأين فأرا مسكينا ... فما بالك بالزلزال ...... لقد صمت آذاننا بصراخهن .... الأولاد فقط يجرون كالبلهاء في رعب .... أرى واحدا يمسك بحقيبته ويجري بها .... ياله من مهذب .... لم يكن هناك مهرب ..... الزلزال في المدرسة وخارج المدرسة ... إلى أين ستهرب إذن ؟.... لكننا هربنا إلى الشارع الذي كان حاله أسوأ بكثير ... الناس خرجت من سياراتها ومن بيوتها هاربة إلى مكان ما ..... لقد كان يوما رهيبا ..

أرى الآن ذلك الإعلان الكبير الذي طالما كرهته يسقط من حالق ..... ولحسن الحظ لم يجد من يقع عليه كما نرى في الأفلام دائما ..... ترى أين نهرب ... أنت تجري خطوتين وتقع في الثالثة ... إن الأرض تهتز ياصديقي ... تهتز ... أين شقيقتي ؟ .... إنها معي في نفس المدرسة .... لابد أنها أكثر واحدة صرخت ... فأنا أحفظها وأحفظ صراخها الدائم ..... ولدهشتي وجدتها تأتي إلي ولا تصرخ .... لم تقل شيئا... فقط تبادلنا النظرات... وجدت نورهان ابنة خالتي وراءها تبدو في أسوأ حالاتها .... ثم لمحت بتول – تلك الساحرة – تبكي ... يالمنظرها وهي تبكي ... قررنا الذهاب جريا إلى البيت فهو في نهاية هذا الشارع .... لكنه بدا لنا وكأنه في أقصى الأرض .... عليك أن تدور حول ألف سيارة وتتجاوز عشرة آلاف جسد قد احتشدوا في الشارع ... لا بأس من المحاولة .... وجرينا كلنا باتجاه البيت .... ظنا منا أننا سنجده أكثر أمنا ....

فجأة هدأت الأرض .... لم تعد تهتز .... توقف المشهد كله كأنك ضغطت على زر Pause في الريموت كنترول ..... لم تعد تسمع صوتا .... فقط أصوات نظرات الدهشة – لو كانت لها أصوات - .... ترى أين نذهب الآن ؟ ... هل هي النهاية ؟ .... أم أن هناك هزة أخرى قريبا ؟ .... هل نصعد لبيوتنا ؟ ماذا إذا صعدنا إلى وأتت تلك الهزة ؟ ... عندها سيكون النزول صعبا ... الحل أن نبقى هنا إذن .... ولكن هل نبقى هنا طوال حياتنا ؟ .... هذا هو الحل الوحيد إذا أردت أن تبقى حيا ...... إن الزلزال الذي مر بنا – حسبما درسنا – هو خفيف .... لا يتعدى كونه هزة خجول .... ماذا إذا تبعه ما هو أعظم منه ؟ ..... إن الموت مرعب جدا عندما يأتي على غفلة .... عندما تشعر أنك ستموت قريبا .... ربما لو مرضت مرضا شديدا لكان الأمر أهون ... أما أن تموت هكذا فجأة .... فهو شيء رهيب حقا ..

الناس كلهم قد احتشدوا في الشارع أمام بيوتهم .... ولحسن الحظ فإن هناك ساحة ترابية واسعة جدا أمام بيتنا .... جلس في هذه الساحة كل من يسكن في مبنانا والمباني المجاورة له .... الكل فقط يجلس ... ولا أحد يجرؤ على دخول بيته .... أتى والدي ووالدتي وخالتي وجميع جيراننا .... إنه مشهد مخيف .... كل هؤلاء قد جمعهم الخوف .... وجلسنا معهم أنا وشلتي التي تعرفونها من قراءتكم للقصص السابقة في حلقة الرعب ... لن تصدقوا إذا قلت لكم أننا جلسنا في هذه الساحة حتى منتصف الليل .... تسع ساعات كاملة لا يأمن أحدنا الذهاب إلى بيته .... يا لضعف وهوان الناس وسخافتهم .... إنهم حقا لا يحتاجون لأكثر من هزة عنيفة مدتها أقل من ربع دقيقية .. بعدها ينتهي كل شيء ... تتحطم مبانيهم وأحلامهم ويموتون بحسرتهم أو تدق عنوقهم ... يالغرورهم .... أسمع منهم من كان حلمه أن يصير أغنى الناس وأكثرهم أناقة .... وهاهو الآن يجلس امامي ينظر بين لحظة وأخرى في أسى إلى بيته الذي لا يجرؤ على دخوله ..... الأطفال يتسلون بالبكاء ..... من لديه وقت ليهتم بهؤلاء الأغبياء .... أحدهم جائع ... وإحداهن لا تحب الجلوس على التراب ..... وأحدهم يريد النوم .... إن الأمهات يتعبن حقا .... وهاهو منتصف الليل قد أتى وأخذ الناس ينظرون بعضهم إلى بعض .... ترى هل يجرؤون ؟

إن الليل بدأ يزحف ... الجلوس على هذا لتراب متعب نوعا ما ... لقد كنت في ذلك الوقت في السادسة عشر من عمري .... إني أرى الآن أكثر من مائة إنسان احتشدوا في هذه الساحة الترابية التعيسة .... بعض الشباب العابث كان لايزال يجد في نفسه القدرة على الضحك وقول النكات البذيئة ... بعض الأطفال أخذو يجرون وراء بعضهم وهم يظنون أننا في نزهة جماعية لزيارة الساحة التي أمام بيتنا .... النساء كففن – أخيرا – عن الثرثرة وأصبحن ينظرن إلى أطفالهن في صمت ... مجموعة من الرجال وجدوها فرصة مناسبة للحديث عن الحكومة التركية وكيف أنها لا تعطي المواطن حقوقه الكاملة إلى آخر هذا السخف .... أما نحن فكنا نتحدث - ياله من شيء جديد - ... ما كان يعجبنا حقا أننا سنأخذ إجازة من المدرسة لمدة طويلة .... هذا ممتع ... ربما لن نعود لها أبدا .... لأن هذا الزلزال سيكون قد قضى علينا ...

كنا نشتري الأكلات الجاهزة من المطعم القريب المتحمس .... ونشرب عصائر حتى امتلأت بطوننا منها وأوشكت أن تفور منا – العصائر وليست بطوننا طبعا - ... ماهذا الذي أراه ؟ ... إنهم يجتمعون للصلاة ... شر البلية مايضحك .... إن أغلبهم لم يكن يحضر أساسا لصلاة الجمعة .... مهلا .... هذا الرجل السكير الأصلع الذي يسكن في الشقة التي تحتنا .... إنه سيصلي ..... لقد ظننته مسيحيا ..... لم يكن يجيد سوى شرب الخمر ليل نهار ...... إن هزة صغيرة قد فعلت بالناس كل هذا ..... فهل ستكون الأخيرة .......

أتت الساعة الثالثة بعد منتصف الليل .... إن البعض يسقط نائما ولا يقدر على المواصلة ..... وهنا ارتفع صوت الجدال في شيء ما ..... فريق يرى أن يقضي ليليته هنا .... والفريق الآخر يرى أن يذهب للبيت .... وكنا نحن مع الفريق الثاني ..... كان بعض الناس مذبذبين .... لا إلى هؤلاء ولا إلى هؤلاء .... لكن النوم سلطان كما يقولون .... إذا متنا سنموت ونحن نيام ....ولن نستيقظ لنرى يوما جديدا أبدا .... هذا أفضل من إذا متنا هنا كالفئران ..... ثم إن البرد قد بدأ يزحف إلى عظامنا .... لا شيء أفضل من سرير دافيء بعد قدح من الشاي الساخن الآن ..... وهكذا حسم الكثير أمرهم وتوجهوا لبيوتهم أخيرا .... كانت ليلة رهيبة ....

إن الهزة التي وقعت كانت قوتها 4 على مقياس ريختر .... للأسف لم نكن نعلم أننا لازلنا في البداية ..... وما أتى بعد ذلك لهو مما يشيب له الولدان حقا ....

مالذي ستشعر به عندما تضم إليك لحافك في ذات فراشك الدافيء وتحاول أن تنام .... شاعرا أن هذه الليلة قد لاتصحو منها أبدا ؟..... قد تكون الأخيرة .... إن مبدأ – يحدث لللآخرين فقط – قد اختفى تماما ... وأصبحنا نتوقع الأسوأ دائما ..... لكننا كما قلت لم نزل في البداية ..... إن أرض اسطنبول كانت تدخر لنا العديد من المفاجآت ....

مرت هذه الليلة بهدوء شديد .... لم يحدث فيها شيء .... لم نسمع صوت حيوان أو إنسان حتى .... الحيوانات غادرت منذ مدة طويلة ... فهي تشعر بالزلازل بفطرتها قبل حدوثها .... الناس صامتون في رعب لا يدرون أينامون أم يقاومون ..... هناك مجموعة منهم في الأسفل في تلك الساحة الترابية فضلوا الجانب الآمن .... لكن حالهم كان مزريا .... يكادون يقعون من فرط السهر .... بعضهم ارتمى على التراب وقد غلبه النوم تماما و لم يستطع التحمل ... فليحدث ما يحدث .... لكنه شعر أنه سيموت حقا إن لم ينم الآن ..... حال تعيسة .... إن من استمعوا لأخبار زلزال اسطنبول قالوا .. أن زلزالا شديدا أصاب اسطنبول كاد يفتك بها .... ثم تلته خمس زلازل متتالية مفاجأة ...... قلت لكم أن أياما حافلة كانت تنتظرنا ....

ما أرعبنا أكثر هو الأخبار ... التي أخذت تتناقل في حرارة أن هناك مصيبة قادمة علينا وأننا يجب أن نحتاط لكل شيء .... كيف نحتاط ؟ .... أخذوا يعرضون برامجا كثيرة عن كيف يكون التصرف إذا واجهك زلزال ...... حاول تقضية أغلب الوقت خارج بيتكم .... تخل عن بخلك - ولو للحظة - ولا تفكر في إنقاذ أي شيء ثمين ... إلى آخر هذه الدروس الي أصابتنا بالغثيان .... أصبح التلفزيون التركي يعرض فقط قرآن ..... ألغيت قناة Cine 5 الإباحية تماما بعد أن كانت في كل تلفزيون تقريبا .... ثم بعد كل هذا .... أتتنا الضربة الأولى فجأة ...

كان الوقت ليلا .... كنت أشتري بعض الشطائر من ذلك المطعم الذي يشكر الزلزال ألف مرة .... ويتمنى حدوثه مرة كل شهر .... فالزبائن أصبحوا بالمئات ..... أنتظر بملل أن يتم إعداد تلك الشطائر اللعينة .... ألقي بنظرة على تلك الساحة الترابية .... الناس أصبحت أكثر تحررا ...... يتحدثون بصخب ... بعضهم يضحك .... بعضهم أتي ( بمرتبة ) ولحاف وتدثر بهما ونام ..... ثم خيل إلي أنني أسمع صوتا ما .... صوت لا تدري كنهه ولكنك تعلم أنه صوت كارثة ..... وفجأة مالت الأرض التي كنت أقف عليها بعنف .... ثم مالت للناحية الأخرى في أقل من ثانية .... ثم أصبحت تهتز ..... لم أعرف ماذا أفعل .... صوت صرخات رهيبة يصم أذني .... هرج ومرج وركض وقفز ....... حاولت الخروج خارج المحل لكن العاملين كانوا قد داسوا علي في طريق خروجهم .... زجاجات (الكاتشاب) و (المايونيز) تتطاير كأنها قذائف .... كانت هذا زلزالا حقيقيا ... كان ما حصل في السابق لعبة بالنسبة لهذا الذي أراه الآن ..... جريت بأقصى سرعتي نحو الساحة ... انضممت لعائلتي .... الكل يحاول التوازن وينظر بحذر إلى المباني متوقعا سقوطها على رأسه ..... لكننا نسينا شيئا مهما جدا .... عمود الإنارة الذي قد وجدها فرصة لإثبات وجوده ...... عمود الإنارة قد سقط .... سقط في منتصف الساحة ... ورغم أنه سقط ببطء نوعا ما وابتعد الكثيرين عن طريقه ... إلا أنه قابل رأسا واحدة أعجبته فهشمها عن آخرها ...

- أحمد انظر لعبتي ... إنها جديدة وليست كلعبة إرهان المغرور .... ماما أحضرتها لي في العيد ...
- هذه جميلة .... هل هي من متجر (جوزيل أويونلار) ؟
- لا ... إنها من كابيتول
- حسنا أرني إياها يا شايدا ...

لعبة فيها خمس أزرار .... كل زر يسمعك أغنية جميلة .... مثل أغنية Happy Birthday To You وأغاني أخرى رقيقة ..... تصنعت الاهتمام حتى لا أغضب شايدا .....
- بكم هي هذه التحفة يا عزيزتي ؟ ...
- هيء .... لن أقول لك ؟ ....
وجرت رافعة باللعبة إلى الأعلى وكأنها تحمل كأس العالم وهي تغني أحد الأغاني التي في اللعبة .... نظرت لها .... ياإلهي ... لقد كنا هكذا قبل سبع سنين .... إن الإنسان يتغير حقا ..... لكن القدر لم يمهل شايدا حتى تتغير مثلنا ..... كانت هي الأولى ..... أول ضحية رأيناها لزلزال اسطنبول المرعب ...

شايدا لم تجد الوقت لتهرب .... لم تكن تملك حذرنا وسرعة استجابتنا ..... لم تكن تملك أي شيء ... ووالديها كانا بعيدين نوع ما عنها ..... من الخطأ أن تترك فتاة تلهو هكذا وأنت تعرف أن زلزالا سيضربك في أي لحظة .... لكن الزلزال لم يمنح والديها حتى حق البكاء عليها .... لقد اشتد علينا فجأة وبدأت أشياء أخرى تقع .....

أرى الآن بعض ( الشماسات ) التي نضعها فوق المدخل لاتقاء الشمس قد تهشمت على الأرض ... علما بأنها مبنية من الطوب ..... أرى كذلك بعض الحمقى الذين كانوا بداخل بيوتهم يخرجون منها وكأن شياطين العالم كلها تطاردهم .... .لسنا وحدنا الذين نصرخ .... هناك صرخات في كل مكان تقريبا ..... وفجأة هدأت الأرض ...

لازلت أشعر يرجة ما تحت قدمي ... لكنها خفيفة نوعا ما .... وهنا بدأت المناحة ..... ورغما عني بكيت كمن فقد كل شيء .... إن شايدا كانت تلعب أمام عيني منذ دقائق محاولة لفت الأنظار كعادة الأطفال دائما .....كيف ماتت هكذا فجأة ..... إنها لم تمت .... إنها تهشمت .... المسكينة .... لم أجرؤ على النظر إلى ما حل بها ....... وسمعت عبارات كفر كثيرة مثل ( يا رب ألم تجد سوى هذه الطفلة لتقتلها ) ... .. كانت هذه من أمها التي لن أصف لك حالها لأنه لا يخفى عليك .... ( يا رب ماذا فعلنا لك حتى تقتل شايدا ) .... إنها تصرخ وكأنها تؤنب شخصا ما .... هذه المجنونة .... ( يارب مالذي ...... ) وهنا حدثت الهزة الثانية لتريحنا من كل هذا الصراخ ....

ذات مرة قرأت لنا لنا شايدا سورة الفاتحة – غيبا - بفخر وهي تتمايل يمينا وشمالا في خجل .... إن دموعي عليها لم تجف بعد ... ولم أجد الوقت لأجففها ..... ها أنا أنظر لكارثة أخرى ........ في الأفق تقريبا رأينا ذلك المبنى العالي ..... كنت دائما أنظر إلى ذلك المبنى وأنا صغير وأحاول عد طوابقه ..... كل مرة أصل للخمسين وأتعثر ثم أعيد العد منذ البداية ..... عرفت بعدها أن المبنى كان سبعين طابقا .... أراه الآن يتمايل ..... ثم حولت نظري ناحية صوت آخر قادم من مكان ما .... وعندما نظرت إلى المبنى الطويل ثانية لم أجده ...... نزلت بنظري لأسفل قليلا فوجدته ينهار ...... ياللهول ..... إن المشهد لو رآه أعظم أديب لحار في كيفية وصفه ...... المبنى يقصر شيئا فشيئا ويتكسر ...... ثم تهوي القطعة العلوية كالكارثة وتقرر القطعة السفلية أن هذا يكفي قتبقى في مكانها ...... لم يعره أحد اهتماما كبيرا .... كل أصبح له ما يشغله .... كلفني أبي بحماية شقيقتي التي كنت لأموت دونها ..... لقد كان الله غاضبا ...... نعم شعرت بهذا .... ويالتعاستنا نحن البشر الذين جلبنا كل هذا لأنفسنا .....

في نفس الأسبوع الذي توفي فيه الشيخ العلامة عثمان بكتاش الفقيه التركي الشهير .... مر رجل تظهر عليه إمارات الوقار والتدين أمام أحد كافيهات اسطنبول ... وجد الشباب يضحكون ... الفتيات يتمايلن في ميوعة و لا تدري هل هذا الجينز هو ملابس أم تراه لون بشرتهن الأصلي .... (الدي جي ) يصرخ بأعلى صوته ولا أيبدو أن هناك من يعرف أن هناك رمزا دينيا من العلماء قد اختفى ورحل اليوم..... نظر الرجل لكل هذا ثم أغمض عينيه في غيظ قائلا .... إن الله لابد سيغضب في هذه الليلة ...... وقد كان كما قال ...

أعود بكم إلى المشهد الممل الذي عشناه و ظللنا نعيشه فترات طويلة .... مشهد الساحة الترابية التي أصبحنا نحفظ كل شبر فيها ..... لقد هدأ كل شيء بعد الزلزال الأخير .... لم يذهب أحد ضحية أي شيء .... لا أحد سوى طفلة صغيرة تدعى شايدا ..... شايدا الجميلة .... إن الليل في اسطنبول الآن وجميع الجيران محتشدين في الساحة .... ينتظرون هزة أخرى قد تحدث في أية لحظة .... الهزة الأخيرة مر عليها أكثر من ثلاث ساعات الآن .... نحن جاوزنا منتصف الليل بكثير .... لكن في هذه المرة لم يجرؤ أحد على النوم فعلا .....

ثلاث ساعات أخرى مرت كدهور .... إنه الفجر يتنفس ..... الناس تحسبهم سكارى ..... لكن الكل يعلم أن النوم هو المنتصر دائما .... في هذه المرة لم يذهب أحد إلى بيته لينام .... الكل سينام هنا اليوم .... كلنا سننام في الساحة اليوم .... تبرع بعض الشباب الشجعان بإحضار بعض الفرش من المنازل ..... فرشنا على الأرض كلنا .... وجلسنا .... بعضنا نام ...... لو رأيتنا لوقعت على الأرض من الضحك .... تخيل يا عزيزي .... أكثر من سبعين شخصا بين رجل وامرأة وطفل وعجوز ينامون معا على التراب ..... ليس من فقر أو مجاعة ... ليست نزهة جماعية .... إنه الخوف .... الخوف من الموت .... الخوف من الموت مهشما إذا انهار سقفك فوقك فجأة .... ورغم أننا – أنا وشلتي الصغيرة - ... معدومي الإحساس .... إلا أننا صدقا كنا نشعر بالرعب .... مالذي كان سيحدث لو لم تكن هذه الساحة موجودة .... إن الله رحيم بنا ... رحيم بنا في غضبه علينا ..

رقدت على ظهري .... وجهي إلى السماء التي كانت – وياللعجب – جميلة جدا في تلك اللحظة .... هل سأعد النجوم حتى أنام ..... هل جرب أحدكم أن يعد النجوم حتى ينام ؟ .... إنه عمل مسل جدا .... ليس أمتع من أن تنظر للنجوم في ليلة صافية ... في مكان مظلم كالذي نحن فيه الآن ... مظلم بعد سقوط أعمدة الإنارة كلها .... بعض النجوم يتلألأ .... بعضها يتحرك .... شيء ما يلمع في الأفق ثم يختفي قبل أن تدري كنهه .... كيف تكون السماء سعيدة هكذا والأرض غاضبة .... إن النعاس بدأ يتسرب إلي كالأفعي تلتف حول قدميك .... ثم لا تلبث أن تحيط بجسدك كله ...... من ذكر سيرة الأفاعي الآن ؟ ... تذكرت الآن أنه ربما توجد عقارب في هذه الأرض الي ننام عليها .... لكن لا أظن .... إن العقارب أخافها الزلزال منذ مدة ..... شيئا فشيئا أخذت أغفو ثم أصحو لأجد النجوم بنفس ترتيبها .... أسمع بعض الناس يتكلمون في شيء ما بالجوار .... ثم أخيرا استسلمت ونمت ....

- أحمد هلا ضربت لي هذا العمود هناك ؟
- لماذا يا شايدا ؟ ... إن العمود واقف في حاله يا حبيبتي ..
- لا ... لقد قتلني ... سقط على رأسي وقتلني ...
- وهل تأذيت ؟
- نعم قليلا .... انظر ...
نظرت إلى مكان الجرح في رأسها ..... فوجدت مالا يمكن وصفه مراعاة لشعور البعض... رأس مهشم كأن مطرقة أسطورية قد هوت عليه .... بعض أحشاء الدماغ تبرز للخارج ..
- أحمد اضرب لي العمود ...
- اضرب لي العمود
- العمود يا أحمد
- سقط على رأسي وقتلني ..
- انظر ..
وهنا استيقظت في فزع ...... كنت نادرا ما أعرق .... لكني فعلتها الآن ... وفي هذا البرد .... منظر أشد غرابة واجهني .... أكثر من سبعين جسدا نائما على الأرض .... كأنها جثث في مذبحة جماعية ....أين والدة شايدا ؟ ... هاهي هناك ..... إنها لازالت ساهمة تنظر إلى الأرض كأنها ستخترقها ببصرها .... يالهول مارأيت في حلمي ... لكني برغم كل شيء ... كنت سعيدا .... سعيدا لأنني رأيت وكلمت شايدا الجميلة مرة أخرى ...
الصباح بكل نوره وصخبه قد وصل .... بدأنا نقوم واحدا تلو الآخر كالسكارى .... الكل عيونهم منتفخة من آثار الليلة الرهيبة .... هنا لن تغسل وجهك ولن تمشط شعرك .... هنا أنت على حقيقتك المريعة ... منظر البعض كان مرعبا أكثر من الزلزال نفسه .... أصبحت أعرف الآن من أين يقتبسون مسوخ أفلام الرعب ... ثم من هذه هناك ؟ يا إلهي ... إنها مدام هيلال ... إنها تبدو مخلوقا فضائيا بدون مكياجها ..... دائما ما كانت تعذب نفسها وتعذبنا معها بلبس الكعب العالي .....يبدو أن هذا الزلزال مفيد نوعا ما ...

خمسة أيام كاملة مرت علينا في هذا العذاب المقيم .... الكثير من الجماعات والأحزاب تكونت فيما بيننا .... الكثير من الأصدقاء صاروا أعداء والعديد من الأعداء صاروا أصدقاء فجأة ..... هل هي النهاية ؟ ... أم أن هناك هزة أخرى وأخرى قريبا .... إن التليفزيون لا يقدم شيئا مفيدا عن الأمر .... إن الدراسات تعجز تماما عن التنبؤ بأي شيء .... لكنها لم تكن عاجزة عن معرفة إذا ماكان زلزال ما قد انتهى أم أنه سيكون له توابع ... وهذا كان أملنا .... كل يوم نتابع التلفزيون وجميع الأخبار العاجلة التي يقدمها .... يا إلهي إننا أقل منطقة حدث فيها الخراب ... إن المنطقة الأوروبية من اسطنبول كادت أن تدمر ...... ياللهول ما كل هؤلاء الموتى ... ونحن الذين ظننا أننا نتعذب .... ماذا حصل لقصر توبكابي ... لم يمس .... لا أستغرب هذا وفيه آثار من آثار حبيبنا وسيدنا محمد عليه أفضل صلاة وأتم سلام ....

كانت ليلة مملة أخرى .... الناس أصبحت الآن مستعدة للنوم بسهولة أكثر عن ذي قبل .... وفي الساعة الثالثة بعد منتصف الليل .... فزع الجميع مرة أخرى .... سمعنا صوت هدير مفاجيء اخترق الصمت مقتربا في قسوة ..... أصغينا السمع .... هذا صوت مألوف ..... إنه ليس زلزال .... هو صوت هليكوبتر .... رأيناها تحلق فوقنا كأنها تستطلع المكان بكشافاتها التي أعمت عيوننا تماما ..... وفجأة دوى صوت آخر .... صوت مايكروفون ....

"إلى جميع سكان منطقة أوسكودار الأعزاء .... نعلن أن هيئة الأرصاد قد درست الأمر جيدا ونفيدكم بأنه يمكنكم العودة إلى بيوتكم آمنين .... فأقوى مرحلة من الزلزال قد مرت عليكم بخير .... وجميع توابع الزلزال – لو حدثت – ستكون أضعف من أن تؤثر فيكم تأثيرا مؤذيا ..... أكرر ..... "

همهمات عمت في أرجاء الساحة ... من كان نائما جلس ... ومن كان جالسا وقف ... الناس يتحدثون في حماس عن هذا الخبر الجديد ..... مادامت هيئة الأرصاد قد أذاعت هذا فقد درست الأمر جيدا من جميع الزوايا ..... إذن فقد انتهى الكابوس بالنسبة لنا ..... إننا بعيدون عن مركز الزلزال إذن لحسن الحظ ..... ورأيت بعيني الناس تلملم فرشها في حماس وتنظفها من الغبار ... رأيتهم يتجهون إلى بيوتهم في سعادة وقلق .... هذان لا يجتمعان إلا في حالتنا هذه .... أنا أساعد عائلتي في جمع فرشنا بدورنا ..... اتجهت إلى المنزل ...... وألقيت نظرة أخيرة على الساحة ..... ساحة الرعب ...

لحسن حظنا لم يؤذنا زلزال اسطنبول الرهيب ... لكنه ذكرنا أن الأمور لا تبقى على حالها دائما ... وأن ربنا إذا أمهل وأمهل .... فإنه لايهمل أبدا .... عشت أياما رهيبة في تلك الساحة الترابية المخيفة ...... إنني أنظر الآن إليها وأتذكر .... ليست ترابية الآن ... إنها ثلجية ... فالثلوج تتساقط عليها الآن من السماء في مشهد جميل يستحق النظر إليه عبر نافذتك ..... نظرت إلى العمود إياه فوجدته قد أعيد تثبيته ...... شايدا ماتت هنا ذات يوم ..... ورغما عني .... انحدرت دمعة ساخنة أدفأت وجهي المرتعش من البرد ...... نعم ... ماتت شايدا هنا ذات يوم أمام عيني ..... ولم تجد أحدا لينقذها ....


يقول المغني بحزن ...

أحدهم قتل شايدا الصغيرة
الفتاة ذات اللحن العذب
والتي كانت تغني دائما بالجوار
لقد كانت هناك تصرخ
تقرع بصوتها أبواب نهايتها
لكن أحدا لم ينجدها مبكرا
ويالمنظر الدماء على شعرها

الكل أتى ليري
الفتاة التي قد ماتت الآن
ويالها من نظرة تلك التي في عينيها
يالرقتها وهي راقدة هناك
ويالرشاقتها و أناقتها
اللهم ارتق بروحها بعنايتك
و يالمنظر الدماء التي على شعرها

لقد كان هناك تحاول
أن تغني ذلك اللحن
لشخص ما ربما شعر بيأسها
وقد صرخت بقوة
وما من أحد هناك

شايدا الصغيرة حاربت بصعوبة حتى تعيش
يالرقتها وهي راقدة هناك
ويالرشاقتها و أناقتها
اللهم ارتق بروحها بعنايتك
كم هي صغيرة و كم هي جميلة

مع الاعتذار لصاحب الأغنية العبقري مايكل جاكسون حيث كان يغني عن ( سوزي الصغيرة ) .. بينما أحب أنا أن أغنيها دائما عن عزيزتي شايدا ... شايدا الصغيرة ..

النهاية

----------


## علياء أمجد

حكاية ذات العنق الطويل 


"أن تطيل امرأة من قبائل الزامبيزي عنقها فهو أمر عادي .. أما أن تفعل ذلك فتاة مصرية في العاشرة من عمرها فهو أمر مخيف " 


إن المصايف المصرية لها مزية هامة جدا .. أنك لا يمكن أن تشعر فيها بالسأم أبدا.. الشوارع صاخبة من الفجر إلى الفجر .. باعة الترمس والفيشار في كل مكان يذكرونك دائما أنك حتما جائع .. صوت الأمواج الرتيب يصلح أن يكون خلفية موسيقية لو كان هذا مشهد ما في أحد الأفلام .. طفل يمشي بالآيس كريم على الكورنيش وكأنه لايعبأ لأي شيء في هذا العالم .. وكنت أنا هذا الطفل - في الثانية عشر من عمري - أمشي في شوارع ( رأس البر ).. مدينة ساحلية تستخدم كمصيف في مصر.. كنت سعيدا جدا اليوم .. فبعد قليل سيأخذنا أبي إلى الملاهي .. هذا رائع .. سيكون هناك بيت الرعب و السيارات التي ماصنعت إلا لتتصادم والكثير من الآيس الكريم المنعش .. يالي من شخص محظوظ حقا .

إن أبي شخصية أكاديمية جدا فيما يتعلق بالملاهي ... ( هيا .. إن لكل واحد منكم أن يركب ثلاثة ألعاب فقط .. هيا انطلقوا الآن ) ... كل الآباء لا يسمحون سوى بثلاثة ألعاب فقط .. هل هو قانون ما ؟ .. لقد كنا ونحن أطفال نلتزم حرفيا به ونشعر أنه ليس من حقنا أبدا لعبة رابعة .. لكن والد مراد يسمح لهم بخمسة ألعاب .. لابد أن مراد شخص سعيد جدا.. يالي من شخص تعيس في هذه الحياة .

لم تكن الملاهي التي ذهبنا إليها كالملاهي الحديثة التي نراها الآن .. كانت أشبه ببعض الخردوات التي جاؤوا بها من مكان ما وصنعوا بها ألعابا .. هناك ضوء يتسلل من مكان ما في بيت الرعب يسمح لك برؤية كل التماثيل السخيفة قبل أن تصل إليها .. المفترض أن يكون مظلما .. سيارتي المتصادمة هي الوحيدة التي لا تتجه نحو اليسار أبدا .... فأنا مجبر دائما على الانعطاف يمينا في دائرة مملة .. من سمى هذا المكان ملاهي ؟ .. ظللت أمشي في هذا المكان باحثا عن شيء ما لا أعرفه حتى وجدت استوقفني شخص غريب .

رجل يرتدي ثياب المهرجين ويضع طربوشا على رأسه وهو يشعر أنه ظريف جدا.. طوال حياتي وأنا لا أحب المهرجين .. ولا أجد فيهم ما يستدعي الضحك .. بل إنني أشعر بالرعب في بعض الأحيان إذا تخيلت أن أحدهم ظهر لي في ليلة مظلمة .. كان الرجل يبتسم بلزوجة ناظرا إلي وهو يقول بلهجته المصرية : 
- إيه يا حبيبي .. زعلان ليه ؟ .. خد دي .

وأعطاني بعض الحلوى .. نظرت إليها فعرفتها فورا – فقد كنا نحفظ جميع أنواع الحلوى ونحن صغار - .. كانت من النوع الذي لا أفضله .. شكرته واستدرت متأهبا للانصراف .. وهنا دوى صوت ما من مايكروفون ما في مكان ما يقول بلهجة تقريرية : 
- السادة الزوار .. إن عرض (حنكوشة ) سيبدأ بعد دقائق قيلة .. نرجو منكم التوجه إلى مسرح الملاهي الآن .. الدخول مجاني .. وستشاهدون فقرة الساحر مختار المثيرة من ضمن البرنامج .. نرجو منكم الإسراع لأن العرض على وشك أن يبدأ .. وشكرا لكم .

رأيت المهرج يستدير متعجلا إلى مكان ما .. لقد كنت قد أنهيت ألعابي الثلاثة .. لكني أريد بقاء أطول وقت ممكن في هذه الملاهي الخربة لأنني لا أريد الذهاب إلى الشاليه – الفندق – الضيق الآن .. فلأحاول إقناع أبي بحضور هذا العرض .. بحثت عن أبي هنا وهناك .. وأخيرا وجدته يوبخ أخي الصغير على فعل ما من أفعاله الشقية التي يمارسها كهواية .. ذهبت له ... تحدث معي كثيرا على أنه مرهق ويريد النوم .. لكنني كنت مصرا كمستعمرة من الذباب .. لم يجد أمامه مع كل هذا الإلحاح إلا ان يوافق .. يوافق على دخولنا عرض حنكوشة ... ولا أدري كيف يخترعون هذه الأسماء ... 

المهرج يحاول قفز الحبل ويتعثر ويقع مرات عديدة متظاهرا بالبلاهة .. ثم يقرر أن يجد شيئا جديدا يفعله بالحبل فيفرده على الأرض ويمشي عليه فاردا ذراعيه متظاهرا بأنه يحاول التوازن ... إنه يظن أنه طريف .. الناس السخفاء يضحكون بشدة وكلهم من ذوي الشوارب .. كيف يضحكون على هذا السخيف ولايضحكون على توم وجيري ؟ .. لن نفهم الكبار أبدا .. جاء بعد المهرج عرض القرد – الذي دائما مايكون اسمه ميمون - .. كان هذا لطيفا نوعا ما .. ثم جاء نافخ النار .. وبعده المهرج السخيف مرة أخرى .. ثم دوى الميكروفون مرة أخرى ليذكرنا أن أهم عرض سنراه في حياتنا سيبدأ بعد لحظات .. عرض الساحر مختار ..

وهنا دخل الساحر مختار .. شاب مصري أسمر كالذي تراه في كل مكان هنا في مصر .. يلبس بنطلونا و قميصا و لاشيء فيه يختلف عن ذلك الرجل الذي يجلس بجانبي .. كنت أعلم أن هذه الملاهي مملة .. هنا وقف مختار هذا في وسط المسرح تماما و تكلم .. وهنا بدأت أشعر أنه مختلف .. كان يتكلم بثقة وبطء ورزانة .. قال أن لديه عرضا لنا لن نصدقه أبدا .. لا هو من ألاعيب الحواة .. ولا هو خدعة .. ولا هو أي شيء آخر يخطر على بالنا .. صمت الجميع في ترقب بانتظار ما سيقدمه .. جاء بعض الرجال بطاولة قصيرة وضعوها في منتصف المسرح تماما .. ثم أتوا بشيء غريب جدا جدا .. سأحاول أن أصفه لكم الآن .. تبا كيف يوصف هذا الشيء ؟ 

كان أشبه بقمع .. نعم قمع ذا عنق طويل ... وقاعدة عادية ... كان طول عنق القمع مثل طول ذراعك .. وقاعدته عادية كأي قمع آخر ... وضعوا هذا القمع على الطاولة ... وضعوه مقلوبا على قاعدته ... أي أن عنقه هو الذي بالأعلى .. وأحضر الرجال ستارا داكنا ليحجب الطاولة والقمع .. ثم دخل الساحر مختار وراء الستار ببطء.. كنت أفكر فيما قد يفعله هذا الساحر بذلك القمع الطويل .. أخذت أحاول أن أستنتج شيئا ما مرارا لكني فشلت .. ثم قررت الاستسلام والانتظار لأرى بنفسي .. وهنا أزاحوا الستار فجأة ورأينا كل شيء .. رباه .. لقد كانت لحظات مروعة .. 

كل شيء كان كما هو .. الطاولة وعليها القمع .. لكن كان هناك شيء آخر .. رأس ... رأس فتاة صغيرة تبرز من فتحة عنق القمع ..... حاولت الاقتراب بعنقي لأتأكد أنني لست واهما ولا معتوها .... يا إلهي .. إنها رأس فتاة .. الفتاة تنظر إلينا وتحرك رأسها .. رأسها الذي يبرز من فتحة القمع ... أين عنق هذه الفتاة بالضبط ؟ .. هل هو بداخل عنق القمع الرفيع الذي لايزيد قطره عن قطر قلمك الجاف ... ثم أين جسدها ؟.. .إن الطاولة أسفلها خالية تماما ولا يوجد شيء ما محجوب منها .... وهنا دعانا الساحر مختار لأغرب شيء يمكنك أن تسمعه من ساحر ... دعانا للاقتراب من رأس الفتاة والدوران حولها وتفحص الطاولة وماتحتها وحولها جيدا للتأكد أنه لا يخدعنا ... 

هنا ترددت قليلا .. هل أذهب لهذا الشيء ؟ .. رأيت العديد من الرجال والنساء يقومون من مقاعدهم متجهين لهذا الشيء ... رأيت أبي لازال جالسا بهدوء يحاول اختراق أجسادهم بعينيه ليرى رأس الفتاة ... وهنا قمت من مقعدي ... يجب أن أرى هذا الأمر عن قرب ... لقد ظننت أن هذه الملاهي مملة ... لكنني كنت مخطئا تماما ..

كنت قصيرا في ذلك الوقت لذا اخترقت أجساد الرجال أمامي بسهولة محاولا الوصول إلى الطاولة ... لقد كانوا متزاحمين تصدر منهم همهمات الاستنكار والاستغراب والتساؤل والغضب والقسوة و الرعب ..... نعم همهمات فيها كل هذه المعاني ... لكنني لم أهتم .... ظللت أخترق الصفوف حتى وجدت نفسي امامها فجأة ..... أمام رأس الفتاة .

كانت رأسا كالتي تراها تزين عنق أي فتاة في العاشرة من عمرها .. لكن هذه كان شعرها بني قصير وبشرتها قمحية فاتحة ... ملامحها جميلة وعينيها لم تكن تنظر إلى أحد من الجموع المحتشدة حولها ... لقد كانت عيناها تنظران إلى اللامكان ..... سارحة في دنيا أخرى ... أحيانا تحرك رأسها .... وأحيانا تغمض عينيها في تعاسة .. وعندما برزت امامها فجأة كالقدر أدارت رأسها .... ونظرت إلي .. 

إن كل الفتيات اللواتي يستخدمهن السحرة في ألعابهم السحرية على المسارح يكن واثقات جدا ومبتسمات جدا ... إلا هذه الفتاة ... نظرت إلي في تعاسة .. نظرت إلي في ألم ... كنت أعرف أن بالموضوع شيء غير طبيعي .. فلم أكلف نفسي باكتشاف أسفل المائدة أو القمع لأنني لن أجد شيئا ... إن ما أراه أمامي الآن هو نوع من السحر ... السحر الأسود .. 

أغمضت عيناها مرة أخرى ثم ازدردت لعابها ... ثم فتحت عيناها ونظرت إلي ثانية .... كنت أنا مندهشا جدا فلم أبد أي حركة إيجابية .... ظللت أنظر إليها كالغبي ... ثم شعرت بحركة ما خلفي ... عرفت أن الرجال بدؤوا ينصرفون مبسملين ومحوقلين ولاعنين هذه الألاعيب الشيطانية ... وهنا ألقيت نظرة متوترة أخرى إلى الفتاة التي كانت تنظر إلى اللامكان من جديد ثم استدرت عائدا ... رأيت أمي تمسك بالكاميرا وتصور ... رائع ... إن هذا المشهد يستحق التصوير وإبقائه عندي إلى الأبد ... عدت إلى مكاني ورأيتهم يحركون الستار مرة أخرى ليحجب الطاولة ..

وعندما فتحوا الستار مرة أخرى لم يكن هناك أثر لرأس الفتاة ... كانت الطاولة .. وعليها القمع .. نظرت هنا وهناك فقد أجد رأس الفتاة يتجول بالجوار لكني لم أجده ... سمعت أبي يقول في ثقة أن مختار هذا ساحر .. وأنه استعان بالجن فيما فعل ... وأخذ يستعيذ بالله من السحرة وشرورهم ... لكنني لن أنسى تلك النظرة التي نظرت إلى الفتاة بها ما حييت .... نظرة استنجاد ... نظرة ألم لم تحاول إخفاءه .. لقد كانت مسكينة ... ولست ادري مالذي فعله بها ذلك الساحر اللعين وهي بعد في العاشرة من عمرها .

غادرنا الملاهي وأنا شارد في كل ما حدث ..... كنت أريد أن أرى تلك الصورة التي صورتها أمي للمشهد ... لم أحتمل الانتظار ... أخذت الكاميرا وصورت باقي الصور حتى أنهيت الفيلم ..... ثم أخذت الكاميرا في اليوم التالي إلى الاستوديو .... قالوا لي أن علي استلامها غدا في نفس الموعد ... يالهم من كسالى .

شعرت بالتعاسة الشديدة بعد ذلك .... فعندما استلمت الصور وجدت صورا عديدة لأخي يبتسم في بلاهة أو لنا مجموعين في صور عائلية .... بحثت عن تلك الصورة فلم أجدها مطلقا .... عرفت من عاملة الاستوديو أن هناك صورة واحدة احترقت للأسف خلال التحميض ... 

هل هو حظ سيء؟ ... هل هو سحر أسود ؟ ... هل هو جان ؟ ... لن أعرف أبدا .... لكنني موقن تماما أنني في يوم ما كنت على بعد سنتيمترات قليلة من فتاة مسحورة ... يالها من تجربة .. حقا يالها من تجربة ...

----------


## علياء أمجد

حكايتي مع الجن 


" لم أرهم بعيني . لكني لمستهم ، وشعرت بهم يلمسون جسدي . وأستطيع أن أقسم بالله على ذلك "


بدأ كل شيء في عام 2000 . كنت أنا مراهقا ساذجا في ذلك الوقت . وذلك الشارب الأخضر السخيف فوق شفتي يثبت لي أنني لم أعد طفلا كالسابق . كنت في الصف الثاني الثانوي في مدرسة ما في المدينة المنورة . كان كل واحد من الشباب له هواية ما يحب ممارستها ، فالبعض كان يهوى كتابة رقم جواله في ورقة ويرميها عند قدمي أول فتاة منقبة – ككل الفتيات – في المدينة في ذلك الوقت . آخرون كانوا يجدون متعتهم في القفز من فوق سور المدرسة ليس للهروب بل لمجرد القفز ، فأراهم يفعلون ذلك خمس مرات في اليوم الدراسي . 

أما أنا فكانت لي هواية كريهة تختلف عن كل الشباب ، كنت أهوى كل ما يتعلق بالجان . قرأت كل كتاب رخيص نزل في الأسواق عنهم من طراز – الجن بين الحقيقة والخيال – أو – حوار مع جني مسلم – أو أي شيء من هذا القبيل . وقد اقتنيت سلسلة شرائط تسجيل مرعبة تدعى ( الصارم البتار في التصدي للسحرة الأشرار ) . هذه الشرائط كانت مرعبة بحق . بعضها كان يتحدث عن السحر، وما هي الخطوات التي تتبعها لتصير ساحرا – كانت حجتهم الغريبة في هذا أن يتفادى المرء فعل هذه الأشياء – وبعض الشرائط كانت عن الجن ، تصف حياتهم وأشكالهم وقصصهم وأنهم موجودين في كل مكان . بعض الشرائط الأخرى كانت تتحدث عن العين والحسد وكيف أن العين الواحدة لها القدرة على هدم عمارة كاملة بما فيها ومن فيها .


لقد قال أحد أطباء النفس ذات مرة أن المستغرق في مثل هذه الأمور معرض في النهاية للجنون أو الخبال العقلي وأنها خطرة جدا لأنها تشكل عنصر جذب للعديد من الحمقى أمثالي .

ظللت أقرأ وأقرأ حتى جاء ذلك اليوم المشؤوم ، عندما أغلقت على نفسي الغرفة وأصبحت أكلم نفسي - كعادتي – بصوت عال . تكلمت مع شخصي المتواضع في كل شيء وناقشنا أمورا خطيرة ، وبينما أنا أحدثني إذ أتيت على ذكر موضوع الجان هذا . وهنا أصبحت أتكلم موجها الكلام لهم – للجان – قلت لهم أنهم أضعف من أن يؤذوني لأنني أعرف كل الأذكار التي تمنعهم من حتى التفكير في مجرد فعل هذا . قلت لهم أن يظهروا لي الآن إذا كانوا حقا موجودين في هذه الدنيا . وظللت أنظر حولي كالأبله منتظرا أن يتفضل علي واحد منهم ويظهر لي نفسه . لكن شيئا من هذا لم يحصل طبعا . ظللت أواصل الحديث معهم ، ثم أخذت أضحك كالمعتوه ... وأضحك وأضحك .... هل جننت ؟ أنا أعرف نفسي جيدا . أنا لست من الطراز الذي يجن مهما قال أطباء النفس المتحذلقين . لكنني كنت مغرورا ... وكاد غروري هذا أن يقتلني رعبا في يوم ما . 

لم يحصل شيء في الأيام التالية . ولكني كنت أضبط نفسي خائفا عند دخولي الحمام بالذات . لأنني كنت أعرف أنه غرفة نومهم . ظللت على هذا الحال حتى جاء ذلك اليوم الذي خرج فيه كل أهلي لمكان ما وظللت وحدي في شقتنا الواسعة . لم يكن الوقت ليلا . فلسنا في فيلم رعب هنا . لقد كنا في وضح النهار كما يقولون . دخلت غرفتي وأغلقت الباب علي . تمددت على السرير وسرحت بعيدا في نقطة اللاشيء . لم أكن من الطراز الذي يستطيع النوم في النهار مهما بذلت في ذلك من جهد . لكنني في ذلك اليوم شعرت بوعيي ينسل مني داخلا بي إلى عالم الأحلام . جفناي يتثاقلان وينغلقان تدريجيا حتى يطبقان على بعضهما . لقد نمت ، لم أكن مرهقا ، بل لقد كنت نائما كفاية بالليلة الماضية . لكنني نمت لسبب غير مفهوم ...... إلا أنني عندما استيقظت فهمت كل شيء . 

لقد كانوا يقودونني إلى عالمهم ... عالم الأحلام حيث تفقد السيطرة على روحك .... إلى العالم الذي أصير فيه لعبة بين أيديهم يلهون بها كما يشاؤون ... إنها فرصتهم للانتقام مني – بسبب الحماقات التي كنت أثرثر بها بصوت عال - وهم لن يتركوها تفر منهم أبدا – الفرصة وليس الحماقات طبعا - لطالما كنت أحرص على قول الأذكار اليومية صباحا ومساء وقبل دخول أي مكان مريب كغرفتي أو كالحمام . أما هذه المرة فقد نسيت ، والأهم أنني نسيت أذكار النوم ..... أصبحت ملكهم تماما ... لم يكن أحد يمكن أن يوقظني حيث أنه لا أحد في الشقة . كان هذا يعني أنهم سينهون الاحتفال بي في الوقت الذي يحددونه بأنفسهم . 

فجأة استيقظت . لم أفتح عيني .... لكنني كنت قد استيقظت . لا أذكر شيئا مما حلمت به . بل إنني لم أحلم على الإطلاق . لكن مهلا .. أنا لا أتحرك ... أقسم أنني لا أتحرك . يداي وقدماي مثبتتان إلى السرير وكأن جبلا كبيرا يرقد على كل يد وكل قدم . لم أجرؤ على أن أفتح عيني .... كدت أموت رعبا . حاولت رفع يدي اليمنى بكل قوتي لكن عبثا ... وكذا اليسرى . حاولت تحريك قدمي أو أصابعي فلم أنجح . الجزء الوحيد الذي كنت أستطيع تحريكه هو رأسي .. لكنني كما قلت لم أجرؤ على فتح عيني . كنت أعرف أنني لابد سأرى وجوها مشوهة ذات عيون حمراء وقرون وابتسامات ساخرة تنظر إلي بتشف ... كنت خائفا جدا . 

ظللت خمس دقائق على هذا الحال ... فكرت أن أصرخ .. لكنني كنت أعرف أنه لا أحد في البيت ... لا صوت أواني في المطبخ يدل على أن أمي تطبخ شيئا ما ... أو حتى صوت Space Toon بأغانيها المملة والتي تدل أن أخي يشاهدها الآن .... كان واضحا أني لازلت وحدي في الشقة . ثم اهتديت أخيرا إلى الحل ...الأذكار .... فلأستخدم الجزء الوحيد الصالح للتحريك هنا وهو لساني .

قرأت المعوذتين والإخلاص كل واحدة ثلاث مرات ... وبعد انتهائي من آخر كلمة (من الجنة والناس ) تحررت قيودي الأربع .... أخيرا . ولكن هل أفتح عيني الآن . أظن هذا .... فتحت عيني فلم أجد أي مسوخ ولا عيون حمراء ... فقط غرفتي المملة كما هي و صورة ( Jill Valantine ) على الجدار ترمقني باستفزاز . ما هذا الذي حصل لي ؟ لا بد أنني مقبل على مصيبة ... نعم لابد أنها مصيبة فعلا .


هناك من الناس من يخاف من الرسوب . أو من يخاف من الفئران . وهناك من يخاف من عيون الناس .. وهناك من يخاف من الزومبي أو من دراكيولا .... لكنني أصبحت أخاف شيئا آخر .... أصبحت أخاف من النوم . لقد فهمت خطتهم ... ينسونني أذكاري وينوموني حتى ينفردون بي . لقد كانوا رحيمين بي في المرة الأولى فاكتفوا بتقييدي في فراشي ... لكن من يعرف ماالذي قد يفكر فيه هؤلاء .... إنك حتما يمكنك أن تتوقع تصرفات أستاذك أو أبوك أو صديقك أو ربما عدوك ... لكنك حتما لا تستطيع التنبؤ بما يفكر فيه جني .... خاصة إذا استفززته بغباء كما فعلت أنا . 

مرت الأيام التالية وأنا شديد الحذر ... أقول الأذكار كلها عشر مرات قبل النوم . ظللت هكذا حتى أتى اليوم الكريه الثاني . لابد من يوم ما ينسل إلي النوم بدون استئذان ... يوم أكون فيه مرهقا ، أو حزينا ، أو ربما أشاهد مباراة كرة قدم مملة ... وقد أتى اليوم الموعود . كنت أذاكر استعدادا للإختبارات النهائية . كنت غارقا حتى أذني في قوانين الطفو وأن مجموع القوى المحركة للمادة التي تغرق هي لابد مساوية لكتلة المادة المحترقة بفعل الكيروسين . ولكن ماذا تفعله هذه السمكة هنا ... ثم أن نيوتن يسبح بجانبها .... نعم إني أراه بوضوح و ......... هاااااااوم ....... لقد نمت .... ولعمري لقد كانت غلطة قاتلة . 

فجأة استيقظت .. كنت ممدا على الأريكة .... كالعادة لم تكن هناك أحلام .... لكنني مشلول .... مشلول كما حدث معي في السابق . هل أفتح عيني هذه المرة ؟ لا أحد يدري مالذي يمكن أن أراه إذا فعلت ... ربما أرى الشيطان ذاته ... لا أدري .. وهنا سمعت صوتا غريبا ... لا أدري كيف أصف هذا الصوت بالكلمات ... لم يكن يشبه أي صوت معروف آخر لكنه شيء ما يشبه ( فوووووووووووووووم ) ... نعم شيء كهذا .... هو يبدو بعيدا قليلا .... قلت لنفسي أنه لابد أن هناك أعمال حفر قد حدثت فجأة في الشارع وأن هذا صوت ماكينة ما من تلك الماكينات التي لاتنتهي ..... ولكن لا ... المشكلة أنني أسمع الشارع من مكاني ... ثمة شباب حمقى يتحدثون في أمر ما ... ويضحك أحدهم بصوت عال ..... لا ريب أن تلك الفتاة قد أخذت ورقته أخيرا ... ياله من محظوظ . 

مالذي يعرفه هذا الأحمق عن هذه الصوت المريع الذي أسمعه الآن .... لابد أنه سعيد الآن ..... لكنني كنت أعرف الحل ..... المعوذتين والإخلاص ..... قلتهم بسرعة ..... لم يحدث شيء ... لازلت مشلولا . كررتهم أربع مرات إضافية حتى شعرت بأنني تحررت ..... هنا فتحت عيني . التفت إلى النافذة ثم قمت وفتحتها ... لا أحد بالخارج ... لا ماكينات . ولا شباب حمقى ... يا إلهي هل كان هذا كله وهما . .... تبا لي ولما فعلته بنفسي . 

تكرر معي الموضوع في الشهور التالية كثيرا .... حتى نشأت بيننا نوع من الألفة .... فعندما أستيقظ وأجد نفسي مشلولا . أتأفف لاعنا في سري هؤلاء الجن الأشقياء .... لا وقت عندي لهذا الهراء .... أقول المعوذتين والإخلاص ثم يفك قيدي .... يالها من تجربة ممتعة .... أصبحت لا أخاف منها أبدا ..... حتى أتى ذلك اليوم الذي فتحت عيني فيه .... ويالهول مارأيت . 

استيقظت مرة في منتصف الليل شاعرا بالظمأ ... لا شيء أفضل من كوب من الماء البارد في هذا الوقت .... ولكن تبا إنني مشلول ... ياللسخافة سيكون علي الانتظار قليلا .... أخذت أقرأ المعوذتين وأقرأ ثم فتحت عيني فجأة ... كنت أريد أن أرى مالذي سيحصل لو فتحتهما ........ وهنا وأقسم بالله على هذا رأيت شيئا ما جاثما علي ، صدره على صدري ووجهه أمام وجهي مباشرة ... لن أصفه لك . .... لأنني لم أره جيدا لم أره سوى لثانية واحدة أو ثانيتين ... .....فقط كان كيانا له وجه وجسد وعينين بلون الدم . 

أغمضت عيني وصرخت بكل قوتي . تحررت قيودي مباشرة .... وهنا جريت كالمعتوه من الغرفة إلى الإفريز إلى الحمام الثاني بقرب غرفة والدي ، شعرت بواحد معتوه آخر يجري ورائي . كان هذا هو أخي الصغير ... لاريب أنني أفزعته بصرختي .... وجدت أبي مستيقظا يتوضأ في الحمام .... سألني أسئلة كثيرة لم أفهم منها شيئا .... أجبت عنها كلها بـ ( نعم نعم ) ( حسنا أنا آسف ) ( ربما ) ....لابد أنه ظن أنني مجنون . 

بعد هذا لم أستطع أن أنام في جميع الليالي التالية إلا والنور مضاء ... وكنت أتحمل نظرة أختي الساخرة لي وأنا أطلب منها أن تبقي النور مضاء ..... يالهذا الشارب الأخضر الذي يجعل الناس تنسى أنني لازلت ذلك الطفل السخيف ...... لكن هؤلاء الجان لم يكونوا قد انتهوا مني بعد .... كانوا يدخرون لي ما هو أفضل .

فجأة استيقظت في أحد الأيام في منتصف الليل والنور مضاء ..... كنت مشلولا كالعادة .... إن هذا مرعب ... أغمضت عيني بكل قوتي وأخذت أقرأ المعوذتين بسرعة .... عشر مرات أو أكثر ولم يفك قيدي .... لابد أنها نهايتي الآن ... لقد نسيت أن أصلي العشاء قبل أن أنام .... فلأتلق عقابي إذن .... وهو عقاب مريع ..... أخذت أقرأ وأقرأ بلا جدوى . وفجأة انفجر المصباح بفرقعة سمعتها في أذني عالية جدا ...... كان مصباحا رخيصا ولا ريب أن تاريخ صلاحيته ينتهي الآن ..... ياله من مصباح يفتقر إلى التهذيب .... ألم يجد وقتا أفضل من هذا ( يفرقع ) فيه ؟ 

فتحت عيني فور أن سمعت فرقعته كرد فعل بشري طبيعي ..... لم أر شيئا .... فك قيدي .... لكني عندما نظرت إلى الباب رأيت شيئا غريبا ..... رأيت أمي ..... كانت تلبس ثوبا أبيضا واسعا طويلا جدا ... رأيتها من ظهرها ..... أمعنت النظر ..... هذا الثوب ليس عند أمي أبدا ..... ياللهول .... ما هذا الذي أراه .... إن أمي تتلاشى .... كأنها الدخان . نعم .... تتلاشى ..... ظلت تتلاشى حتى امتزجت مع الهواء واختفت تماما . قمت من على سريري بحذر ومشيت إلى الحمام المجاور .... فتحت نور الحمام فسمعت فرقعة أقوى بكثير من الأولى ..... يالهذه المصابيح الرخيصة التي نشتريها دوما.. إنها ( تفرقع ) في أوقات غريبة ..... شعرت بالذعر .... بكيت ..... وهنا سمعت أذان الفجر .... فبكيت أكثر .... عرفت كم أنا مقصر ... وهؤلاء الجان يجيدون التسلية بأمثالي .... لابد أن أنزل الآن إلى المسجد وأصلي الفجر فيه وأدعو الله .... وأسأله أن يغفر لي ماكان مني من سهوات .... فهو الوحيد الذي يمكنه أن يطمئن قلبي ... ويحميني من هذه الكائنات التي تتسلى بي ..... توضأت .... ونزلت في الظلام إلى المسجد .

وها أنا الآن قد كبرت ومرت حوالي عشرسنين على هذه الحوادث ولم تحدث لي حادثة ( الشلل ) هذه إلا بعض المرات التي تعد على إصبع اليد الواحدة ..... وأصبحت الآن زاهدا في كل ما يتعلق بالجن ..... وزاهدا في كل الكتب الرخيصة التي تتحدث عنهم .... فماذا يعرف هذا المؤلف أو ذاك عن الجن حتى يكتبوا عنهم .... أنا تعاملت معهم بنفسي .... والحقيقة أنهم أسوأ طبقة يمكنك التعامل معها ...... كانوا قساة جدا .... ولا يحتاجون سوى لقلب مؤمن مطمئن بالإيمان لمواجهتهم وإيقافهم عند حدهم .

عرفت أن هذا الصديق الذي كان يشل حركتي إنما هو جني .. جني مشهور سماه العرب ( الجاثوم ) لأنه يجثم على صدر ضحيته من الإنس فيشلها شللا كاملا .. وسمته الحضارات القديمة Incubus .. بعض تلك الحضارات كانت تعتقد أنه لا يزور سوى النساء ولما كانوا يرسمونه عادة كنت ترى مخلوقا بشعا قصيرا جدا يجلس فوق صدر امرأة يبدو من ملامحها أنها تتعذب .. يمكنني فهم الرسمة و الشعور بعذابها لأنني شعرت به كثيرا .. و أوقن أن معظمكم شعر به هو الآخر .

----------


## علياء أمجد

حكاية تحضير الأرواح 



" كثيرون حاولوا تحضيرها ونجحوا...... فلماذا سأفشل أنا ؟ "


الاسم : كيكو جابات 
السن : 33 عاما 
الحالة الاجتماعية : ميت 
المكان : اسطنبول
المهنة : جني 
الديانة : كافر 
ماعلاقتنا نحن بكل هذا : مجرد مقدمة سخيفة لابد منها 


كنا أربعة أطفال .... أنا ( 12 سنة ومخبول تماما وأدعى أحمد ) .. أختي ( 10 سنوات بريئة جدا وتدعى سارة ) .... ابن خالتي ( هشام 11 سنة ويبدو متحمسا ) ... ابنة خالتي ( تدعى نورهان 12 سنة ولا يمكن للكلمات أن تصف جمالها ) ... كنا في تركيا ... المكان الذي عشت فيه طفولتي الغريبة ، في اسطنبول تحديدا حيث تلتقي أوروبا وآسيا معا لقاء عاشقين متيمين .

كنا شلة لا هم لها سوى اللعب من بداية اليوم وحتى نهايته . وعندما يأتي المساء ننام كأفراس النهر منتظرين يوما جديدا نلعب فيه ..... كل يوم هو مغامرة جديدة .... مرة نتسلل لحديقة تلك الفيلا لنسرق ثمار التوت اللذيذة .... ومرة نحاول الإمساك بهذا القط التعس الذي ألقاه حظه في طريقنا ..... مرة ننظم المقالب لسارة لنضحك قليلا ..... لكن اليوم كان أمامنا مغامرة أخرى ..... مغامرة مع كيكو .


في ذات ليلة من ليالي اسطنبول الساحرة جلسنا نتحدث .... أحاديث مملة من أحاديث الأطفال التي لايمكن أبدا أن تنتهي حين قالت نورهان :
- أنا سأذهب غدا للعب مع بتول ... هل ستأتي معي ياسارة ؟ 
- طبعا سآتي
قلت أنا : 
- ومن بتول هذه ؟ 
- إنها صديقتي الجديدة .
قال هشام مشمئزا : 
- لا أحب هذه الفتاة ..... إنها سمجة ولا تحب تاركان – وتاركان هذا هو مغني تركي شهير جدا – 
قالت نورهان :
- بتول قالت أنها سترينا شيئا مرعبا جدا في بيتها .... قالت أننا سنحضر كيكو معا .
- كيكو ؟؟؟
- إنه قاتل مأجور كان يعيش في اسطنبول قديما .... يقولون أنه انتحر حزنا على أمه التي قتلها أحدهم .
- ومامعنى أنكم ستحضرون كيكو ؟ 
- سنحضر روحه ..... سنكلمه ونحاول أن نصادقه .
قلت لها بسرعة :
- أريد أن آتي معكما أنا وهشام .
قال هشام مشمئزا ثانية :
- لا أحب هذه الفتاة يا أحمد .... إنها كاذبة كبيرة ولاتحب تاركان .
- أنا لا أهتم .... يجب أن أذهب معكما .... إذا أردت البقاء هنا فابق ... لكني سأذهب .

وافقت نورهان ..... ووافق هشام أن يأتي معنا بعد أن خشي أن يبدو بمظهر الجبان الوحيد ..... وافق التعس أن يزور بتول . 


في الصباح التالي كنا نقف أمام فيلا بتول – التي كانت تعيش في فيلا فخمة جدا في منطقتنا - .... وقفنا نضغط الجرس عدة مرات حتى خرج لنا أخوها – كان اسمه علي – وكنت أعرفه ، لأنه هو فتوة المنطقة بأكملها بسبب عصبيته وضخامة جسده وقوته .... لم يبد سعيدا برويتنا إطلاقا – وعلي هذا لم أره في حياتي مبتسما أبدا – 

قال لنا بعنف : 
- ماذا تريدون ؟
- بتول 
- ليست هنا 
قالت نورهان بتحدي :
- أنت كاذب كبير 
- هل تجرؤين على إهانتي أيتها الضعيفة .... لن أحتاج لأكثر من ضربة واحدة حتى أزيلك تماما من تركيا بأكملها . 
قال هشام : 
- علي ... دعك من نورهان .... نعرف أن بتول هنا لأنها دعتنا بنفسها في التليفون الآن ..... فهلا ناديتها ؟ 

عندئذ سمعنا صوتا أنثويا باردا كصخور الجرانيت ينبعث من سماعة ( الإنتركم ) قائلا : 
- نورهان .... هل أتيت ؟ ماذا يؤخرك ؟
قالت نورهان : 
- إن علي يضايقني . 
تحول علي لفأر مذعور وقال : 
- لا تصدقيها يا بتول أنا لم أقترب منها .... إنها تكذب ....
هنا تعجبت .... لماذا يخاف هذا المأفون من أخته هكذا ؟ المفترض أنه فتوة ..... هل هي أضخم منه ؟ ربما .... سنرى كل شيء بعد لحظات ..... 


دخلنا إلى الفيلا الأنيقة ... لم نستطع منع أنفسنا من النظر والانبهار بحجم هذه الفيلا وفخامتها من الداخل .... كانت قصرا حقيقيا .... أخذنا نتطلع في كل ركن كالبلهاء حتى أتت لنا بتول ..... وهنا رأيتها لأول مرة ... لم أر في حياتي فتاة بمثل هذا الجمال ..... شعر ذهبي ناعم قصير نوعا ..... شفتان رفيعتان توحيان بالقسوة .... عينان خضراوتان لا تستطيع النظر فيهما مباشرة مهما حاولت ....... كنت مفتونا بها إلى حد لم أسمعها وهي تحييني وتسألني من أنا ..... لكنني أفقت فجأة قائلا : 
- آآآ أنا أخو ..... أقصد ابن خالة نورهان .... 

نظرت في عيني مباشرة وقالت :
- هل أتيت لترى كيكو ؟ ..... 
هنا حاولت التظاهر بالشجاعة وخرج صوتي ضعيفا مثيرا للشفقة : 
- لا أنا لا أخاف من أي شيء أبدا ..
ضحكت كالأفعي ثم دعتنا لنصعد إلى الدور الثاني .......
همس لي هشام : 
- مابك ؟ ..... إنها المرة الأولى التي أراك فيها مرتبكا هكذا .... 
- لست أدري .... هذه الفتاة ... 
- ماذا بها ..... أنا أراها عادية جدا 
- لا .... إنها أجمل من نورهان ..... هل رأيت في حياتك فتاة أجمل من نورهان .
- أحمد .... اخرس إنها تنظر إلينا 

كانت بتول تنظر لنا بثبات ..... ونظرت في عيني طويلا ثم دعتنا للجلوس على مائدة سفرة جميلة .... واعتذرت أنها ستذهب لتحضر ( الأدوات ) اللازمة ..... ولم تنس أن تنظر إلي نظرة عجيبة قبل أن تستدير وتذهب لحالها . 


قالت سارة : 
- أين ذهبت ؟
قالت نورهان : 
- لقد ذهبت لتحضر الشموع والسكاكين والتفاحة .... كل هذا ضروري في التجربة .
سكاكين ؟ تفاحة ؟ ما هذا الغباء ؟ هل هذه هي الأدوات ؟ وإذا لم تكن هي الأدوات .... فهل سنأكل جميعا تفاحة واحدة ؟ بدأت أشعر بسخف الأمر كله .... لكن لم يكن بيدي سوى الانتظار ..

جاءت بتول أخيرا وهي تحمل طبقا فاخرا عليه خمس سكاكين من نوع سكاكين الفنادق التي لاتصلح لتقطيع أي شيء ..... وكانت هناك تفاحة حمراء جميلة المنظر ..... كانت بتول تبتسم قائلة : 
- هل تأخرت عليكم ..... هل افتتقدتموني ؟ .... 
كانت ساحرة ..... كأنها التعريف المختصر لكلمة ( جمال ) – بفتح الجيم وليس بكسرها طبعا - ... جلست بتول بأناقة كما تفعل الأميرات ..... وبدأت تتكلم بصوتها البارد : 
- إذا كان أحدكم خائفا من الآن ... فيستحسن أن يذهب .... الفرصة أمامكم لأنه لن يستطيع أحدكم الهرب عندما يأتي كيكو .

بدأ الأمر يتخذ نغمة مخيفة ...... كنت أعرف أن الأمر كله مجرد هراء ..... فأنا لا أصدق قصص الأشباح ولا كل هذه الحماقات ..... لكن بتول أكملت : 
- سنشعل هذه الشموع السبعة ونطفيء النور ونغلق الستائر السميكة والنوافذ حتى نمنع أي نسمة هواء .... سنضع التفاحة في منتصف الشموع .... وكل واحد منا سيضع سكينا من هذه السكاكين أمامه ..... ثم سأبدأ أنا بالتحضير في هذا الظلام على ضوء الشموع السبعة ...... غير مسموح لأي واحد بالنظر حوله أبدا .... سنركز أنظارنا على الشموع ..... إذا قبل كيكو حضوركم وارتاح لكم سيحضر فورا ... وستكون علامة هذا أن تنطفيء الشموع السبعة دفعة واحدة ....... ثم سيختار كيكو واحدا منا أو أكثر ليخرج خارج الغرفة ... لن يبقى هنا إلا من يعجب كيكو فقط ...... وسنعرف من هو المختار ليخرج بأن تتحرك السكينة التي أمامه وتذهب لتأخذ مكانها بجوار التفاحة هناك .... هل فهمتم ؟ ..... ممنوع الكلام نهائيا والالتفات كذلك .... وكل من يخالف هذا سيموت ميتة شنيعة ...... هل نبدأ ؟ 

كانت بتول مخيفة ..... مرعبة .... لها صوت مخدر يجعلك لاتسأم من كلامها أبدا .... قامت بتول وأغلقت نوافذ الحجرة جيدا .... وأغلقت الستائر الحمراء السميكة جدا ...... ثم اتجهت إلى زر النور وأغلقته ..... هنا أصبحت الغرفة مظلمة كقلب كافر ..... رأيتها في الظلام تتحرك وتشعل عود ثقاب وتضيء أول شمعة ..... ثم استمرت في إضاءة الشموع حتى وصلت للشمعة الأخيرة ..... كانت تبتسم بتلذذ غريب ..... نظرت إلى سارة أختي على ضوء الشموع فرأيتها خائفة .... يالهذه المسكينة ... مالذي جاء بها معنا ؟ نورهان كذلك كانت قلقة .... نظرت لهشام فرأيته ينظر لي ..... ترى هل يفكر في مغادرة المكان ؟ ..... جلست بتول كأميرة من أميرات العصر السيليولوزي – هل هناك عصر ما بهذا الاسم ؟ – ورأيتها على ضوء الشموع ..... كانت قاسية .... شعرت بهذا .... لكني كنت أعرف أن كل هذا هراء في هراء ...... فلم أخف إلى هذا الحد .


هنا أغمضت بتول عينيها الجميلتين وأخذت تتكلم بصوت هو للهمس أقرب .... كانت تكلم هذا الكيكو ... قالت له أشياء عديدة عن مجموعة الأطفال اللطفاء الذين أتوا إلى هنا بكامل إرادتهم ... وعن روحه الملولة المعذبة التي أتى لها من سيسليها أخيرا ... إذن فنحن هنا من أجل تسلية ذلك المغرور كيكو ..... نحن مضحكي الملك إذن ...... ثم بدأ كلام بتول يتحول إلى الألغاز .... قالت كلاما كثيرة بلغة غير مفهومة ....... ثم سكتت أخيرا وانتظرت ..... دقيقة كاملة من الصمت المطبق تلتها دقيقة أخرى من الصمت المرعب .... لا أستطيع الالتفات خوفا من غضب بتول – وليس كيكو - ..... لم يحدث شيء ..... ظهرت على شفتي ابتسامة انتصار متشف .... يبدو أن الأمر كله مزيف .... كنت أعلم أن الأمر كله سخافة فتاة قررت تمضية وقت فراغها بالتسلية على هؤلاء الحمقي الذين هبطوا عليها من السماء ..... ثم تكلمت بتول مرة أخرى ..... كان صوتها هذه المرة مختلفا ..... لم يكن همسا .... لقد اتخذ طابع الحدة ..... قالت أشياء كثيرة عن أننا مستعدون للحديث معه في أي شيء يريده ومستعدون لتنفيذ جميع طلباته إذا أتى ..... ثم بدأ صوتها يعلو احتجاجا عليه أنه لا يعيرها أدنى اهتمام .... ثم يعلو أكثر حتى تحول إلى صراخ هيستيري ..... قالت له عدة مرات : 
- كيكو ..... ألم تفهم بعد ..... إن هؤلاء الأطفال الذين أتيت لك بهم هم أنفسهم الذين قتلوا أمك ..... وهنا انطفأت الشموع السبعة دفعة واحدة وسمعنا صرخة . 


كانت صرخة نورهان ..... التي ما إن رأت الشموع تنطفيء حتى انفجر فتيل صبرها ...... وهنا قامت نورهان وسارة من مكانيهما .... وهربتا ... ورأيت هشام يقوم بسرعة .... فقمت أنا الآخر .... وولينا جميعا هاربين ........ تاركين بتول وحدها ...... جرينا وجرينا ...... نزلنا السلم إلى الدور الأول .... واتجهنا إلى الباب .... فتحناه .... وهربنا إلى الشارع ..... كنا نجري بأقصى سرعة .... كنت مرعوبا في الحقيقة ..... لست أدري كيف انطفأت تلك الشموع دفعة واحدة هكذا ..... لابد أن تلك الفتاة شيطانة ...... وأخيرا وصلنا إلى باب شقتنا .... ووقفنا أمامها نلهث ونسترد أنفاسنا. وقفنا أمام بابنا ننظر إلى بعضنا في صمت ..... وهنا تكلم هشام : 
- لماذا صرخت يا نورهان ؟
- ألم تر مارأيت أيها الأحمق .... لقد انطفأت الشموع ...
- إن كيكو يمكن أن يقتلنا الآن 
قلت مؤيدا كلامه : 
- لقد قالت له أننا نحن الذين قتلنا أمه ..... ثم هربنا نحن .... إذا كان حقا كيكو هذا حقيقي .... فسيعني هذا أننا نعيش اليوم آخر أيامنا ....

صمت الجميع ولم يعلقوا على كلامي ..... لكني كنت خائفا جدا ...... مضى اليوم كله بدون مشاكل .... لكننا مضينا ليلة أسوأ من حظ بطوط .....

وحين جاء اليوم التالي قالت لنا نورهان : 
- يجب أن نذهب لبتول مرة أخرى ونعتذر لها عما فعلناه .... لاريب أنها غاضبة جدا الآن .... 
وافقتها .... لكن هشام وسارة أبيا أن يأتيا معنا ..... وهكذا ذهبت أنا ونورهان ووقفنا أمام الفيلا الفخمة .... وضغطنا زر الجرس ..... في هذه المرة فتحت لنا بتول بنفسها ..... نظرت لنا بقسوة وقالت : 
- أين ذهبتم أمس ؟ .... لقد أغضبتم كيكو أيها الأغبياء عديمي النفع .
قالت نورهان بغضب : 
- أنت هي الغبية يا بتول .... كيف تقولين له ماقلتيه وأنت تعلمين أننا ليس لنا دخل بأمه أو بسواها ..... 
- كان يجب أن أجعله يحضربأي طريقة ..... 
قلت لها : 
- وهل حضر أمس ؟...... 
قالت بتول : 
- نعم .... ولم أستطع أن أفسر موقفي أمامه بعد هروبكم كالجبناء .....ظننت أنك رجل .... لكنك أنت وابن خالتك أثبتتم لي عكس ذلك ...ليس هناك فرق كبير بينكم وبين الفتيات .

ياللإهانة .... هذه الفتاة تهينني ..... أنا لست رجلا ؟ غضبت واتجهت نحوها وضربتها على وجهها أعنف ضربة استطعت أن أخرجها ...... نظرت لي بغل ...... إنها تكرهني ..... عندها استدرت ومشيت خارج فناء الفيلا .... نادت علي نورهان ولحقتني .... ومشت معي خارجا ..... قالت لي بغضب : 
- هل أنت غبي ؟.... كيف تضرب صديقتي أيها الأحمق .... 
وأمسكت بملابسي وقالت : 
- من تظن نفسك ؟ أنت كما قالت هي عنك تماما .

نظرت لها نظرة مخيفة ..... لا أستطيع ضرب نورهان ..... ولي أسبابي الخاصة ...... اعطيتها ظهري وانصرفت في صمت . 

عندما جلست مع هشام بعدها في نفس الليلة قال لي كلاما كثيرا عن علي – شقيق بتول – وكيف أنه قوي جدا .... وأنني حكمت على نفسي بالإعدام حينما ضربت أخته التي لم يجرؤ أحد قبلي على الاقتراب منها ..... إذن فقد أغضبت كيكو ..... وأغضبت علي .... وأغضبت بتول ..... يالي من تعس .

الاسم : على أروتشي 
السن : 13 سنة 
الحالة الاجتماعية : طفل 
المكان : اسطنبول 
المهنة : فتوة 
الديانة : مسلم 
ماعلاقتنا نحن بكل هذا : أنني سيتحطم عنقي بعد قليل . 

في اليوم التالي كنت أركب دراجة هشام وألهو بها قليلا في سباق مع ولد لم أعرف اسمه إلى الآن ..... كان هناك فتيات كثيرات يلعبن بجانبنا .... وأولاد يجلسون في مكان قريب يتحدثون في أمر ما بحماسة ..... ثم رأيت بتول تأتي من بعيد ..... وخلفها علي ..... كانت تشير إلي قائلة له شيئا ما لابد أنه – حطم وجه هذا الفتى لأنه تجرأ وضربني .. إنه يتحداك ... فلتره من هو علي - ...... توقفت عن اللعب بالدراجة السخيفة التي أنفلت جنزيرها .... وأخذت أنظر لعلي وهو قادم إلي وعلى وجهه أعتى علامات الغضب والثورة ..... شيء ما جعلني أبقى في مكاني ولا أهرب ..... شيء ما لست أعرفه ..... وقفت كالأحمق حتى وصل إلي ...... 

أمسكني من ملابسي ناظرا إلى عيني مباشرة وصرخ في وجهي : 
- كيف جرؤت على ضرب بتول أمس أيها الغبي ... ألم تعرف أنني أنا أخوها .؟
هنا سكت جميع من في المكان .... الأولاد ينظرون لما يحدث وقد وجدوا ما يسليهم أخيرا .... الفتيات ينظرن لي في حسرة وهن يتوقعن ماذا سيحدث بعد لحظات لأنهن يعرفن من هو علي جيدا ..... وهنا انهالت على وجهي ضربة بكف علي القاسية ...... تبعتها واحدة أخرى ..... ثم أخرى وأخرى وأخرى ...... وقعت على الأرض وأنا أشفق على كرامتي أكثر مما أشفق على فكي الذي تحطم .... تركني علي وانصرف بدون كلمة أخرى ... نظرت حولي .. كلما تلتقي عيني بعين ولد أو فتاة يحول وجهه بعيدا عني ...... رأيت يدا ممدودة إلي ..... كان هذا هو الولد الذي كنت أسابقه بالدراجة – ماذا كان اسمه ؟ - .... أمسكت بيده وقمت .... وانصرفت من المكان بدون تعليق آخر.

ونحن ياسادة في قصة رعب هنا ..... لذا اسمحوا لي أن أتجاوز هذا الموقف ..... وألا أحكي لكم كيف استرددت كرامتي ..... ولا كيف عادت صداقتنا مع بتول أقوى من السابق .... ولا كيف أصبح علي صديقي الشخصي حتى الآن .... لن أحكي لكم كل هذا لأنه لا يخدم قصتنا هنا ..... سأقفز لكم بالأحداث مباشرة إلى مابعد هذا بثلاث سنوات أخرى...... إلى كيكو .... كيكو الذي قتلنا أمه .... والذي قد تذكرنا أخيرا بعد مضي هذه السنين . 

كانت بتول الآن مختلفة عن السابق كثيرا ...... أصبحت تلعب معنا أكثر ..... ونسينا كل شيء عن أمر كيكو القاتل .... حتى ذكرتنا هي به ذات مرة قائلة : 
- هل تذكرون كيكو ؟
قالت سارة : 
- كيكو من ؟
قالت نورهان : 
- مالذي ذكرك به يا بتول ؟.... 
قالت بتول : 
- لقد زارني أمس .... وهو يريد أن يراكم .... لقد أفهمته أنه لا علاقة لكم بالأمر أبدا ..

أخذنا نتناقش بحرارة بين معارض وموافق ... وكنت أنا أول الموافقين لأني كنت فضوليا ..... كنت أريد أن أرى جنيا ..... ولو لمرة واحدة في حياتي ..... لقد بدأ عندي الإدمان على الجن وحكاياتهم – الذي قرأتم أنني أعاني منه في قصتي الأولى - لذا وافقت على الفور .... وجعلت الجميع يوافق معي على إعادة التجربة الرهيبة . 

والآن وفي الليلة التالية هانحن جلوس على نفس المائدة الجميلة في فيلا بتول .... نطالع نفس الشموع ..... ونضع أمامنا نفس السكاكين ..... نظرت إلى وجه بتول الذي صار أجمل بكثير من السابق ..... فوجدتها قد أغمضت عينيها وأخذت تثرثر كثيرا عن هؤلاء الأطفال الذين جاؤوا ليعتذروا لكيكو العظيم عما فعلوه من قبل .... وعن أنها لا تدري من قتل أمه ... لكنه ليس من هؤلاء الحمقى بالتأكيد ....... و ....... سمعنا فرقعة من مكان ما ...... وانطفأت الشموع السبعة مرة واحدة .

ارتجفت ...... أمسك هشام بملابسي مرتجفا ..... نورهان كانت تكتم صرخة... وأختي أغمضت عينيها حتى لاترى شيئا ...... نظرت نحو بتول فوجدتها تردد كلاما لا نهاية له بلغة غريبة ...... ثم تحركت إحدى السكاكين التي على المائدة فجأة ..... نعم أقولها بكل قواي العقلية .... تحركت سكينة من مكانها .... وارتفعت في الهواء ببطء مستفز ثم استقرت بجوار التفاحة .... كانت هذه هي سكينة بتول ...... وكان هذا يعني أن بتول هي المختارة لتغادر الغرفة ....... نظرت لها فوجدتها تتهيأ للانصراف ..... قالت لها نورهان برعب : 
- أين تذهبين ؟ لن تتركينا هنا أرجوك .

سمعت صوت بكاء ..... كانت هي أختي التي لم تحتمل كل هذا ...... قالت لنا بتول ألا نخاف لأن كيكو لن يؤذينا وأن علينا أن نكون شجعانا .... لأننا إذا هربنا هذه المرة ... فإنه سيقتلنا واحدا واحدا بلا رحمة ..... قالت هذا واستدارت مغادرة الغرفة ..... فتحت الباب وأغلقته بقوة .... تاركة إيانا مرتعبين نمسك ببعضنا من الخوف ..... ترى ماذا يمكن أن يحدث الآن ؟ ..... فجأة سمعنا صوتا من مكان ما على المائدة .... مثل الصوت الذي تسمعه عند الضغط على عبوة مبيد الحشرات ...... ورأينا دخانا أبيض يخرج بقوة من كوب موضوع على المائدة ...... لم نحتمل أكثر من هذا ..... جرينا بأقصى سرعتنا نحو الباب.... حاولنا فتحه .... لكنه كان مغلقا بالمفتاح من الخارج...... صرخت نورهان برعب مما زاد الأمر سوءا ثم بكت هي وسارة .... أما هشام فلم يتكلم مطلقا .... انعقد لسانه بداخل حلقه تماما ...... وكنت أنا أرتجف كورقة ..... لقد حبسنا هاهنا .... وهي نهايتنا بالتأكيد ...... إن كيكو أخرج بتول من الغرفة ليستفرد بنا وينتقم لأمه . 

فجأة انفتحت الأنوار بقوة أغشت أعيننا وسمعنا ضحكة أنثوية ..... وضحكة أخرى كضحكة خنزير بري ..... تأتيان من مكان ما بالغرفة .. نظرنا فرأينا بتول وأخوها علي يضحكان علينا بقسوة وقد دخلا من باب خلفي في نفس الغرفة.

إذن فالأمر كله مجرد خدعة سخيفة منها ..... 
غضبت نورهان وقالت : 
- أيتها الحمقاء .... هل تجدين في هذا نوعا من التسلية ..... لقد كدت أن تقتلينا رعبا .. 
قالت بتول متشفية : 
- هذا هو الهدف .... أن تموتوا رعبا .... وأنتم لستم أول من أفعل به هذا يا أعزائي .
قلت لها : 
- وهل هذا المعتوه الذي بجانبك مشترك معك أيضا ؟ 
قال علي : 
- بالطبع ..... أنا أساسي في الأمر منذ البداية أيها الأحمق . 
قال هشام : 
- لكن الشموع والدخان ...... والسكينة ..... كيف .... 
قاطعته بتول قائلة : 
- هل تعرف متجر ( روزا بازاري ) في نهاية هذا الشارع ؟ ..... إنه يبيع العديد من المقالب التي اشتريتها كلها ..... هذه الشموع هي أحد هذه المقالب ..... وهي تنطفئ كلها معا في فرقعة كالتي سمعتموها ...... وهذا الدخان هو من كرة بسيطة مختبئة بداخل ذلك الكوب هناك ...... أما السكينة .... فقد ربطتها بخيط يمسك علي بنهايته ويختبيء في الغرفة منتظرا اللحظة المناسبة التي يحركه فيها ..... ولم تروا هذا الخيط في الظلام طبعا لأنه خيط أسود ..... ثم أخذت تضحك هي وعلي .... يضحكان باستمتاع حقيقي علينا نحن البلهاء الذين صدقنا كل هذا . 

لئيمة هي بتول ..... وقاسية ..... تعشق الرعب والمقالب ..... و نحن كلما نتذكر هذه القصة الآن نضحك على أنفسنا كثيرا ...... وهذه هي النهاية أخيرا

----------


## علياء أمجد

حكاية الباليرنا 

"من ذا الذي قال أن البحر جميل ... إن البحر كالسفر قطعة أخرى من العذاب " 

قال لي هشام بنظرة خائفة : 
- هل تظن أننا سنموت هاهنا ؟ 
قلت له وقد بدأت أكره هذا الذعر : 
- لا أدري .. فقط تمسك جيدا لأنك إذا وقعت فلا تظن أنني سوبر مان الذي سيقفز وسط كل هذا لينقذك .. 
قال بغيظ من وراء أسنانه : 
- وأنت تأكد أنك إذا وقعت فسأقطع يدك إذا مددتها لتتعلق.. 
قلت له بنفاذ صبر : 
- اسمع .. ليس من مصلحتنا أن نتشاجر الآن .. لا بد أن نفكر في شيء ما للخلاص من هذا الموقف .. 
- أحمد ... 
- ماذا تريد ؟ 
- أحمد 
- ماذا تريد أيها الغبي ؟ 
- أحمد انظر وراءك أيها المعتوه 
لكن القدر لم يمهلني لحظة أخرى لأفعل .... لقد انتهى كل شيء فجأة .. 

مهلا .. إن البداية صادمة تماما .... من هذين الإثنين ؟ ... وماذا يفعلون هنا ؟ ... ثم ماهذا الظلام الحالك الذي يحيط بهما حتى نكاد نراهما بصعوبة ؟ ... وحتى نعرف إجابة على أسئلتنا هذه علينا أن نعود بالزمن يوما واحدا ... نعود إلى الإسكندرية ... 

نحن في عام 1998 ... في مدينة الإسكندرية المصرية .... أجمل مدن مصر على الإطلاق بإجماع المصريين أنفسهم ..دعكم من الأهرامات وشمسها الحارقة ... القاهرة وزحامها الخانق ... نحن نتحدث هنا عن الإسكندرية ... ونحن أيضا في عام كأس العالم الذي أقيم في فرنسا .... إنها المباراة النهائية ستقام اليوم ... احتشد الناس في ( القهاوي ) المنتشرة في كل شارع ... والتي يبدو أنها ستكسب اليوم أكثر مما كان يحلم أصحابها طوال حياتهم ...إن البرازيل صعدت بقوة كعادتها ... وفرنسا كذلك ... البرازيل لها جمهور عريض ... وفرنسا لها أيضا معجبيها .... هناك رونالدو ... وهناك زيدان .... ونحن كنا وسط كل هذا ... 

لن أعرفك بنا لأن هذا صار مملا .... أنت تعرفني وتعرف ابن خالتي هشام من قراءتك للقصص السابقة – إذا كنت قرأتها - ... وإذا لم تكن قرأتها فيكفيك أن تعرف أنني أدعى أحمد وهذا الشاب بجواري هو ابن خالتي هشام ... كنت في ذلك الوقت في الرابعة عشر من عمري وهو في الثالثة عشر .... صديقان عزيزان أكثر منا أقرباء ... كنا نحتشد مع الجموع لمشاهدة المباراة النهائية المنتظرة .... الشوط الأول ينتهي لصالح فرنسا بمفاجأة ... الصيحات تهز الشوارع وأظن أنها كانت تصل لفرنسا نفسها .... لامجال اليوم للسيارات أن تذهب لأي مكان ... الناس أصبحوا في كل مكان .... في الواقع لم أجد شيئا في العالم يمكنه أن يفعل هذا بالناس سوى كرة القدم ... أنت ترى العجوز الذي سيموت بعد قليل يشجع بحماس بابتسامة خالية من الأسنان .... وترى الصبية الصغار يلعنون ذلك القانون الذي حكم بأن يكون الكبار طوالا هكذا كالعواميد ... فهم لايرون أي شيء تقريبا .... كان يوما حافلا بالهتافات .... وكما تعلمون جميعا .... فازت فرنسا بجدارة بثلاثة مقابل صفر ... 

في اليوم التالي ذهبنا للشاطيء وحدنا .... كنا قد هربنا من أبي بصعوبة ... فلو رآنا أبي لأخذ يذكرنا أننا نحن الكبار الذين يجب أن نأخذ الصغار معنا إلى البحر ... هذا ممل جدا كما تعلمون .... إن الصغار في البحر يقتلونك مللا ... يجبرونك ألا تذهب وحدك لتتمتع بالجزء العميق من البحر خوفا عليهم أن تبتلعهم موجة ما وهم على الشاطيء ... يجبرونك في إصرار أن تشاهد كل تلك القلاع السخيفة التي يصنعونها بالرمال ..... لذا فقد هربنا هذا اليوم لنتمتع بالبحر وحدنا تماما .... 

دعوني أنقل لكم الكاميرا إلى هذا المنظر لأدخلكم في جو المصايف المصرية قليلا ... رمال واسعة .... تنتهي ببحر يبدو هادئا نوعا ما هذا اليوم ... الشمسيات اصطفت في ثلاث صفوف لاترى أبدا أين تبدأ وأين تنتهي ... هناك العديد من الباعة المتجولين الذين يمشون على الشاطيء لعرض بضاعتهم مصدرين تلك الأصوات الغريبة التي لاتدري كيف تدربوا عليها .... لكنها تقوم بالمطلوب منها تماما ... وهو لفت الأنظار .... أصوات الموج مختلطة بأصوات صرخات الصبية الذين يقفون في مواجهة الموج شاعرين بأنهم أبطال يتصدون لأعتى قوى الطبيعة .... إنه البحر ....هل اتضحت الصورة الآن ..... بإمكاننا الآن إذن أن نبدأ قصتنا .... 

ابحث معي عن شاب أسمر يشمر بنطاله ويضع قلما وراء أذنه كالنجارين ... فسيكون هو مؤجر الشمسيات الذي نحتاجه .... هاهو هناك ..... كان الكرسي الواحد بجنيهان ... والشمسية بخمسة جنيهات .... كان هذا كفيلا بتحطيم مدخراتنا لهذا اليوم لكننا كنا قد حسبنا حساب كل شيء ..... 

كانت في ذهننا خطة جميلة هربنا من أجلها اليوم من الصغار ... كنا نريد أن نؤجر ( باليرينا ) وهذه الكلمة تركية وترجمتها في مصر ( بدال ) ... اعذرونا فنحن قضينا طفولتنا كلها في تركيا .... هذا البدال هو قارب يحوي أربعة كراسي .. اثنين أماميين يلتصقان ظهرا لظهر باثنين خلفيين ... وهناك بدال في مواجهة كل كرسي من الكرسيين الأماميين .... بتحريك هذا البدال – الذي يشبه بدال الدراجة قليلا – يتحرك القارب في البحر ... وهناك عصا توجيه في منتصف القارب بين الكرسيين الأماميين لتوجيه القارب يمينا وشمالا .... سنسمي هذا القارب من الآن فصاعدا باسمه الذي يعرف به في مصر .... البدال .. 

ها نحن نمشي على الشاطيء ... وليس هناك أمتع من المشي على الشاطيء ... المياه الباردة تداعب قدميك الحافيتين ... تأتي وتروح عليها في كل موجة ... ملمس الرمال المبللة رائع جدا ... قال لي هشام في شرود : 
- هل رأيت كيف كانت تنظر لي إيمان أمس ؟ ... 
قلت له في شرود أنا الآخر : 
- هه ؟ 
قال بغيظ : 
- أقول لك هل رأيت كيف كانت نظرات إيمان لي أمس ؟ .. أراهن أن هذه الفتاة تحبني ... 
قلت له : 
- ألازلت مهتما بهذه الفتاة ... اصرف نظرك عنها تماما يا عزيزي فهي أكبر منك بسنتين ... 
- لكن السيدة عائشة ... 
- أعرف أعرف ... أكبر من النبي هذه معلومة قديمة ولاتظن أنني لا أعرفها حتى الآن .... لكنك شيء والنبي شيء آخر تماما كما لابد أنك تعلم ...
- أنت مغرور يا أحمد ... بل أنت تغار ... نعم تغار لأنك لم تحب حتى الآن ... ولو استمررت على هذا المنوال فلن تحب أبدا في حياتك ... 
قلت له منهييا هذه المناقشة التي أصبحت تتكرر كل يوم : 
- هاهو هدفنا ..... انظر .. 

رأينا شابا أسمر البشرة – وكل الناس هنا سمر البشرة بفعل الشمس – يتكيء على بدال أحمر يتصدر مجموعة من البدالات الأخرى المختلفة الألوان..... إنه الرجل الذي نحتاجه ... إنه مؤجر البدالات ... ترى ماذا نختار ... الأحمر ينذر بالخطر .. إنني أرى الأزرق أفضل وأهدأ بكثير ... الأصفر يشعرك بالمرض ... 
قال هشام :
- أظن أننا سنختار الأسود 
- نعم فهو أجملهم .... يبدو أنيقا كالأشباح .. 
- وهل الأشباح أنيقة ؟ 
- ليست أنيقة لكن لونها هو الأنيق .. 
- فليكن .. إننا نادرا مانتفق على شيء ... سنختار الأسود ... 
الساعة بعشرة جنيهات .... ياللسفاحين .... إذن سنؤجر ساعتين ... نريد أن نتجول في البحر بحرية ولا تجبرنا صافرة ما على الرجوع ... لا يجبرنا على الرجوع شيء سوى أن نمل كل هذا ... أو ألا نجد موضوعا آخر نثرثر فيه .... 

هاهوالرجل يدفع بالبدال الأسود في البحر ... وهانحن قد جلسنا على الكرسيين الأماميين ... إنه يبعد الناس عن طريقنا بصافرته .... الكثير من نظرات الناس التي لاتدري هل هي حاقدة أم حانقة على ذلك الشيء الأسود الذي يضطرهم للابتعاد عنه ... والآن فلأبدل بكل قوتي ..... إن هشام يبدل بكل قوته هو الآخر .... لن يهزمني .... لن أكون أول من يتعب هنا .... أبدل بقوة أكبر وأكبر ... إنه يزيد من سرعته ... إنه عنيد إذن .. لكن ليس معي .... البدال تحت قدمي يدور بسرعة هائلة ... لو انحشرت قدمي فيه لتهشمت عظامها تماما ... لكنني لست مبتدئا .... وهشام كذلك ... إن لنا باعا طويلا في تأجير ( الباليرينا ) في تركيا ... وهي هناك أفضل بكثير مما لديهم هنا .... 

إن الشاطيء أصبح بعيدا نوعا ما ..... ها أنا أبدل أكثر ...... وأكثر وأكثر ..... تبا لقد بدأت أتعب نوعا ما .... لكنني لن أهدأ .... لكن الإنسان له حدود ... 
- هشام ... هذا يكفي الآن ... إنني أرى الشاطيء بصعوبة .. 
- هل تعبت ؟
- نعم تعبت وأنت كذلك فلا تكابر ولنتوقف هنا قليلا ... 
وهكذا توقفنا ........ البدال يدور كالمجنون تحت قدمي ... وقفت على الكرسي ونظرت إلى الشاطيء ... لقد ابتعدنا كثيرا حقا .... كانت انطلاقة موفقة جدا .... هذا أفضل ... جلست مرة أخرى وأخذت أبدل بهدوء مع هشام ..... 

- أحمد .. 
- همممم 
- هل كلمتك إيمان عني يوما ؟ 
- لا لم تفعل ... 
- لا تكن سخيفا ... لابد أنها قالت لك شيئا ما ... أي عبارة ما وسط الكلام .... 
- إنها ثرثارة بشكل مرعب لذا أسرح في وسط كلامها في ألف شيء ... ولا أدري في نهايته فيم كانت تتحدث ..
- كيف لك أن تتجاهل هذا الملاك وهو يتحدث ؟
- إن تركيا مليئة بالجميلات ... وهن أجمل من إيمان هذه بكثير ..
- أنت أحمق كعامة الناس ... هل تظن أن الرجل لا يحب المرأة لايحبها إلا لجمالها ...إذن لكان كل الناس أحبوا مارلين مونرو أو جينيفر أنيستون .. 
- إذن لماذا يحب الناس ناسا آخرين مثلهم ؟ 
- أنت لن تفهم .... أنت تحب شخصا ما لأنه هو هو ... وليس شخصا آخر .. 
- هه ؟ 
- أعني أنك تحب الشخص بعيوبه كلها ومزاياه .. فإذا اختفى عيب من عيوبه فسيضايقك هذا ... لأنك أحببته لأنه هو .. 
- هشام ... يبدو أن الحديث سيتخذ مسارا مملا .... فلتحب إيمان أو تحب غيرها و أتمنى لك التوفيق ..

أحاديث طويلة ومجادلات عقيمة بيننا في كل شيء ... أتينا على سيرة كل شيء .... حتى موزنبيق أظن أننا ذكرناها .... إن مزية البحر الوحيدة هو أنه يعطبك إحساسا بأنه يجب أن تثرثر في شيء ما مع الشخص الذي يمشي بجوارك ... فإن كنت تمشي وحدك فلتثرثر مع نفسك ..... لكن مهلا .... هناك شيء ما ...
- هشام ... ألم تلاحظ أن الشاطيء قد اختفى تماما ؟ 
وقف هشام وتطاول بأقصى مايمكنه محاولا أن يرى شيئا ما يصلح أن يكون الشاطيء .... لكنه فشل .... 
- نحن قد توغلنا كثيرا يا عزيزي .... إني لا أستطيع أن أحدد اتجاه الشاطيء أساسا فضلا عن رؤيته .... 

هذا مقلب ساخن ..... أرى جبلا ما يبدو من بعيد ..... لكن هل هو الشاطيء ؟ ... هل كان المكان الذي نقطن فيه يحوي جبلا كهذا ؟ ..... لا أرى أي أرض .... ترى هل نتجه إلى الخلف ؟ ... أم أننا أساسا الآن متجهين إلى الخلف .... أين اتجاه الأمام ؟ .... هل هذا اليمين ؟ ... وقفنا كالمعتوهين نحاول تحديد مكان شيء ما لكننا فشلنا .... كان هناك جزيرة ما صغيرة جدا لايتعدى حجمها حجم غرفة نومك ... إنها تبدو قريبة نوعا ما ....

- أحمد .. هل نتجه لهذه الجزيرة ؟ .... 
- لا أدري .... فعلا لا أدري أين ذلك الشاطيء اللعين .
- لا بأس سنتجه للجزيرة ... ربما رأينا شيئا ما من فوق هذه الصخور .... 
- فليكن 
اتجهنا إلى الجزيرة .... وبعد عشر دقائق كاملة وصلنا إليها .... على أحدنا أن يظل هنا في القارب بينما يصعد الآخر على هذه الصخور محاولا أن يرى شيئا قد يدلنا على الشاطيء .... 
بقيت أنا في القارب وذهب هشام إلى الجزيرة ... هاهو يصعد الصخور .... لقد اختار صخرة مناسبة ووقف عليها وضيق عينيه محاولا أن يزيد من حدة الرؤية .... نظرت إلى تعابير وجهه محاولا استخلاص أي شيء يراه .... ولما فشلت سألته .. 
- هل وجدت شيئا ما ؟ ...
- لا أرى أي شيء من هنا .... 
أخذ ينظر حوله في كل الاتجاهات ..... 
- كم نظرك ياهشام ؟ 
- سته على سته ... وأشك أنه سبعة أحيانا ... 
- ياللغرور ... حاول أن ترى قاعدة ذلك الجبل هناك إذن .....
- ليست ظاهرة من هنا ... 
- إذن تعال إلى البدال قبل أن أمل من هذا كله وأتركك هنا ...

نظرت إلى السماء .... إن الشمس ليست موجودة أيضا ..... أنت لا تجد شيئا تحتاجه أبدا ... حتى الشمس .... كيف أحدد الاتجاه إذن ؟ .... إن هذا مستحيل حقا .... هل ننتظر الليل لنحاول تحديد الاتجاه بمساعدة النجوم ... أنا أعرف كيف يتم هذا .... لكن لا ... لن ننتظر هنا إلى الليل .... مهلا .... أين يتجه الموج ؟ ... إنه معدوم هنا تقريبا .... شيء محبط ... إن أمامنا حل واحد .... أن نختار اتجاها ما ونمضي فيه على أمل أن يكون هو اتجاه الشاطيء ....

- ترى أي اتجاه نختار يا أحمد ؟ ...
- هذا سؤال سخيف .... كل الاتجاهات تبدو متماثلة .... 
- هل نعود إلى الوراء إذن ؟ 
- ربما .... لكن ما أدراك أننا لسنا الآن متجهين إلى الشاطيء حقا .... 
- ما احتمالات أن يصيب الاتجاه الذي سنختاره .. 
- خمسة وعشرين في المئة ..... وخمسة وسبعين في المئة سيخطيء ... 
- أظن أننا لن نبقى هنا طوال حياتنا ..... سنعود إلى الوراء .... 
- حسنا .... كم الساعة الآن ؟ ....
- الخامسة والنصف بعد العصر ...
- ماذا إذا حل علينا الليل هاهنا يا هشام ؟
- لا ترعبني أرجوك .... فلنحاول ما بوسعنا ... 

وهكذا أدرنا دفة القارب الأسود لنتجه إلى الوراء ...... وأخذنا نبدل في شرود .... وفي كل دقيقة ننظر حولنا ... علنا نرى شيئا ما يدل على الطريق ...... إنه موقف لن تشعروا بخطورته إلا لو كنتم مكاننا .... تبا للثرثرة وما تؤدي إليه .... تبا لإيمان وسيرتها .... 

- أحمد لن تصدق ما سأقوله لك الآن .... هل تعرف فيم أفكر الآن ؟ 
- فيم تفكر ؟ 
- في إيمان ... 
شعرت بأنني مقبل على ارتكاب جريمة ما وأنا أقول له : 
- لو أتيت على ذكرها ثانية لن ترى هذا القارب الأنيق ثانية ... 
- إيمان ... 
- اخرس 
- إيمان .... إيمان .... إيمان .... إيمان ..... 
- أيها السخيف اصمت ...
- إيمان 
وهنا قمت من مكاني ودفعته دفعة خفيفة لكنه تمسك بالكرسي ضاحكا .... قلت له ... 
- لو رميتك الآن فسأرتاح كثيرا ..... ولن يشعر أحد بجريمتي ... ستكون جريمة كاملة ... 
- حسنا حسنا .... اهدأ ..

أنظر إلى الساعة ... السادسة والنصف .... إن المغرب قد حل وقد اقترب المساء كثيرا ..... ترى كيف سيبدو البحر في الليل ..... يالحماقة التي وضعنا أنفسنا فيها ..... لابد أن كل شياطين العالم تمرح هنا عندما يحل الليل .... هل هناك أسماك قرش ؟ .... يبدو أنني أفرط في مشاهدة الأفلام الأجنبية هذه الأيام .... أنا متأكد أن الليل سيحل علينا هنا ..... لكن هل سنقضي ليلتنا على القارب ؟ .... 

إن النور بدأ يخفت .... المساء بدأ يتكلم .... أين تلك الشمس ؟ .... ظللنا صامتين كالقبور لا نتحدث لمدة نصف ساعة أخرى ..... سرحت في شيء ما لا أذكره ...... وأنا أنظر إبى مياه البحر الرتيبة ..... وفجأة عندما أفقت وجدت المياه أصبحت سوداء مظلمة ..... إن الظلام قد حل أخيرا ..... كففت عن التبديل .... لابد أننا قد اخترنا الاتجاه الخطأ إذن ...... كنت أعرف هذا .... إن حظي لم يخدمني مرة في شيء أحتاجه منه .... كانت أمامنا ليلة طويلة .... لكنها كانت ليلة رهيبة ..... حقا كانت ليلة سوداء رهيبة .....

الظلام الشديد السواد ... لا نسمع حتى صوت ذبابة .... أكاد أرى هشام بصعوبة ..... هل هذا الكيان الأسود المذعور هو هشام أم تراني قد أصبحت وحدي تماما ؟ ... لكن هناك شيء مسل في هذا كله .... الأمواج ..... أصبحت تقذفنا هنا وهناك بهدوء وكأننا فوق أرجوحة عملاقة ....

- أحمد .. أمازلت هنا ؟ 
- وأين يمكنني أن أذهب أيها الذكي ؟ 
- هل تسمع هذه الأصوات ؟ 
- هل تقصد الأمواج ؟ 
- لا ... أصغ السمع .... هناك صوت آخر .

إن هذا الأبله يخيفني .... أعرف هذا .... لكنه يبدو مذعورا حقا ..... فلأصغ السمع ... ربما سمعت شيئا ما .... مهلا ... هناك صوت ما .... ترى كيف يمكن أن توصف الأصوات بالكلمات ..... إنني أعجز عن وصفه ... لكنه صوت غير طبيعي وسط كل هذا السواد .... لن أحاول التظاهر بالشجاعة .... أنا خائف جدا هذه المرة ..... خائف لأنني وحيد .... وإذا مت هنا لأي سبب فلن يشعر بي أحد .... يقولون أن من يموت غرقا يكون شهيدا ... هل هذا صحيح ؟ .. لا أذكر أين سمعت هذه المقولة .... لكن هذا الصوت ..... إن اثنين يسمعان نفس الصوت يعني أنه ليس خيالا ....

والآن فلأمارس هواياتي ..... إنها النجوم ..... هذا هو النجم القطبي .... أراه من هنا بوضوح شديد .... القمر عبارة عن خيط ملتو كان هلالا منذ أيام ..... هذا يزيد من الظلام .... حسنا ... عرفت الآن اتجاه الشمال ..... كيف أحدد اتجاه الشاطيء إذن ؟ .... شمال الإسكندرية يعني تركيا .... هذا لا يفيد بشيء ..... لكن مهلا .... أين اتجاه القبلة .... المفترض أن تكون في الجنوب الشرقي لنا ..... وقفت واتجهت ناحية الجنوب الشرقي ..... إذن فهذا هو اتجاه القبلة ..... نحن كنا نصلي على الشاطيء في هذا الاتجاه .... في الواقع لو مشينا ناحية الجنوب أو الجنوب الشرقي سيعني هذا أننا نتجه إلى شاطيء الأسكندرية حتما .... فليكن ..... لن نظل هنا طوال حياتنا .... فلننطلق ... 

ترى أين هذا البدال اللعين ... لا أراه حقا مع أنه تحت قدمي .... إنني ألمسه الآن ..... حسنا فلنبدل الآن ..... لا أدري كم من الوقت قد مر علينا ونحن نبدل ..... ربما ساعة .. ربما ساعتين .... كنت سرحا في كل شيء .... كل شيء حصل لي في حياتي تذكرته الآن ..... بين لحظة وأخرى أنظر إلى النجم القطبي لأتأكد أننا نسير في الاتجاه الصحيح .... لكننا كنا سيئي الحظ جدا في هذه الليلة المشئومة .... 

التبديل صار أصعب نوعا ما .... أصوات الموج أصبحت أعلى ..... القارب أصبحت أبذل جهدا كبيرا لتعديل مساره ... ياللهول ... إن الأمواج بدأت حقا في التكلم .... مضت عشر دقائق أخرى ..... الوضع أصبح أسوأ بكثير ... الموج يصطدم بالقارب فيتناثر الماء البارد على أجسادنا .... مهلا ..... إني أسمع نفس الصوت الغريب ... لكنه يبدو أقرب هذه المرة ..... إنه يبدو مثل ..... لا أدري .... كففنا عن التبديل لأننا أيقنا أن هذا مستحيل .... نأمل فقط أن يهدأ الموج نوعا ما ...... لكن البحر الذي صرت أكرهه بعد ذلك كان يكرهنا ..... لذا فقد كان قاسيا علينا في تلك الليلة ... 

أصبح القارب يعلو ويعلو ثم يهبط مع كل موجة ..... فجأة تصطدم موجة بنا من أحد الجوانب فيهتز القارب لأعلى وأسفل ..... بعض الماء قد دخل إلى القارب .... لكنه مصمم بطريقة يستحيل أن يغرق معها حتى وإن امتلأ بالماء ... هذا مطمئن نوعا ما ..... مرت الدقائق أو الساعات لا أذكر بالتحديد وانتقلنا من وضع التبديل إلى وضع التمسك بجدران القارب خوفا من الوقوع ..... ماهذا الصوت اللعين ؟ ..... 

- هشام ... . ماهذا الصوت برأيك ؟ 
- أعتقد أنه كيكو وجدها فرصة جيدة للانتقام منا .
- الأمر لا يحتمل المزاح أيها السخيف ..
- وماذا يحتمل الأمر إذن .... إنه صوت شيطان .... شيطان يعيش في هذه الأجواء وهو غاضب لأننا اقتحمنا عالمه بدون استئذان . 
- هل لازلت تفكر في تلك اللعينة إيمان ؟ 
- ليس هذا من شأنك ... 
- لولا أحاديثك الطويلة عنها ماكنا انجرفنا إلى داخل هذا البحر اللعين .
- لا تشتم البحر .... سمعت مرة أن له آذانا يمكنه أن يسمع بها ..... ووسيلة انتقامه هي الأمواج .....

موجة أخرى صعدنا معها ثم هبطنا .... المياه تزداد داخل القارب ..... هشام يثرثر في شيء ما لكنه يتوقف بين حين وآخر ليسمع ذلك الصوت الغريب الذي لا أدري كيف أصفه .... أصبحنا نضطر إلى رفع أصواتنا حتى يسمع بعضنا بعضا ...... 

هشام بدأ يفقد أعصابه ..... أصبح عصبيا ويتحدث في شيء ما بعصبية ويضرب بيده واجهة القارب التي أمامه من لحظة إلى أخرى .... إن الناس يفقدون أعصابهم بسرعة ولا أدري ما السبب .....هل أنا بارد أم أن أعصابي حديدية .... كل ما أشعر به الآن هو الرعب من ذلك الصوت الذي لا أتوقع أنه سيكون خيرا بأي حال من الأحوال .... 

قال لي هشام بنظرة خائفة : 
- هل تظن أننا سنموت هاهنا ؟ 
قلت له وقد بدأت أكره هذا الذعر : 
- لا أدري .. فقط تمسك جيدا لأنك إذا وقعت فلا تظن أنني سوبر مان الذي سيقفز وسط كل هذا لينقذك .. 
قال بغيظ من وراء أسنانه : 
- وأنت تأكد أنك إذا وقعت فسأقطع يدك إذا مددتها لتتعلق.. 
قلت له بنفاذ صبر : 
- اسمع .. ليس من مصلحتنا أن نتشاجر الآن .. لا بد أن نفكر في شيء ما للخلاص من هذا الموقف .. 
- أحمد ... 
- ماذا تريد ؟ 
- أحمد 
- ماذا تريد أيها الغبي ؟ 
- أحمد انظر وراءك أيها المعتوه 
لكن القدر لم يمهلني لحظة أخرى لأفعل .... لقد انتهى كل شيء فجأة ..

إن البحر المتوسط يكرهنا .... وهو يجند كل قواه ليجعلنا نعيش أسوأ لحظات حياتنا .... الآن عرفت ما هو ذلك الصوت اللعين .... لم يكن شيطانا غاضبا كما توقع هشام .... كان أسوأ بكثير ..... كان سفينة ........ سفينة نقل بضائع لا تدري أين اولها وأين آخرها ..... في موقف آخر كان هذا سيكون مشهد نجاتنا .... لكن لحظنا الأسود في هذه الليلة الجهماء ... كانت تلك السفينة متجهة نحونا .... نحونا مباشرة ....... 

هنا بدأت أفقد أعصابي بدوري أنا الآخر .... إن هذه السفينة لن ترانا .. ستصدمنا وتسحقنا بقسوة حتما ......... إنها كبيرة حتى أنني أحتاج لرفع رأسي حتى أراها كاملة ..... إنها تبدو بعيدة نوعا ما ... أمامها ما يقرب من عشر دقائق لتصل إلى هنا .... لا زال هنا ك أمل إذن ..... اعتدلت على الكرسي .... نظرت إلى هشام الذي لن أصف لك حالته تاركها لخيالك الخصب ..... اعتدل هشام بدوره على الكرسي ..... وبدأنا التبديل ..... وجهت الذراع بحيث يتجه القارب بعيدا عن هذا الشيء الضخم ... بدلت بكل قوتي ..... هذا مستحيل طبعا في وجود كل هذه الأمواج .... لكننا لو لم نفعل لمتنا هنا كالجرذان ... كم أكره البحر والسفن والقوارب وكل هذه المصطلحات البحرية الكريهة ...... 

إن المياه التي بداخل القارب تجعله أكثر ثقلا ..... لا وقت لإخراجها بالطبع .... القارب نفسه أسود .... وكأنه قارب تجسس .... لن يرانا أحد ولو استخدم منظارا مقربا ..... تسارعت دقات قلبي الذي لم يبلغ الخامسة عشر بعد ...... لكنني أبدل بكل ما تبقى لي من قوة ..... هشام يبكي .... لا ألومه .... فقط نظرت إلى السفينة وأخذت أبدل بقوة أكبر كالمجنون ..... إن هرمون الأدريناين الذي يفرزه الجسم في ساعات كهذه يجعلك تشعر بقوة غريبة .... كل ما أريد أن أقوله أن الوضع لم يكن مطمئنا أبدا ...... هذه السفينة ستصطدم بنا حتما ...... بدأت أحسب في عقلي ماذا يمكن أن يحصل لنا نتيجة هذا الاصطدام ..... هل ستصطدم برؤوسنا فتهشمها .... أم أنها ستصطدم بالقارب فتكسره وتقلبه وتجرفنا إلى أسفلها ... لا ... هذا لن يحصل ..... إن الحل الوحيد هو التبديل ..... التبديل بكل ما أتاك جسدك من قوة .... صرخت في هشام : 
- اسمع .... كف عن البكاء الآن .... بدل بكل قوتك يا هشام وإلا سنموت حقا في هذا اليوم ... 
- آآآآآآآآآآ إهيء إهيء إهيء ..... 
- هشام هيا بدل ولا تضع الوقت في بكاء سخيف ..... 

نظر لي بوجهه الوسيم خائفا .... أنا أشفق عليه حقا ..... هل سأراه اليوم آخر مرة ..... فليكن ... سأقوم بدوري حتى النهاية ...... أستمر في التبديل .... والسفينة تقترب بسرعة ..... هناك فكرة ما في ذهني .... إنها لا زالت تختمر .... لكنها الحل الوحيد لإنهاء هذه المهزلة ..... علينا استثمار طاقتنا في شيء ما ...... قمت من مكاني .... مستعدا لتنفيذ الفكرة ... 

- هشام ... قم من مكانك الآن وتعال معي .... 
- سنيف ... سنيف سنيف ....... ماذا ... إهيء تريد ؟.... 
نظرت لعينيه مباشرة ... ثم إلى السفينة ...... جففت له دموعه قائلا : 
- اسمع ... لن ننجح أبدا في موضوع التبديل السخيف هذا ..... سنقفز من البدال ونسبح بكل قوتنا مبتعدين ..
- لكن ... السفينة ستسحبنا إليها .... 
- هي لازالت بعيدة نوعا ما ..... يمكننا أن نستثمر كل قوتنا في السباحة بعيدا .. ما رأيك ؟ 
- لا أدري حقا ..... سنيف ..... سنبف ..... 
- لا بد أن نفعل هذا ... لن نظل في هذا القارب ننتظر الحادث المروع .
- وكيف سنعود للقارب مرة أخرى ..... ربما تصطدم به السفينة وتكسره تماما وتقذفه بعيدا .... عندها سنموت غرقا ...
- فلندع الله ألا يحدث هذا ..... وإذا حدث سنكون قد نلنا شرف محاولة النجاة .... ولا تقلق أنا سأعلمك طريقة الطفو على الماء ..... هيا بنا ... 
- فليكن ... 
- هشام ...
- همم ؟ 
- لا تبتعد عني في السباحة .... فلنبق متجاورين .... هيا الان .... 

قفزنا معا من على سطح البدال الأسود الأنيق ....... يالبرودة الماء ...... غصت لمسافة طويلة ...... أخذت أسبح تحت الماء بكل قوتي محاولا أن أكسب مسافة طويلة حتى ينتهي نفسي ..... إن نفسي طويل يصل لدقيقية في بعض الأحيان .... وكذلك هشام ..... لقد تدربنا على هذا طويلا في المسابقات التي كنا نعقدها بيننا مرارا ..... هانحن نسبح تحت الماء ..... أسمع صوت السفينة من تحت الماء أعلى بكثير من فوقه .... فالأصوات تنتقل أسرع تحت الماء .... درست هذه المعلومة ذات مرة ..... لم أتخيل أنها حقيقية جدا هكذا ..... لازلت أسبح بقوة .... ثم أخيرا صعدت إلى السطح ...... 
- هاااااااااااااااه ..... هه .... هه .... هه ..... هه ..... هشام .... 
- هه ... هه .... هه ... هه .... ماذا تريد ؟ 
- إن الأمل كبير .... فلنسبح الآن مبتعدين ...... 

وسبحنا كالأسماك بعيدا عن السفينة ..... أنا لا أرى القارب الأسود حقا ..... لقد اختفى في الظلام ...... هذا يجعل وضعنا سيئا جدا ...... لقد ابتعدنا عن السفينة كثيرا .... والآن وقفنا لنراها وهي تمر ....... هاهي .... أراها الآن عن قرب ...... ماهذا الاسم الذي عليها ... اسم معقد لا أذكره ..... إنها تحجب الرؤية تماما .... إنها لا تزال تمر من أمامنا ..... كم هي طويلة ....... ألا تنتهي أبدا ؟ ..... أنظر محاولا تحديد نهايتها فلم أستطع ..... كيف بنى الإنسان هذا الوحش الطويل ...... إنها تجذبنا نوعا ما إليها لكننا نبتعد سباحة في كل مرة لأننا كنا بعيدين عنها مسافة كبيرة ......هاهو ذيلها ..... أقصد نهايتها ....... أخيرا ...... لو كان هذا الشيء اصطدم بنا لكنا الآن في عداد الأموات ..... الأموات المفقودين ...... الذبن اختفوا في ظروف غامضة ..... 

تذكرت شيئا طريفا ..... كم ساعة ونحن في هذا القارب .... إن صاحب القارب لو كان شريرا ..... لحاسبنا – إذا عدنا – على كل ساعة ...... ووالدي سيقتلني حتما ..... إن البر يدخر لنا مشاكل من نوع آخر ..... لكنه أفضل من الموت غرقا على أي حال .... 

- أحمد ....... هل اصطمت السفينة بالقارب ؟ 
- لا أدري ..... لم أسمع شيئا كصوت اصطدام ... إن السفينة صوتها عال جدا يغطي على كل شيء .... 
- دعنا نبحث عنه إذن .... أنا تعبت من السباحة .....
- فليكن ....

ربع ساعة أو أكثر ونحن نسبح وننظر في كل الاتجاهات ..... أين هذا القارب الأسود ؟...... فكرة من كانت أن نختار الأسود ؟..... لا أذكر ..... ماعيب الأبيض ؟..... أو الأصفر ؟..... كان كلاهما سيكون مفيدا جدا الآن .... لن نتحسر على الماضي ..... سنبحث عن هذا الشيء الآن ..... 

- أحمد ..... أيها الأحمق ..... لقد رأيته ..... 
- ..........
- هناك ... هناك .... هيا تعال .... 

هل يمكن أن يكون البحر قد نسانا بعض الوقت ....... إن القارب هناك ..... إنه أجمل شيء أراه في هذه اللحظة ...... تدفق الأدرينالين في عروقي من فرط الحماس و سبحت بكل قوتي ...... 

- أحمد .... سنرى من منا سيصل للقارب أولا ... 
- أيها المغرور ..... كان يجب أن تقول هذا وأنت بجانبي ..
- هاهاهاهاها .
- لن تهزمني ....

لكنه وصل أولا ..... أراه يصعد على القارب ويقفز فرحا كالمجانين ....... وصلت بدوري إلى القارب ..... يا إلهي .... لقد كان هذا موقفا عصيبا حقا ..... كم أكره البحر ...... فلنرتح قليلا هاهنا .... 

- أحمد وهشام ..... اختارا شيئا ما أعاقبكما به على ما فعلتما ....
- .............
وهنا ارتفعت حدة صوته : 
- كل العائلة كانت تبحث عنكما في كل مكان ... حتى الجيران .....
- قلت لك يا أبي أن ..... 
- اخرس ...... أنت المخطيء أولا وأخيرا .... لولا أن ذلك القارب قد انطلق للبحث عنكما لكنتما ذهبتما إلى الأبد ... 
- لا أدري حقا ماذا أقول لك .... فلتعاقبنا بأي شيء ..... 
- لقد حولتما هذا المصيف إلى جحيم .... لم يعد أحد له رغبة في البقاء يوما آخر ... 
- لقد تسببتما في .......................... إلخ ....

أخذ أبي يتحدث ويتحدث ..... والكل يؤيده .... أمي في حال صعبة وخالتي كذلك ..... لكن هذا كله محتمل ..... محتل جدا ..... أخي الصغير يشمت فينا بضحكته الشريرة .... تبا لك ... فقط عندما يذهب أبي .... سأقتلك .....

----------


## علياء أمجد

حكاية الفتى الأشقر .. الملقب بالزومبي


" عندما يكره شخص شخصا آخر ، فإن العينين التي يستخدمها للنظر إليه تبدو مخيفة " 


- السادة ركاب الطائرة الكرام نرجوا منكم ربط أحزمة المقاعد والامتناع عن التدخين استعدادا للإقلاع سنصل إلى المدينة المنورة في تمام الساعة السابعة بإذن الله.... التوقيت المحلي في اسطنبول هو ........
قلت لأمي في ضجر : 
- ألن نعود أبدا ؟ 
- لا 
قلت محاولا الهروب من نظرات المضيفة الإندنوسية لحزامي الذي لم أربطه بعد : 
- لكننا سنعود من حين لآخر في الإجازات ... أليس كذلك ؟ 
- لا 
تبا ... لا أحب هذا الأسلوب المقتضب الذي يشعرك أنك تتكلم مع موظف شباك التذاكر ... 
- بليس هيزام هيزام .... 
كانت هذه هي المضيفة تحاول تذكيري بأنني نسيت ربط الحزام ..... إنهم يشعروننا أننا سنركب قطار الرعب في الملاهي ..... ربطت الحزام مضطرا وسرحت قليلا بالنظر إلى النافذة ..... فلأملأ عيني من اسطنبول الآن .... لأنه قد يمضي وقت طويل قبل زيارتها ثانية ..... ذكريات هشام ونورهان .... وتلك الساحرة بتول .... فطائر ( اللهميجون ) الرائعة التي كانت تستنزف كل مصروفنا اليومي .... وذلك المعتوه مظفر .... ترى مالذي سيحصل له بعد أن أتركه ؟ ........ لقد ولت أيام تركيا إلى الأبد .... وأنا الآن في الطريق إلى حياة جديدة ..... إلى المدينة المنورة . 

مر الآن أسبوع كامل على ذهابنا للمدينة .... إن للمدينة خاصية فريدة .... من يدخلها ولو يوما واحدا فقط لابد أن يعود إليها ..... وإلا مات حزينا شاعرا أنه محروم ...... إن تركيا بكل سحرها لا تساوي حفنة من تراب هذا المكان الطاهر .... كنا نعيش فيها في مكان يدعى ( الحماد ) .... أربعة مباني بنية عالية بينها فناء رخامي واسع .... وفي كل مبنى ما يقرب من 24 شقة ..... والحماد مشهور بكثرة الأطفال فيه إلى حد يشعرك أنك في حضانة وأن جرس نهاية الفسحة سوف يدق في أية لحظة ..... أولاد وبنات صغار في الفناء يجرون هنا وهناك ... لماذا يجرون ؟ لن تعرف أبدا ... ولا هم يعرفون .... كنت جالسا في هذا الفناء أتحدث مع شخص ما لا يهمكم معرفة من هو ..... ومن حين لآخر أنظر لهذه المهزلة في فتور .... وهنا سمعت شيئا غريبا جدا .... 

- زومبي ..... زومبي ..... زومبي ..... زومبي .... زومبي ..... 
كان هذا صوت هتاف الأطفال الذين رأيتهم قد تجمعوا حول شخص ما وهم يصفقون وينظرون له في شماتة ..... ترى من هو ذلك التعس ؟ .... أراه من ظهره .... فتى عادي ... لكنه هزيل جدا ..... وشعره أصفر خفيف جدا يكاد يكون غير ظاهر .... استطعت أن أتبين أخي وسط الأطفال وهو يصفق سعيدا كأنه وجد ضفدعا برأسين. 
قلت لمن كان بجانبي : 
- من هذا الفتى ؟ ..
قال ضاحكا :
- هذا هو الزومبي ..... 
وأخذ يضحك كأنه سمع دعابة طريفة لأول مرة ..... حاولت أن أشرئب بعنقي لأرى الفتى أفضل لكنني لم أستطع .... كان الفتى يحاول الدخول إلى مبنى من المباني – واضح أنه يسكن هنا إذن – لكن الأطفال الأشرار كانوا له بالمرصاد يحاولون إخباره بأنه زومبي .... لم يصرخ فيهم ولم ينهرهم .... فقط كان ينظر إلى الأرض في ذل ويحاول التملص من اليمين تارة ومن اليسار تارة .... ثم قرر العودة إلى الخلف .... إلى ناحيتي .... هنا استدار الفتى .... وهنا فهمت كل شيء . 

اتسعت عيناي في خوف ...... فما رأيته غريب جدا جدا ...... دعوني أحاول أن أصف لكم الفتى بالكلمات رغم ثقتي التامة بأن هذا مستحيل ..... هزيل جدا .... أحمر البشرة والجسم يشوبه البياض .... وليس أبيضا يشوبه الحمرة .... هناك شبح شعر أصفر خفيف جدا على رأسه ... كل هذا جميل .... لكن وجهه كان هو المشكلة ... هل منكم من لعب ريزدنت إيفل الجزء الأول ؟ ..... هل تذكرون أول زومبي في اللعبة ؟ ... ذلك الذي نراه يأكل جثة ما ثم يستدير لنا برأسه فنرى وجهه المقيت ..... كان وجه الفتى مشابها تماما لوجه ذلك الزومبي .... فقط ضع للزومبي شعرا أصفر خفيفا جدا ..... و حول لونه إلى الأحمر المبيض .... ثم صغر جسده ليناسب جسد صبي في الخامسة عشر من عمره ...... عندئذ ستحصل على الفتى تماما ..... تماما بدون أي اختلاف يذكر .

ماذا نقول عندما نرى شخصا قد ابتلاه الله بالتشوه الخلقي لحكمة يعلمها وحده ؟. ... الحمد لله الذي عافانا مما ابتلى به كثيرا من الناس .... أو اللهم عافه ولا تبتلينا ..... رددت هذه الكلمات بسرعة وأنا أنظر لهذا الفتى لأول مرة .... كان الأطفال يلاحقونه في غل وكأنه هو نفسه جعفر الشرير .

إنني الوحيد في ذلك ( الحماد) الذي يمكنه فهم نفسية الأطفال وتحملهم .... لذا كانوا يحبونني .... بل يعشقونني .... إن الطفل يعتبر أن الإنسان الوسيم هو دائما شخص طيب تابع لفريق الخير ..... أما الشخص البشع الخلقة فهو دائما شرير .... ولا يمكنك أن تغير هذا الرأي أبدا .... وهذا طبعا بتأثير أفلام الأنمي التي يدمنون مشاهدتها .... دائما علاء الدين وهرقل و ميكي ماوس و زورو و سنووايت.... كل هؤلاء شديدي الوسامة ..... بينما جعفر ودنقل و زورج – في حكاية لعبة وليس أنا بالطبع – و الساحرة الشريرة في فيلم سنووايت .... كلهم بشعين جدا لاتطيق النظر في وجوههم ..... هاهو الفتى المسكين يحاول التملص ...... لكنه لا يستطيع ..... فجأة يقفز عليه واحد من الأطفال ويمسك بملابسه ... ثم يتبعه أخي المعتوه ويشده من فانلته ..... وهنا انفجر الفتى ..... ليتك تشاهد وجهه الغاضب حينذاك .... لقد تراجعت أنا إلى الوراء متفاديا عدوا وهميا من الخوف ..... طار أخي المسكين ووقع على الأرض ..... اتجه إليه الفتى وضربه على وجهه ..... وهنا كان يجب أن أتدخل ...... كان يجب أواجهه .... فليرحمني الله ...

قمت غاضبا – أو أمثل أنني غاضب – لأواجه هذا الفتى وأعلمه درسا في التعامل مع الصغار ...... قلت له بصوت عال وأنا آت ناحيته : 
- ألا تفهم يا هذا ....هؤلاء أطفال لا يحاسبون على أفعالهم .... وهذا الذي ضربته هو أخي .....
نظر لي الفتى نظرة خاوية .... عيناه غائرتين تماما حتى أنك تشك أنهما هناك فعلا .... لم أكن أحب أن أؤذيه .... كنت أشعر به وبألمه الداخلي تجاه هذا الذي ابتلي به دونا عن جميع الناس .... كنت أعرف أن أخي شرير ... لذا اكتفيت بهذه الكلمات .... التقت عينانا للمرة الأخيرة ..... فنظر الفتى للأرض واستدار عائدا إلى بيته .... ولم ينس أن ينحني ليلتقط ذلك الكيس الذي كان يمسك به عندما جاء ، والذي تبعثرت محتوياته على الأرض .. أخذ يلملم بقايا كرامته قبل أن يلملم محتويات الكيس ..... ثم مشى وغاب عن عيوننا .... هذا الفتى يتألم .... يتألم بعنف .

الآن أنا أمشي مع صديقي مأمون في الفسحة في المدرسة الجديدة تماما علي والتي كانت تختلف تماما عن مدارس تركيا طبعا ...... كنا نتكلم في أمر ما لا أدري ما هو ..... مأمون هو مصري مثلي – فأنا مصري بالمناسبة – لكن مأمون كان من الطراز الذي تشعر أنه صديق لكل الناس .... لا نمر بشلة ما إلا ووقف يتحدث معهم عن أي شيء ..... ومع الأساتذة كذلك .... كان اجتماعيا بعنف .... كنت أنا شاردا أنظر إلى بقالة المدرسة والتي يسمونها هنا ( المقصف ) وهناك رأيتت أحد الطلاب قد شمر ثوبه وربطه في خصره ... ثم قفز فوق مجموعة من الطلاب التلاحمين على هذا المقصف .... كل يريد أن يشتري شيئا ما قبل أن يرن الجرس ولا ينوبه من الفسحة إلا الشعر الشبيه بشعر ميدوسا والوجه المكفهر والثوب الذي امتلأ من بقع الشاي الذي يسقط دائما من خمسة يصطدمون بك على الأقل خلال هذه الرحلة الشاقة .. كنت سارحا في كل هذا حين سمعت مأمون يهزني قائلا : 
- أحمد .... فيم سرحت .... دعني أعرفك على مصطفى ... من الصف الثالث المتوسط ... 
نظرت لمن سأعرف بعد قليل أنه يدعى – مصطفى - ..... وهنا رجعت إلى الوراء ... وسقط منى العصير على الأرض ..... لقد كان هو نفسه ...... لقد كان هو الفتى الأشقرالمخيف نفسه .

كان الفتى يبتسم .... وانحنى ليلتقط علبة العصير من على الأرض .... وقدمها لي .... بالتأكيد يذكرني .... أخذت منه العلبة وسلمت عليه .....شعرت بيده الهزيلة الباردة ..... شعرت أنني لو ضغطت أكثر كانت يده ستتحطم .... لم أعرف ماذا أقول ... هل أعتذر عن هذا الذي حصل لي عندما رأيته ؟ .... أم أن هذا سيزيد الأمر سوءا ؟ .... لكن يبدو أن الفتى كان معتادا على هذا فلم يعط للموضوع أهمية ما ..... وهنا رن الجرس .... جرس الخلاص .... الخلاص من الفتى ... والذي سنسميه منذ الآن باسمه الكريم .... مصطفى . 

عرفت بعدها أن الفتى مصري هو الآخر ... وبالمناسبة ... من يقرأ هذه القصة من المدينة المنورة سيعرف مصطقى جيدا ..... لأنه اشتهر بعدها بسبب ..... دعونا لا نسبق الأحداث .... لم أكن أستطيع النظر في وجهه أبدا .... فالله تعالى قد ابتلاه بوجه مخيف جدا ..... وأنا لا أحب أن أظهر هذا أمامه ..... كان صوته غريبا جدا أيضا صوت غريب ممزوج بالألم الخفي الذي تشعر به في كل كلمة يقولها ..... لكن مصطفى كان عندما يبتسم ... أستطيع أن أقسم أن المكان كله يبتسم معه ..... كان التفسير الطبي لحالته – كما عرفت بعدها – أنه نتاج خطأ وراثي ما بسبب زواج الأقارب أو شيء ما من هذا القبيل ..... كان مصطفى يمضي كل الوقت وحيدا في المدرسة وفي الحماد ..... لم أره مرة يتكلم مع أحدهم في أي شيء ...... دائما أراه يمشي وحيدا في الفسحة المدرسية ينظر إلى الأرض ويتناول إفطاره المكون من ساندوتش ما ... و علبة بيبسي ... دائما عندما تنظر حوله تجد اثنين يهمسان لبعضهما ويشيران إليه ويضحكان ..... هذا المشهد لو لم تره مرة لظننت أن هناك شيء ما خطأ .... لا يخلوا الأمر في بعض الأحيان من واحد يرمي كلمة من هنا أو من هنا عن – وجه السحلية – أو – ريزدنت إيقل – متعمدا أن يسمعها مصطفى .... لكن دائما ترى مصطفى يعطيهم ظهره ويمضي كأن لم يسمع شيئا . 

إن مصطفى كان ذكيا جدا ومتفوقا في المدرسة أيضا وبارعا في الكمبيوتر والانترنت..... وكان هذا يزيد من ألمه بالتأكيد ..... فلو كان معتوها منذ البداية لما شعر بأي ألم ..... لكنه ذكي و نبيه جدا .... لذلك كان الابتلاء قاسيا عليه جدا .... ظلت الأمور على ما هي عليه حتى ذلك اليوم .....

مصطفى كان وحيد أبويه ... فلم يكن له أخ ولا أخت ..... في يوم من الأيام كنت أمشي متجها إلى الحماد .... وقبل الحماد كان هناك بقعة مظلمة في الطريق الذي أمشي فيه ... كان لابد أن أجتازها قبل الوصول إلى الحماد ...... ليست مظلمة جدا .... لكنها مظلمة ...... هنا رأيت ثلالة شباب يلتفون حول صبي ويتبادلون المزاح عليه ... واحد يضربه على مؤخرة رأسه ثم يبتعد ويضحك .... آخر يأتي من وراءه ويرفسه في مؤخرته ويضحك الجميع ..... كانوا ثلاثة فتيان كل أصغرهم في السابعة عشرة من عمره ..... حاولت الإسراع لأتبين من هذا ..... وفجأة رأيته ..... رأيت نحوله المميز في الظلام .... كان هو بنفسه .... كان مصطفى . 

هنا شعرت بالغضب الشديد .... فاتجهت مسرعا لهم عازما على التدخل ولو بالدم لإنقاذ هذا الفتى الذي أحببته من كل قلبي ..... لكن غضبي هذا قد تحول في الدقيقة التالية إلى الدهشة ..... الدهشة التي جعلتني أتسمر في مكاني غير مصدق لما رأيت ..... ففي طريقي إليهم سمعت أحدهم يقول شيئا بذيئا ما عن والدة مصطفى الكريمة .... والآخر يرد عليه بعبارات أكثر بذاءة ..... وهنا انفجر مصطفى ..... كنت قد اقتربت منه ورأيته .... كان غاضبا ... .. وبعد ثلاث دقائق بالضبط كان الفتيان الثلاثة يجرون هاربين من هول ما قابلوه ..... لقد انهال مصطفى عليهم ضربا .... ليس ضربا همجيا من النوع الذي تغلق فيه عيناك وتضرب أي شيء ..... بل هو ضرب كالذي تراه في أفلام التاكواندو والكونغ فو ..... كان مصطفى رشيقا جدا .... وضربهم في كل مكان بقوة وغضب شديد .... وأستطيع أن أقول أنني رأيت كافة حركات الدفاع عن النفس التي نراها غالبا في الأفلام ...... فر الثلاثة هاربين .... وبقي مصطفى وحيدا ...... اقتربت منه .... نظر إلي .... لم يكن يدري أنني موجود .... ضبطته .... ضبطته وهو يبكي . 

عندئذ ضممته إلى صدري و هو يبكي في صمت ..... ياله من شعور لن أسطيع وصفه ماحييت .... كنت أشعر به تماما .... أشعر به و كأنني أنا هو ..... بعض الأحيان كنت أدمع عندما أراه يمشي وحيدا في مكان ما .... ثم أمسكت بالكيس الذي معه .... وأخذته إلى الحماد بدون كلمة مني ولا منه .

عرفت بعدها أن مصطفى قد قضى فترة طفولته في مصر قبل أن يأتي إلى هنا .... وتعلم هناك رياضة الكونغ فو وبرع فيها .... بل ووصل إلى مستوى متقدم جدا جدا فيها أيضا ...... إن هذا الفتى مليء بالأسرار حقا ..... أصبح مصطفى صديقي ..... أو أصبحت أنا صديقه لافرق هناك .... كنت الوحيد في الحماد الذي يجلس معه ويكلمه .... اقتربت من شخصيته أكثر .... كانت شخصية مليئة بالحيوية ... لكنه مليء بالحيوية بداخل نفسه فقط ..... لا يسمح للآخرين أن يروا سوى الاكتئاب الخارجي الذي يغلف شخصيته .... كان لديه حس دعابة جميل ..... وخبرة مروعة في الكمبيوتر ...... أصبحنا نجلس كثيرا مع بعضنا ......... كنت أحب رؤيته يضحك .... لذا كنت أكثر من سخريتي المريرة من كل شيء وهو معي .... كان دائما يتوقع الأسوأ في الحياة في كل شيء .... مما جعل حياته حشدا من المفاجآت السارة .... مضى الأمر عاديا .... حتى وصلنا لليلة لن أنساها أبدا أبدا ماحييت. 

كان مصطفى يحب الأنمي كثيرا .... ويحب رسم الأنمي جدا .... وقد كان يعلم نفسه بنفسه حتى وصل لدرجة متقدمة في الرسم ...... في ذلك اليوم أراد أن يريني رسمة رسمها قد بذل فيها – كما قال – كل جهده ... وتلافى فيها جميع الأخطاء التي في رسماته السابقة ........ وافقت على الفور ..... وعندما رأيت رسمته دهشت .... كانت جميلة جدا بلا أي مبالغة سخيفة في التعبير ..... كانت لفتاة ... وجهها ورقبتها .... عينان زرقاوان وشعر أسود طويل منسدل ...... وياقة فستان ناصع البياض ...... كانت وكأن محترفا هو الذي رسمها ...... أخذت أتأملها باحثا عن تلك المشاعر الذي يصر الرسامون أنها دائما تكون مختبئة في الرسومات .... فذلك الخط المعوج يعبر عن الاضطهاد النفسي ... واللون الأحمر مع الأصفر هنا يعطي إنطباعا أن الشخص فكر في الانتحار وهو يرسم هذه المنطقة .... إلى آخر هذا الهراء .... حاولت أن أري شيئا من هذا في رسمته لكنني فشلت .... كانت رسمة دقيقة حقا ..... استأذنت منه أن آخذها منه لأنقلها في البيت .... فأنا أتعلم رسم الأنمي أنا الآخر ...... وافق .... ووعدته أن أعيدها له في مساء اليوم التالي مباشرة .

أخذت الصورة وأخذت أدرسها وأتعلم منها طريقة رسم العينين والشعر ... وغيرهما ... رسمت واحدة شبيهة برسمته .... لم أكن أملك نفس موهبته .... لكني كنت أطمح أن أتعلمها منه في يوم من الأيام ..... وضعت الرسمتين في حقيبة المدرسة الخاصة بي على أن أريه إياهما في المدرسة غدا .... وأن أستمع إلى رأيه فيما رسمت ..... في اليوم التالي بحثت عن مصطفى في كل مكان في المدرسة ولم أجده .... ذهبت لفصله فقال لي أحد الحمقى وهو يمضغ العلك أنه لم يأت اليوم ..... ربما مرض .... سأرى ذلك عندما أعود للحماد .

هاهو الحماد يقترب مني وأنا أسرع في الخطى قليلا محاولا الهروب من أشعة الشمس الحارقة .. لكن عبثا ... روضة الأطفال في أوج صخبها اليوم .... اصطدم بي أحدهم وأنا أمشي ، فأوقع الحقيبة أرضا فانفتحت وتبعثرت الكتب التي فيها على الأرض ..... في اللحظة التالية هرب الشقي من أمامي كأنه لم يكن موجودا أبدا ...... أخذت أجمع الكتب من هنا وهناك كالأبله .... رأيت أحد أصدقائي في الحماد قد أتى لمساعدتي ...... قال لي : - متى سيكون العزاء بالضبط يا أحمد .... أنا سأحضر .
نظرت له في غباء وقلت : 
- لا أدري 
قال لي بإصرارالبراغيث : 
- كيف لا تعرف أيها الأحمق ؟.... من سيعرف إذن ؟... 
إن الشمس ومجهود اليوم المضني يكفيني وليس بوسعي احتمال هذا السخيف ... كنت قد انتهيت من غلق الحقيبة لذا قلت له سريعا متهيأ للانصراف : 
- اسمع .... أنا لا أعرف مالذي تتحدث عنه ولا أريد أن أعرف .. اتركني في حالي واذهب إلى الجحيم . 
قال لي : 
- هل ستحضر أنت إذن ؟
لم يكن ينوي أن يتركني بسلام ..... تنهدت بعمق ودعوت عليه عدة دعوات بالويل والثبور ثم قلت : 
- حسنا .... عن أي عزاء تتحدث يا هيثم؟ ... عن أي عزاء سخيف تتحدث ؟ .
قال لي باستغراب : 
- ظننتك علمت ... ألم تعلم ؟ ..... إن الزومبي قد توفى ليلة أمس .... مصطفى صديقك ...... لقد مات .
وهنا وقعت مني الحقيبة وانفرطت الكتب مرة أخرى .

نظر لي وتأفف قائلا : 
- أنت معتوه يا أحمد .... معتوه كبير .... فلتجمعها بنفسك هذه المرة .... وداعا ......
وأخذ ( يبرطم ) بكلام عن ذلك الصديق الذي لا يعرف شيئا عن صديقه العزيز الذي قد مات وعن أن الناس لم يعد فيها خير ..... لم أشعر بشيء في الوهلة الأولى .... أخذت أجمع الكتب شاردا متوقعا من نفسي أن أنفجر بالبكاء في أي لحظة كالأطفال ..... لكن التفاتة قد هربت مني على رسمته التي كانت لاتزال في حقيبتي ..... وهنا دمعت .... واستمريت في جمع الكتب وأنا أدمع ..... ثم تحولت الدمعات إلى دموع ... والدموع إلى أنهار .... بكيته .... بكيت صديقي الذي استوعبت أخيرا أنه مات الآن فقط ..... بكيت مصطفى .


كيف مات .... ولماذا مات .... وأين مات .... ثم هل مات فعلا ؟ ..... كلها أسئلة سألتها وعرفت إجابتها لاحقا .... وجد مصطفى ميتا أمس أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر ...... كان يلعب لعبة ما .... ثم وضع رأسه على ساعده ال***** على المائدة .... ومات ..... رحل إلى دنيا أخرى ... رحل من عالم الشياطين الذين كانوا ينغصون حياته إلى عالم أفضل .... عالم ينصفه فيه ربه .... ويعطيه حقه في السعادة ..... بعد أن سلبها منه منذ بداية حياته القصيرة إلى نهايتها ..... حضرت عزاء مصطفى في بيته ..... دخلت غرفته .... رأيت صورته الوحيدة عليها ..... كان ينظر ذات النظرة المميزة ..... تلك النظرة التي تشعر فيها بالشرود والألم والأمل والخوف من المستقبل ... تشعر فيها بكل هذا دفعة واحدة ...... خيل لي أن صورته تلك تبتسم ....... تبتسم في سعادة لي أنا بالذات ..... إنني أفخر بأنني الوحيد الذي احتوى مصطفى في حياته .... الوحيد الذي لم يسخر منه ولا من شكله .... الوحيد الذي صادقه حق الصداقة ..... إنه الآن سعيد وأنا أعلم هذا ...... لقد اقتضت حكمة الله تعالى أن يعيش هذا الفتى بيننا في هذه الدنيا بضع سنين ثم يغادرنا في صمت ...... نحن الذين عذبناه في حياته هذه أيما عذاب .... وحاولنا إقناعه أنه مجرد زومبي ..... يالمسمياتنا القاسية ....... ولدهشتي رأيت الأطفال الأشقباء يبكون مصطفى بحرقة وبراءة الأطفال ...... صورته التي رسمهالازالت معي حتى الآن لا تفارقني .... لكم أتمنى أن أرى وجهك الذي أعتبره أجمل وجه رأيته في حياتي ولو لمرة واحدة فقط يا مصطفى ..... مرة واحدة ثم عد إلى حيث أنت ....... وابتسامته الرائعة التي كانت تشرق كل شيء ...... لقد رحل .... مات .... ذهب ولن أراه مرة أخرى ...
تقول الأغنية : 
مثل مذنب 
يتألق عبر سماء الليل 
مات مبكرا جدا 
مثل قوس مطر 
يتلاشى في غمضة عين 
مات مبكرا جدا 
مشرقا متلألئا 
وساطعا قد أضاء هنا في يوم ما 
مات ذات ليلة ما 
مثل زوال ضوء الشمس 
في ظهر ملبد بالغيوم 
مات مبكرا جدا 
مثل قلعة 
بنيت على شاطيء رملي 
مات مبكرا جدا 
مثل زهرة رائعة الجمال 
تكون بعيدة عن المنال 
مات مبكرا جدا 
ولد ليعلمنا ، ليلهمنا ، ليبهجنا هنا في يوم ما 
مات ذات ليلة ما 
مثل غروب الشمس 
الذي يموت مع بزوغ القمر 
مات مبكرا جدا 
مات مبكرا جدا

غناها ولحنها وألفها المبدع مايكل جاكسون باسم Gone Too Soon..... لازلت أغني هذه الأغنية له كلما تذكرته ..... ولازلت أبكي كلما سمعتها رغما عني ...... ترى هل رأى مايكل مصطفى ؟ .... قطعا رآه ... وإلا فكيف كتبها ؟ ... وأترككم الآن لأني لم أعد أتحمل أكثر .... لقد ذكرتموني به ..... ذكرتموني بصديقي مصطفى

----------


## علياء أمجد

رغم مرور 36 عاما على الحادث مازال اهالى الاسكندرية يتذكرونه فى رعب و خوف حيث انشقت الارض فجاة و ابتلعت ميرفت محمد شحاتة 24 عام بعد خروجها مع زوجها من السينما.وقع الحادث الغامض فى الساعة 11 مساءا عند تقاطع شارعى النبى دانيال و الحرية .نزلت الزوجة من فوق الرصيف و فجاة غارت الارض تحتها و انشقت ثم ابتلعتها و اختفت تماما للابد بينما وقف الزوج مذهولا خاصة ان الارض عادت لطبيعتها من جديد فى لمح البصر ولم تعثر قوات الامن ولا هيئة الاثار ولا رجال الانقاذ و المطافى على جثة الزوجة حتى الان.البعض يفسر اختفاء الزوجة انها وقعت فى موقع السراديب الرومانية القديمة او احد الابار القديمة الاثرية و جرفتها مياه الصرف الصحى و البعض الاخر يفسر ذلك بسبب الجن وان خطفها تحت الارض لانها كانت جميلة جدا جداا...........ورغم مرور عشرات السنين على الحادث فمازال غامضا و لم يتم التوصل الى اسبابه ولا العثور على جثة ميرفت.

----------


## علياء أمجد

*الفصل الأول


كان ذلك قبل سبعه سنوات كنت في إحدى مدن المملكة عندما تم نقلى في بداية العام إلى مدينه بعيدة مما دفعني إلى نقل أهلي إلي مدينه جده فقد قررت أن لا أخذهم معي نقلت أهلي إلي مدينه جده خلال ألا جازه وكانت الزوجة حامل في الشهر الأخير ثم ذهبت ألي أهلها لتكون قريبه منهم وقت الولادة في مدينه أخرى انشغلت أنا بنقل العفش ألي مدينه جده ثم تم الاتصال بي من الآهل أن الزوجة قد رزقت بمولود فتركت الشقة وسافرت ألي الأهل

منذ ألحظه الأولى ودخولي على* *زوجتي* *كان هناك شي قد حدث فلم تكن تلك الزوجة آلتي تزوجتها منذ 20 سنه... المقابلة باهته والزوجة شاحبة ولهفتي عليهم لم تكن كما تعودت حتى أبني المولود لم اقبله فقط نظرت أليه نظره خاطفه و كانت الزوجة تعانى من الألم طارئة في الكلى مما دعاني ألي السفر والعودة بها إلى جده لعمل الفحوصات وكان يبدو عليها انتفاخ في الجسم غير طبيعي

كانت المفاجاءه الأولى عندما أخبروني الأطباء بإصابتها بفشل كلوي.. نومت على أثرها بالمستشفى الملك عبد العزيز بجده وكانت صدمه عاطفية قويه اختل فيها توازني و تركيزي...فشل كلوي لزوجتي بدون مقدمات

اليوم الثالث أخبروني الأطباء بان غدا لابد من عمل غسيل للكلى ليصبح الفشل أكيد وليس حلما كما كنت أتمنى وكانت صدمه أخرى لي......ثم علمت* *زوجتي* *بالأمر وكان إطلاعها على الأمر الصدمة التي قصمت ظهري لحزني لحالتها في المساء جاء الاتصال الذي هزني ليعيد لي توازني المفقود وتفكيري من قريبه لنا عندما قالت لي يا ابني أن زوجتك بآذن الله بخير ولكن حاول أن تأخذ من جميع ألأهل والمعارف لديكم في جده ماء الوضوء وتغسل زوجتكلم أفكر كيف الطريقة وصعوبتها كان كل شي قد تبرمج فعلا في عقلي بسرعة عجيبة وفعلا تم وبسرعة دعوت الجميع للعشاء واشترطت على الجميع الحضور بعد صلاه المغرب لظروف مرض* *زوجتي* *مع استغراب الجميع لهذه الدعوة وفى توقيتها وخاصة أن الزوجة مازالت في المستشفى تنتظر قدرها المكتوب ...توضئ الجميع لصلاه العشاء وبعد الصلاة تناول الجميع العشاء وغسلوا أيدهم وانصرفوا.. وكنت قد وضعت إناء تحت مغسلتي النساء والرجال بحجه خلل في السباكة أخذت الماء الناتج من الغسيل ثم وضعتهم في جالون واحد ثم أخذت انتظر الصباح حتى اذهب ألي المستشفى لم يغمض لي جفن فكانت الأفكار قد آخذت تتصارع مع بعضها ...

الساعة الثامنة والنصف صباحا كنت قد وصلت مستشفى الملك عبد العزيز وأنهيت الموضوع والمهمة وغسلت الزوجة بهذا الماء في دوره المياه في المستشفى تحت استغراب واندهاش الممرضات

في التاسعة اخذوا من الزوجة دم للتحليل قبل عمل الغسيل للكلى العاشرة يدخل الطبيب وقد ظهر على وجهه ابتسامه وكلماته تسبقه


وهو يقول مبروك الكلى اشتغلت وتقوم بعملها على أكمل وجه


لأعلم ماذا قال بعهدها كل الذي اذكره أن نظراتنا أنا وزوجتي كانت قد تعانقت والدموع تنهمر


اللهم لك الحمد ولك الشكر حتى ترضى.... ولك الحمد ولك الشكر إذا رضيت... ولك الحمد ولك الشكر بعد الرضي

ثم اتضح أن هذه النهاية السعيدة هي مجرد البداية في سلسله من الأحداث التعيسة والمتتابعة وما أن تهدا واحده حتى تخرج الأخرى أقوى واشد....... دراما....حقيقية عشتها وكان لها الأثر في نفسي وزوجتي وأبنائي وعلاقتي بالآخرين....وتأثيرهم على عملي....وحياتي كلها*


*عادت الزوجة ألي المنزل ولم تكن تلك الفرحة على المنزل الجديد فما زال اثر الخوف من الفشل الكلوي يتردد صدها,انقضت ألا جازه وسافرت ألي مقر عملي وبقيت الزوجة مع أبناؤها في المنزل الجديد عدت بعد أسبوعين ألي جده ومعها بدأت الأحداث كان الصداع الشديد أو كتمه في الصدر هي المانع الذي حال بيني وبين إتمام الاتصال الجنسي فلا أكاد اقترب منها ألا ويأتي لها صداع شديد لا ينفع معه أي مسكن أو كتمه شديدة انقلها للمستشفى لتظهر جميع الفحوصات إنها سليمة ثم أعود بها ألي المنزل فاقرءا عليها القران فيزول كل شيء وفى كل مره احضر ألي جده يتكرر الآمر

كنت اعتقد أن آمر الفشل الكلوي قد ترك اثر نفسي وخوف لديها , استمر الوضع 3 أشهر استطعت بعدها أن انقل عملي إلى جده وعدت وكنت سعيد بعودتي إلى أهلي وزوجتي وأبنائي , ولكن وجدت أن الآمر تطور فالزوجة دخلها خوفا غريب فلا بد أن أكون في المنزل قبل أن ينام الأبناء وإذا تأخرت أجدها في زاوية المنزل ترتجف من الخوف ,, المكنسة الكهربائية لا تريد أن تسمع صوتها وتخاف منها استمر الأمر عدة شهور وموضوع الجماع مازال كما هو وفى النادر تتم عمليه الجماع

ثم بداء الأمر يأخذ منحنى آخر بدأت المشاكل بيني وبين الزوجة من جهة وبينها وبين أبني الكبير(13) سنه من جهة , كان الابن البكر وأحب ابن من أبنائي , أصبحت الحياة جحيم كنت اجلس أفكر ماذا حصل للزوجة فهي قريبه لي وزواجنا تم عن قصه حب منذ أن كنت العب معها ونحن أطفال 18 سنه من أجمل أيام عمري كان الود والتفاهم سمه وصفه لنا كنا مضرب المثل بين الأقارب والأصدقاء كانت الشقة التي نسكنها محطة أنظار الكثير من قريبات زوجتي وصديقاتها بلمساتها وديكورها الجميل بأقل التكاليف تغير كل شي كل شي

مشاكل الزوجة مع أبننا زاد الطين بله إما أكون في صفها واظلم الابن آو أكون مع الابن لتثور وتحول البيت إلي جحيم انقضت سنه والآمر كما هو

بدأت أشياء تحدث في المنزل من أصوات وضيق من المنزل حتى الأبناء شعرو بهذا الضيق وبدأت أشياء تحدث للزوجة خاصة من قفل الأبواب في وجهها وهى تسير في الشقة ألي أصوات في المطبخ لم يكن أحد يسمعها غيرها حتى

حدث هذا الأمر


كان يوم خميس وكنت اتوضاء للصلاة الظهر والزوجة واقفة بقربي تتحدث معي وإذا بضوء شديد لونه احمر يملأ أرجاء غرفه النوم خرجنا مسرعين ولم نجد اثر لذلك الضوء دخل الخوف إلى الزوجة استعذت من الشيطان ولم أعطى الآمر أهميه بعد العصر دخلت الغرفة مع الزوجة لآخذ قسط من الراحة وبعد نصف ساعة إذ الزوجة تصيح وهى ممسكة بي وتقول الضوء انظر النور وفعلا كان هناك ضوء احمر قوى على جدار غرفه النوم ومصدر الضوء يأتي من خلفي ونظرت خلفي لأجد أن الضوء صار مصدره أيضا خلفي قراءه آية الكرسي وذهب الضوء

قررنا مباشره أن ننتقل من الشقة إلى شقه أخرى فلا يمكن أن نعيش في هذه الشقة أما موضوع الجماع والاتصال الجنسي فصرت إذا أريد أن اقترب منها يحدث صوت سقوط لزجاجات العطور الموجودة على التسريحة وهى في الحقيقة لم تسقط ليحول ذلك دون إتمام العملية لخوف الزوجة نقلنا إلى الشقة الجديدة ومضت 3 ا شهر هدوء ثم بداء من جديد سيناريو مختلف

موضوع الجماع اختلف ذهب الصداع ولكتمه ليحل محلها النكد نعم النكد فلا أكاد انتهى من الاتصال الجنسي حتى يخرج النكد لأتفه الأسباب زاد الأمر مع أبني الأكبر أصبحت الحياة جحيم بينه وبين والدته حتى أنا تأثرت وصرت اكره ابني الذي كان يوما من الأيام أغلا أبنائي لم يعد يهتم بدروسه ولا يسمع أي توجيه لم يعد ذلك الطفل الحنون المطيع المؤدب حتى أعوذ بالله كنت يوما أتمنى أن يموت من كثره المشاكل والضرب,

إعطاب ألا جهزه أل كهربائه صفه من الصفات حدث ولأحرج المكيفات الثلاجة الغسالة كل شي يتعطل ليذهب نصف الراتب في الإصلاح
يا الله هناك شي ما ما هو لا اعلم ذهب النكد بعد شهور ليحل محله المرض ما أن يحصل جماع واتصال جنسي حتى تسقط الزوجة يوم أو يومين مريضه في السرير واستمر الوضع عده أشهر ثم أصبحت أنا الذي يمرض بعد كل جماع أسقط في السرير مريض حتى أنى أتذكر أن الزوجة كانت تحملني للاستحمام من الجنابة بعد كل جماع , قد يسال سائل لماذا لم نذهب إلى طبيب أو شيخ الجواب.....لأعلم
الفصل الثالث

انقضت سنه ونصف في جحيم حتى حدث أن كنت أتحدث مع زميل زوجته مريضه ويمر بحاله مشابهه قال لي احضر شريط الروقية الشرعية وضع السماعات في إذنها فربما يظهر لك شي

بالفعل أحضرت شريط للرقية وعند النوم وضعت للزوجة الشريط بواسطة مسجل صغير وسماعات -هد فون- نامت وأنا انتظر بقربها لاحظت أن هناك رجفة خفيفة في عروق أحد اليدين, قررت الذهاب بالعائلة إلى مكة وجلسنا قرب الحرم يومين وعدنا إلى جده مساء الجمعة وبعد أن نام الأبناء كان لدى كتاب الصارم البتار للشيخ وحيد بالى أهداني هذا الكتاب صديق منذ سنوات لم أتصور يومها أني سوف احتاج هذا الكتاب يوما من الأيام أحضرت زيت زيتون وقرأت عليه الروقية ودهنت الزوجة وجلست أقرا عليها الروقية نامت مباشرته ثم وضعت السماعات في أذنها وشريط الروقية وجلست انظر إليها وبعد دقائق وإذا الزوجة تنتفظ وهى نائمة ثم تفتح عين وتقفل الأخرى والشفا يف تتحرك وترتعش كان بها تيار كهربائي وتغير شكلها ذهلت نعم ذهلت من هذا المنظر نظرت أليها وأنا اعتصر ألم سقطت دمعه شعرت بحرارتها ومسحت على شعرها وأنا أقول(( سلا مات يا أم........ما تشوفي شر شده وتزول إنشاء الله ))

هل حقيقي ما أشاهده زوجتي مصابه بمس من الشيطان هذى هي الحقيقة التي عجزت أن أتقبلها من هول الصدمة وكانت تلك الصدمة الثانية التي تلقيتها وبقوه ولكن انزل الله سكينته على وبدأت في مساعدتها على قدر استطاعتي وعلمي القاصر في مثل هذى الأمور

نامت الزوجة من مساء الجمعة إلى مساء لليله الثلاثاء 3 أيام نائمة كنت أضع الطعام أمامها وإذا أزلت السماعات عنها تستيقظ تأكل وتصلى ثم أضع السماعات لتنام نوم عميق ليس نوم بل غيبوبة كاملة حتى لو أردنا أن نوقظها لا نستطيع مادامت تلك السماعات في أذنها

ثاني يوم أحضرت 7 ورقات سدر ووضعتها في الماء بعد دقها بين حجريين وقرأت الروقيه الشرعية واستحممنا بها ... في المساء وأنا إقراء الروقية وإذا رائحة كريهة تخرج من فمها لست كريهة بل عفنه بل جيفه حتى هي شعرت بها بعدها بيومين شعرت بالألم شديدة أسفل الظهر واشتد الألم طلبت المستشفى ورفضت وكنت اعلم أن هذا نتيجة الروقيه أو السدر استمر الألم 15 يوما ثم بدا يضعف

ذهبت المشاكل بعد الاستحمام وهدأت الأمور مع الابن حتى هو عاد طبيعي بعض الشي

بعد شهر ذهبنا إلى شيخ في جلسة خاصة فقط أنا وهى وقراء على الزوجة خلال الروقيه كنت اشعر بنعاس وبعد أن فرغ منها الشيخ تقدم منى وكان كلما تقدم خطوه شعرت بدور حتى وصل منى ورشني بالماء صرخت بكل صوتي ثم أغمى علي لا اعلم كم من الوقت مضى وأنا فاقد الوعي استيقظت وأنا أصرخ بصوت عالي أقول(( ياحى يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث)) وارددها وأبكى ويد الشيخ تضغط على بطني لماذا أصرخ لأعلم لم يكن ضغطه شديد وتوقف الشيخ لحظه جلست على الكرسي ثم بدأت أبكي بكاء غريب وسقطت على الأرض وشعرت أن الدم يتدفق إلى رأسي وضعت يدي على رأسي وأخذت أصرخ بقوة رأسي ينفجر ثم قراء الشيخ وتوقف كل شي..

نظرت للشيخ ما الموضوع قال الله اعلم ولكن

الظاهرسحرررر


يا الله أنا مسحور؟؟ معقول من سحرني ؟؟ ولماذا ؟؟ ....من ؟؟....ومن ؟؟؟


خرجنا والذهول والصمت يخيم علينا لم أكن رجل سيء أو خبيث ولا زوجتي ليس لنا أعدا ابد ابد ابد

مستحيل...مستحيل

كانت تلك الصدمة الثالثة والتي عجز عقلي عن استيعابها ألبته

استيقظت من غفلتي ذهب شي من الغباش من على بصيرتي يا الله وجدت نفسي بعد أن كان لدى رصيد في البنك أصبحت مديون300,000 ريال أبني الكبير بعد أن كان الأول على دراسته إذ هو الأخير في الفصل قبل سنتين اختاروا أبنى على مستوى طلبه المدرسة ليمثلهم في مسابقه مادة الرياضيات عن طلبه المدينة التي كنا نسكنها .. وبعد التفوق أصبح الأخير في الفصل تحول 180 درجه

نصف أثاث المنزل إما تالف أو معطل ألا جهزه الكهربائية معطلة ولها شهور للإصلاح ولم اعد لآخذها, فواتير الكهرباء التلفون لم أكن أسددها حتى يتم قطعها ثم أتسلف المبلغ من الأقارب والأصدقاء ,استلم الراتب ولا يمضى أسبوع ولا يبقى منه شي بدون تسديد أي شي حتى السيارة لم ادفع أقساطها منذ سنه وسحبتها الشركة أين يذهب الراتب لا اعلم

آخذت أفكر سحر طيب معقول أحد يحط السحر في مطعم وإذا كان قد وضع لنا السحر في المنزل أكيد الأبناء مصابين آخذت الأبناء الخمسة إلى الشيخ وكانت صدمه اقوي من كل ما سبق

((الأبناء مصابين وبنسب متفاوتة))

انعقد لساني وأنا أراء البعض يصرع تحت بصري أصعب شي في هذه الحياة أن ترى أبناؤك يصرعون ولا تستطيع أن تقدم شي لهم

سقطت دمعه لم أجد الم منها في حياتي ونفثت أهات لها أزيز في صدري .....في تلك اللحظة لم أفكر في من عمل لنا السحر ولا لماذا....ولا.....ولا.....فقط تذكرت



ذنوبي




سَنُرِيهِمْ آيَاتِنَا فِي الْآفَاقِ وَفِي أَنفُسِهِمْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ أَوَلَمْ يَكْفِ بِرَبِّكَ أَنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ (53)*

----------


## علياء أمجد

الفصل الرابع


بدأت رحله الألم والعذاب والبحث عن العلاج فأصبحت يوميا اخذ الأبناء ونذهب إلى هذا الشيخ في جلسه عامه للرقية الشرعية مجلس يضم خليط من المرضى من جميع الأعمار والجنسيات هذا يصرع وهذا يهذى وهذا يصيح وينتفض وأنا احدث نفسي لا حول ولاقوه ألا بالله بدأت في قراءه كل شي عن السحر والمس أصبحت كلمه سحر هي المغناطيس الذي يجذبني للحديث مع كل من يتطرق إلى هذا الأمر تتفتح أذني وسمعي على اى برنامج تلفزيوني أو إذاعي عن مواضيع تخص الأمراض الروحية أبحرت في هذا العالم الغريب

سحر كلمه قاتله مميتة كبيره في معناها وتأثيرها على المصاب تتقاذفك الاسئلة

من سحرني ؟ ولماذا؟ وماذا لو شفيت هل سوف يتكرر الأمر؟ كيف سحرني ؟ ووووووو


اسأله متلاحقة تضرب على المخ لتتركه فريسة للظنون والشكوك في اقرب الناس أليك وهذا ما يريد الشيطان يرد أن يشكك في اقرب الناس لك كي تبتعد عن اقرب الناس لك حتى لا يقدمون لك المساعدة ولا حتى كلمه مواساة ابتعدت عن الأهل والأصدقاء وهذا من تأثير السحر وهو يتعدى المسحور إلى غيره في تصريف غريب عجيبي تقوقعت على نفسي وانعزلت عن العالم أنهكني التفكير وأصابني الإحباط

أصبحت اذهب يوميا لجلسه الرقية واخذ معي فقط اثنين من الأبناء وفى اليوم الثاني اخذ اثنين آخرين بعد فتره وجدت أن الابن الأكبر هو من يتأثر أكثر من الآخرين فتركتهم وأصبحت اخذ معي فقط الابن الأكبر وكان عمره 14 سنه وكانت هنا المعاناة الحقيقة التي كانت تقصم ظهري عندما أشاهد أحب أبنائي وهو يصرع أمامي ويتألم ولا استطيع أن أقدم له شي لكم أن تتصوروا هذا المنظر ومن ناحية ثانيه هو كيف ينظر إلى أبيه وهو يصرع أمامه نتيجة لذلك بدأت تظهر نتائجها على الابن في المدرسة وانعزاله عن الأصدقاء وبالتالي حصوله على اقل الدرجات

كنت اخرج من دار الروقية وأنا محطم النفس مكسور الخاطر ليس لا اجل نفسي ولكن لا اجل هذا الابن وتلك الزوجة التي ما أن تشاهد ابنها وزوجها عائدين وعلامات الإعياء والتعب واضحة جليه على الوجوه والأجسام حتى تنهار هي الأخرى وتسقط مريضه طريحة الفراش حتى الزوجة أصبحت أخذها إلى الشيخ يوم النساء ولكن لم تكن تتأثر كما أتأثر أنا وأبنى ثم رفضت الذهاب إلى الشيخ نتيجة مشاهدته عند الشيخ من المصابات والمريضات والتي تزيد الإحباط تقول عندما اذهب وأشاهد النساء يصرعن ويضربن أنفسهم وما يحدث بينهم من كلام أصاب بالخوف والفزع حاولت معها ولكنها رفضت استخرت الله ولم اجبرها على الذهاب إلى الشيخ وأصبحت أنا ارقيها أذا تعبت

بدأت الحرب بيني وبين الشياطين علنا وأصبح الأمر ألان مكشوف ولكن دخلت المعركة والحرب وأنا اعزل فلم أكن افقه من هذى الأمور غير الرقية الشرعية وماء وزيت مقرئي

نقلت كل الأبناء في غرفه نومي وأصبح الجميع ينامون معي في الغرفة ادهنهم بالزيت جميعهم وأعطيهم العسل والماء ينام الجميع وأنا أبقى مستيقظ أقراء الرقية الشرعية على الجميع أصبح المسجل طول اليوم 24 ساعة على القران الكريم الزوجة في عالم أخر نوم طول النهار ولأتحرك اى شي في المنزل العمل على الشغالة ثم أحضرت شغالة ثانيه فلا تستطيع واحده أن تخدم أسره مكونه من 9 أشخاص خاصة في ضل غياب الزوجة

بدأت الأذية في العمل في الصباح أكون جاهز للخروج للعمل الساعة 7:30 صباحا أصل إلى باب الشقة أجد أنى نسيت مفاتيح السيارة أعود لا اخذ المفاتيح أجد في طريقي مجله أو جريده اجلس أقراء فيها انتبه أن الساعة صارت 10 أتحرك بسرعة أجد في طريقي اى شي يعيقني عن الخروج لانتبه إلا أن الساعة أصبحت 12 أعود إلى غرفتي وأنام وان خرجت للعمل اذهب إلى الإدارة واذهب إلى استراحة مدير الإدارة ادخل وأنام على السرير حتى الساعة 2 اخرج واذهب إلى المنزل يعنى تشتيت في الفكر كان يدخل على مدير الإدارة ويجدني نائم كان ينظر إلي بعين العطف لم يؤذيني يوما من الأيام بكلمه لماذا ؟ لا انه كان يعرف عملي منذ 18 سنه عملنا سويا عندما كان هو موظف عادى وكنت أنا كذلك ولكن كنت شمس شارقة يشار إلى بالبنان واقصد في عملي وتعاملي مع زملائي كنت محبوبا من الجميع وحتى أصبح صديقي مدير الإدارة كلمه حق في هذا المدير لن أوفيه حقه مهما قدمت له فقد وقف معي 4سنوات في العمل كان ينقلني من قسم إلى قسم يتابع معي خطوات العلاج خطوه بخطوه أرسله الله رحمه لي بعد أن تخلى عنى الكثير من الأقارب والأصدقاء ولم أكن لا اغضب منهم فقد كنت اعرف أن هذا ليس بأيدهم وإنما كان نتيجة تأثير السحر

أما في ما يتعلق بالعلاقة مع الزوجة وخاصة الجماع فحدث ولأحرج كل ما تتخيلونه من الأذية تحصل وكل هذا في سبيل منعي من الاتصال بها والغرض هو التفريق بيني وبينها ما أن أحاول البدء في عمليه الجماع ألا واشعر أن هناك أشخاص في الغرفة أو اسمع أن صوت الزوجة قد تغير إلى صوت خشن وكأنها رجل وهى تقول لي اسمع صوتك ناعم كأنك امرأة أو حدوث صوت دق على الجدران أو تغير في مزاج الزوجة يعنى العزف على المشاعر مثال ذلك قبل البدء في الجماع ألا والزوجة تبكى لماذا تبكي قالت : تذكرت أبى ....أبوها متوفى منذ 4 سنوات ولم تفتكر أبوها ألا هذا الوقت أنظر الشياطين كيف تلعب بالمشاعر

قدر الله البلاء ولكن انزل معه الرحمة كيف؟

اسمعوا هذى القصة

اشتريت جهاز الكمبيوتر وأنا لا افهم في هذا الجهاز شي وكنت اسمع انه قد بداء الإفراد في استخدام الانترنت ولم أكن اعلم ما هو الانترنت ولا اعرف اى موقع ولم اسمع باى موقع دخلت الجهاز في غرفتي أول يوم وشغلت الانترنت طلعت لي صفحه الياهو ولم أكن اعرف ما هي الياهو بعد دقيقه ألا والصفحة تنقلب إلى صفحه أخرى والله الذي لا اله ألا هو لم امسك الكمبيوتر ولم اقرب منه فقط كنت أطالع في الصفحة الأولى للياهو وانقلبت الصفحة إلى صفحه أخرى هل تعلمون ما هي الصفحة شي عجيب وغريب تقشعر جسمي وأنا أقراء اسم الصفحة (( لقط المرجان في السحر والجان )) ولم يكن قد بداء على مشكلتي أكثر من ستة أشهر بدأت أقراء في هذا الموقع والذي نزل عليه رحمه من الله بدأت أطبع المواضيع وأعيد قراءتها لان المصاب بالسحر آو المس من أكثر الناس نسيان بل غيبوبة أكثر من كلمه نسيان كنت أقابل احد الزملاء واسأله أين أنت منذ فتره لم نشاهدك يقول يا آخى الأسبوع الماضي قابلتك اتبرجل واتلخبط في كلامي وكنت اتاثر نفسيا من هذا الأمر

كنت ادخل السوبر ماركت واشترى ب50 ريال أعطى البائع 500 واخرج بدون أن استرد باقي المبلغ وبذلك لا يبقى الراتب معي أكثر من أسبوع واحد فقط

سنه كاملة 360 يوميا وأنا اذهب إلى الراقي أنا وابني هذا غير من يحضر إلى المنزل للقراءة علينا ولكن بفائدة قليله جدا لا تذكر فقط وقتيه بل أننا بعد الرقية نتعب تعبا كثيرا حتى أن كل من في المنزل ينام 16 ساعة وكأننا أهل الكهف وهذا شي يعرفه كل من مر عليه هذا البلاء فالنوم علامة من علامات السحر والمس كنت اسأل نفسي لماذا لم يتشفى احد عند المشايخ الرقية الأشخاص هم نفس الأشخاص منذ سنه بل أن الأعداد تزيد ولم أشاهد احد تلف منه السحر أو خرج منه المس بل أن الحديث مع المرضى يحبط هذا يقول لي عشره سنوات وهذا يقول لي 18 سنه وهذا خمسه سنوات يا الله لماذا لم بشفاء احد

----------


## علياء أمجد

*الفصل الخامس


اختفت الوسامة واختفت خفه الظل واختفى النشاط والشمس التي كانت في يوم من الأيام مشرقه ومبدعه اختفت وحل محلها غيوم ملبده بالهموم وضعف الجسم وهزل وزاغت العيون وخف الوزن وأثقلت بالديون وزادت الأمور تعقيدا ومع ذلك لم اقنط من رحمه الله يوما أن يأتي الفرج

لم اترك وصفه أو علاج في موقع لقط المرجان ألا واستخدمتها كانت غرفه نومي غرفه عمليات مصغره فيها جميع أنواع الأعشاب حتى أصبحت الشقة كلها محل أعشاب

وبدأت رحلتي مع الرقاة والرقية منهم من يقول مسحور ومنهم من يقول معيون ومهم من يقول مس عاشق لا اسمع بمكان راقي أو شيخ ألا وذهبت له في جده في مكة في جازان في الرياض والمحصلة لاشى تعلقت القلوب بالرقاة ونست خالقها
كل الوصفات التي ذكرها الشيوخ استخدمتها أما القران كنت أقراء البقرة كاملة كل يوم في جلسه واحده واستمريت على هذا لوضع سنين صحيح أنها كانت تساعدني على الأقل بالقيام بواجباتي فإذا قراءتها الصباح زال عنى الكسل والخمول واستطيع أن اذهب إلى عملي ولكن الخوف من ألانتكاسه كيف تحصل ألانتكاسه الموضوع هو ترمومتر دقيق جدا أكثر من الطاعات يضعف الشيطان في الجسم تخف الطاعات يقوى الشيطان مثال ذلك حصل يوما أن قرأت البقرة الصباح ثم استحمي بالماء المقرئ عليه ولبست ملابسي وخرجت للعمل وأحسست بالنشاط واضح وقبل أن أصل إلى العمل شعرت بتعب جسمي عجيب فاستغربت لا أني اعرف نفسي أذا قرأت البقرة أصبح أكثر اليوم نشيط ولكن هناك أمر جعلني اضعف هل تعلمون ما هو كنت استمع لبرنامج في الراديو وانتهى البرنامج وبعدها أغنيه لم اقفل الراديو وتركت الأغنية فستقوى الشيطان فضعفت


قد لا يصدق البعض هذا الأمر ولكن تلك هي الحقيقة !!



كانت علامات السحر تظهر بوضوح مع تقدم العلاج فعندما كنت ادخل إلى دوره المياه أكرمكم الله لم تكن الفضلات مثل البشر لا والله بل كانت فضلاتي ورق شجر أو حبوب سمسم أو حبات عنب هل استوعبتم الأمر طبعا ليس دائما ولكن إذا زاد الأمر في العلاج وكنت أخاف أن لا أكون اتهئا تلك الأشياء فسالت الزوجة هل تشاهدين ما أشاهد فتقول نعم

خفت المشاكل قليل ومع متابعتي المستمرة لما يكتب في منتديات الرقية الشرعية وما يكتبه الرقاة فقد بدأت استوعب كيف أتعامل مع الزوجة والأبناء ولكن بعض الأحيان يفرط زمام الأمر وتحدث المشكلة في سرعه البرق وتحدث المشكلة وتصبح قاب قوسين أو دنى من الطلاق ولكن في لحظه يمن بها الله عليه فانتبه للأمر فأتوقف حتى لو لم أكن مخطئ بل أنى تحملت كل الأخطاء التي تصدر من الزوجة والأبناء لعلمي الأكيد أنها تحصل بفعل السحر وهذا الأمر والله ليس لي فيه فضل بل أن الله هو الذي ينزل سكينته في تلك اللحظة الحاسمة فاهدي الأمور واحتوى الزوجة والأبناء كنت إذا استفحل الأمر وثارت الأعصاب لا اترك مجال للشيطان فا توضئ بسرعة وأقوم أصلى فوا لله أنى انتفض في الصلاة وهذا الأمر يقهرهم


خرجت في لليله من الليالي حزين مكسور الخاطر وركبت سيارتي لا اعلم أين المسير المهم أنى خرجت حتى من المدينة وكانت استمع إلى شريط الشيخ عائض القرني (( لا تحزن )) وتجاوزت محطة الرحيلى على طريق المدينة وكانت الساعة بعد منتصف الليل وكان من ضمن ما سمعته في الشريط مردغة الجبين لله وإظهار توحيد الإلوهية والربوبية فخرجت عن الخط العام في الصحراء وأوقفت السيارة وتوضأت وجلست أصلى على الرمل ومردغت الجبين لله ليس هناك احد غيري وخالقي صليت ما قدر الله أن أصلى وبعد أن انتهيت قمت ولكن شعرت بدوار وغثيان واستفرغت دما احمر قاني ليس قليل بل كثير وخرج منى كتله واحده مثل الزئبق


في اليوم الثاني وأنا عند الشيخ للرقية عندما صرعت وتكلم الشيطان واخذ يسب ويشتم ويقول (( الله يلعن عائض القرني ويلعن أشرطته وسألها الشيخ واش دخل عائض القرني في الموضوع قالت له هو الذي هلكنا وعلمه مردغه الجبين لله هذا نكبنا)) ونحن عند الشيخ كان يسألني احد المرضى يقول لي انصحني بعمل اعمله قلت له اسمع وأخبرته بان يفعل ما فعلت ماذا حصل من الرجل (( نظر فيه الرجل ثم تفل عليه وقال أنت بتودينا في داهية وقام وخرج من الغرفة )) واكتشفت أنى كنت أتحدث مع الشيطان وليس مع المريض وهذا من عيوب الرقية الجماعية فلا تعلم أنت مع من تتحدث فتجد أن المصابين يتكلمون مع بعض ويسالون بعض أنت كم سنه لك في العلاج فيقول 15 سنه وهو كاذب المريض لم يتكلم بل أن الشيطان هو الذي تكلم والسبب هو إحباط المعنويات ومحاوله إفهام المريض انه لن بشفاء من المرض


أعراض السحر = أعراض مستخدم المخدرات .......!!!!!!

وهذا من خبث الشيطان وحتى تعتقد أن الذي أمامك هو شاب فاسد ومنحل خلقيا ...حتى يتخلى عنه الأصدقاء والأقارب وهو في الحقيقة ما هو ألا رجل مسحور هو لا يعلم انه مسحور كيف يحصل هذا الأمر*

----------


## علياء أمجد

الفصل السادس (أ)



أعراض السحر = أعراض مستخدم المخدرات .......!!!!!!

وهذا من خبث الشيطان وحتى تعتقد أن الذي أمامك هو شاب فاسد منحل خلقيا وحتى يتخلى عنه الأصدقاء والأقارب وهو في الحقيقة ما هو ألا رجل مسحور هو لا يعلم انه مسحور كيف يحصل هذا الأمر

أعراض السحر الواضحة:

1- بزوغ العين وبريق ......................المخدرات تفعل نفس الأثر

2- جفاف الفم...................................المخدرات تفعل نفس الأثر

3-عدم استقرار النظر اى أن المسحور لا يستطيع أن ينظر إلى المتحدث مباشره لان الفكر يتبع النظر وإذا كان الفكر مشتت فان النظر لا يثبت ولا يستقر ومستخدم المخدرات فكره مشتت لذلك نظره لا يستقر ولا يستطيع النظر إلى المتحدث

4- عدم استقرار النظر لان الشيطان يخاف أن يفتضح أمره فيضن انه أذا نظر في المتحدث اكتشف أمره......كذلك مستخدم المخدرات يخاف أن ينظر إلى المتحدث فيكتشف أمره

5- رائحة عرق المسحور رائحة غريبة كبريتيه نفاثة ...المخدرات تفعل نفس الأثر

6- العصبية الزائدة والتشنج .......المخدرات تفعل نفس الأثر

وفى هذا المقام فان الحديث يطول وذو شجون هل نستطيع أن نقول كل مسحور هو مستخدم مخدرات أو كل مستخدم مخدرات مسحور أو ممسوس.

الحقيقة قمت بعمل بحث بعد أن من الله عليه بالشفاء باسم ((من سبق من ؟؟)) وكنت ا قصد من سبق السحر أم المخدرات وأضيف إليكم هذى المعلومة أكثر من 70% من مستخدمي المخدرات مصابين بالسحر والمس عرفه من عرفه وجهله من جهله طبعا هي ليست احصائية دقيقه ... ولا يظن البعض أن السحر لا يفعله ألا البشر بل أن السحر يقوم به بعض الشياطين بعد أصابه الإنسان والسبب الاذية .

دعونا نلقى الضوء على الاية الكريمة

((.وَمَن يَعْشُ عَن ذِكْرِ الرَّحْمَنِ نُقَيِّضْ لَهُ شَيْطَانًا فَهُوَ لَهُ قَرِينٌ (36) وَإِنَّهُمْ لَيَصُدُّونَهُمْ عَنِ السَّبِيلِ وَيَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُم مُّهْتَدُونَ (37).))

((..وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَن ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنكًا..)) ....


.... يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (( لا يزنى الزاني حين يزنى وهو مؤمن ))

وللمعلومة أن من تكرر منه الزنا فلا يؤمن على نفسه من تلاعب الشياطين به لماذا لان الله سبحانه وتعالى هو الحافظ اسمعوا قول العلماء ((تالله ماعدا عليك العدو إلا بعد أن تولى عنك الوالي فلا تظن أن الشيطان غلب ولكن الحافظ اعرض))



المخدرات تبعد عن الله وتفرغ القلب من محبه الله وتولد المعاصي واكبر سلاح للشيطان المخدرات لماذا؟؟

...لا انه يشرب الخمر يدخن يزنى يستخدم العادة السرية ويسرق لواط كل شي ممكن أن يفعله أذا هو اعرض عن الله وأصبح جسمه مفتوح وليس فيه اى حماية من الله أين التحصينات التي أوصانا فيها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أين الذكر أين القران أصبح القلب أجوف فارغ ألا من المنكرات فكيف يكون تحت الحماية من الله أكثر مستخدمي المخدرات لو كشفنا عنهم لوجدناهم مرضى من المس

اسمحوا لي سوف أخذكم قليل ونخرج عن موضوعنا ثم نعود إليه وحتى تبسط إليكم الأمور سوف أقص عليكم قصتين حتى يتضح لكم الأمر

اعرف شخص كان قاب قوسن أو ادني من الموت بفعل المخدرات ادخل المستشفيات في سويسرا وفى جده وفى كل مكان وكان تحت اهتمام من المسولين ولكن لم تنجح تلك المحاولات في تركه للمخدرات وكان يسكن في منزل خاص فيه وهو عازب وكذلك أخوته كل واحد منهم في سكن خاص فيهم أما والدهم فهو يعيش في منزله الخاص وأكثر الشهور خارج المملكة وليس معه احد في القصر إلا شخص واحد وزيره أو القائم على شون القصر وأيضا الأب يعيش لوحده بعد موت الأم كان الأبناء لا يحبون والدهم ويكرهونه وعاشوا 35 سنه على هذا الأمر أما صاحبنا مستخدم المخدرات فكانت أراده الله أن الله انتشله من الضياع بعد أن اشرف على الموت أكثر من مره بفعل المخدرات وانقلب 180 درجه ترك المخدرات وعاد إلى الله والتزم وأصبح يصلى كل الفروض في المسجد ويصوم الاثنين والخميس ولكن اكتشف أمر لم يكن في البال عندما استقام وأراد أن يقرءا القران لم يكن يستطيع أن يقرءا حرف واحد من القران يقرءا اى شي ألا القران يتعقد لسانه واكتشف انه كان مسحور وبداء رحله العلاج واستمرت سنوات طويلة تجاوز80% من المرض يقول ألان أتذكر عندما كنت صغير وعمري 14 سنه دخلت غرفه الوزير وكان منزله في أخر القصر يقول كنت العب وفتحت دولاب ملابس وبين الثياب كان هناك حبل متين وكان فيه عقد كثيرة ومسامير يقول شاهدني الوزير وضربني واخبر والدي أنى كنت أفتش في غرفته واتضح أن وزير والده هو من عمل السحر لجميع الأبناء حتى يبتعدون عن والدهم وينفرد هو بالأب ويستحل على ثروة الأب وهذا ما حصل فعلا ومن هنا يتضح أن السحر سبق المخدرات وهو السبب في البعد عن الله ولكن هي ليست بقاعدة


ولكن السحر أذا لم يتم علاجه فانه يسبب أمراض مزمنة وسرطانات ويسبب الشذوذ ويسبب الموت والقتل وهناك أنواع من السحر تسبب الانتحار ولو تابعتم أخبار الذين ينتحر ون لوجدتم في أخر الخبر أن المنتحر كان يعانى من مرضى نفسي وحفظت القضية ضد مجهول وأكثر من يستخدم هذا النوع من السحر الذين ينتظرون ثروات وارث الآخرين لأحول ولاقوه ألا بالله ويكون المنتحر رجل صالح وعلى خير وتستغرب من هذا الأمر كيف يقدم رجل صالح في أخر عمره على الانتحار ...!!! والجواب السحر أصابه بضيق حتى تنطبق ضلوعه على صدره وتصبح الدنيا عنده لأتساوى جناح بعوضه ويعتقد انه لا مفر من هذا الأمر إلا بالانتحار وهو مسكين لا يعلم أن هذا من وسوسه الشيطان الخبيث والعياذ بالله

نعود إلى موضوعنا قلنا أن علامات وأعراض السحر تتشابه مع مستخدم المخدرات والسبب حتى يبتعد عنه الآخرين

كان لدى في العمل موظف على بند الأجور وراتبه لا يتجاوز 1500 ريال وكان كثير الانسحاب من العمل يصل الساعة 7:30 وبعد ساعة ينسحب من عمله يحاول الالتزام ولكنه يدخن بشراهة عجيبة يذهب إلى دوره المياه ويدخن في الخفاء مديره أكثر من مره يقول لي يا آخى افصله من العمل تعبنا هذا الموظف وأنا ارفض وأقول له اصبر لعله يعتدل في عمله ولكنى كنت أراقبه جيدا كان عصبي نظره لا يستقر كان مديره يقول لي هذا حق مخدرات ولن يفلح أبداء أما أنا فكان لي نظره ثانيه للموضوع وذات يوم حضر الموظف وكان يريد أجازه فرفض مديره وقال له أنت غائب لك أسبوع كيف تريد أجازه ثم احضره عندي كان الموظف لا ينظر لي وكان فمه جاف وجفاف الفم من فعل المس ومتى يصير جافا عندما يكون في مشكله أو عندما يريد أن يتكلم عن نفسه أو يدافع عنها فيفعل الشيطان هذا الأمر وحتى لا يستطيع أن يتكلم المريض فيفضل السكوت ...المهم قلت لمديره اذهب واتركني معه وبالفعل خرج من الغرفة وأقفلت الباب وقلت للموظف اجلس وعندما جلس وكان غاضب قراءة عليه الرقية الشرعية ثواني وإذا هو يصرع وعندما استيقظ قام وهو غير مصدق أن به سحرا آو مس قلت له أصدقني الحقيقة قال والله كنت منذ فتره اشك أنى غير طبيعي من عصبيتي الزائدة حتى أنى كنت أريد أن اضرب والدتي مره وأنا غضبان فأخذت اسأله فاخبرني انه كان يعمل في المنطقة الشرقية قبل أن ينتقل إلى جده وكان يسكن مع احد الشباب العزوبية يقول وكان هذا الشاب يستخدم السحر والشعوذة سبحان الله تذكرت في الحال الجليس الصالح والجليس السوء أخذته للشيخ وطلبت منه مواصله العلاج ألا انه للأسف لم يعد للعمل مره أخرى وفصل من العمل لغيابه المستمر ولا اعلم حتى ألان ماذا حصل له ..

في كلا الحالتين يتضح لنا أن السحر كان مصاحب لهم ولم يتم اكتشافه والسبب بعدهم عن الله وعندما عاد الأول إلى الله اكتشف انه مسحور وهذا يدل على أن الشخص ممكن أن يعيش بالسحر بدون أن يفتضح أمره خاصة إذا كان من النوع البعيد جدا عن الله ومنغمس في الشهوات وممكن أن تقوم مشاكل بين الأزواج ويتفرقون ويكون الطلاق وهم لا يعلمون أن هذا من السحر وكثير هي الحالات

السحر يسبب الخطيئة ويجعل الشخص يقدم على شي ثم يندم على انه عمل هذا العمل ولكن في حاله ضعف وتمكن من الشيطان فانه يفعل اى شي ويكون درجه هذا المعصية أو الخطاء أو الذنب على قدر تمسك المريض بالدين والذي اقصده أن المصاب بالسحر إذا أصيب به وهو فاسد وبعيد عن الله كان الخطر أعظم وإذا كان قريب من الله كان الدين يحميه ويحفظه فهناك ناس صالحين أصيبوا بالسحر ولكن يحاربون ويتحملون ولكن السحر يجعلهم يخطh ولكن سرعان ما ينتبه ثم يندم على هذا الأمر أما من كان بعيد عن الله فانه يخطى ويكون خطاءة عظيم وربما يستمر في ذلك وهذا ما يريده الشيطان والسحر وحتى تفهموا ما اقصده اسمعوا ما حصل إلى زوجتي في دار الرقية

تقول كان الشيخ يقرءا الرقية ثم كان صلاه المغرب فخرج الشيخ إلى الصلاة وترك المريضات في صالة الروقية تقول زوجتي وكان بقربها امرأتين يتحدثون مع بعضهم وكانت زوجتي تستمع لهم اسمعوا ما دار من حديث بينهم

الأولى للثانية: كيف حالك

الثانية : بخير أنت كيف سويتي

الأولى : والله خليتها تلبس البنطلون الاسترتش وخليتها تطلع فيه السوق وخليتها تفك العباية قدام الشباب

الثانية : أنا حاولت معها أنها تزني حتى لو مع حارس ألعماره الباكستاني لكن الملعونة رفضت

تقول عندما سمعت هذا الأمر صعقت طبعا زوجتي كانت تعلم أن الكلام هذا صادر من الشياطين وليس من المريضات... انظروا كيف أن الشيطان تمكن من الحالة الأولى وجعلها تقدم على هذا الأمر وجعلها تخرج وتفعل وربما عندما عادت إلى منزلها أنكرت على نفسها هذا الفعل وكيف فعلت هذا الأمر وهى تستغرب من نفسها مثل هذى الأفعال وهى مسكينة لا تعلم أن هذا من فعل السحر وربما شاهدها زوجها بهذا البس وكان الطلاق وكان الفراق وهذى من بعض طرق السحر في التفريق ... وانظر في الحالة الثانية أنها قاومت ورفضت الانصياع إلى الزنا ..وهو خلفها يريد أن يوقعها في الخطيئة لأحول ولاقوه ألا بالله


نعود إلى موضوعنا وما ذكرت هذا الأمر إلا حتى يتبن كيف أن المسحور محارب من كل مكان حتى الأصدقاء والناس ينظرون إليك على انك رجل غير سوى فكل الأعراض توحي انك رجل حق مخدرات فالجسم نحيل والشهية مفقودة والتركيز مفقود العيون زائغة العصبية موجودة ......الخ والمصيبة أنهم لا يواجهونك بشكوكهم وهذا من تأثير السحر وحتى لا تدافع عن نفسك بل يحتفظون بتلك الظنون في صدورهم لذلك يجب على المريض أن يصارح المقربين منه بمشكلته وما يعانى منه دون خوف حتى لو قابل ذلك بالاستهزاء

عندما أخبرت والدي ووالدتي في بداية المشكلة وأنى مصاب بالسحر كان الاستهزاء ثم كانت نظرة الشفقة أنى مريض نفسيا وكان جوابهم لماذا لا تذهب إلى طبيب نفسي قلت..ليس لدى مانع من ذلك ولكن الزوجة هل هي أيضا مريضه نفسيا قالوا اعرضها على الطبيب قلت طيب والأبناء هل هم كذالك فصمت الجميع

تصوروا 7 سنوات مع كل تلك المعاناة والله الذي لااله ألا هو لم يسأني احد من اخواني واخواتي أو اقربائي .....أو.....أو.....ولو مره واحده فقط عن ماذا نعانى ولم يكلف احد منهم نفسه أن يسال غير واحد فقط من اخواني ومره واحده فقط

مريض السحر يرتاح للذهاب إلى الطبيب النفسي بل أن الشياطين تضيق عليه حتى يذهب إلى الطبيب النفسي...بل تجبر ولى أمره أن يأخذه إلى طبيب نفسي لماذا ؟؟

----------


## علياء أمجد

*لان كل الأدوية النفسية تصيب الجسم بالضعف وهذا ما يريده الشيطان ويصبح مرتع طيب لهم حتى أن مستخدم الأدوية لا يستطيع مواجهه الشيطان ولا يستطيع القيام بالطاعات من صيام وصلاه بل لو أراد أن يقطع الأدوية فإنها تضره الشياطين حتى يعود لاستخدامها أنا هنا لا أقول أن لا يستخدم الأدوية من يحتاجها بل أن بعض حالات السحر تحتاج إلى متابعه من الطبيب والراقي ولكن لا يطغى عمل الأدوية على المريض ولا يستمر عليها كثيرا لأنها هي مصيبة ونهايتها سيئة

لدى ابن عم مصاب بمرض من 20 سنه يتعالج في مستشفى عرفان بالا دويه النفسية وبعد أن فهمت هذى الأمور تذكرته وتذكرت انه أصيب بهذا المرض بعد أن كان من رواد المغرب العربي فقد كان موظف في الخطوط السعودية وكان كل شهرين وهو في ((كازا بلانكا)) بعدها جاءه هذا المرض النفسي وأصبح درويش وصيب بأمراض نفسيه شخصت انفصام في الشخصية

فكرت في أخذه إلى الشيخ وبالفعل أخذته وكم كانت المفاجاءة عندما أنصرع أمام الجميع ولكن الشيخ قال لاستطيع مساعدته مادام يستخدم هذى الكميه الكبيرة من الأدوية يجب أن يخفف منها بالتدريج حتى نستطيع مساعدته وعندما أراد أن يخفف منها تعب وعاد إلى استخدامها ومازال على هذا الوضع حتى ألان وهو يعلم انه مسحور ولكن طول مده استخدامه للأدوية النفسية وتقدم حالته جعلت من علاجه مشكله كبيره ألا أن يتولاه الله برحمته....

=====

كل الأمور ضدي كل الناس ضدي حتى مديري في العمل ضدي مهما تعمل من جهد أو تقوم بالإبداع في عملك غير مشكور كثرت المشاكل في العمل وكثرت المشاكل في المنزل مع الزوجة


إلى أين الهروب....؟؟ هل أتزوج امرأة أخرى؟؟


على الأقل اهرب من هذا الجحيم ولكن كنت اجلس بيني وبين نفسي أفكر هل لو فعلت هذا الأمر هل هذا هو الحل طيب وزوجتك ماذا سوف يحصل لها مع الأبناء كنت متأكد أنى لو تزوجت سوف تكون نهاية زوجتي الأولى وسوف تتحطم كيف اتركها تواجهه هذا المصير لوحدها ....لقد كانت زوجتي بالنسبة مثل خديجة رضي الله عنها إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ..لقد وقفت بجانبي عندما تركني الناس.... وصدقتني عندما كذبني الناس .....وامدتني بمالها عندما فقدت المال...حتى وان كثرت المشاكل بيننا ولكن كنت اعلم أنها من تأثير السحر فزوجتي تزوجتها عن قصه حب وكانت طول حياتها الستر والغطاء وكانت نعم الزوجة الوفية والحنونة هل أكفأها بالزواج من أخرى لا...لا....حذفت هذه الفكرة من راسي


قالوا أقراء البقرة في قيام الليل قلت نفعل فكنت أقوم الليل بركعتين فقط في الركعة الأولى بالبقرة وفى الركعة الثانية الكهف أو يس والله الذي لا اله ألا هو أنى كنت اخرج من جده بعد منتصف ألليل واذهب إلى الحرم حتى أصلى قيام الليل وقبل الفجر ارجع إلى جده واستمريت على هذا الأمر من بعد العيد وحتى قدوم شهر الحج 40 يوما وأنا كل لليله اذهب إلى مكة وارجع الفجر ولم يتغير الوضع


أما الأمراض فحدث ولأحرج ابتداء من الدمامل ..الحساسية.....ارتفاع الضغط ....الأم المفاصل...تسوس الأسنان .
*

----------


## علياء أمجد

الفصل (( السابع))...



ملاحظه...((( للتنبيه)))... فانا عندما أتكلم عن هذه الأمراض فانا أتكلم عن الأمراض التي ممكن أن يسببها المس بالسحر أو العين وليس كل من به هذا المرض كان مسحور......



الأمراض ابتداء من الدمامل إلى الحساسية وارتفاع الضغط إلى تسوس الأسنان وتلفها إلى الألم المفاصل السكر الغدد ألمفاويه ....السحر واقصد شيطان السحر يستطيع بعد أراده الله أن يفعل كثير من الأمراض ويعطل بعض الأعضاء عن عملها

بدأت الدمامل

معي أنا شخصيا وكانت تختلف عن بعض الدمامل في كبرها وفى كميه الخراج الذي يوجد فيها لم أكن اعلم أن هذه الأشياء من فعل السحر ومن آذيه الشياطين وفى كل مره اذهب إلى الطبيب لاستخراج الخراج وبعد أسبوع يعود الوضع من جديد ثم بداء الوضع ينتقل إلى ابنتي الصغيرة وكان عمرها أربعه سنوات لم أشاهد في حياتي دمل بهذا الكبر والشكل وكان موقعه في فخذها ونأخذها للطبيب وعمل الطبيب عمليه استخراج الخراج وبعد أسبوعين دمل أخر في الرجل الثانية ثم أصبح يظهر في مقعدتها فلا تستطيع الجلوس حتى أن الطبيب كان مندهش من هذا الوضع وفى أخر مره ظهرت في مقعدتها كانت في حجم البرتقالة وكانت والدتها تبكى متأثرة من هذا الوضع

كنت لدى الطبيب في صالة الانتظار أتبادل الحديث مع احد الاخوة وتطرق الحديث لما تعانى منه ابنتي فقال لي اسمع القصة وقص على قصه حصلت لابنته اسمعوا القصة وما فيها من العبر فيها أشياء كثيرة


واللبيب بالاشارة يفهم


======

قال فقد حصل ل ابنتي وعمرها 25 سنه ما حصل لابنتك وظهر فيها دمامل في فخوذها حتى أصبح الصديد يسيل على الفخذ ستة أشهر لم يستطيع الطب أن يوقف هذه الدمامل مستشفى عرفان والألماني حتى أصبح في فخذها ثقب حتى نشاهد العظم من خلال الثقب وبداء اللحم يتساقط من أماكن الدمامل يقول ثم عرضتها على شيخ فقال هذه عين أصابتها يقول فتذكرت ابنتي وأخبرت والدتها أنها كانت يوم خارجه من البيت وكان جارهم واقف قدام بيتهم وانفكت العباه بقصد أو بدون قصد وكانت تلبس بنطلون ضيق وشاهدها بالبنطلون وشاهد فخوذها مجسما أمامه فربما أصابها بعين

يقول فقامت زوجته وسرقت حذا جارهم ووضعته في سطل ماء مده ثلاثة أيام ثم جعلت ابنتها تستحم بهذا الماء وبعد أسبوع كانت ابنتي في أتم صحة وعافيه وبراء الجرح .....سبحان الله ...


وَمَا أَصَابَكُم مِّن مُّصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُو عَن كَثِيرٍ (30)

=========


نعود إلى موضوع الدمامل

قرأت في لقط المرجان أن السحر يسبب هذا الأمر وينصحون بقراءة أيه من سوره طه وهى (( وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْجِبَالِ فَقُلْ يَنسِفُهَا رَبِّي نَسْفًا (105) فَيَذَرُهَا قَاعًا صَفْصَفًا (106). لَا تَرَى فِيهَا عِوَجًا وَلَا أَمْتًا (107)...)) وبالفعل رفضت أخذها للطبيب وجلست أقراء عليها هذه الايه أكررها 30 مره أو أكثر كل 4ساعات بعد 3 أيام لم يكن هناك اثر لهذه الدمامل ولم تعود مره أخرى لها ولا احد منا

الشيطان أذا عرف انك عرفت الموضوع وتأكدت منه فيتوقف مباشره ويغير الموضوع إلى شي أخر ويستغل الأمراض السابقة في الإنسان يعنى واحد عنده حساسية بسيطة وعالجها فهو يجدها فرصه للعزف على هذا الوتر

كانت الحرب بيني وبينهم والصراع في قمته وقدر الله أنى تعلمت كثيرا وعرفت أسلوبهم وقدر الله على بالصبر والعزيمة والله لا يصدق احد ماذا يحصل معي وماذا يحصل منهم أشياء لا تحصل في الخيال عندما تعرفت على منتديات الرقية كنت اعتقد أنى الوحيد الذي يحصل له هذه الأشياء وكنت اتحاشا أن اكتب كل ما يحصل معي حتى لا يقال أنى أبالغ وعندما بدأت أقراء في قصص بعض الأخوة والأخوات حمدت الله على النعمة والله قصص تحزن ويشب لها الولدان

تسوس الأسنان:

وتلفها ونزيف اللثة وقد يستغرب البعض تشاهد شخص متعلم وعلى مستوى من الثقافة وميسور الحال وأسنانه مصابه بالتلف ومتكسرة ومسوسه وشكلها يشمئز منها الواحد ولا يذهب للطبيب لا أصلاحها حتى هو يستغرب من نفسه لماذا لا يذهب للطبيب حتى تتلف منها 70%

ارتفاعا ضغط الدم:

وكان هذا المرض من نصيب الزوجة فدائما يرتفع لديها ضغط الدم ولاحظت انه لا يرتفع إلا إذا اجتهدت في الطاعات يعنى ذا صامت ارتفع إذا دخلنا الحرم يرتفع مما يسبب خروجنا من الحرم ولكن بعد أن عرفت هذا وتأكدت رفضت هذه المساومة من الشيطان وفى ذات يوم دخلنا الحرم بعد منتصف الليل وكان كل شي عادى وبعد الطواف بدأت الزوجة تشتكى من الدوخة وارتفاع الضغط وكانت تريد منا أن نخرج من الحرم رفضت ذلك رفضا قاطع ولم يكن باقي على صلاه فجر يوم الجمعة إلا ساعة قالت الزوجة سوف اسقط على الأرض قلت لها لا يضحك عليك الشيطان ما عندك إلا العافية هو يردنا نخرج من الحرم وبأذن الله لن نخرج فلا تهتمي لذلك ولكن النساء ضعيفات المهم أخذتها في زاوية من الحرم وقراءة عليها الرقية حتى حان وقت الصلاة وصلينا الفجر وبعد الصلاة ذهب منها كل شي وكانت لا تدخل الحرم إلا ويرتفع الضغط لديها وبعد هذه المرة لم يعد إليها ارتفاع الضغط الدم

الأم المفاصل والعظام :

وصلني ذات يوم مبلغ من المال سددت بعض الديون وبقى معي مبلغ 1000 ريال قلت للزوجة اسمعي بهذا المبلغ الباقي سوف اشترى خروف وأتصدق به عنى وعن أولادي (( عالجوا مرضاكم بالصدقات )) بعد ساعة أردت أن أقوم من مكاني فلم استطيع من شدت الألم أسفل الظهر استغربت فلم أكن أعانى من شي أبدا كانت الساعة العاشرة المساء ... في الفجر لم استطيع ن أصلى في المسجد أخذت ابره مسكنه (( فلوترين )) وهو مسكن قوى ولكن بعد ساعة لم يذهب الألم إلا شي بسيط فعلمت انه ليس الم عضوي بل من شيطان السحر تذكرت ما قلته لزوجتي عن الصدقة فابتسمت وقلت حسبي الله على الخبثاء لا يريدوني أن أتصدق بهذا المال يريدون أن اذهب إلى المستشفى بهذا المبلغ حتى يطير المبلغ على الأطباء رفضت الذهاب إلى الطبيب وبعد العصر نفذت بأذن الله ما قررت وفعلا اشتريت الخروف وتصدقت به ولكن المرض لم يذهب وبقى معي قالت الزوجة الألم لم يزال معاك يعنى ليس منهم قلت بل منهم ولكن هم خبثاء لو ذهب هذا المرض لصدقتني وهم لا يريدون أن تصدقي اصبري واستمر المرض أسبوع ثم أسبوعين حتى تجاوز الشهر وأنا طريح الفراش لاستطيع أن أقوم من مكاني تدخل الأهل والأقارب والأصدقاء ورفضت أن اذهب إلى الطبيب أخذت أجازه من ا لعمل شهر كنت متأكد انه من السحر لان المرض يزيد أذا قامت الصلاة فلا استطيع أن أصلى إلا جالس أو نائم وبعد الصلاة يخف 50% من الألم تدخل مديري في العمل وقال ربما معك دسك في الظهر قلت كلا هذا من الشيطان فقط كنت أقراء على زيت وادهن مكان الألم أسفل الظهر حتى أن مديري حجز لي موعد في مستشفى الملك فهد طبيب العظام ورفضت بعد شهر و17 يوم ذهب المرض فجاءه وقمت وكان لم يكن بى شي . وكنت اعلم والله لو سمعت كلام الناس وذهبت إلى المستشفى والله سوف أبقى صريع للمرض شهور وسنوات وسوف يتلاعب بى الشيطان كثيرا ومن طبيب إلى طبيب مع كل هذه الأمراض فقد استطعت بفضل من الله ومنته 5 سنوات لم اذهب إلى طبيب
هناك بعض الألأم تذهب ببعض الأعشاب مثل أكثر المسحورين والممسوسين من الشيطان يعانون من الآم أول ما يقومون من النوم ويكون الألم في باطن القدم ولا يستمر أكثر من 5 دقائق ولو ذهب إلى الطبيب لما عرف السبب أو قال له زيادة أملاح وهذه تذهب بالاستمرار على تمره العجوة و أتصبح بسبع حبات على الريق فأنها مفيدة وتلغى كثير من الأذية في الجسم كذلك الحجامة في الكاحل مفيدة وتزيل الألم بأذن الله

*الصداع المزمن:

حدث ولأحرج بل أن هناك غير الصداع كأنه صداع وهو ليس بالصداع تجد المصاب يضع يده على جبينه ويفرك الجبين لا يشعر بألم ولكن لا يعرف لماذا يفعل هذا ولا يعلم أن السحر قد وصل إلى فروه الرأس

كانت الأذية بيني وبينهم في حرب شرسة كانت جلسه الشيخ الراقي تبدءا بعد العشاء كنت أذا قررت أن اذهب إلى الراقي امرض ولا استطيع أن أقود السيارة ويصيبني إعياء واضح حتى صلاه العشاء أصليها بثقل وخوف كبير حتى أبنى أصبح مثلى يتعب قبل الذهاب إلى الشيخ وفى لليله من الليالي وبعد صلاه العشاء تحركنا إلى الشيخ ونحن في الطريق لاحظت أنى لم اتعب ولم تظهر عليه علامات الإعياء فقلت لأبنى ذلك فقال حتى أنا يا أبى لست خائفا ولست مرهق وكانت المفاجاءه عندما وصلنا منزل الشيخ وجدنا على باب منزله لوحه مكتوب فيها أن الشيخ في أجازه وسوف يعود للرقية بعد أسبوع سبحان الله معنى ذلك أنهم كانوا يعلمون أن الشيخ غير موجود لذلك لم نتعب ولم نخاف طيب ماذا حصل بعد ذلك شوفوا كيف خبث الشياطين بعد أسبوع رجع الشيخ ورجعنا للرقية والتعب والإجهاد وبعد فتره ونحن في طريقنا للشيخ تكرر الموضوع فقال لي ابني أبويه شكل الشيخ في أجازه قلت لماذا قال لم اتعب قلت له حتى أنا لم اتعب قال أبنى طيب ارجع ليه نروح ونلقاه غير موجود ويروح الوقت سدى ...ابتسمت وقلت له بل نذهب بأذن الله وعندما وصلنا للشيخ وجدنا الشيخ موجود والمرضى موجودين ولم نتعب ألا بعد وصولنا ... طبعا الغرض من ذلك أن نعتقد أن الشيخ غير موجود ولا نذهب للجلسة.... هنا دور الخبرة وفهم بعض حيل الشيطان

نتيجة لهذه الأمراض والمشاكل وخاصة أن الأمور قد استفحلت فقد أثرت على عملي وأصبح الغياب سمه من السمات مما سبب لدى حاله نفسيه صعبه خاصة وان ا لمدير العام صديق قديم ووقف بجانبي سنتين وقفه رجل أصيل وتحمل كل شي يصدر منى بصدر رحب لم يتذمر ولم يشتك ولكن أنا بدا ت اخجل منه والأمر طول ولا اعلم كم سوف يستمر هذا الوضع وإذا استمر الوضع كما هو سوف اسبب إحراج لمديري وزميلي وأضره إذا أخذها من قا صرها واطلع من العمل وأتفرغ للعلاج لعل الله يفرجها استخرت الله وقررت تقديم التقاعد المبكر من عملي ... علمت الزوجة بالأمر قالت راتبنا كبير ولم يكفينا فكيف إذا أخذت التقاعد سوف ينقص الثلث وكانت تبكى... قلت لقد استخرت الله وقررت

كانت مفاجاءه للجميع الوالد والأخوان والأخوات والأصدقاء تأخذ التقاعد..!!!

من يترك المنصب والوجاهة والقيادة وماذا سوف تعمل تجلس في المنزل تحملت كل ما قيل وما يقال سهام تصيبني في مقتل


أخذت التقاعد وجلست في المنزل وتزامن ذلك أن ترك أبنى الكبير الدراسة ورفض الذهاب إلى المدرسة وأصبح الأب والابن عاطلين كانت تلك ضربه قاضيه للزوجة أصابتها بالإحباط الزوج والابن في المنزل ثم أصيب أبنى الأوسط عمره 12 سنه بمرض القالون المتقرح وأصبح يحيض كما تحيض النساء قالوا هذا المرض نادر ولا يوجد إلا في أمريكا أو جنوب أفريقيا سالت الطبيب عن الأسباب قال حتى ألان العلم لم جد أسباب ولكن هي مجموعه فرضيات وأصبح لون الابن شديد الصفرة بسبب نقص الدم في الجسم وأصبح وكأنه قد أصيب بمرض نقص المناعة الايدز وهزل جسمه وأصبح مثل الهيكل العظمى .....



وفى منتدى الخير للرقية الشرعية دخل المنتدى ذلك الشيخ الدكتور العالم الجليل والذي أرسله الله في الوقت المناسب ... ليقلب الأوضاع رأسا على عقب.... ويضع النقاط على الحروف....




وكانت نقطه التحول في حياتي كلها*

----------


## علياء أمجد

الفصل (( السابع))...



ملاحظه...((( للتنبيه)))... فانا عندما أتكلم عن هذه الأمراض فانا أتكلم عن الأمراض التي ممكن أن يسببها المس بالسحر أو العين وليس كل من به هذا المرض كان مسحور......



الأمراض ابتداء من الدمامل إلى الحساسية وارتفاع الضغط إلى تسوس الأسنان وتلفها إلى الألم المفاصل السكر الغدد ألمفاويه ....السحر واقصد شيطان السحر يستطيع بعد أراده الله أن يفعل كثير من الأمراض ويعطل بعض الأعضاء عن عملها

بدأت الدمامل

معي أنا شخصيا وكانت تختلف عن بعض الدمامل في كبرها وفى كميه الخراج الذي يوجد فيها لم أكن اعلم أن هذه الأشياء من فعل السحر ومن آذيه الشياطين وفى كل مره اذهب إلى الطبيب لاستخراج الخراج وبعد أسبوع يعود الوضع من جديد ثم بداء الوضع ينتقل إلى ابنتي الصغيرة وكان عمرها أربعه سنوات لم أشاهد في حياتي دمل بهذا الكبر والشكل وكان موقعه في فخذها ونأخذها للطبيب وعمل الطبيب عمليه استخراج الخراج وبعد أسبوعين دمل أخر في الرجل الثانية ثم أصبح يظهر في مقعدتها فلا تستطيع الجلوس حتى أن الطبيب كان مندهش من هذا الوضع وفى أخر مره ظهرت في مقعدتها كانت في حجم البرتقالة وكانت والدتها تبكى متأثرة من هذا الوضع

كنت لدى الطبيب في صالة الانتظار أتبادل الحديث مع احد الاخوة وتطرق الحديث لما تعانى منه ابنتي فقال لي اسمع القصة وقص على قصه حصلت لابنته اسمعوا القصة وما فيها من العبر فيها أشياء كثيرة


واللبيب بالاشارة يفهم


======

قال فقد حصل ل ابنتي وعمرها 25 سنه ما حصل لابنتك وظهر فيها دمامل في فخوذها حتى أصبح الصديد يسيل على الفخذ ستة أشهر لم يستطيع الطب أن يوقف هذه الدمامل مستشفى عرفان والألماني حتى أصبح في فخذها ثقب حتى نشاهد العظم من خلال الثقب وبداء اللحم يتساقط من أماكن الدمامل يقول ثم عرضتها على شيخ فقال هذه عين أصابتها يقول فتذكرت ابنتي وأخبرت والدتها أنها كانت يوم خارجه من البيت وكان جارهم واقف قدام بيتهم وانفكت العباه بقصد أو بدون قصد وكانت تلبس بنطلون ضيق وشاهدها بالبنطلون وشاهد فخوذها مجسما أمامه فربما أصابها بعين

يقول فقامت زوجته وسرقت حذا جارهم ووضعته في سطل ماء مده ثلاثة أيام ثم جعلت ابنتها تستحم بهذا الماء وبعد أسبوع كانت ابنتي في أتم صحة وعافيه وبراء الجرح .....سبحان الله ...


وَمَا أَصَابَكُم مِّن مُّصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُو عَن كَثِيرٍ (30)

=========


نعود إلى موضوع الدمامل

قرأت في لقط المرجان أن السحر يسبب هذا الأمر وينصحون بقراءة أيه من سوره طه وهى (( وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْجِبَالِ فَقُلْ يَنسِفُهَا رَبِّي نَسْفًا (105) فَيَذَرُهَا قَاعًا صَفْصَفًا (106). لَا تَرَى فِيهَا عِوَجًا وَلَا أَمْتًا (107)...)) وبالفعل رفضت أخذها للطبيب وجلست أقراء عليها هذه الايه أكررها 30 مره أو أكثر كل 4ساعات بعد 3 أيام لم يكن هناك اثر لهذه الدمامل ولم تعود مره أخرى لها ولا احد منا

الشيطان أذا عرف انك عرفت الموضوع وتأكدت منه فيتوقف مباشره ويغير الموضوع إلى شي أخر ويستغل الأمراض السابقة في الإنسان يعنى واحد عنده حساسية بسيطة وعالجها فهو يجدها فرصه للعزف على هذا الوتر

كانت الحرب بيني وبينهم والصراع في قمته وقدر الله أنى تعلمت كثيرا وعرفت أسلوبهم وقدر الله على بالصبر والعزيمة والله لا يصدق احد ماذا يحصل معي وماذا يحصل منهم أشياء لا تحصل في الخيال عندما تعرفت على منتديات الرقية كنت اعتقد أنى الوحيد الذي يحصل له هذه الأشياء وكنت اتحاشا أن اكتب كل ما يحصل معي حتى لا يقال أنى أبالغ وعندما بدأت أقراء في قصص بعض الأخوة والأخوات حمدت الله على النعمة والله قصص تحزن ويشب لها الولدان

تسوس الأسنان:

وتلفها ونزيف اللثة وقد يستغرب البعض تشاهد شخص متعلم وعلى مستوى من الثقافة وميسور الحال وأسنانه مصابه بالتلف ومتكسرة ومسوسه وشكلها يشمئز منها الواحد ولا يذهب للطبيب لا أصلاحها حتى هو يستغرب من نفسه لماذا لا يذهب للطبيب حتى تتلف منها 70%

ارتفاعا ضغط الدم:

وكان هذا المرض من نصيب الزوجة فدائما يرتفع لديها ضغط الدم ولاحظت انه لا يرتفع إلا إذا اجتهدت في الطاعات يعنى ذا صامت ارتفع إذا دخلنا الحرم يرتفع مما يسبب خروجنا من الحرم ولكن بعد أن عرفت هذا وتأكدت رفضت هذه المساومة من الشيطان وفى ذات يوم دخلنا الحرم بعد منتصف الليل وكان كل شي عادى وبعد الطواف بدأت الزوجة تشتكى من الدوخة وارتفاع الضغط وكانت تريد منا أن نخرج من الحرم رفضت ذلك رفضا قاطع ولم يكن باقي على صلاه فجر يوم الجمعة إلا ساعة قالت الزوجة سوف اسقط على الأرض قلت لها لا يضحك عليك الشيطان ما عندك إلا العافية هو يردنا نخرج من الحرم وبأذن الله لن نخرج فلا تهتمي لذلك ولكن النساء ضعيفات المهم أخذتها في زاوية من الحرم وقراءة عليها الرقية حتى حان وقت الصلاة وصلينا الفجر وبعد الصلاة ذهب منها كل شي وكانت لا تدخل الحرم إلا ويرتفع الضغط لديها وبعد هذه المرة لم يعد إليها ارتفاع الضغط الدم

الأم المفاصل والعظام :

وصلني ذات يوم مبلغ من المال سددت بعض الديون وبقى معي مبلغ 1000 ريال قلت للزوجة اسمعي بهذا المبلغ الباقي سوف اشترى خروف وأتصدق به عنى وعن أولادي (( عالجوا مرضاكم بالصدقات )) بعد ساعة أردت أن أقوم من مكاني فلم استطيع من شدت الألم أسفل الظهر استغربت فلم أكن أعانى من شي أبدا كانت الساعة العاشرة المساء ... في الفجر لم استطيع ن أصلى في المسجد أخذت ابره مسكنه (( فلوترين )) وهو مسكن قوى ولكن بعد ساعة لم يذهب الألم إلا شي بسيط فعلمت انه ليس الم عضوي بل من شيطان السحر تذكرت ما قلته لزوجتي عن الصدقة فابتسمت وقلت حسبي الله على الخبثاء لا يريدوني أن أتصدق بهذا المال يريدون أن اذهب إلى المستشفى بهذا المبلغ حتى يطير المبلغ على الأطباء رفضت الذهاب إلى الطبيب وبعد العصر نفذت بأذن الله ما قررت وفعلا اشتريت الخروف وتصدقت به ولكن المرض لم يذهب وبقى معي قالت الزوجة الألم لم يزال معاك يعنى ليس منهم قلت بل منهم ولكن هم خبثاء لو ذهب هذا المرض لصدقتني وهم لا يريدون أن تصدقي اصبري واستمر المرض أسبوع ثم أسبوعين حتى تجاوز الشهر وأنا طريح الفراش لاستطيع أن أقوم من مكاني تدخل الأهل والأقارب والأصدقاء ورفضت أن اذهب إلى الطبيب أخذت أجازه من ا لعمل شهر كنت متأكد انه من السحر لان المرض يزيد أذا قامت الصلاة فلا استطيع أن أصلى إلا جالس أو نائم وبعد الصلاة يخف 50% من الألم تدخل مديري في العمل وقال ربما معك دسك في الظهر قلت كلا هذا من الشيطان فقط كنت أقراء على زيت وادهن مكان الألم أسفل الظهر حتى أن مديري حجز لي موعد في مستشفى الملك فهد طبيب العظام ورفضت بعد شهر و17 يوم ذهب المرض فجاءه وقمت وكان لم يكن بى شي . وكنت اعلم والله لو سمعت كلام الناس وذهبت إلى المستشفى والله سوف أبقى صريع للمرض شهور وسنوات وسوف يتلاعب بى الشيطان كثيرا ومن طبيب إلى طبيب مع كل هذه الأمراض فقد استطعت بفضل من الله ومنته 5 سنوات لم اذهب إلى طبيب
هناك بعض الألأم تذهب ببعض الأعشاب مثل أكثر المسحورين والممسوسين من الشيطان يعانون من الآم أول ما يقومون من النوم ويكون الألم في باطن القدم ولا يستمر أكثر من 5 دقائق ولو ذهب إلى الطبيب لما عرف السبب أو قال له زيادة أملاح وهذه تذهب بالاستمرار على تمره العجوة و أتصبح بسبع حبات على الريق فأنها مفيدة وتلغى كثير من الأذية في الجسم كذلك الحجامة في الكاحل مفيدة وتزيل الألم بأذن الله

*الصداع المزمن:*

*حدث ولأحرج بل أن هناك غير الصداع كأنه صداع وهو ليس بالصداع تجد المصاب يضع يده على جبينه ويفرك الجبين لا يشعر بألم ولكن لا يعرف لماذا يفعل هذا ولا يعلم أن السحر قد وصل إلى فروه الرأس*

*كانت الأذية بيني وبينهم في حرب شرسة كانت جلسه الشيخ الراقي تبدءا بعد العشاء كنت أذا قررت أن اذهب إلى الراقي امرض ولا استطيع أن أقود السيارة ويصيبني إعياء واضح حتى صلاه العشاء أصليها بثقل وخوف كبير حتى أبنى أصبح مثلى يتعب قبل الذهاب إلى الشيخ وفى لليله من الليالي وبعد صلاه العشاء تحركنا إلى الشيخ ونحن في الطريق لاحظت أنى لم اتعب ولم تظهر عليه علامات الإعياء فقلت لأبنى ذلك فقال حتى أنا يا أبى لست خائفا ولست مرهق وكانت المفاجاءه عندما وصلنا منزل الشيخ وجدنا على باب منزله لوحه مكتوب فيها أن الشيخ في أجازه وسوف يعود للرقية بعد أسبوع سبحان الله معنى ذلك أنهم كانوا يعلمون أن الشيخ غير موجود لذلك لم نتعب ولم نخاف طيب ماذا حصل بعد ذلك شوفوا كيف خبث الشياطين بعد أسبوع رجع الشيخ ورجعنا للرقية والتعب والإجهاد وبعد فتره ونحن في طريقنا للشيخ تكرر الموضوع فقال لي ابني أبويه شكل الشيخ في أجازه قلت لماذا قال لم اتعب قلت له حتى أنا لم اتعب قال أبنى طيب ارجع ليه نروح ونلقاه غير موجود ويروح الوقت سدى ...ابتسمت وقلت له بل نذهب بأذن الله وعندما وصلنا للشيخ وجدنا الشيخ موجود والمرضى موجودين ولم نتعب ألا بعد وصولنا ... طبعا الغرض من ذلك أن نعتقد أن الشيخ غير موجود ولا نذهب للجلسة.... هنا دور الخبرة وفهم بعض حيل الشيطان*

*نتيجة لهذه الأمراض والمشاكل وخاصة أن الأمور قد استفحلت فقد أثرت على عملي وأصبح الغياب سمه من السمات مما سبب لدى حاله نفسيه صعبه خاصة وان ا لمدير العام صديق قديم ووقف بجانبي سنتين وقفه رجل أصيل وتحمل كل شي يصدر منى بصدر رحب لم يتذمر ولم يشتك ولكن أنا بدا ت اخجل منه والأمر طول ولا اعلم كم سوف يستمر هذا الوضع وإذا استمر الوضع كما هو سوف اسبب إحراج لمديري وزميلي وأضره إذا أخذها من قا صرها واطلع من العمل وأتفرغ للعلاج لعل الله يفرجها استخرت الله وقررت تقديم التقاعد المبكر من عملي ... علمت الزوجة بالأمر قالت راتبنا كبير ولم يكفينا فكيف إذا أخذت التقاعد سوف ينقص الثلث وكانت تبكى... قلت لقد استخرت الله وقررت*

*كانت مفاجاءه للجميع الوالد والأخوان والأخوات والأصدقاء تأخذ التقاعد..!!!*

*من يترك المنصب والوجاهة والقيادة وماذا سوف تعمل تجلس في المنزل تحملت كل ما قيل وما يقال سهام تصيبني في مقتل*


*أخذت التقاعد وجلست في المنزل وتزامن ذلك أن ترك أبنى الكبير الدراسة ورفض الذهاب إلى المدرسة وأصبح الأب والابن عاطلين كانت تلك ضربه قاضيه للزوجة أصابتها بالإحباط الزوج والابن في المنزل ثم أصيب أبنى الأوسط عمره 12 سنه بمرض القالون المتقرح وأصبح يحيض كما تحيض النساء قالوا هذا المرض نادر ولا يوجد إلا في أمريكا أو جنوب أفريقيا سالت الطبيب عن الأسباب قال حتى ألان العلم لم جد أسباب ولكن هي مجموعه فرضيات وأصبح لون الابن شديد الصفرة بسبب نقص الدم في الجسم وأصبح وكأنه قد أصيب بمرض نقص المناعة الايدز وهزل جسمه وأصبح مثل الهيكل العظمى .....*



*وفى منتدى الخير للرقية الشرعية دخل المنتدى ذلك الشيخ الدكتور العالم الجليل والذي أرسله الله في الوقت المناسب ... ليقلب الأوضاع رأسا على عقب.... ويضع النقاط على الحروف....*




*وكانت نقطه التحول في حياتي كلها*

*منقولة*

----------


## علياء أمجد

*قام عالم الآثار ماكس أويي سنة 1901 ، برفقة مجموعة من مساعديه في البيرو برحلة استكشافية إلى* *مقبرة* *تشاويشييا بعد أن سمع الكثير عن هذه الرفات التي تثير رعب القبائل المحلية ، وبد دراسة هذه الجثث تبين أنها تعود إلى 2200 سنة . لكنه وجد أيضا أن تاريخ بعضها يعود إلى بضع سنوات فقط ، وهو الأمر الذي دفع الفريق العلمي إلى طرح السؤال التالي : ما هو السر وراء وجود هذه الجثث الحديثة إلى جانب جثث يعود تاريخها إلى ألفي سنة ؟
الحقيقة أن العلماء لم يتوصلوا إلى جواب محدد يشفي الغليل ، وأمام هذا الغموض لم يجد ماكس أويي بدءاً من التسليم برواية أهالي المنطقة القريبة من المقبرة الذين أكدوا أن بعض القراصنة واللصوص حاولوا نبش المقبرة لاعتقادهم بوجود كنز تاريخي تقدر قيمته بملايين الدولارات ، لكن كيف هؤلاء القراصنة هنا . أو بمعنى أكثر وضوحاً : كيف قتل هؤلاء اللصوص ؟ هل هو العطش ؟ هل هي الشمس المحرقة أم العواصف الرملية ؟ أم الجهد العضلي الكبير الذي تطلبه نبش هذه القبور ؟* *** حتى الآن لا يمكن إعطاء جواب محدد ، وإن كانت نظريات الباحثين تلتقي عند هذه النظرية ، لكن أهالي المنطقة ، مثل قبيلة nazca ، يرفضون ذلك بشدة ويصرون على وجود أرواح شريرة تحرس المنطقة وتخفي كنزها في مكان غير معروف ، يقول أحد السكان المحليين : ((لا أحد منا يعرف بالضبط ما يحدث في هذه المقبرة على وجه التحديد ، وكل ما أعرفه هو أنه في كل مرة كان آباؤنا يدفنون هذه الجثث و يغطونها بالتراب ، تعود للظهور من جديد ، وبنفس الشكل الذي كانت عليه من قبل

أن مسلسل الألغاز لا ينتهي عند هذا الحد ، فقد اعترف عدد من سكان المنطقة بوجود* *كائنات* *أو أجسام غريبة تحوم حول المكان من وقت لآخر وأضواء قوية تنبعث من المقبرة في الليالي المظلمة . يقول تيتو روخاس مفتش بلدية nazca : ((في الثالث من شهر فبراير (شباط) سنة 1972 كنت متوجها إلى "منطقة بامبا كاربونيرا" القريبة من المقبرة ، ووسط الفراغ المهول الذي يلف المكان ، رأيت جسماً معدنيا يحوم حول القبور ، ثم ما لبث أن خرج من هذا الجسم المعدني كائن قصير وغاب بين القبور ، ولم تمض سوى لحظات قصيرة على ذلك حتى اختفى الرجل والجسم المعدني في علياء السماء )) ـ
ويضيف انيبال انكامي الذي يعمل في ورشة لتعبيد الطرقات في جنوب البيرو قائلا :ـ
((بينما كنت أقود سيارتي ذات ليلة شاهدت ضوءاً كالبرق يسير بسرعة جنونية حتى ارتطم بالأرض وغطى* *مقبرة* *"تشاوشييا" بكاملها ، وبعد لحظات قليلة بدأت تنبعث من القبور أضواء قوية ، وظهرت أجسام غريبة تشبه الغضروف ، بدأت تقترب من القبور بسرعة كبيرة…شعرت برعب شديد ، وحاولت أن أهرب بسيارتي على وجه السرعة . لكن المحرك توقف من غير سبب وكأن هذه الأجسام الغريبة التي اختفت بعد دقائق معدودة أرادت مني أن أكون شاهدا على ما حدث)) .ـ
ويتابع صديقه أدولفو بنيافيل قائلاً : ((لا أحد منا يستطيع أن ينكر وجود هذه الأضواء الغريبة ، فقد رآها عشرات المواطنين في مناسبات عديدة ، وهناك عدد من الشهادات المحفوظة في بلدية nazca التي تؤكد حقيقة هذه المشاهدات ، وهو الأمر الذي قاد إلى مجموعة من التحريات الصحافية و البوليسية لفك هذا الغموض الكبير ، وإلى سلسلة من التحريات التي قام بها علماء الآثار بمعداتهم المتطورة . لكن كل هذه الجهود لم تسفر عن شيء إيجابي ، وهو الأمر الذي جعل السكان المحليين يطرحون السؤال التالي : إذا كان العلماء قادرين على فك الألغاز التي تحدث خارج مدارنا الجوي ومعرفة أدق التفاصيل عن المريخ و القمر ، فكيف عجزوا إذا عن تفسير الألغاز التي تخفيها* *مقبرة* *نشاوشييا؟***

----------


## علياء أمجد

*سوني بين و* *عائلته* *الوحشية* *قصة* *سوني* *بين و* *عائلته* *المتوحشة من القصص المشهورة في اسكتلندا و هي تدور حول عائلة اختفت في احد الكهوف على الشاطيء الاسكتلندي لمدة ربع قرن كان مصدر عيشها الوحيد هو اللحوم البشرية للمسافرين البائسين الذين كانوا يمرون بتلك المنطقة فتختطفهم العائلة و تلتهمهم , و على الرغم من ان البعض يشكك في حدوث قصة* *سوني* *بين الا ان هناك البعض الاخر ممن يؤكد حدوثها و في كل الاحوال اقدم اليكم القصة الكاملة للعائلة المتوحشة

خلال 25 سنة* *ألتهموا* *ما* *يقارب* *الألف* *شخص

ولد* *سوني* *بين (Sawney Bean) في الريف الاسكتلندي على بعد عدة اميال الى الشرق من مدينة ادنبره في زمن الملك جيمس الاول ملك اسكتلندا, كان ابوه يعمل في تسييج المزارع و قد انشأ ابنه لكي يستمر في نفس مهنته, ففي شبابه كان* *سوني* *بين يحصل على لقمة الخبز عن طريق عمله مع والده و لكنه كان ميالا الى الكسل و الراحة لذلك لم يبال لتطوير عمله و الاستمرار به و قد ترك ابيه و امه و فر الى منطقة ريفية بعيدة مع أمراة لا تقل عنه في الرداءة و الخسة. هذا الاثنان سكنا في في احد الكهوف قبالة شاطيء الريف في غالواي, حيث عاشا هناك لخمسة و عشرين سنة من دون الذهاب الى اي قرية او مدينة او الاحتكاك و الاتصال بالناس.
و مع مرور الزمن اصبح لديهما الكثير من الاولاد و الاحفاد الذين ربوهما على نفس طريقتهما بالأنعزال عن الناس و عدم الاتصال بأي بشر و قد عاشوا كل هذه السنين عن طريق خطف البشر و كانوا من القسوة بحيث انهما لم يتركا اي انسان اختطفوه من دون قتله.
بواسطة هذه الطريقة الدموية و عدم الاحتكاك بالناس فقد استمروا لمدة طويلة من دون ان يكتشفهم او يراهم احد و لم يستطع اي شخص ان يفهم لماذا يختفي بعض الناس عند مرورهم بالمنطقة التي تسكنها عائلة* *سوني* *بين.
فما ان تختطف العائلة الشريرة اي شخص او امرأة او طفل حتى ينقلوه الى كهفهم و هناك يقومون بتقطيعه و التهامه و في الليل يقومون برمي اكف و اقدام و بقايا ضحاياهم البائسين في البحر و في منطقة تكون بعيدة عن كهفهم حتى لا يجلبوا الشكوك اليهم و كانت هذه البقايا البشرية تنتقل مع المياه الى شواطيء مختلفة من البلاد فتثير الرعب و الحيرة في قلوب الناس.
ان العدد الكبير للأشخاص الذين يختفون في المنطقة التي يعيش بها* *سوني* *بين و* *عائلته* *بدأت تثير الشكوك في قلوب الناس لذلك بدؤا بأرسال الجواسيس و العسس الى تلك المنطقة عسى ان يكتشفوا شيئا و لكن بعض هؤلاء لم يعودوا ابدا و اختفت اثارهم نهائيا بينما من كانوا محظوظين و لم يقعوا فريسة العائلة المتوحشة فأنهم لم يروا اي شيء يثير الشبهات.
بدأت الشكوك تحوم حول اصحاب الفنادق و النزل في تلك المناطق لأن الكثير ممن اختفوا في تلك الانحاء كانوا قد باتوا ليلتهم الاخيرة في احد هذه النزل, و قد القي القبض على بعض اصحاب النزل و جرى التحقيق معهم و تعذيبهم للحصول على اعترافات و تم اعدام بعضهم مما جعل البقية الباقية يقفلون نزلهم و فنادقهم و يتركون المنطقة خوفا من ان يلاقوا نفس المصير.
استمرت هذه الجرائم البشعة و نشرت الرعب و الخوف في المملكة و قد تم القاء القبض و اعدام الكثير من الناس الابرياء الذين كان يشتبه بهم. و لكن رغم كل ذلك فأن مسلسل اختفاء الاشخاص و ظهور الاطراف البشرية على الشواطيء استمر مما دفع الكثير من الناس الى هجر هذه المنطقة و الانتقال الى مناطق اخرى اكثر امنا.
في هذه الاثناء فأن عائلة* *سوني* *بين كانت تكبر و يزداد عدد الابناء و الاحفاد عن طريق زواج الاخوة بأخواتهم و كان جميع من في العائلة يشاركون في اعمال القتل* *الوحشية* *و كانوا حذرين جدا لئلا يتم اكتشافهم فكانوا يقتنصون المسافرين الوحيدين و القليلي العدد و يحرصون اشد الحرص ان لا يفلت منهم اي شخص سواء كان راجلا ام ممتطيا صهوة جواده, كانوا يحيطون بضحاياهم من كل جانب و يحصروهم في دائرة يستحيل الافلات او الهرب منها. و كان كهفهم الذي يعيشون به لا يبعد سوى امتار قليلة عن شاطيء البحر و تغطيه الاشجار و كانت المياه تدخل الى مسافة كبيرة داخل الكهف مع المد و تغمر مدخل الكهف لذلك فأن احدا من فرق التفتيش و البحث التي كانت ترسلها الدولة لم يشك بأن يعيش احد في هذا الكهف الموحش و المظلم. ان عدد ضحايا هذه العائلة الشريرة لم يعرف ابدا و لكن على العموم يمكن التخمين بأنهم قتلوا على الاقل الف شخص من الرجال و النساء و الاطفال في مدة الخمس و العشرين سنة التي عاشوها في الكهف و استمر هذا حتى اتى اليوم الذي تمكن احد ضحاياهم من الافلات منهم.
ففي احد الايام كان احد الرجال عائدا الى بيته مع زوجته و هو يمتطي حصانه و فجأة احاط به شياطين عائلة* *سوني* *بين من كل الاتجاهات و لكن الرجل قاومهم بشدة و استطاع جرح عدد كبير منهم بواسطة مسدسه و سيفه و في هذه الاثناء سقطت زوجته المسكينة من على الحصان فأحاط بها المتوحشون و قامت احدى فتيات العائلة الشريرة بقطع حنجرتها فورا و قام الاخرون بنزع ثيابها و اخراج احشائها و تقطيعها مما جعل زوجها يستميت في مقاومة العائلة المتوحشة لأنه كان متأكدا بأنه سيلاقي نفس المصير و استطاع بعد جهد كبير من الافلات بين اشجار الغابة و هو يرى خلفه عشرين الى ثلاثين من عائلة* *سوني* *بين المتوحشة و هم يسحلون جثة زوجته المسكينة الى كهفهم ليلتهموها. و هكذا فأن هذا الرجل الذي كان اول شخص يستطيع الافلات من العائلة المتوحشة قام بأخبار جميع الناس بما حصل له مما اثار دهشتهم و خوفهم و اخذوه الى كلاسكو العاصمة ليخبروا الحكومة حيث ارسل فورا الى بلاط الملك ليروي قصته المرعبة.
خلال ثلاثة الى اربعة ايام تم تجهيز حملة كبيرة تحت قيادة الملك بنفسه مع مئات الرجال الذين توجهوا من العاصمة للبحث عن العائلة المتوحشة , و الرجل الوحيد الذي افلت من يد عائلة* *سوني* *بين هو دليلهم و قد قرروا ان لا يتركوا حجرا الا بحثوا تحته و لا شجرة الا و نظروا خلفها , جالبين معهم بنفس الوقت عددا كبيرا من كلاب الصيد المدربة لكي تساعدهم في عملية البحث.
أستمرت عملية البحث مدة طويلة من دون ان يجدوا اي اثر او دليل يقود الى* *سوني* *بين و* *عائلته* *و رغم انهم مروا بالقرب من الكهف الذي يسكنه الا انه لم يثر شكوكهم و استمر البحث على الشاطيء بدون جدوى و لكن عندما نزل المد و انكشفت المياه عن مدخل الكهف دخلت عدد من الكلاب الى داخله و احدثوا ضجة كبيرة بالنباح مما اثار فضول الملك الذي عاد هو و رجاله و توقفوا عند مدخل الكهف , لم يتصور احد بأن بأمكان اي شخص العيش في مثل هذا الكهف المظلم و الموحش و لكن مع هذا لم تتوقف ضجة الكلاب بل ازدادت كلما توغلت اكثر داخل الكهف و لم تفلح كل المحاولات لأعادتها مما اثار شك الملك فأمر عدد كبير من الرجال بأن يدخلوا الكهف. دلج رجال الملك الى داخل الكهف و توغلوا فيه حتى وصلوا الى المكان المرعب الذي يأوي وحوش عائلة* *سوني* *بين.
لقد شاهد رجال الملك داخل الكهف ما لا يمكن لعقل ان يتخيله , ارجل , ايدي , رؤوس بشرية , اكف لرجال و نساء و اطفال معلقة على شكل صفوف كالحم المجفف , كمية كبيرة من العظام البشرية غطت الارضية , كمية من العملات النقدية , ذهب , فضة , اوراق نقدية مكدسة فوق بعضها البعض , مع ساعات , خواتم , سيوف , مسدسات و كمية كبيرة جدا من الملابس و أشياء اخرى كانت العائلة المتوحشة قد جمعتها من ضحاياها البائسين.
كانت عائلة* *سوني* *بين المتوحشة تتكون عند القاء القبض عليها بالأضافة اليه و زوجته الشريرة من ثمانية اولاد و ست بنات و ثمانية عشر حفيد و اربعة عشر حفيدة و الذين كانوا جميعم نتيجة لزواج المحارم بين الاخوة و الاخوات.
تم القاء القبض على جميع افراد العائلة الشريرة و تم أحراق جميع البقايا البشرية التي وجدت في الكهف كما جمع رجال الملك جميع الاشياء التي وجدوها من نقود و ملابس , و تحرك ركب الملك عائدا الى العاصمة و هو يخترق القرى و المدن حيث تجمع الالاف الناس ليلقوا نظرة على افراد عائلة* *سوني* *بين الملعونة.
عند وصول الملك الى العاصمة لم يطالب اي شخص بمحاكمة العائلة لأنها لا تستحق سوى مصير واحد هو الموت بدون رحمة كما كانت تفعل مع ضحاياها الابرياء.
بالنسبة لسوني بين و بقية افراد العائلة من الرجال فقد قاموا بقطع ايديهم و ارجلهم و تركوهم ينزفون حتى الموت لعدة ساعات , اما بالنسبة للنساء , الزوجة الشريرة و بناتها و الحفيدات فقد جعلوهن يشاهدن قتل رجالهن ثم جمعن كلهن و احرقن في ثلاثة نيران منفصلة , و حتى الى اخر لحظة من حياتهم لم يبدي اي شخص من عائلة* *سوني* *بين اي علامة من علامات الندم بل كانت صيحاتهم تقارب عنان السماء مع ارواحهم*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## علياء أمجد

اشكرك أ.هيثم على تشجيعك المستمر لى ...

----------


## علياء أمجد

*حدثنا شخص موثوق با ذن الله قال :في احدى رحلات جمعيه تحفيظ القران في الطائف واستقبال جمعيات اخرى من المملكه كنا في وادي ( الوهط) وهو من اشهر الاوديه المشهوره بالجن في الطا ئف بل في المملكه !!! واقامت الجمعيه الاستعداد لا ستقبال الضيوف ؟؟ وعندما وصلت بعض الجمعيات الاخرى من المملكه اقاموا في الوادي مخيما كبيرا حضره عدد من المشا يخ في المملكه !!!! و في احدى الليالي : وفي احد مراسم الحفل !! قام احد التلاميذ الحفضه لكتاب الله بقراه ايات من القران !! وما ان انتهى الطالب من القراه !!! حتى لا حظوا اصوات غريبه خارج المخيم وغلبه وحينما خرج احد المشا يخ لا لقاء نظره واذا با لغبار يغطي الجو علما بان الجو كان صحوا جدا وحدثنا الشيخ قا ئلا انه شم رائحة غريبه جدا لم يشم مثلها في حياته ؟؟ وعندما دخل المخيم لا خبار بقيه الاخوه والمشا يخ لا حظ ان القارى الذي كان يقرا عليهم الايات منكبا على وجه والمشايخ حوله واذا به شى من صرع لم يعهدوه عليه !!! وقام بعض المشايخ بلقراه عليه وكانت المفاجئه !!! حينما تكلم على لسانه واخبرهم ان ما سمعوه ماهو الا معركه وحرب طاحنه بين جيشين من الجن احدهم كا فر واخر من المسلمين !! وسبب الحرب قراه هذا القارى الصغير الذي ازعج ملوك من الجن الكا فرين !! وقررو ايذائه ارظاء لملكهم !! وما هم هنا الا لحمايته با مر من احد ملوكهم.
منقول*

----------


## علياء أمجد

رن جرس الهاتف فرفعت السماعة فاذا بصوت امرأة
تسألني: هل أنت الشيخ منير؟ قلت: نعم هو أنا.
قالت: أنا من الرياض و أقوم بعلاج الناس هنا و
لدي قدرات خاصة في ذلك العلاج . فأنا أستطيع
أن أشخص أصعب الأمراض حتى تلك المتصلـة بالأعصاب
و المخ. و أحيانا اغمض عيني فأشعر أنني أدخل
جسد المريض و أرى ما
فيه من داء. و بعد سجال في الحديث صارحتها برأي
فقلت: ان ما تقولينه ما هو الا من فعل الجـ
ان لأن الجان له قدرات تفوق قدرات البشر و
يستطيع أن يدخل جسم الانسان و يـرى ما فيه
من أمراض يصعب على الطب تشخيصها و ما
تقومين به من علاجات هو نوع من الفتنة
.. لأن المعالج القرآني يجب أن يستند الى
علم شرعي و خلفية فقهية و معرفة بعلوم
القرآن و أساسيات العقيدة و أنت لا
تدركين شيئا من هذاو لذلك فأنني أنصحك بالحضور
الى جدة للقراءة عليك و بعد ذلك يفعل الله ما
يريد.و مرت أيام كانت تتصل فيها بي و يتواصل
الحديث حول نفس القضيـة و لم اكـف عـن دعوتهـا للحضور
الى جدة . حتى كانت المرة الأخيرة التي
اتصلت بي لأجدها تخبرني بأنها قـررت المجيء الى جدة
. و عندما أبديت عجبي بينت لي السبب في قرارها
فقالت انها مريضة و لا تقوى على القيام من
الفراش حتى انها تؤدي الصلاة و هي مستلقيـة
علـى ظهرها مما دفعها للخوف و التعجيل باتخاذ
قرارها بالمجيء الى جدة . و حضرت. و قبل أن أبدأ
القراءة قالت لي: دعني أكـن صريحـة معك.لقد
كنت مريضة مرضا شديدا بالسحر و ذهبت الى قراء
كثيرين و لم أحصل على نتيجة مريحة و بعد فترة
دامت سنوات و أثنـاء جلوسي مرة بمفردي سمعت
هاتفا يناديني بصوت مزعج قائلا : أنت تستطيعين
معالجة الناس . و لم ألق له بالا الا انه تكرر
أكثر من مرة . و في آخر مرة أضاف الصوت
الهاتف جملة أخرى الى الجملة السابقة فقال:
أنت تستطيعين معالجة الناس و أنا سوف أساعدك.و
بالفعل بدأت أعالج الناس فكانوا يأتون الى
منزلي أو أذهب اليهم في منازلهم الى أن أصابنـي
هـذا الوهن فشل حركتي و أقعدني في الفراش و
عند ذلك جئت اليك. و أخذت أقرأ على المرأة آيات
الرقية الشرعية فاتضح أن بها مس من الجان
ونطق الجني معترفا يانه هو الذي كان يشجعها
على العلاج لكي تكسب الأجر و الثواب من الله
( و طبعا هذا لبـس مـن عمل الشيطان يلبسه على
أعوانه من الجهلة و ما يقصد به الا الاضلال و الضلال)
. قلت له : هل أنت بمفردك ؟ قال: نحن ثلاثة
عشرة جنيا و أنا رئيسهم و اسمي عبد القادر
الجيلانـي . قلت: خسأت0 ياعدو الله فعبد القادر
الجيلاني كان انسانا عابدا مسلما من الزهاد و
أنت شيطان عدو لله و للمؤمنين. ثم طلبت من المرأة
أن تداوم على العلاج عندي لمدة أسبوع و كان الله
يشفيها كل يوم بخروج جني أو أثنين الى أن تم الشفاء
لها و عادت الى الرياض آمنة سالمة. و هذه القصة
تثير قضية على درجة كبيرة من الأهمية تتمثل في أن
هذه الأخت عندما كانـت تقـوم بعلاج المرضى و
هي على ما هي عليه من التلبس بالجان كان لذلك ضرره
الكبيـر علـى النـاس و المجتمع. فالجني في
حقيقته لا يريد الاصلاح و انما يريد الفساد ،
و ما تسخيره لهذه المرأة الا وسيلة لاختراق
عقائد المؤمنيـن و افسـاد حياتهـم و ربما ع
مد الى علاجات و تشخيصات خاطئة تـودي بحيـاة
المرضى. كما انه من وجهة النظر الشرعية فان استخدام
الجان أو الاستعانة بهم كفرو شرك بالله كما علمنا
النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم في قوله" من استعان بغير
الله فقد كفر " و في رواية "أوأشرك"
و الحمد لله الذي بيده الأمر كله 
منقول

----------


## علياء أمجد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أود أولا أن احكي لكم القصة ببعض من التفاصيل أرجو قراءتها بالتفصيل حتى تصل المعلومة أرجو المعذرة في الاطاله عليكم القصة كالتالي :
منذ أكثر من 12 سنوات تقريبا كانت تأتى حالة إغماء لوالدتي حتى يكاد إن نجعلها فارقت الحياة كانت تأتى لها هذه الحالة كل 5 شهور مره تقريبا استمرت لمدة 5 سنوات تقريبا كنا نقرأ عليها القران ولم تظهر لنا اى شيء وكنا نذهب إلى الأطباء تأخذ حوالي أسبوع وترجع لطبيعتها كنا لا نعرف معنى المس ولا السحر ولا جاء في بالنا هذا الموضوع وفى يوم من الأيام حصل لوالدتي شلل بذراع من ذراعيها ذهبنا بها لأكثر من طبيب ولا نوجد نتيجة فقررنا الذهاب بها إلى محافظه تسمى أسيوط وهى تبعد عن محافظتنا بحوالي 600 كيلو أو أكثر وعندما ركبنا القطار وقبل إن يتحرك ظلت والدتي تصرخ بصوت يجذب الجميع من شدة الألم الذي أصابها بأرجلها بمجرد ما ركبت القطار فقررنا إلغاء السفر وأنزلناها من القطار وذهبنا بها إلى المستشفى فقرر الدكتور حجزها لفترة وفى زيارة إليها بعض المرضى لفت نظرنا بأن نذهب بها لمعالج بالقران وبمجرد ما عرضنا عليها الخروج والذهاب إلى معالج بدأت القصة من هذه النقطة .. تغير صوتها وبدأت تسب وتلعن في جميع من حولها بصراحة كانت أول مره لي أرى جني يحضر على إنسان فتعجبت فذهبت مسرعا لكي احضر اى قارئ معي ليهداها شوي وأخذناها على منزلنا وبدأت رحلة العذاب التي مهما أوصف لكم فيها لا أوصل لمدى الشقاء وذهبت لأكثر من 500 معالج على مدار السنوات حتى هذه اللحظة رأيت العجب في هذه الدنيا والله العظيم وتبين لي بأن أكثر من 90 % من المعالجين يأخذون الموضوع كتجاره وأعرفكم اخوتى أن هذا الجني ليس بجني عادى لا اعرف ماذا يريد أكثر من12 سنه نعذب فيه بالقرآن وقرأت عليه كل ما يخطر فى بالكم من آيات وكنت متابع على منتدى الرقية الشرعية الذي يديره الأخ صيحة الموت وأقول لكم أنى ذهبت عنده لمنزله منذ سنه ونصف تقريبا بمصر وبعد أسبوع كانت الحالة كما هيا
أفعال الجن الآن : خراب – سرقه – مشاكل 24 ساعة بدون أسباب مع اى شخص – حتى السم فى الأكل وضعه لنا أكثر من مره وذهبنا جميعا للمستشفى والله كان معنا والحمد لله – الجن يعتبر حاضر طوال اليوم ..

والله يشفى كل مريض


منقول

----------


## علياء أمجد

قصه الطفل الشقي

كان هناك طفل في الخامسه من عمره يسكن مع اهله.

ذالك الطفل الصغير الذي تظهر البراءه على وجه.

لقد كان طفل بريئا ولكن كان شقيا في نفس الوقت وفي يوم من الايام.

بينما كانت الام منشغله في عملها كالعاده يركض الطفل ويمرح في ذالك البيت فاذا به يكسر احدى المزهريات الموجوده في البيت بدون قصد

تغضب الام منه بشده فاذا بها تضربه ضربا شديدا ولم تكتفي بذالك لقد ادخلته في الحمام واقفلت عليه الباب .

وماذا نتوقع من طفل في الخامسه من عمره ؟ لقد اصبح يبكي بشده ويصرخ حتى حنت عليه امه .

فلم تستطع سماع ذالك الصريخ وبعد دقائق فتحت الباب فماذ وجدت ؟ لقد سمعت الصوت

ولم تجد الطفل اختفى ذالك الطفل

من الحمام تذهب الام الى الجيران للاغاثه ياتون ويسمعون ولايرون الطفل وما الحل؟

لقد لجأؤ الى الشيخ المفتي العام.

واخبروه بماحدث فقال لهم : ان ابنكم تم اختطافه من قبل الجن و الحل ان تنتظرو ثلاث ايام فان لم يظهر أقيمو عليه العزا و هذي غلطه الام لان الحمام المكان الذي يتواجد فيه الجن في كل مكان..

لقد انتظرو بدون فائده لقد اختفى الطفل وعزو بعد ثلاث ايام.
منقول

----------


## علياء أمجد

أخبرني أحد الزملاء بأن أشياء غريبة تحدث
في أحد المنازل بالحي الذي يسكنه.فهذا
المنزل تشتعل فيه النيران بين لحظة و أخرى
تلقائيا و بدون أن يكون هناك أحدا بداخله .
كما أن هناك أصواتا شاذة تنطلق من المنزل حتى
يخيل للناس انه يضج بالسكان. و قال لي أن صداقة
قديمة تربطه بأحـد أفراد المنزل ثم سألني عن
السر فيما يحدث؟ فقلت له: هذا الذي تحكيه من عمل جني ظالم
سطا على المنزل. و بعد عصر ذلك اليوم فوجئت بزميلي
يأتي الى المسجد مصطحبا أخـا تبدو عليـه ملامح
الصـلاح وقدمه لي على انه الشخص صاحب المنزل الذي
تشتعـل فيه النيران . و شرح لي الأخ ما يحدث
في المنزل و أضاف انه يسكن المنزل و اخوته و زوجاتهم
و أختا له لم تتزوج بعد ووالديه. ثم طلب مني
الذهاب معه الى هناك لرؤية المنزل بنفسي.و
بالفعل ذهبت و ألقيت نظرة فاحصـة على جنـبات
المنزل فوجدت آثار الحريق في كل مكان على الملابس
والأثاث حتى كتاب الله سبحانه و تعالى لم يسلـم جـزء
منه من الحـرق . و كان الفناء فيه أوساخ كثيرة
و هي سبب من أسباب تواجد الجان.فطلبت من الأخ
تنظيف المنطقة جيدا ثم طلبت جميع أفراد الأسرة
للقراءة عليهم .و بعـد أن قـرأت أعطيتهم ماء
وزيتا و قلت لهم أنني سأحضر اليكم في الأسبوع
القادم.وعدت في الأسبوع التالي كما وعدت و طلبت
فقط اثنتين زوجة الأخ و أخته التي لم تتزوج
بعد لأن الأذى يكاد ينصب عليهما ولأنني لاحظت
أثناء القراءة انهما أكثراضطرابا من غيرهما.
و بدأت اقرأ و أثناء القراءة رأيت الأخت
غير المتزوجة تنتفخ بشكل أثار الرعب في أنفس الجالسين
. أما الزوجة فقد انتابتها رعشة خفيفة ترى بالتركيز
الحاد.عند ذلك توقفت عن القراءة و خاطبت الفتاة
قائلا: ما اسمك؟ فلم تجب..فعدت مرة ثانية للقراءة
فيما لاحظت تأثرها الشديد خاصة عندما قرأت
سورة الصافات فكررتها عدة مرات حتى بدأت عينا
الفتاة تنقلبـان و تتغير نظراتهما فلا تستقران
على شيء و اذا بها تنطق بصوت غير صوتها قائلة
: ماذا تريد؟ قلـت لها: أريد أن أعرف اسمك يا
فتاة قالت: لست فتاة!! قلت : من أنت اذن؟ قال:
أنا أمين و قصتي طويلة. قلت : أحب أن تحكيها
لي. قال: سألخصها لك..أنا هنا للانتقام و لست وحدي
فهناك جني آخر في زوجة أخيها..القصة أن هذه الفتاة
ألقت بالسكين في حوض المغسلة فقتلت والدي . و
أما زوجة أخيها فقد وضعت ماكينة الخياطة على والدتي
و اخوتي فقتلتهم . قلت له: و كيف تستحلون أجساد
ا لا تحل لكم؟ فصرخ في قائلا: انه القتل..انه
القصاص و لن نتركهما حتى نأخذ بحقنا قلت: ألا تخافون
الله . قال: ومن الله؟ قلت: استغفر الله العظيم.
فـرد مندهشا : ما هذا الكلام الذي تقوله؟ قلت:
اني استغفر ربي منمقولتك. ان الله هو الذي خلقنـي
و خلقـك يا أمين و خلق الجن و الأنس أجمعين لعبادته.
أما سمعت بدين الاسلام و رسوله محمد عليه الصلاة
و السلام؟ قال: لا .قلت: ماذا تريد اذن من هذه
العائلة ؟ فقال محتدا : قلت لك القتل و الانتقام.
فرفعـت صوتـي و أنا اصرخ فيه : سأقف لكم بالمرصاد و
أحاربكم بكلام الله الذي قرأته عليك منذ لحظات .
انني رأيتك تتألم من سورة الصافات و سوف أمطرك
بها. فصاح: لا الا هذه فأنها توقد في جسدي نارا.
قلت: سوف أزيد من قراءتها واجعلها هنا في المنزل
ليلا و نهارا و سوف أمنع أذاكم باذن الله تعالى
قال: لا أرجوك لا تقرأها مرة ثانية. قلت: اذن لا
أذى بعد اليوم في المنزل. فأطرق قليلا و لم يرد..
وبعد لحظات قال: سأفكر و أستشير من هم ورائي ثم
أخبرك.وأنهيت حواري معه على هذا النحو. ثم اتجهت الى
الزوجة و أخذت أقرأ عليها حتى نطق الجني الذي بداخلها
.. و بادرني بسؤال تقليدي: ماذا تريد؟ قلت: ما أسمك
؟ قال: مصطفى. قلت: ماذا تريد من هذه المرأة .
فأجابني بما قاله زميله انه يريد الانتقام لأن هذه المـرأة
وضعـت ماكينة الخياطة على والدته و اخوته فقتلتهم
.قلت: ألا تعلم أن المرأة لم تقصد قتلهم و أن هذا الفعل
يعتبر من القتل الخطأ. فقال: سمعت مرة أن رسولكم
الذين تؤمنون به أعطاكم كلمة تقولونها حتى تكون لنا
مثل الانذار و هي "بسم الله" . قلت: نعم هذا صحيح .
قال: هذه الكلمة اذا قيلت و نحن في مكان ننتبه و
نبتعد و هذه الكلمة تحجبكم عنا فلا نراكم و اذا قالها
أحدكم فالذنب عليه حتى لو قتل. فلماذا لم تقل هذه
المرأة أو تلك الفتاة الكلمة؟ قلت: ان هذا من الخطأ
و نحن أمة محمد عليـه الصـلاة و السلام عوفينا من
الخطأ و النسيان و ما أستكرهنا عليه و سوف أحكم
بينكم و بين هذه الأسرة بكتاب الله و سنة رسوله عليه
الصلاة و السلام. المهم الآن يا مصطفى لا أريد
أذى أو حرائق أو أصواتا في المنزل حتى نحكم
في هذه القضية. قال: على شرط ألا تقرأ علينا الصافات
. قلت: هذا شرط مرفوض أننـي اذا احتجت لقراءتها سوف أقرأها
و في أي وقت..و انتهت الجلسة و غاب الجنيان. و عدت أنا
الى منزلي بعد أن أعطيت الأسرة شريطا كاملا مسجلا
عليه الصافات بصوتي. و نصحتهم باستعمال الماء و
الزيت .و بعد ثلاثة أيام جاءني الأخ ليقول ان الحال
زاد سوءا فقد كثرت الحرائق و امتـد الأذى الـى الأبناء
الصغار حيث نقوم في الصباح فنجد أن شعر الأطفال مقصوص
و حواجبهـم محلوقة. ثم أخبرني بما هو أعجب ذلك
أن هناك رسالة تهديد بأصوات الجان مسجلة على شريط
فأخذت منه الشريط واستمعت اليه فاذا الجني يهدد
الجميع و منهم أنا بالقتل اذا مضيت معهم في العـلاج
مـع اصرارهم علـى عدم قراءة الصافات حتى في
الشريط الذي تركته للأسرة و ذهبت مع الأخ الى المنزل
و بدأت أقرأ علـى الفتاة و الزوجة فحضر أمين و
لم يحضر مصطفى..قلت له: ألم آخذ عليكم عهدا
بالا تؤذيهم. قال: نعم و لكن الأمر ليس بأيدينا
الآن.. قلت: كيف؟ قال: بعد قراءتك علي المرة السابقة
خرجت من الفتاة و ذهبت الى قريب لي.. ملك من
ملوك الجان فأمرني بالا استمع الى كلامك و لا
أنفذ منه شيئا. فقلت له: اذهب الى هذا
الملك و قل له أن يأتي شخصيا للحديث معي على
لسان الفتاة و أنا مستعد لا قناعه ان شاء الله.
قال: سأذهب .. و لكـن قبل انصرافه سألته كيف سجلتم
الشريط..فضحك الجني قائلا:هذه تكنولوجيـا
لا تعرفونهـا انتم..عمومـا نحن سرقنـا المسجل
وأدخلناه الحمام ثم بدأنا التسجيل..و نحن نستطيع
ان نسجل أيضا وأنتـم جالسون فلا تسمعون شيئا و
تنظرون الى المسجل فتجدونه يعمل و يدور و يسجل و
لكن دون أن تروا كيف تـم الضغط عليه فقلت في
نفسي هذه والله فائدة جديدة ..وانصرف الجني و
هكذا مرت أيـام دون أن يصاب المنزل و أهله
بأذى اللهم بعض الأشرطة التي يسجلها الجني
حاملة نفس الوعيد و التهديد بالقتل فكل
يومين أو ثلاثة يحضر الأخ و معه شريط جديد.
حتى أتى الأخ يطلبني للحضور لأن ملك الجان
قد حضر و يريد الحديث معي.. فتوكلت على الحي
القيوم و ذهبت..وأحضرت الفتـاة و بدأت أقرأ
عليها و بعد قليل بدأ صوت ضخم يتكلم على
لسان الفتاة بادرته بسؤال أأنت الملك؟ قال: نعم
..قلت: كم عمرك؟ قال: أكثر من 0 30 عام قلت: و
ماذا تريد؟ قال: جئت بناء على طلبك. قلت:
لقد سمعت القضية من الجني أمين.
فما رأيك؟ قال: لا بـد من القصـاص لأن الفتاة
والزوجة قاتلتان . قلت: نحن معشر المسلمين
عندنا شيء اسمه الخطأ حتى اذا قتل انسان
منا خطأ فان القاتل لا يلام و لكن
لأهل القتيل دية تسلم اليهم أو يصوم القاتل
شهرين متتاليين. قال: اذن الدية . قلت: و
ماذا تريد: قال: تدفع الفتاة و الزوجة
مبلغا كبيرا من المال . قلت: لا تستطيعان
لأنهما من أسرة بسيطة و ليس لديها مال.
قال: اذن ليس أمامنا غير القتل.. و القتل فقط..
و انني سأذهب الى ملوك الجن و اطلب منهم
جيوشا بالاضافة الى جيشي للحرب و سنحاربكم.
أمام هذا التهديد العلني قلت له: و نحن
متوكلين على الله سبحانه و تعالـى و لا
نخاف تهديدكم . فمـا دمنا مع الله و نقرأ
عليكم كلام الله فهو نعم المولى و نعم
النصير.قال: هذا كلام عجيب. قلت: ألم تسمع
عن الاسلام؟ قال:لا قلت: أنا مستعـد أن
أعطيك فكـرة عنه قال: لا بأس..و أعطيت
له موجزا عن العقيدة الاسلامية و عن سماحة
الدين وأخبرتـه عن رب العزة و الجلال و رحمته
الواسعة..و عن خلق الله سبحانه للانس و الجن..
فكان الملك يصغي باهتمام حتى قاطعني و قال:
هذا كلام جميل زدني منه..فزدته..الى أن قال: على
العموم سأذهب الى بلدي و سوف نلتقي مرة
ثانية و ذهب. ثم فلقت الفتاة و هي لا تدري
ماذا كان يجري حولها.و بدوري طلبت من الأخ
أن يحضر أخته و زوجته الى
العيادة في المسجد حتى تكونا ضمن
الأخوات اللاتي يراجعن عندي..فكانتا تأتيان
كل أسبوع للقراءة.. و ذات يوم جاءت أخت الشاب
و معها والدتها..وجلست للقراءة فكاد الجني
يحرق العيادة ، فقد أشعل النار في جنب من جنبات
الغرفة ..واستمر الحال على هذا النحو والعناد
من قبل الجني و الصبر من قبلي تسعة أشهر
ما بين كذب للجان وتلفيقه. حتى طلبت ملك
الجان كي يحضر للتفـاهم معه..فقال الجني:
لقد جاء ملوك الجن جميعا ليقتلوك يا منير و
لكنهم وجدوك بالمسجد و حولك أشخاص كثيرون
وذوي لحى كثيفة فلم يستطيعوا قتلك
وأنت بين هؤلاء الناس فانصرفوا الى بلادهم
بلا فائدة. فطالبته أن يحضر ملك الجن من بلده
للتفاهم. و فعلا حضر الملك و خاطبته و عرضت عليه
الإسلام مرة أخرى فكأنه اقتنع به و شرح الله
صدره له فأسلم.. و الله اعلم بحاله..و ذهب
داعيا الى الله في بلده.. بقي أمامي أمين و
مصطفى . أمين مصمم على ألا يخرج من الفتاة
و كان آخر شرط له لكي يخرج الا تتزوج من أحد
لأنه على حد زعمه أحبها و هو على استعداد
للخروج من جسدها و البقاء قريبا منها في
الخارج لأنها اذا تزوجت سوف يعود اليها.و مضى
على الفتاة و الزوجة سنة و شهران حتى جاء
الفرج من عند الله . فبعد الضغط الشديد و
المداومة على العلاج أراد الله له الخروج فخرج
و تزوجت الفتاة و هاهي ترفل في حياتها
الزوجية هانئة سعيدة.. أما زوجة الأخ و التي
متلبس فيهـا الجنـي مصطفى فلم يخرج منها
الجني حتى لحظة أعداد هذه القصة لأنه كما يزعم
دخل اليها و لم يعد يعرف كيف يخرج..و لكننا
على ثقة في الله سبحانه بأنه سيخرج منها
عاجلا أم آجلا..فلا شيء يستعصي على الله هو
البارئ و هو المعين سبحانه وتعالى.
منقول

----------


## علياء أمجد

أشعر أن عنقي ليس على ما يرام .. بمناسبة الأعناق ، هل حكيت حكاية مصاصة الدماء الهندية ؟ لا بأس هذه النظرة في عيونكم تعني أنني لم أفعل .. عموما سندخرها لوقت لاحق .. لكن حاليا تذكرت قصة أخرى .. بمناسبة الأعناق أيضا . 







منتدى ليلاس


حكاية ذات العنق الطويل 

منتدى ليلاس
"أن تطيل امرأة من قبائل الزامبيزي عنقها فهو أمر عادي .. أما أن تفعل ذلك فتاة مصرية في العاشرة من عمرها فهو أمر مخيف " 


إن المصايف المصرية لها مزية هامة جدا .. أنك لا يمكن أن تشعر فيها بالسأم أبدا.. الشوارع صاخبة من الفجر إلى الفجر .. باعة الترمس والفيشار في كل مكان يذكرونك دائما أنك حتما جائع .. صوت الأمواج الرتيب يصلح أن يكون خلفية موسيقية لو كان هذا مشهد ما في أحد الأفلام .. طفل يمشي بالآيس كريم على الكورنيش وكأنه لايعبأ لأي شيء في هذا العالم .. وكنت أنا هذا الطفل - في الثانية عشر من عمري - أمشي في شوارع ( رأس البر ).. مدينة ساحلية تستخدم كمصيف في مصر.. كنت سعيدا جدا اليوم .. فبعد قليل سيأخذنا أبي إلى الملاهي .. هذا رائع .. سيكون هناك بيت الرعب و السيارات التي ماصنعت إلا لتتصادم والكثير من الآيس الكريم المنعش .. يالي من شخص محظوظ حقا .

إن أبي شخصية أكاديمية جدا فيما يتعلق بالملاهي ... ( هيا .. إن لكل واحد منكم أن يركب ثلاثة ألعاب فقط .. هيا انطلقوا الآن ) ... كل الآباء لا يسمحون سوى بثلاثة ألعاب فقط .. هل هو قانون ما ؟ .. لقد كنا ونحن أطفال نلتزم حرفيا به ونشعر أنه ليس من حقنا أبدا لعبة رابعة .. لكن والد مراد يسمح لهم بخمسة ألعاب .. لابد أن مراد شخص سعيد جدا.. يالي من شخص تعيس في هذه الحياة .ليلاس

لم تكن الملاهي التي ذهبنا إليها كالملاهي الحديثة التي نراها الآن .. كانت أشبه ببعض الخردوات التي جاؤوا بها من مكان ما وصنعوا بها ألعابا .. هناك ضوء يتسلل من مكان ما في بيت الرعب يسمح لك برؤية كل التماثيل السخيفة قبل أن تصل إليها .. المفترض أن يكون مظلما .. سيارتي المتصادمة هي الوحيدة التي لا تتجه نحو اليسار أبدا .... فأنا مجبر دائما على الانعطاف يمينا في دائرة مملة .. من سمى هذا المكان ملاهي ؟ .. ظللت أمشي في هذا المكان باحثا عن شيء ما لا أعرفه حتى وجدت استوقفني شخص غريب .

رجل يرتدي ثياب المهرجين ويضع طربوشا على رأسه وهو يشعر أنه ظريف جدا.. طوال حياتي وأنا لا أحب المهرجين .. ولا أجد فيهم ما يستدعي الضحك .. بل إنني أشعر بالرعب في بعض الأحيان إذا تخيلت أن أحدهم ظهر لي في ليلة مظلمة .. كان الرجل يبتسم بلزوجة ناظرا إلي وهو يقول بلهجته المصرية : 
- إيه يا حبيبي .. زعلان ليه ؟ .. خد دي .
منتدى ليلاس
وأعطاني بعض الحلوى .. نظرت إليها فعرفتها فورا – فقد كنا نحفظ جميع أنواع الحلوى ونحن صغار - .. كانت من النوع الذي لا أفضله .. شكرته واستدرت متأهبا للانصراف .. وهنا دوى صوت ما من مايكروفون ما في مكان ما يقول بلهجة تقريرية : 
- السادة الزوار .. إن عرض (حنكوشة ) سيبدأ بعد دقائق قيلة .. نرجو منكم التوجه إلى مسرح الملاهي الآن .. الدخول مجاني .. وستشاهدون فقرة الساحر مختار المثيرة من ضمن البرنامج .. نرجو منكم الإسراع لأن العرض على وشك أن يبدأ .. وشكرا لكم .

رأيت المهرج يستدير متعجلا إلى مكان ما .. لقد كنت قد أنهيت ألعابي الثلاثة .. لكني أريد بقاء أطول وقت ممكن في هذه الملاهي الخربة لأنني لا أريد الذهاب إلى الشاليه – الفندق – الضيق الآن .. فلأحاول إقناع أبي بحضور هذا العرض .. بحثت عن أبي هنا وهناك .. وأخيرا وجدته يوبخ أخي الصغير على فعل ما من أفعاله الشقية التي يمارسها كهواية .. ذهبت له ... تحدث معي كثيرا على أنه مرهق ويريد النوم .. لكنني كنت مصرا كمستعمرة من الذباب .. لم يجد أمامه مع كل هذا الإلحاح إلا ان يوافق .. يوافق على دخولنا عرض حنكوشة ... ولا أدري كيف يخترعون هذه الأسماء ... 

المهرج يحاول قفز الحبل ويتعثر ويقع مرات عديدة متظاهرا بالبلاهة .. ثم يقرر أن يجد شيئا جديدا يفعله بالحبل فيفرده على الأرض ويمشي عليه فاردا ذراعيه متظاهرا بأنه يحاول التوازن ... إنه يظن أنه طريف .. الناس السخفاء يضحكون بشدة وكلهم من ذوي الشوارب .. كيف يضحكون على هذا السخيف ولايضحكون على توم وجيري ؟ .. لن نفهم الكبار أبدا .. جاء بعد المهرج عرض القرد – الذي دائما مايكون اسمه ميمون - .. كان هذا لطيفا نوعا ما .. ثم جاء نافخ النار .. وبعده المهرج السخيف مرة أخرى .. ثم دوى الميكروفون مرة أخرى ليذكرنا أن أهم عرض سنراه في حياتنا سيبدأ بعد لحظات .. عرض الساحر مختار ..

وهنا دخل الساحر مختار .. شاب مصري أسمر كالذي تراه في كل مكان هنا في مصر .. يلبس بنطلونا و قميصا و لاشيء فيه يختلف عن ذلك الرجل الذي يجلس بجانبي .. كنت أعلم أن هذه الملاهي مملة .. هنا وقف مختار هذا في وسط المسرح تماما و تكلم .. وهنا بدأت أشعر أنه مختلف .. كان يتكلم بثقة وبطء ورزانة .. قال أن لديه عرضا لنا لن نصدقه أبدا .. لا هو من ألاعيب الحواة .. ولا هو خدعة .. ولا هو أي شيء آخر يخطر على بالنا .. صمت الجميع في ترقب بانتظار ما سيقدمه .. جاء بعض الرجال بطاولة قصيرة وضعوها في منتصف المسرح تماما .. ثم أتوا بشيء غريب جدا جدا .. سأحاول أن أصفه لكم الآن .. تبا كيف يوصف هذا الشيء ؟ 

كان أشبه بقمع .. نعم قمع ذا عنق طويل ... وقاعدة عادية ... كان طول عنق القمع مثل طول ذراعك .. وقاعدته عادية كأي قمع آخر ... وضعوا هذا القمع على الطاولة ... وضعوه مقلوبا على قاعدته ... أي أن عنقه هو الذي بالأعلى .. وأحضر الرجال ستارا داكنا ليحجب الطاولة والقمع .. ثم دخل الساحر مختار وراء الستار ببطء.. كنت أفكر فيما قد يفعله هذا الساحر بذلك القمع الطويل .. أخذت أحاول أن أستنتج شيئا ما مرارا لكني فشلت .. ثم قررت الاستسلام والانتظار لأرى بنفسي .. وهنا أزاحوا الستار فجأة ورأينا كل شيء .. رباه .. لقد كانت لحظات مروعة .. 

كل شيء كان كما هو .. الطاولة وعليها القمع .. لكن كان هناك شيء آخر .. رأس ... رأس فتاة صغيرة تبرز من فتحة عنق القمع ..... حاولت الاقتراب بعنقي لأتأكد أنني لست واهما ولا معتوها .... يا إلهي .. إنها رأس فتاة .. الفتاة تنظر إلينا وتحرك رأسها .. رأسها الذي يبرز من فتحة القمع ... أين عنق هذه الفتاة بالضبط ؟ .. هل هو بداخل عنق القمع الرفيع الذي لايزيد قطره عن قطر قلمك الجاف ... ثم أين جسدها ؟.. .إن الطاولة أسفلها خالية تماما ولا يوجد شيء ما محجوب منها .... وهنا دعانا الساحر مختار لأغرب شيء يمكنك أن تسمعه من ساحر ... دعانا للاقتراب من رأس الفتاة والدوران حولها وتفحص الطاولة وماتحتها وحولها جيدا للتأكد أنه لا يخدعنا ... 
منتدى ليلاس
هنا ترددت قليلا .. هل أذهب لهذا الشيء ؟ .. رأيت العديد من الرجال والنساء يقومون من مقاعدهم متجهين لهذا الشيء ... رأيت أبي لازال جالسا بهدوء يحاول اختراق أجسادهم بعينيه ليرى رأس الفتاة ... وهنا قمت من مقعدي ... يجب أن أرى هذا الأمر عن قرب ... لقد ظننت أن هذه الملاهي مملة ... لكنني كنت مخطئا تماما ..

كنت قصيرا في ذلك الوقت لذا اخترقت أجساد الرجال أمامي بسهولة محاولا الوصول إلى الطاولة ... لقد كانوا متزاحمين تصدر منهم همهمات الاستنكار والاستغراب والتساؤل والغضب والقسوة و الرعب ..... نعم همهمات فيها كل هذه المعاني ... لكنني لم أهتم .... ظللت أخترق الصفوف حتى وجدت نفسي امامها فجأة ..... أمام رأس الفتاة .

كانت ليلاس رأسا كالتي تراها تزين عنق أي فتاة في العاشرة من عمرها .. لكن هذه كان شعرها بني قصير وبشرتها قمحية فاتحة ... ملامحها جميلة وعينيها لم تكن تنظر إلى أحد من الجموع المحتشدة حولها ... لقد كانت عيناها تنظران إلى اللامكان ..... سارحة في دنيا أخرى ... أحيانا تحرك رأسها .... وأحيانا تغمض عينيها في تعاسة .. وعندما برزت امامها فجأة كالقدر أدارت رأسها .... ونظرت إلي .. 

إن كل الفتيات اللواتي يستخدمهن السحرة في ألعابهم السحرية على المسارح يكن واثقات جدا ومبتسمات جدا ... إلا هذه الفتاة ... نظرت إلي في تعاسة .. نظرت إلي في ألم ... كنت أعرف أن بالموضوع شيء غير طبيعي .. فلم أكلف نفسي باكتشاف أسفل المائدة أو القمع لأنني لن أجد شيئا ... إن ما أراه أمامي الآن هو نوع من السحر ... السحر الأسود .. 
منتدى ليلاس
أغمضت عيناها مرة أخرى ثم ازدردت لعابها ... ثم فتحت عيناها ونظرت إلي ثانية .... كنت أنا مندهشا جدا فلم أبد أي حركة إيجابية .... ظللت أنظر إليها كالغبي ... ثم شعرت بحركة ما خلفي ... عرفت أن الرجال بدؤوا ينصرفون مبسملين ومحوقلين ولاعنين هذه الألاعيب الشيطانية ... وهنا ألقيت نظرة متوترة أخرى إلى الفتاة التي كانت تنظر إلى اللامكان من جديد ثم استدرت عائدا ... رأيت أمي تمسك بالكاميرا وتصور ... رائع ... إن هذا المشهد يستحق التصوير وإبقائه عندي إلى الأبد ... ليلاس عدت إلى مكاني ورأيتهم يحركون الستار مرة أخرى ليحجب الطاولة ..

وعندما فتحوا الستار مرة أخرى لم يكن هناك أثر لرأس الفتاة ... كانت الطاولة .. وعليها القمع .. نظرت هنا وهناك فقد أجد رأس الفتاة يتجول بالجوار لكني لم أجده ... سمعت أبي يقول في ثقة أن مختار هذا ساحر .. وأنه استعان بالجن فيما فعل ... وأخذ يستعيذ بالله من السحرة وشرورهم ... لكنني لن أنسى تلك النظرة التي نظرت إلى الفتاة بها ما حييت .... نظرة استنجاد ... نظرة ألم لم تحاول إخفاءه .. لقد كانت مسكينة ... ولست ادري مالذي فعله بها ذلك الساحر اللعين وهي بعد في العاشرة من عمرها .ليلاس

غادرنا الملاهي وأنا شارد في كل ما حدث ..... كنت أريد أن أرى تلك الصورة التي صورتها أمي للمشهد ... لم أحتمل الانتظار ... أخذت الكاميرا وصورت باقي الصور حتى أنهيت الفيلم ..... ثم أخذت الكاميرا في اليوم التالي إلى الاستوديو .... قالوا لي أن علي استلامها غدا في نفس الموعد ... يالهم من كسالى .
منتدى ليلاس
شعرت بالتعاسة الشديدة بعد ذلك .... فعندما استلمت الصور وجدت صورا عديدة لأخي يبتسم في بلاهة أو لنا مجموعين في صور عائلية .... بحثت عن تلك الصورة فلم أجدها مطلقا .... عرفت من عاملة الاستوديو أن هناك صورة واحدة احترقت للأسف خلال التحميض ... ليلاس

هل هو حظ سيء؟ ... هل هو سحر أسود ؟ ... هل هو جان ؟ ... لن أعرف أبدا .... لكنني موقن تماما أنني في يوم ما كنت على بعد سنتيمترات قليلة من فتاة مسحورة ... يالها من تجربة .. حقا يالها من تجربة ...



منقووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## علياء أمجد

حكاية مصر 
" عندما يخرج 85 مليون شخص من خير أجناد الأرض يطالبون برأسك فلا تخف .. بل لك أن تفخر يا صديقي .. وأنا الذي كنت أظن أنني الطاغية الأكبر في هذا العالم ... التوقيع : أدولف هتلر " 
كنا جلوسا في مصر مع جدي ... إنه عيد ميلاده السبعين .. نعم قد كبر في السن .. ها نحن الآن على أعتاب عام 2056 .. كنا في الشرفة متحلقين حوله وهو ينظر إلى ميدان كبير من ميادين مصر يدعى ميدان الشهداء .. كان ينظر في شرود غريب .. ثم ابتسم .. 
فجأة سأله أخي الصغير ذو العشر سنوات بلهجة طفولية : 
- ما قصة ذلك التمثال هناك يا جدي ؟
خرج جدي من شروده ونظر لتمثال كبير في منتصف ميدان الشهداء يصور أسودا تلتهم حيوان له رأس إنسان يبدو مألوفا .. ثم قال لأخي في شرود : 
- هذا تصوير لما حدث هنا في هذه البلد منذ أكثر من أربعين سنة 
- وماذا حدث يا جدي ؟
- تحررت مصر من عائلة من الخنازير كانت تحكمها .. وهذا الذي تأكله الأسود هو زعيم تلك الخنازير 
- من هو ؟ 
- اسمه مبارك .. ربما قرأت عنه في مادة التاريخ في المدرسة .. إنه الرئيس العربي الوحيد الذي قبض عليه شعبه .
هناك يا ولدي في ذلك الميدان الكبير كنت أقف وسط أكثر من مليون إنسان .. في منتصف شتاء مصر القارس .. لكن هذا التجمع الرهيب كان يبث دفئا رهيبا في جسدي و روحي ولا زالل يبث هذا الدفء في أوصالي حتى هذه اللحظة .. ذلك الميدان كان له اسم آخر في ذلك الوقت .. كانوا يسمونه ميدان التحرير .. ولأن مصر في ذلك الزمن فقدت فيه الكثير من أبنائها و هم يهتفون باسمها ، سماه الناس ميدان الشهداء .
لو كنت وسط خمسة من أصدقائك وعزمتم على الذهاب معا بحزم لتحريك شيء ما فأنت ستشعر بالقوة .. ولو ارتفع هذا العدد لعشرة سترتفع تلك القوة في نفسك فيهيأ إليك أنه بإمكانكم تحريك المريخ .. أنا يا ولدي لم اكن وسط خمسة أو عشرة .. لقد كنت و سط مليون رجل مصري .. وقد عزمنا كلنا على تحريك جبل من الخنازير أطبق على بلادنا فطواها و جعلها غير صالحة للاستخدام .
وما أوقد جذوة من الدفء أحاطت بجسدي من كل مكان أن من كان يقود تظاهراتنا تلك أهم رجالات مصر .. أنزه رجال السياسية و وأعظم رجال الدين و أرقى رجال الفن .. كنت ترى رجلا من الإخوان المسلمين يمسك بيد رجل مسيحي ويهتفون بأعلى صوتهم .. شباب و فتيات .. مثقفون و أميون و فلاحون .. فقراء و أغنياء و متوسطون .. أي نظام هذا الذي كرهته كل فئات و مستويات الشعب بلا استثناء ؟
لم يكن نظاما يا ولدي كان مزرعة من الخنازير كلما مات منهم واحد بعد أن شبع ، ولد عشرة صغار جائعين .. يأخذون عرقنا و يحولونه خمرا يلقونه على أجساد عاهراتهم .. الأمر بدا وكأن هناك رجال من الأغنياء يأمرون كلابهم في كل ليلة بالنزول وجمع أموال الفقراء . كان هذا أسهل عليهم و أكثر ربحا من أي طريق ربحي أخر مشروع أو محرم .. لديهم أكثر من خمسين مليون إنسان فقير يمدونهم بالمال .. ما حاجتهم لطرق الربح الأخرى السخيفة ؟
وفي ذات ليلة يا ولدي وبعد أن كظم الشعب غيظه لأكثر من ربع قرن من الزمان ، انفجرت عروقهم واتسعت عيونهم و امتلأت قلوبهم بالغضب و السخط .. وخرجوا إلى الشوارع يهتفون بصوت رجل واحد .. رجل مقهور واحد .. في ثلاثين عاما يا ولدي هي فترة حكم عائلة الخنازير تضاعفت ديون مصر أكثر من عشر مرات .. ليس هذا فحسب و إنما وجدنا أن العائلات الخنزيرية تنجذب إلى بعضها البعض و تساعد بعضها بعضا .. فمن كانوا يحكمونا منهم في مصر أصبحوا يعاونون الخنازير الإسرائيليلة و الأمريكية على نهب أموال و أعراض عرب أخرين .. حتى أصبحنا نمشي وسط العرب منكسي رؤوسنا من العار الذي ألحقوه بنا بعد أن كان المصري يرفع رأسه وسط الدنيا و يقول تعالوا انظروا ماذا فعلت بلدي ... تعالوا انظروا إلى مصر .
فلما رأى الخنازير أنهم في خطر و أن الشعب المصري كله يريد محاكمتهم و ليس فقط رحيلهم بدأت أرواحهم الخبيثة تخرج رائحتها القذرة .. أمروا الشرطة للتصدي للشعب و قتل صوته .. و أتت الشرطة بالهراوات و القنابل المسيلة للدموع و الرصاصات المطاطية أمام شعب أعزل لا يمكلك سوى أصابعه .. فكاد الشعب أن يأكلهم .. حتى كانوا يتراجعون بعرباتهم المصفحة و دروعهم أمام الشعب الغاضب في مشهد لن ينساه بشري .
وحدثت مواجهة بين الطرفين على جسر قصر النيل .. ونزل وقت صلاة العصر .. فوقف بعض الشباب وسط المظاهرة يصلون .. وواصلت الشرطة وو عرباتها المصفحة رش المياه على الشباب واقتربت حتى التصقت بالمصلين ليكون رشاش الماء عليهم في أقوى حالاته .. ولم يتزحزح الشباب المصلين .. وبعد أ أنهوا صلاتهم رأيناهم قاموا قومة رجل واحد دفعوا السيارات المصفحة فتحركت إلى الوراء و وتحركت معها جموع الشرطة إلى الوراء حتى عبر الشعب وخلفوا جهازا كاملا مهزوما من أجهزة الدولة .. في تلك الليلة هربت الشرطة و اعتزلت العمل .. وبقى الشعب المجروح بانتظار المعركة القادمة . 
فقرر رئيس الخنازير إلقاء بيان ظن الناس معه أنه استجاب لهم ... لكنهم فوجئوا بأنه عزل الخنازير العجائز الشبعانين و عين خنازيرا آخرين جائعين .. وهنا اشتد غضب الشعب و نزلوا بأكثف مما فعلوا في المرة الآولى ... في نفس الوقت التي صدق فيه الخنزير نفسه و عرض صورته وهو يتعاقد مع الخنازير الجائعة السعيدة . 
ثم رأى الخنازير أنهم في خطر أكبر فأمروا الشرطة بإخلاء سبيل المجرمين في السجون ليفيضوا بكل حرمانهم و إجرامهم على الشعب الأعزل ... وكانت هذه ضربة قوية هزت أوصال الشعب سويعات قليلة .. نهب فيها المجرمين المحلات و البيوت و ضربوا الرجال و اغتصبوا النساء .. والشرطة تلعب في أظافرها .. هنا نزل شباب مصر .. كل مجموعة شباب يسكنون حيا نزلوا وقفوا أمام البيوت و المحال ومعهم أسلحة منزلية بدائية .. وفي اليوم التالي كان معظم المجرمين مقبوضا عليهم و سلمهم الشعب للجيش الذي وقف في صف الشعب لحمايتهم و حماية ممتلكاتهم . بعد أن كان المجرم القاتل المحترف المسجل خطر يمشي بنظرة مخيفة ليروع الناس أصبح يمشي مندسا كالقط خائفا أن يراه أحد شباب مصر فيضربه بعصا المطبخ ... وانتصر الشعب في هذه الجولة أيضا . 
لم يعقد الشعب لجانا لحماية الممتلكات فقط .. بل عقد لجانا لتنظيم المرور .. و لجان لتفتيش السيارات .. و لجان لتنظيف الشوارع من المياه التي كانت الشرطة تهدرها بغزارة ... نظم الشعب حركة حضارية لها أساس يعود إلى أكثر من سبعة آلاف سنة ... وعم الأمان رغم أظافر الشرطة و أحس المصري أنه مصري .. وشعر الناس بمعنى كلمة مصر .. و الكبار الذين كانوا ينتقدون الشباب المتهور عرفوا الآن كيف ينتقدون أنفسهم .
لكن شيئا لم يتغير .. وبقت عائلة الخنازير تصدر الروائح الكريهة ... فقرر الشعب أن ينزلوا في مظاهرات مليونية في جميع المحافظات .. أي أن ينزل مليون شخص في كل محافظة يتحدثون بصوت واحد ... ربما يكون الخنزير الأعظم يظن أن المليون الذين تظاهروا هم مجرد عينة متمردة من الثمانين مليون ... فلنتحدث بالملايين إذن . 
حقق اليوم الآول من المظاهرات المليونية ما بقارب العشرة ملايين متظاهر .. و أرسل الخنازير مندوبا عنهم للتفاوض فرفض الشعب و أصر على إسقاط الرئيس الكبير .... وعادت الشرطة مرة أخرى للساحة باحترام و حاولت الاصطلاح مع الشعب الذين رفض معظمهم أي مساعدات من الشرطة في الحفاظ على الأمن . 
في اليوم الثاني قل عدد المتظاهرين عن العشرة ملايين قليلا و نزلت قرارات وزارية في جميع الوزارات بأن من يتغيب عن عمله الحكومي يوما واحدا بدون عذر مقبول سيتم رفده من العمل نهائيا ... في محاولة عقيمة لإيقاف المظاهرات ... في المقابل وكرد من المتظاهرين ظهر المئات يحضرون المظاهرة باكفانهم .. إما الموت و إما النصر .. كعلامة على أن حياتهم الغالية نفسها تهون أمام هدفهم الأسمى .. الحرية .
وفي اليوم الثالث من المظاهرات المليونية وصل عدد المتظاهرين في مصر إلى خمسة عشر مليونا أو يزيدون .. ولم يحصل الشعب المصري على مطالبه بعد ولا على جزء منها ... لازال الخنزير يظن أن هذه نسبة بسيطة من الكل .. لم يحسب عقله العجوز ذو التسعين عاما أن الثمانين مليون هؤلاء منهم خمسين على الأقل ما بين نساء و أطفال و عجائز و مرضى ومعوقين . في نهاية اليوم أعلن المتظاهرين أن الغد هو يوم الرحيل .. يوم قيامة مبارك .. وكان يوافق يوم جمعة . 
وأتى الجمعة.. وقرر الشعب التحول من السلم إلى الحرب مهما كان الثمن .. قرروا أن يحصلوا على حريتهم بأنفسهم لا أن يتفضل أحد عليهم ويعطيهم حريتهم .. وكان واضحا أن هناك مذبحة ستحدث ... وتوقع الجميع أن دماء كثيرة ستراق في مصر هذا اليوم . 
لكن ما فعله الشعب في جمعة الرحيل كان مفاجأة نوعا ما .. توقع الجميع تجمهرا أمام القصر الجمهوري أو أي من المواقع الهامة .. إلا أن الشعب بعد صلاة الجمعة اتجه إلى ميدان التحرير كالعادة .. وتجمهر هناك في الميدان وما حوله من الضواحي ما يقرب من ثلاثة ملايين شخص ... يماثلهم ملايين آخرين في باقي محافظات مصر .... ثم أعلن المتظاهرون إعلانا غريبا . 
أعلن المتظاهرون أنهم نظموا مكافأة قدرها خمسة ملايين جنيه مصري لمن يقتل الرئيس مبارك .. ومكافأة قدرها عشرة ملايين جنيه مصري لمن يقبض عليه حيا للمحاكمة العسكرية ..و أن هذه المكافأة سيعطونها بأنفسهم من اموالهم لمن يحقق هذا الهدف خفيرا كان أو وزيرا ... مدنيا كان أم عسكريا ... كانت حركة غريبة جدا .. أشبه برسالة للرجال حول الرئيس .
بهذا أصبح الخنزير الكبير كالفأر .. لا يثق سوى في نفسه ... فليس أسهل على أي واحد ممن حوله الآن أن يحقق هدف الشعب و ينعم لبقية حياته في الملايين .. ليس هذا فقط بل إنه سيكون بطلا مصريا قوميا ... كان الإغراء قويا نوعا ما وليس من السهل مقاومته ... و أصبح العقل ذو التسعين عاما يفكر في الخلاص . 
ولما غربت شمس ذلك اليوم يا ولدي تحقق الهدف العظيم .. و تحرر العالم العربي .. و سقطت عائلة الخنازير .. وبدت مصر في أعيننا و كأنها مولودة جديدة غاية في الجمال .. لقد قبضت في ذلك اليوم مجموعة من الأفراد على الرئيس مبارك حيا وقدموه للمحاكمة العسكرية ... ووفى المتظاهرون بوعدهم .. جمعوا بالفعل عشرة ملايين جنيه من بعضهم البعض .. كان الأمر يسيرا و هم لديهم ثمانين مليونا يكرهون عائلة الخنازير .
ظهر مشروع مثل جنيه من كل متظاهر وتم جمع أكثر من عشرين مليونا .. وتقرر جعل العشرة الباقية من أجل البلد ووضع جزء منها لعمل التمثال الذي تراه أمامك الآن يا ولدي . 
لقد ضرب شعب مصر للعالم يا ولدي أنهم شعب راق متحضر جدا .. وليسوا همجا .. و قد تعلمت منا شعوب العالم معنى كلمة حضارة .. و لك أن تتخيل يا ولدي كيف أصبحت مصر بعد ذلك اليوم ... لقد تقدمت الخنازير للمحاكمة العسكرية و اختار الشعب من يريد .. ونمت مصر كما لم تنم في تاريخها .. و كما لم تنم دولة عربية أخرى . وارتعب كل طاغية في العالم مما حدث من شعب مصر .. مصر الجميلة التي تراها الآن يا ولدي هي نتيجة ذلك اليوم وحده .. إن للحرية طعم جميل يا ولدي .. 
هنا انتهى جدي من سرده للقصة .. لقد صارت مصر الآن هي أوروبا العالم العربي ... لا تنازعها في ذلك دولة عربية اخرى ... نحن نعيش الآن في عز و فخر بسببكم أنتم ... وياليتكم ترون مصر الآن .. إن مصر تشكركم و التاريخ يشكركم يا رجال مصر .

----------

